# Hayabusa's Dawn of Defiance: Chapter II: A Wretched Hive



## possum (Feb 14, 2011)

STAR WARS 
DAWN OF DEFIANCE
Episode II
A WRETCHED HIVE
Between the stars in the blackness of space, the Nebulon-B frigate Resurgence
floats silently away from the prying eyes of the Empire.
Meanwhile, the galaxy continues to sink further into darkness. Each day, remnants
of the Old Republic are crushed and a New Order is more firmly established.
Former Imperial Admiral Gilder Varth has provided Alderaanian agents
with vital information on secret projects, and even now events are in motion
to reveal the Empire’s misdeeds to the galaxy . . . .​
Two weeks after your arrival, the _Resurgence_ has jumped again and now sits in another uninhabited system near the Perlemian Trade Route.  You have spent the previous weeks recuperating from your injuries from Felucia, as well as spending time to perfect the abilities you learned on the mission.  The captain of the ship is one Adrian Verana, an Alderaanian officer.  He has met with all of you personally, showing you all to your own private quarters aboard the ship and letting you know that you are not to mention their benefactor's name aboard the vessel.  For all you know, only yourselves and the original crew who hijacked the vessel from Kwenn space station are the only ones who know about Organa's involvement.

Episode 1: The Traitor's Gambit

OOC Thread

Rogue's Gallery


----------



## possum (Mar 29, 2011)

You all have been summoned to the main briefing room of the _Resurgence_, the majority of you seeing a new face in the room, along with Verana and Varth.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 29, 2011)

“Hey there, Varth man,” greets Sloor in his usual style -- which includes a strong hand shake combined with simultaneous shoulder grabbing (and a fake jab or two thrown in if he likes you). Today the big four-armed alien is wearing a modified pair of artistically ripped grey fatigues, gaudy golden necklace around his bull neck, datapad at his waist, pair of stun knuckles hidden somewhere on his person (probably in that fully-loaded ammo belt around his waist). “Looks like vacatian time’s awver, uh?”

	TB silently glides in behind him, optics softly glowing as it calmly considers the room and its occupants.

"Whawse sunshine awver there?" with a jerk of the head towards unknown spectator number thirty-seven (AKA Darius ).


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 29, 2011)

Mir follows Sloor into the room and nods to the Captain and then to Varth as she takes a seat to Sloor's left.

The woman dressed for function over fashion. She wears a white blouse with light tan colored pants that have several pockets within. Her lightly tanned bonnie hat hangs from its strap around her neck and the woman's back. She wears a light utility belt and a long survival knife sheathed at her side. Holstered to her left thigh is a a heavy blaster pistol.

She looks to the newcomer, "Greetings, I'm Mir Malone."


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2011)

Mack nods a greeting to the other people in the room as he enters, wearing some gray fatigues over the body glove of his armor. Something in the tone of the summons made him think it was getting closer to being deployed again, and time could be short. 

Ever since upgrading his primary weapon, he has been taking it everywhere.  He unslings his IM Star Anvil Heavy Blaster Rifle and caresses it lovingly in his lap after he sits down, while waiting for the nerf and wookiee show to begin.  

He admires Mir with askance looks, but his needs have been satisfied more than a few times over the past week.  The Zeltron female on the nursing staff found him energetic and with good stamina to be able to entertain her hedonistic desires.  But that's just casual; Mack still has the impression that Mir secretly wants him for herself and he has kept his other activities private.

Mack doesn't pay any attention to the newcomer, more interested in looking at the women and daydreaming about Mir.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Mar 30, 2011)

The briefing room aboard the Resurgence is clean and white, with several benches wrapping smoothly around a holographic projector seated on a raised dais in the center of the room. The projector springs to life, and the blue-tinted hologram of a Hutt appears to hover a few inches away from the projector’s three curved prongs. With a brusque clearing of his throat, former Imperial officer Gilder Varth begins to speak, wasting little time on pleasantries.

“Before the Empire decided my conscience was a liability,” he says, “I was involved peripherally in a top-secret plan known as the Sarlacc Project. While the details of the project are unknown to me, I was involved in the transfer of large sums of credits and resources to the project. Whatever the project entails, it is taking up a lot of the Empire’s time and effort. Moreover, I believe that this Sarlacc Project is destroying the lives of thousands of sentient beings; casualty reports crossed my desk on a regular basis.

“Unfortunately, I don’t know much more than that. However, during my brief brushes with the project, I discovered that the Imperial Navy was hiding the program’s existence from the Senate by transferring resources through secondary sources. Resources were routed through the Corporate Sector, through fake contractors, and through the criminal underworld to keep a trail from leading back to the project.

“One such secondary source was a Hutt crime lord named Darga. Like all Hutts, Darga is a slimy gangster whose love of credits is exceeded only by his love of power. Part of my job involved transferring resources to Darga, and in turn arranging for Imperial agents to take control of other resources from the Hutt’s organization. These were not simply transfers of credits. The items being traded were not specified, but physical resources were definitely being exchanged. Though it’s not much, this is the only lead we have.

“Captain Verana has charged me with helping to uncover more about the Sarlacc Project, and he has authorized me to use you as my agents. We need you to travel to the planet of Cato Neimoidia and find Darga the Hutt. See if you can learn what he is trading in and how it relates to the Sarlacc Project.”


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 31, 2011)

possum said:


> The briefing room aboard the Resurgence is clean and white, with several benches wrapping smoothly around a holographic projector seated on a raised dais in the center of the room. The projector springs to life, and the blue-tinted hologram of a Hutt appears to hover a few inches away from the projector’s three curved prongs.



	Sloor sits up and pays attention: this one might be his kind of capper after all...



possum said:


> “Unfortunately, I don’t know much more than that. However, during my brief brushes with the project, I discovered that the Imperial Navy was hiding the program’s existence from the Senate by transferring resources through secondary sources. Resources were routed through the Corporate Sector, through fake contractors, and through the criminal underworld to keep a trail from leading back to the project."



	Sloor, one pair of arms crossed over his chest, leans sideways towards Mack and whispers: “Must be marbling bad if they have taw hide it frawm the frecsing *senate*.” He’s obviously none too impressed with the present power of *that* particular organism, sponsor or no sponsor.



possum said:


> "One such secondary source was a Hutt crime lord named Darga. Like all Hutts, Darga is a slimy gangster whose love of credits is exceeded only by his love of power.”



	Sloor clucks and shakes his armor-plated head: “He says that like it’s a bad thing.”

“Love is the heart of everything,” agrees TB, earning itself a *look*. 

"We'll discuss it later," it finishes, rather smugly thinks its owner.



possum said:


> “Captain Verana has charged me with helping to uncover more about the Sarlacc Project, and he has authorized me to use you as my agents. We need you to travel to the planet of Cato Neimoidia and find Darga the Hutt. See if you can learn what he is trading in and how it relates to the Sarlacc Project.”




	The big green one in the front raises a hand for attention. “What’s awer cawver story awn this awne?”

_<Response Admiral Varth?>_

	Sloor considers. Frekking planet again, though maybe this time they’ll be lucky enough and can stay in-frekking-doors... “Five thawsand each. Sawnds abawt right, right?”

“Definitively,” agrees TB from on back -- though it’s probably being sarcastic (or angling for a personnal cut of the profits again).


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 31, 2011)

(( Galactic Lore on Cato Neimoidia 1d20+8=9... Nevermind...  ))


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 31, 2011)

The new face in the room belongs to a tall lean man, by appearance in his mid twenties.  He has short brown hair, strikingly bue eyes, and is dressed in rather plain garb, a blaster pistol and a stun baton holstered at his hip.

He listens to Varth attentively, waiting for him to finish, before moving toward the rest of the group.  Glancing toward Sloor, he gives a short informal bow before introducing himself.

"My name's Darius, though "sunshine" does have a certain ring to it..."

He glances in turn to each of the rest.  "I'll be joining you all on the mission.  It's a pleasure to meet you all."


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 31, 2011)

Mack pulls his thoughts out of the gutter and pays attention to the briefing. When the besalisk comments to him, he replies quietly to Sloor, "Yeah, bad. Frakkin' really bad most likely.  Wonder what idiots they have conned into committing suicide to go after that thing."

Shortly afterward it becomes clear what idiots they have in mind, but at least there is another one to help fill in for the hole in their team left by Keyton's departure.

"Yeah, 6000 credits sounds good."  Mack quips wryly.

Not bothering to stand and acknowledge Darius's bow, Mack smiles a greeting instead, "Welcome, Sunny D.  But forget the formal bowing drek, Sloor here likes to welcome new friends with a big hug." 

The soldier looks to Mir and wonders if she has comments on the briefing.  He does ask, "Anyone speak Huttese?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 31, 2011)

Mir eyes the cool welcome of her companions and offers a warmer, "Nice to have you along Darius." She motions to the Besalisk, "That's Sloor, a little rough around the edges, but all round nice guy. He's our face-man." She continues around with the mechanical being beside Sloor,"The droid is TB. He's been upgraded and is often asked totend to our medical needs." And motions to Mack, "And that's Mack. He's ex-sepcial forces. Good with blasters and has knowledge for our mechanical and computer needs."

"And me, I am with Galatic Geographic, roam the systems on the Rim and bring the good folks knowledge on what strange and wonderful things are out there." she says with a smile. 

She then turns her attention to Varth and the Captain, "What can you tell us of Cato Neimoidia, I have not heard of the place? More importantly though, of this Hutt Darga?"

She nods to Mack, "I have had some dealings with the Hutts before and have learned some of their language. All I can say is flatter the hell out of them, and do not insult them. You'll end up dead, or worse." the woman shudders a little.


----------



## possum (Mar 31, 2011)

“Darga is not one to give up his secrets easily, but he has been known to take associates into his trust. If you can get inside his palace, he might reveal what is going on—or you might be able to find out by snooping around,” Varth states.  "That should be a good enough cover," he adds.  "You're individuals with business to do with him."

He listens to Mir's questions and then answers.  "“Unfortunately, Darga’s exact whereabouts are unknown. However, he has been seen in the Cato Neimoidian city of Zarra. Chances are that someone in the city knows where he is.

“Zarra was heavily damaged
during the Clone Wars, and half of the city is still in ruins. The few
residents that have chosen to remain inhabit a cluster of settlements on
one end of the city.”  He then explains how Cato Neimoidia was a "purse world" for the Neimoidians before the Clone Wars, but it's taken a pretty big hit in the months after the war ended.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 1, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> Mir motions to the Besalisk, "That's Sloor, a little rough around the edges, but all round nice guy. He's our face-man."



“There goes your reputation,” mildly mocks TB.

“Quiet, you.” The green one steps in for a powerful hand-squeeze -- too close for comfort, frankly, so that he looms over Darius like a widely grinning cloud of muscles. “Tell me you’re dawing this fawr the creds, Darius man.”

_<Response Darius?>_



Songdragon said:


> She continues around with the mechanical being beside Sloor,"The droid is TB. He's been upgraded and is often asked to tend to our medical needs."



	TB slowly tilts forward and then back, giving the impression of a bow.



perrinmiller said:


> Not bothering to stand and acknowledge Darius's bow, Mack smiles a greeting instead, "Welcome, Sunny D.  But forget the formal bowing drek, Sloor here likes to welcome new friends with a big hug."



“Awly mudcrutch that butt in awn private canversatians,” grins Sloor, remembering their first meeting. He jerks his head at Mack, “And you *liked* it too.”



Songdragon said:


> "And me, I am with Galatic Geographic, roam the systems on the Rim and bring the good folks knowledge on what strange and wonderful things are out there." she says with a smile.



"She's a frekking *saint*," grumbles Sloor.

[During the Briefing]


perrinmiller said:


> Mack replies quietly to Sloor, "Yeah, bad. Frakkin' really bad most likely.  Wonder what idiots they have conned into committing suicide to go after that thing."



“Three guesses.”

[After the briefing]


possum said:


> “Darga is not one to give up his secrets easily, but he has been known to take associates into his trust. If you can get inside his palace, he might reveal what is going on—or you might be able to find out by snooping around,” Varth states.  "That should be a good enough cover," he adds.  "You're individuals with business to do with him."



“Saw we have taw entice him with *something*, right? We’ll need a few chawice _samples_ frawm ship’s stawres, I’m thinking, and a few _getting-taw-knaw-you_ gifts wouldn’t hurt either...”


_«Possum, did Sloor spot any luxuries on the ship during their two weeks? Anything that could impress a hutt. How about something a hutt would like to buy?_


----------



## toasterferret (Apr 1, 2011)

Darius nods to Sloor.

"Credits are always nice, but you could say its all a bit personal to me in a way.  I'd probably do the job for free if I knew for certain it would hurt the empire in any way."

Darius nods in turn to TB, amused by his attempt at a bow.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 1, 2011)

Mack ignores the reference to the memory of that first meeting with the Besalisk, but focuses instead on the new guy, "Not interested in credits? Sloor and I will be happy to take your share, mate.  No worries there.  This revolution needs to be properly outfitted."

"Since Mir gave you the SITREP on us, what is it that you bring to the team?" 

Considering the further information on the mission, Mack comments, "This sounds like a mission in your wheel house, Sloor. Most definitely. Looks like I will be hanging in the back, daydreaming and acting like hired muscle." As he mentioned daydreaming, he looked at Mir with a smile.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## toasterferret (Apr 1, 2011)

Darius flashes a grin at Mack.  "I'm sure you would, but I think I can probably put them to good use myself."

The second query appears to throw him off for just a moment before he replies, 

"Well I suppose you all would find out sooner or later..."

With a flick of his wrist he retrieves a pair of lightsabers from the concealed sheaths on his forearms, showing them for a brief moment before stowing them safely away again.

"I was almost a jedi knight when Order 66 hit.  I managed to escape, and ever since then I've been trying to figure out my place in this rapidly changing universe."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 2, 2011)

Mack rolls his eyes and looks at Sloor, commenting, "Well buddy, we got ourselves a new saber boy.  And this one has two of the things.  I just hope he isn't twice as crazy as the last one." 

Turning back to Darius, "You don't practice those voodoo-drek mind tricks do you?"

He looks askance at Mir and remembers her threat of making him walk around in his skivvies.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 2, 2011)

toasterferret said:


> Darius nods to Sloor. "Credits are always nice, but you could say its all a bit personal to me in a way.  I'd probably do the job for free if I knew for certain it would hurt the empire in any way."



	Sloor throws up his hands, “Aw frek, anawther awne.”

“Revenge and the Rebellion do seem to go and in hand fairly often,” points out his hover droid with a smile in its voice.

“You kill awne awf mine, I’ll kill millians and bring dawn your empire? Haw the frek is that suppawsed taw wark?”

“I don’t think they’ve fully worked out the business model,” nonchalantly agrees TB. There’s the slightest emphasis on the word ‘they’ when it says it, along with an equally small twist of its optics Sloor’s way... “But remember: ‘rival gang, muscling in on our territory’.”

“Right... Right,” grumbles Sloor. “Still think we shawld knawck awff the Emperawr’s blawck and set up shawp in his kip.”



toasterferret said:


> With a flick of his wrist Darius retrieves a pair of lightsabers from the concealed sheaths on his forearms, showing them for a brief moment before stowing them safely away again.



	Sloor tenses up, reaching towards TB - whose manipulators are themselves on the move – before it all goes back to rest state just as quickly, like it never happened.



perrinmiller said:


> Considering the further information on the mission, Mack comments, "This sounds like a mission in your wheel house, Sloor. Most definitely. Looks like I will be hanging in the back, daydreaming and acting like hired muscle." As he mentioned daydreaming, he looked at Mir with a smile.



“Two hundred says we have taw blast awer way awt awf there,” challenges Sloor with an extended hand to close the bet. “Frek, with awer luck the spirk’s prawbably a raving arena freak.”

“Very popular in certain quarters of the galaxy,” confirms TB.

_<Response Mack?>_

“We *could* all pawse as hired muscled, I guess, suppawssing the hutt’s hiring...”  He doesn’t like that idea too much, obviously. “Don’t like the idea awf breaking a cantract with a hiring client thaw. Hurts your rep bad.” And rep is what he and TB have been living on for quite a few years... “Guess we’ll just have taw ask arawnd a bit when we get there, pawse as peapawl looking fawr wawrk and/awr a discreet buyer, right? We are NAWT walking up taw this spirk’s dawr withawt sawme awf the lawcals pawint us his way, alright? Too frecsing *suspisciaws* awtherwise!” He looks for specific agreement from each of them, as it's a frecsing important bit of the plan.

_<Supposing he gets it:_
“Right, let’s gaw take a look at that cargaw manifest! We’re getting captain O’Keefe again awn this awne, right?” This last directed at Verana and the ex-admiral.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 2, 2011)

Mack just looks at Sloor's hand, not moving to take it. Then he replies, "Nice try, but no.  I saw you purchase some more explosives.  You would intentionally use them just to win the bet and recover the cost." 

He nods in agreement of Sloor's plan, makes sense to the soldier. Mack is more of a battlefield tactics specialist, not the deep thinker on the tricky business of the underworld. He caresses his blaster rifle, absentmindedly.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 2, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack just looks at Sloor's hand, not moving to take it. Then he replies, "Nice try, but no.  I saw you purchase some more explosives.  You would intentionally use them just to win the bet and recover the cost."



The many-armed one nearly laughs out loud: "You think I'm gawing taw need taw *cheat* taw win this awne, Mack man?! You're an awptimist alright," and here he does chuckle. "Change it taw _'shoot awer way awt'_ then." 

The hand is still there.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 2, 2011)

Mack chuckles, but his eyes look at Darius appraising, "Ahh, still no.  After dealing with one crazy card-carrying lightsaber wielder always charging at the enemy, you will likely win that bet easily." 

Mack remembers the seemingly precognitive abilities of Keyton and his tendency to just barge right into combat, often not bothering for caution or diplomacy.  With that being his only example of Jedi behavior, he expects similar things from Darius until proven otherwise.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Apr 2, 2011)

OOC: Not really, Binder_Fred, it's pretty much a military ship and not very heavy on luxuries.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 2, 2011)

Mir sighs and shakes her head at Mack and Sloor, "You two are aware that Jedi are not just 'saber boys' or charge in and destroy? They were guardians of peace and justice."

She continues, "And if you cannot see the writing on the wall of what the Empire is up to, then I really do not know why you are here. I am no saint, but there is a line of what is right, and what is not."

She calms herself with several deep breaths, "For the mission. We go to Cato Neimoidia, find someone willing to tell us where Darga is holding up. That should be easy enough. Then, using some cover, we pose as some sort of business venture or traders to gain Darga's favor, while we snoop and get some information or he lets us in on what he might be up too."

She thinks a moment, "Just throwing an idea out there. Is it possible to pose as an advance team from the Empire to check on how things are going and be sure Darga is happy with the arrangements? And of course, being a little corrupt and wanting a little side action?"

Looks to varth, "Is it possible to get some Imperial credentials for that? Forged or not I suppose."

Looks to Mack, Sloor, and Darius, "What do you think?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 3, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> Mir sighs and shakes her head at Mack and Sloor, "You two are aware that Jedi are not just 'saber boys' or charge in and destroy? They were guardians of peace and justice." She continues, "And if you cannot see the writing on the wall of what the Empire is up to, then I really do not know why you are here. I am no saint, but there is a line of what is right, and what is not."



“Sure there is, Sra.” He clearly doesn’t believe a word of it... and actually has the temerity to *smile* that predatory smile of his while looking straight at her -- like he’s caught her with her pants down and she doesn’t know it yet.



Songdragon said:


> Looks to varth, "Is it possible to get some Imperial credentials for that? Forged or not I suppose." Looks to Mack, Sloor, and Darius, "What do you think?"



“Well, cawnt me awt; the Empire dawsn’t like my kind apparently, sure as frek nawt in any awfficial capacity...” He raises a warning finger as the next thought occurs to him, “And I ain’t playing your pet either, Sra! Naw way.”



possum said:


> OOC: Not really, Binder_Fred, it's pretty much a military ship and not very heavy on luxuries.











*OOC:*


What about examples of things to sell? I'm thinking military-grade gear here, like rockets, missiles, targeting suites, vehicule-mounted weaponry, etc. Doesn't have to be useable by ground troops like ourselves, just look pretty in a box. The idea would be to show one or two of each in their display case and say "We can get you more if the price is right". Is *that* doable?


----------



## toasterferret (Apr 3, 2011)

Darius shakes his head at Mack's question.  "Most of my talents are a bit more martial than that."

Hearing Mir chirp in he smiles and replies "It's good to see someone remembers what we stand... stood for."  His eyes glaze over for a moment, before he regains his composure and nods at her suggestion

"Im content with whatever you think is best in this case."


----------



## possum (Apr 3, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> “Sure there is, Sra.” He clearly doesn’t believe a word of it... and actually has the temerity to *smile* that predatory smile of his while looking straight at her -- like he’s caught her with her pants down and she doesn’t know it yet.
> 
> 
> “Well, cawnt me awt; the Empire dawsn’t like my kind apparently, sure as frek nawt in any awfficial capacity...” He raises a warning finger as the next thought occurs to him, “And I ain’t playing your pet either, Sra! Naw way.”
> ...




OOC: Ask it in-character.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 3, 2011)

Mack considers Mir's idea and shakes his head, "Don't think we can pull off the Impy impersonation.  Our persuasive talker is Sloor and not very Imp-like.  You weren't planning to voodoo whammy our way through, were you?" 

"Sloor's much more believable as a dirty rotten scoundrel, I think.  Definitely something a Hutt would understand.  I am a bit surprised a Hutt is dealing with the Empire.  I thought they did not get along so good."

"Getting this Dargo's attention is the difficult part.  Criminals don't trust just anyone, but they respect good business, yeah?  Maybe we need to find an enemy of his and obtain something Dargo could use, maybe only information would do it."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 3, 2011)

possum said:


> OOC: Ask it in-character.











*OOC:*


Sure thing. 








Binder Fred said:


> “Saw we have taw entice him with *something*, right? We’ll need a few chawice _samples_ frawm ship’s stawres, I’m thinking, and a few _getting-taw-knaw-you_ gifts wouldn’t hurt either...”



	As neither Verana nor Varth seem to click, Sloor goes on: “I'm thinking military-grade gear here -- like rawckets, missiles, targeting suites, vehicule-mawnted weapanry, that sawrt awf thing. Dawsn't have to be useable by grawnd troops like awerselves, just look pretty in a bawx. We shaw awne awr taw awf each in their display case and say ‘We can get you sled-fulls mawre if the price is right; you interested?’... Is *that* dawable?”



perrinmiller said:


> "Sloor's much more believable as a dirty rotten scoundrel, I think.  Definitely something a Hutt would understand."



	(“Your acting talent *has* always amazed me in that regard,” quips TB in its owner’s earring canal. The besalisk just *grins* without looking back.)



perrinmiller said:


> "Getting this Dargo's attention is the difficult part.  Criminals don't trust just anyone, but they respect good business, yeah?  Maybe we need to find an enemy of his and obtain something Dargo could use, maybe only information would do it."



“Yeah, we need mawre infaw awn the spirk, that’s fawr sure,” agrees Sloor. “And we ain’t gawing taw get it here.” The besalisk pushes out of his seat, ready to go check that cargo list with Verana. "Maybe you cawld check awt what the spirk has been arrested fawr in the past, Mack man? Give us an idea what he's usually invawlved in? TB can help with the research if you want." He points TB to Mack's side and the droid smoothly complies.









*OOC:*


If that idea flies, Sloor will select the best "show pieces" from ship's incentory with Verana while TB uses his new Use Computer skill to help Mack in whatever research that worthy wants to engage in.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 3, 2011)

Mir nods to the others, "Just an idea."

She considers Darga for a moment... (Galactic Lore: 1d20+8=13) and then shrugs as nothing comes to mind. "Would be nice to know what kind of product and such is of interest to this Darga? A full name might be helpful as well, that might make a nice first impression if greeted with such respect." 

[sblock=Mir's Status]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 17 *Frotitude:* 15 *Will:* 16
*Hit Points:* 36 of 36 *Threshold:* 15
*In Hand:* n/a 
*Force Points:* 6 *Destiny Points:* 3 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 4, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> Mir nods to the others, "Just an idea."



	Sloor snaps his fingers and points at the young human female: “Might want taw keep the imperial angle in mind, actually: if the rest fails we might just be able taw track Darga by these imp shipments that gaw in and awt awf his place!” He swivels towards Varth, “Dan't suppawse we have any idea haw awften they awccur, where the trade takes place awr when the next awne’s scheduled fawr, Varth man?”


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 4, 2011)

Mack checks the interface visor in his utility belt, "Yeah, I can do some checking." 

Seeing that they are asking questions from Verana and Varth, he adds, "Is there access to do info searches from here?  Or do we have to wait until we get dirtside?"

Until now, Mack hasn't been paying attention to the comms suite in the ship or whether they have been practicing EMCON or not.
[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## possum (Apr 4, 2011)

"We can set you up with a shipment of old Separatist missiles we have," Verana answers.  "They don't fit any of our fighters and we've been hesitant on just tossing the things."

Mir tries to think if she's heard anything about Darga before, but comes up with a blank.

"You can do a few info searches here," Verana answers Mack.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 5, 2011)

possum said:


> "We can set you up with a shipment of old Separatist missiles we have," Verana answers.  "They don't fit any of our fighters and we've been hesitant on just tossing the things."



"Perfect!” Sloor punches his own palm in satisfaction/anticipation. “You can shaw me the beasts later awn, right? Fawr naw there’s the questian awf awer fee...”

_<Response Verana and/or Varth?>_


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 5, 2011)

Mack mutters encouragement to the besalisk, "Go gettem buddy." 

Realizing that it is going to take several hours he motions for TB to follow him, saying "Hopefully I will have some good intel by tomorrow."

Finding a place comfortable, like a shipboard lounge, Mack connects his datapad into the ship-wide comms circuit via his comlink and dons his Computer Interface Visor.  He starts data mining with TB's help.

[sblock=Actions]Take 20 on Use Computer for 29.  TB take 10 for a successful Aid Another, result 31.  Beats DC30 for Secret Information if available.  Takes 8 hours.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 5, 2011)

The droid settles to Mack's righthand side in its usual squatted-down position, an extruded wire linking it to the human's pad, sensor turret idly panning across the lounge from time to time. You can never be too careful.


_«Works for me. _


----------



## possum (Apr 8, 2011)

Verana agrees to 5500, with Mack's help.  "I don't have that information," Varth says as Sloor asks about how often the trades happen.  "I just know that he has something to do with this project."

Mack is able to get the name: Warrick Raden, apparently an errand boy for Darga in Zarra.  You're unable to get an address on where he lives, however.  You also know all the Clone Wars Campaign Guide has on Cato Neimodia.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 8, 2011)

Mack comes back after awhile and suggests, "Sloor, I think we will need the services of a good info chant once we are dirt-side.  Perhaps old tight-fisted will front us some credits for use obtaining such things we can only get from those sources."

He will continue the reaserch and try to find the names and locations of some information brokers.

[sblock=Actions]Take 20 on Use Computer for 29.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 10, 2011)

possum said:


> Verana agrees to 5500, with Mack's help.



	Sloor stands up and squeezes the captain's hand in two of his to seal the deal -- quickly, before the man comes to his senses. 

"Was expecting him taw bargain us dawn taw three awr fawr," he whisperingly admits to TB once he gets back to his seat. A shake of the head, "This awne's gawing taw be a doozy." 

He's half dreading and half-excited about it, actually...



possum said:


> "I don't have that information," Varth says as Sloor asks about how often the trades happen.  "I just know that he has something to do with this project."



"Ah well. Dan't think finding him will be *taw* tawgh anyhaw: you want taw daw business, you gawt taw be visible *sawmetimes*."



perrinmiller said:


> Mack comes back after awhile and suggests, "Sloor, I think we will need the services of a good info chant once we are dirt-side.  Perhaps old tight-fisted will front us some credits for use obtaining such things we can only get from those sources."



	The besalisk looks up from the pile of separatist missiles he's examining, most of them still in their boxes, "Well, I knaw a spirk who might knaw a spirk awr taw, if you knaw what I mean... I guess I cawld place a call and get things gawing while we travel. What infaw are we looking fawr exactly? Rap sheet? Bank transactions? Medical recawrds maybe?"


«GATHER INFORMATION: 19, representing time spent in travel calling his contacts to see what kind of rep Darga has in the underworld and what he is into (in terms of business (Where does he get his money from?) AND his more publicly known pass-times/vices). That Take10 gets Sloor "Detailed news stories and a guess as to the veracity of major rumors" with an investment of 50 creds. IF everybody - Mack, Mir AND Darius - succeed in an *Help Another* attempt, we MIGHT be able to get a police rap sheet out of the deall though (i.e. "secret" information)...


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 10, 2011)

As the meeting seems to be drawing to and end she comments to Sloor, "Think R5 might be helpful at all. If he has taken over where Switch... well, left off?"

((Gather Information Aid... 1d20+3=9 No help there... ))


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Good thought, Songdragon! "You must pass some experience around before you can give more to Songdragon.". Maybe that could be worth a +1 circonstance bonus as...

Oops, mis-remembered the rules: looks like Sloor needs at least one succesful help another or all he'll get are "Major news headlines and widely-known rumors" (paraphrasing). We need at least a 20 on this one, guys...


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 10, 2011)

Mack replies to sloor, "We will need to track down someone by the name of Warrick Raden.  I did not get an address for him, but he is supposed to be an errand boy of Darga's.  I think the services of a good info chant might help once we are on the ground if we cannot learn the answers en route."

He helps Sloor with the information searches.


Gather Information (1d20+1=18)_;There we go._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 10, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> A"Think R5 might be helpful at all. If he has taken over where Switch... well, left off?"



"Yeah, you and TB did get alang fine with the little tooter, didn't you?" The besalisk nods wisely to himself. "I *will* look it up, get sawme news frawm hawme while I'm at it..." He nods again, liking the idea more and more.



perrinmiller said:


> Mack replies to sloor, "We will need to track down someone by the name of Warrick Raden.  I did not get an address for him, but he is supposed to be an errand boy of Darga's.  I think the services of a good info chant might help once we are on the ground if we cannot learn the answers en route."



	Sloor grins: "Gawd find, Mack man! But trust me, that sawrt awf tracking dawn we can daw quicker - cheaper taw - by talking face taw face taw the lawcals. You said it yourself: what we need naw is sawme way taw grab the Hutt's attention! What's he intaw? Where daws he get his creds frawm? Frek, where daws he get his *kicks* frawm? That's what *I'd* like taw knaw."









*OOC:*


Sloor is ready to go!


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 11, 2011)

Mack chuckles, "You think Darga is into porn?  That brings an ugly image to mind, don't it.  I could probably live a fulfilled life never knowing about the physical aspects of Hutt's mating."









*OOC:*


Ready here.






[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 11, 2011)

A short, thoughtful pause... "I figure awne crawls awn tawp awf the awther... And tawngues gawt taw play a rawll sawmewhere in there, sure as sure. You dan't figure the tail's...?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 12, 2011)

Mack looks like he ate some bad fish, by the revulsion on his face, "By the Galaxy! Please stop, no more... Though, I can imagine that they would have a problem with their tails doing... Bah, now you got me doing it!"

After his revulsion is replaced with some speculative thoughts, Mack shakes his head try and forget the mental images.  He is almost tempted to ask Mir to assist with a mental whammy.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 13, 2011)

"A little craws-cultural imagining'll daw you gawd, Mack man," grins the besalisk. "Nawthing can cawmpete with taw awr three extra pairs awf arms anyways. Rawar!" And here he pretend-roars, scratching the air.


----------



## possum (Apr 13, 2011)

The trip to Cato Neimoidia is uneventful, and soon you find yourselves in the main cabin of the _Banshee_, plotting what you're going to do on the planet.  Upon approach, you were greeted to the geology of the planet: massive bridges of land suspended over the ocean, the major cities built upon them.  You also see the damage of the Clone Wars.  A Luchrehulk battlecruiser sits upon a small archipelego.  Or, judging from the other debris around, it is one now.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Uh, Possum? What about this bit?

«GATHER INFORMATION: 19 + 2 with Mack's help Another=21, representing time spent in travel calling his contacts to see what kind of rep Darga has in the underworld and what he is into (in terms of business (Where does he get his money from?) AND his more publicly known pass-times/vices). 

That 21 gets Sloor and the gang "Detailed news stories and a guess as to the veracity of major rumors" with an investment of 50 creds.


----------



## possum (Apr 13, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Uh, Possum? What about this bit?
> ...




You're definately able to hear some rumors about Darga, but not his location.  There are a few that are true: Darga likes racing and gladiatorial games, and is hiring people to do both: if they're good.  The other rumor is that Darga's lackey is located somewhere in the northeast section of the town, near the closed down industrial district.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks, Possum.








possum said:


> Upon approach, you were greeted to the geology of the planet: massive bridges of land suspended over the ocean, the major cities built upon them.  You also see [etc].




"Saw which awne awf thawse is Zarra?"  asks Sloor, leaning over O'keefe's pilot chair.


----------



## possum (Apr 13, 2011)

Sirona points to a landbridge about a hundred kilometers away, visible now due to the ship's altitude and the mass of the bridge itself.  "Another couple of minutes yet," she says as Crash rushes out of the back of the ship and then locks himself into place.  "It's on the rock itself rather than those artificial bridges below them," she adds.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 13, 2011)

Mack shares some thoughts out loud, "Perhaps Darga's business has to do with droid manufacturing.  But I suppose other high tech stuff would be more likely."

"Once we get there, what do you want to do first?  Try to find the racing or gladiator venues?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 14, 2011)

possum said:


> Sirona points to a landbridge about a hundred kilometers away, visible now due to the ship's altitude and the mass of the bridge itself.  "Another couple of minutes yet," she says as Crash rushes out of the back of the ship and then locks himself into place.  "It's on the rock itself rather than those artificial bridges below them," she adds.



"Well this is it, spirks!" The besalisk seems fairly thrumming with anticipation. "Hawpe taw frek we hid the rawkets gawd enawgh fawr lawcal custawms, but let's be ready taw pull awt a bribe awr three just in case, alright?" 



perrinmiller said:


> "What do you want to do first?  Try to find the racing or gladiator venues?"



Frekking *knew* he'd be an arena freak! "Well, fawr the first day I'm suggesting we be the - the frekking Crimsan Fists! a merc awtfit lawking fawr wawrk, the viawlanter the better -- and maybe a buyer awr taw fawr awr entirely legal and in naw way pirated spawils - I mean 'merchandise'. Hawpefully that'll net us sawme infaw pawinting taw Darga as a pawssibkle and *then* we gaw lawking fawr him and his baws." He grins wide, "Think awf it like a awne-day break frawm military gray..."

The big guy looks from Mack to Darius to Mir, see if they're onboard with that strategy. "Teams awf taw, I'm thinking."


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 14, 2011)

Mir nods to Sloor, "Sounds good. I would leave out the part about the stuff being legal. I think it would lend more if folks thought we got the goods by not so reputable means. Lends the air of being able to get your hands on some nice weapons with a little guile and muscle."


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 14, 2011)

Sloor grins again, "Trust me, Sra, they'll knaw."

"Not all lies are meant to be believed," philosophically comments TB from where it's anchoring itself against the port-side bulwark.

"Awnly awnes who'll ever say 'stawlen' awr 'illegal' taw your face are recawrding evrything you say fawr your rap sheet," explains its owner, now with a slightly worried expression on his face. Is she going to be alright on her own...? "Maybe you shawld cawme with me and TB, and we can shaw you haw *this* jungle's laid awt, Sra?"


----------



## toasterferret (Apr 14, 2011)

Darius nods in agreement.

"Pity it will be in a public venue however...I'll have to take pains to be discreet about what I am."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2011)

Mack nods in agreement, "Works for me.  Though, what are we doing splitting up into teams?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 15, 2011)

"Cawver mawre grawnd?" replies Sloor, obviously not seeing what he means exactly...

<Reponse Mack?>

"Alright, saw team awne gets taw gaw entertaining near that closed dawn industrial district where Raden's suppawsed to hang awt." He smiles his predatory smile, looking at Mack and Darius as he limbers up his many arms... "Wanna play fawr it?"

[sblock=Actions]Sloor is suggesting a quick game of Pol -- like rock-paper-scissor but with five possible hand symbols (i.e. roll 1d5 3 times, best two out of three). If you go for it, roll and open the sblock below. 

[sblock=Sloor's rolls]1d5=4, 1d5=2, 1d5=1[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Apr 15, 2011)

Darius grins and joins in on the game, though he can't shake the feeling that Sloor's extra arms help him somehow.


http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2982018/


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 15, 2011)

If they do, then he's throwing the game. Hard: a tie and two wins in the jedi's favour!

"Frek!" swears the besalisk, looking accusingly at the 'Emperor' hand-pose that failed him. "Shawld have frecsing cheated... Well, Sra, what say we start with the spacepawrt cantina then? Zarra *has* a spacepawrt, right Sra?" That last being directed at their captain. 

He himself peers through the viewport with controlled anticipation, trying to spot it on his own.

<Response Mir and Sirona?>


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 16, 2011)

Mir will nod in agreement, "Sounds good Sloor. Your show here for the speaking bit. I'll back you with my abilities."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 20, 2011)

Mack shakes at Sloor's explanation for splitting up despite Darius's willingness to do just that.  But the soldier replies, "Normally that might be a good idea if I could persuade my way out of a paper bag.  Unless Darius has some voodoo tricks like Mir, I am afraid sending us to off on our own will likely result in finding trouble and be counter-productive as apposed to speeding the process up."

"I said that this looked like a situation where I would be best covering your backside as hired muscle and trying not to muck it up. One mistake in the wrong ear and our entire plan could be worth less than sith spit."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 20, 2011)

Mir looks to Mack wondering why he keeps mentioning her abilities in off ways... _~ Vodoo tricks. I think not... ~_ She thinks.

After some thought she comments, "Splitting up can turn bad for such a small group as ours. While I am sure we can each handle our own, sometimes there we just need one another." 

[sblock=Mir's Status]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 17 *Frotitude:* 15 *Will:* 16
*Hit Points:* 36 of 36 *Threshold:* 15
*In Hand:* n/a 
*Force Points:* 6 *Destiny Points:* 3 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 21, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> "I said that this looked like a situation where I would be best covering your backside as hired muscle and trying not to muck it up. One mistake in the wrong ear and our entire plan could be worth less than sith spit."




	Sloor smiles a knowing smile: "Saw you think you and *me* shawld team up tawgether instead, right?" 


«Confirming Mack's thoughts before answering Mir.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2011)

Mack grins at the besalisk, but he steals a glance at Mir, "Ah yeah, okay bud."

At Mir's comment he agrees, "Of course, teamwork is best.  Though I would never _admit _that I need you, Mir. I certainly do enjoy your company."

Something in the way Mack is looking at Mir indicates that he is not talking seriously about the mission but alluding to something else.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 22, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack grins at the besalisk, but he steals a glance at Mir, "Ah yeah, okay bud."



	Eyeridges shoot up: NOT the answer he was expecting from the human on this one, obviously... but fair enough. "Cawld you taw use TB awt there?" he offers Darius and Mir, though he's clearly directing most of it Mir's way. "It ain't much, but sawmtimes that's all you need." 

	The droid curtsies sarcastically, acknowledging the intro. 

<Response Darius and/or Mir?>


«So I make the teams: Mir and Darius (and TB) for the old industrial district; Mack and Sloor for the spaceport cantina.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 22, 2011)

"TB is always welcome along. Proven himself." the woman says. Mir considers splitting up... she attempts to looks into the future... 

(Searches her feelings... take 10 Use the Force check... 23 - Splitting up to search for Darga's lackey.)


----------



## possum (Apr 22, 2011)

Mir senses something murky about splitting up to leave the spaceport and look for Darga's lackey, but she can't quite put her finger on it, or even figure out if it's supposed to be good or bad.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 23, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack was not really agreeing with Sloor but backing up Mir's proposal to stay together.











*OOC:*


Uh, alright. How about this then?






The besalisk looks from one doubter to the next... "We're dealing with prawfessiawnal crooks here, spirks -- Frek, we are gawing taw *be* prawfessiannal scum fawr a while. What we WANT is marbling bastards with self-assurance hard enough taw punch through a frekking ship's hull! Peopawl who need a fully-armed team awf fawr taw gaw taw the can-..." He spreads one pair of arms wide, his meaning clear enough, then holds out one of his remaining palms: "You in, silent baw? Dan't let me dawn naw..."

<Response Darius?>

«If yes:
Sloor squeezes and then wraps a pair of overly muscled arms around the jedi, giving him what he considers a 'friendly' shaking: "You, I like!"


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 24, 2011)

Mir sighs and says, "Alright Sloor. I do not like the idea, but nothing comes to mind about why not. I am sure with TB's help, Darius and I will be alright." She nods to the droid and Darius. She then checks over her thinks and readies to get started once they land.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 25, 2011)

Mack shrugs, "If you say so, Sloor.  Not being really familiar with the underworld myself, I am wondering if some of us can pull it off.  It would appear to be a case of deciding between the lesser of two evils."

"On one hand, we might cover more ground in pairs and have an air of confidence."

"But on the other, one pair might not be perceived as criminals at all, but undercover law enforcement or worse."

"It would seem the smart play would be to stick together.  Besides, getting into Darga's inner circle will take time, I am sure.  Perhaps we will need to rough up some people just to prove ourselves and having overwhelming force in that tactical situation is always a plus in my book."

_OOC: Do we have an OOC consensus of 2-1 in favor of staying together?_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 26, 2011)

The besalisk blinks at him a few times. "You gawt the weirdess arguments sawmetimes, Mack man." He shakes off (most of) the alien weirdness - and frekking hopes it ain't related to that insane bout of optimism back on Felucia... "Never mind the arguing then. *I'm* gawing taw the cantina. You spirks can trail behind if you really want taw."

He walks out of the cockpit area, good-naturedly waving away any other concerns: "See you at the lawck." It's... almost funny in a way. 

«Sloor will meet the gang back at the airlock when it's time to go:
By then he's put on his iconic red half-jacket with the white fur collar, and both his heavy pistol AND his new* danger-red* vibro-mace are now holstered at his waist (right and left hip respectively). "Gawt a few snaps awf the 'merchandise' while I was at it taw. Dar man, shawt me your cawmm cawde, will you?" 

Assuming Darius gives it, Sloor will input it into his datapad.


«That's why we're waiting for TF's vote. Sloor's preparing his force point just in case.


----------



## toasterferret (Apr 26, 2011)

"Ive no problems being one with the seedy underbelly of the 'verse, at least for the time being.  It seems changing my identity every few months is the easiest way to stay under the radar of the empire anyways..."

Darius hands over to com to Sloor, still reeling from the "friendly shake". 

"But it may be wisest to stick together for the time being.  Mack brings up a good point.  When was the last time you saw criminals in pairs?  That seems something more in the vein of undercover law enforcement, or jedi." 

Darius smirks as he retrieves the com from Sloor with a wave of his hand.

"And thats the last thing we want to be thought as...."


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 26, 2011)

toasterferret said:


> "Mack brings up a good point.  When was the last time you saw criminals in pairs?



	(At which point the big alien shares a look with his droid. Both decline to comment, though a corner of Sloor's mouth keeps wanting to go up for some reason...)

Sloor exits as previously described.

[At the Airlock, some time afterwards]


toasterferret said:


> Darius hands over to com to Sloor.



The besalisk looks at it in his hand, then back to Darius, seemingly nonplussed: "Nawt the technical type, are you?" He immediately hands the comm over to TB: "Quite alright, I ain't either. S'why I keep a faithful jack-awf-all-trades toolbawx by my side at all times." A friendly clonk on TB's hull.

"A certainty," drily agrees the droid... It drifts up, half its attention on the task at hand. "Now why do *I* keep you by *my* side again?" 

"Superiawr entertainment value?" fires back Sloor with a predatory grin.

"Yes, that *must* be it." After a few quick trial and error, TB gets the jedi's comm to handshake with Sloor's datapad, transferring the comm CODE he originally asked for -- and the pics he took of the missiles while it's at it. "Here you are, Darius of the grays." One of its three-fingered manipulators extends, holding forth his comm.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 26, 2011)

Mack grabs his gear and meets the other at the ship's exit.  Seeing Sloor and his sidekick (or is it the other way around) doing their typical banter.

"I am ready, whenever you guys are."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 26, 2011)

"Wander what custawms' like arawnd here?" 









*OOC:*


*Possum*, is it too late to get fake licenses for the blaster carbines Sloor and Mack are carrying? Sloor would've called one of his contact on Sel Zonn during their two week break, have her make something relating to a fake sec company or something (it's Restricted gear). Let me know.


----------



## possum (Apr 27, 2011)

OOC: Okay, but it'll cost you 250 for each weapon.

IC:  The spaceport is moderately busy, but aside from a few propaganda posters on the walls is free from any Imperial presence.  Captain Okeefe warns you, however, not to let this fool you.  Anything very out of the ordinary is likely to bring heavier attention upon yourselves.

The city so far is still reeling from the effects of the Clone Wars; permacrete rubble from bombarded buildings still litter the street, and a landspeeder has to veer sharply to avoid it.  A few Neimoidians dressed in shabby clothes walk around.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 27, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*









*OOC:*


Mack doesn't need a license for his rifle (not carrying the carbine anymore) as he already had one. But he is not planning to license the grenades unless Sloor does. 






Mack takes a look around and the war-worn spaceport around them.  he remarks sarcastically, "Pleasant looking place, huh?"

With his rifle casually carried, by the front stock in his left hand, he follows behind Sloor once he moves along.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger CS


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 27, 2011)

As Mir gathers up her things as she heads out she looks to the Captain, "Stay safe. We'll be in touch when we can."

The woman then steps out on the ramp of the ship following the others into the spaceport. She looks about causally just to see if there is anything or one to be seen before continuing on...

(( Perception 1d20+8=25 ))


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 28, 2011)

possum said:


> The spaceport is moderately busy, but aside from a few propaganda posters on the walls is free from any Imperial presence.  Captain Okeefe warns you, however, not to let this fool you.  Anything very out of the ordinary is likely to bring heavier attention upon yourselves.



"We'll blend right in," assures the besalisk with a backhanded slap on Darius's shoulder, sharing the joke. "Keep the hawme reactawrs burning just in case, Sra captain." He strides down the landing ramp, gait loose and cocky, _'looking for trouble'_ grin firmly in place.



perrinmiller said:


> Mack takes a look around and the war-worn spaceport around them.  he remarks sarcastically, "Pleasant looking place, huh?"
> 
> With his rifle casually carried, by the front stock in his left hand, he follows behind Sloor...



...as the besalisk is already heading for a likely prospect.

	The big alien's mouth quirks: "Well, I *am* liking the airtight security saw far, Mack man... Hey, Friend!" Without pause he grabs his/her/its palm and slaps a ten credit chip into it. "Where's the place taw have sawme fun arawnd here?"

<Response bystander?>



Songdragon said:


> Mir looks about causally just to see if there is anything or one to be seen before continuing on...




TB will do the same: 1d20+9=14. Is there an official-looking building in the spaceport area? One with "Customs" written on it in big black letters maybe? 









*OOC:*


OOC: Okay, but it'll cost you 250 for each weapon.

Sloor BARGAINS (1d20+9=28) it down to 125 creds. I'm going to assume that's a success,. .


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 28, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack stands next to Mir, just wanting to be close to the woman.  He waved farewell to Okeefe, but his romantic interest in that area has waned.  He remarks, "You see anything?"

Despite his casual posture, he has been practicing his ability to quickly draw his weapon from his holster or when slung.  By his judgement in the mirror, he has gotten pretty fast at.  He takes a look around, trying to be casual and a confident looking thug.  With his helmet clipped to its hanger, he is even less aware of the situation than he should be, too busy trying to play his part as a criminal.

Perception (1d20+7=8)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger CS


----------



## toasterferret (Apr 29, 2011)

Darius follows along behind Sloor, trying his best to look the part of hired muscle.  

To sate his own curiosity, Darius pauses for several seconds.  His eyelids shut for a moment as he reaches out with the force, probing the surrounding area for force users.

[sblock=UTF] Using the force to search for other force users within 100km.  Taking ten on the check for a total of 22 on the skill check.  Any force users within 100km may make an opposed UTF roll to hide their presence [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 30, 2011)

(( Take 10 on Use the Force Check... 23. Mir is at present... hidden...  It would be her first reaction to any such probe.))

Mir looks to Darius with her brow raises. She then turns to Mack and replies... "I do not think so." ((need to have an answer from Possum to answer better than that.))


----------



## possum (May 2, 2011)

The Neimoidian looks up at Sloor, a uninterested look upon his face.  "There's a few casinos open," he says.  "I'd recommend Krett's cantina, though.  It's just a kilometer outside the spaceport"

Darius' search for any possible Force users show no one.


----------



## Songdragon (May 3, 2011)

"Do we walk, or find some transportation?" Mir asks the group as she moves to Sloors left.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 3, 2011)

possum said:


> The Neimoidian looks up at Sloor, a uninterested look upon his face.  "There's a few casinos open," he says.  "I'd recommend Krett's cantina, though.  It's just a kilometer outside the spaceport"



"Cants and casinaws? That's the mawst excitement you gawt arawnd here?" He frows, trying to recall something: "I'm pretty sure he said 'Zarra'. Aren't you spirks the awnes with wild races and the famaws fighting games awr samething? Help me awt here; I prawmised my crew a gawd time..." He fans out the promise of a few more cred chips in his lower left hand.

<PERSUASION/CHANGE ATTITUDE TO FRIENDLY: 1d20+9-2=14 (-2 Indifferent malus included, so I think it should be enough if he's got a Wil below 14).

<Reponse Neimoidian? Feel free to help or hinder, folks. >



Songdragon said:


> "Do we walk, or find some transportation?" Mir asks the group as she moves to Sloors left.



"Usually I'd say walk, but sawmebawdy seems taw have tawrn the roof clean awff this frekking hab." He gives the open blue sky a reproachful glare. Frekking planets. "Let's grab a ride... Assuming you spirks still want taw tag alang?" He's sort of hoping they've changed their minds about that, obviously...


----------



## perrinmiller (May 3, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack tries to help out the besalisk, "Yeah bub, we gots to be get ourselves sum entertainin' done."

His technique for trying to be a persuasive criminal leaves something to be desired.  Seeing that the stranger give him a disgusted look, he turns away to continue his role of hired thug instead.

Concerning the idea of walking versus getting a ride, he just grunts his  non-commitment to either proposal.

Persuasion (1d20+1=5)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## toasterferret (May 4, 2011)

"It's up to you boss, but I don't mind a good walk."

Darius crosses his arms and tries to look thuggish some more.


----------



## possum (May 6, 2011)

The Nemoidian simply looks at Mack.  "Like I said, the casino."  He begins to walk away, wondering why the aliens bothered him.  He pauses and turns back for a second.  "Talk to Kret about his special tables."  He looks around for a second.  "High stakes and not a cut goes to the damn Hutt..."


----------



## Binder Fred (May 7, 2011)

possum said:


> The Nemoidian simply looks at Mack.  "Like I said, the casino."  He begins to walk away, wondering why the aliens bothered him.  He pauses and turns back for a second.  "Talk to Kret about his special tables."  He looks around for a second.  "High stakes and not a cut goes to the damn Hutt..."




"Naw you're talking! Thanks, friend," and he flicks another 10 creds into his little blue hands... 

<Response Nemoidian?>

"Well that's that fawr friendly nemawidian number awne," quips Sloor once the man is out of earshot. 

"Such disregard for basic greed," laments TB by his side.

"Practically had taw feed him the things." Grinning happily, Sloor closes his remaining fan of creds with a flourish and starts stalking towards the spaceport's exit, wide eyes scanning the surroundings in a lazy, predatory way. "Sawme nice chewy pieces there at the end thawgh." He summarizes for those who need it: "Awer hutt's a lawcal kingpin, tail in pretty much everything arawnd here. AND they dawn't like that much awver at Kret's -- remember *that* when we're there... Think Darga'd like him gift-wrapped awr just with a baw awn tawp?" 

By the look on his face, he's only half joking...


«Looking around for anything like local gangs or anybody that's been attracted by his overt show of creds. Perception Sloor: *15*, Perception TB: *13*



toasterferret said:


> "It's up to you boss, but I don't mind a good walk."
> 
> Darius crosses his arms and tries to look thuggish some more.




"A sky ride it is," agrees the still grinning alien without missing a beat. He points to a beat-up hover cab waiting by the main exit, foreign driver leaning on the side. "Haw much fawr Kret's cantina, friend?"


«BARGAIN down the price, of course: *26*


----------



## possum (May 8, 2011)

"Should be about a 30 cred ride for each of you," the cab driver says, judging the distance from the spaceport to the casino.  "Payable when you get there," he adds.

It's then that you notice that it's not a skycab, but rather just a simple repulsorcraft with a ceiling of about half a meter.


----------



## Songdragon (May 9, 2011)

Mir notices that the cab is not really a cab... but then shrugs. She looks to the others and comments, "Let get this show on the road." She then settles herself within the hovering vehicle.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 10, 2011)

possum said:


> "Should be about a 30 cred ride for each of you," the cab driver says, judging the distance from the spaceport to the casino.  "Payable when you get there," he adds.



"50 fawr the lawt and you've gawt a deal," smiles the besalisk, already casually looking past the spirk for alternate transportation.

«It's a bargaining ploy, see my Bargain roll here. 

«On the way:
"... saw we finally get here and then this spirk tells us there's nawthing better than civilian cants and a few casinaws fawr entertainment!" He's still hasn't digested THAT, obviously, but there's still hope: "*You* lawk like you're a better judge awf character than that, Kund man <the taxi driver>. Where daw *you* think spirks like us'd like taw hang awt?" He grins back at the heavily-armed group of dangerous misfits piled into the man's cab (AKA the Rebellion's elite strike force).


«Looking for leads into the racing and fighting scenes and/or info on places where mercenaries like to hang out. Taking 10 on Persuassion if needed: 19.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 10, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack slides into the cab next to Mir, taking in her clean scent and the closeness of her companionship.  He comments softly,  "Sounds like a good idea.  I am with you, babe."

He takes a look around to see if there is anything noteworthy.

_OOC: Take 10 on Perception for a 19_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## toasterferret (May 11, 2011)

Darius sits down in the cab, and listens to Sloor try to wheedle information out of the cab driver.  

At Sloor's mention of the group, he starts to absentmindedly tap his fingers on the holster of his blaster, attempting to make the motion look natural, despite his complete disregard for the inelegant weapon.


----------



## possum (May 14, 2011)

As the cab leaves the spaceport, Mack is able to see that there are an above average number of swoops seemingly following the cab.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 14, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack gets a better look at the swoops, checking to see if they are any kind of threat or not.   He comments to the others,  "Looks like we might have company.  Wonder if they are a welcome party."

Inconspicuously, he indicates the swoops following them.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (May 14, 2011)

Sloor looks back and grumbles: "Frekking *knew* there was a custawms awffice sawmewhere! You knaw these spirks, driver man?"

<Response Taxi driver?>


«Sloor and TB will look for gang colors and type of armement carried, please. 1d20+1=15, 1d20+9=10


----------



## Songdragon (May 15, 2011)

"I kind of doubt they are custom agents..." Mir says.

The woman reaches out with the force ((Sense Surroundings - Use the force check (*Take 10 = 23*) - Perception 1d20+8=12 (blah) ))


----------



## Binder Fred (May 15, 2011)

Sloor grinned back at her: "Custawms' the thugs that steal your creds at the spacepawrt, Sra. Sawme awf them just gaw taw the trawble awf wearing fancy unifawrms!"


----------



## perrinmiller (May 16, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack comments,  "I gather that refusing to cooperate is the best course of action to sell our criminal element cover.  Should we just pull over and discuss it properly with them."

By discussion, he pats his blaster rifle to indicate he is not referring to words really.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## possum (May 16, 2011)

"Oh no," the cab driver says as he too spots the swoop bikes.  "Not them..."  He stops the cab and watches as the bikers begin to circle the taxi.

A low wind causes deep bass sounds to waft up from the gaps in the city’s streets, which open into short shafts before continuing on into the open air beneath the bridge city. The sounds of repulsorlifts fill the street as five swoop bikes circle around you, then turn as though to attack. The swoop bikers’ leader, a tough-looking Human woman with spiky black hair, urges the thugs on as they rev their bikes’ engines.

One of the grinning thugs clutches a battered vibroblade in one hand while revving the engine of his swoop bike with the other. The sputtering bike looks cobbled together from a dozen other bikes, but it has a menacing quality nonetheless.

OOC: Please roll a bank of initiatives and place yourselves on the tactical map.

[sblock=Tactical Map]




[/sblock]

You should be around the center of the map, surrounded by the swoop gang (to be added later).  The dark spots in the map are holes in the street, leading to a large fall.


----------



## Songdragon (May 16, 2011)

Mir looks to the others as the cabbie stops their mode of transportation seemingly giving them up to the biker gang. She will step onto the ground as the swoops make their menacing circles about her and her friends. 

(Initiative 1d20+8=19)
(Mir is 7 squares in from the left, and 15 down from the top)


----------



## toasterferret (May 16, 2011)

Darius springs from the cab as soon as it reaches a halt, his arms creeping toward the hidden holsters in his sleeves.  He lands in the space to Mir's right, ready to leap into action at the slightest provocation.

Initiative=1d20+8=28


----------



## Binder Fred (May 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


«I'm going to try this if I can:






"You just lawst your tip, mudcrutch." Sloor punches the cabbie straight out of his seat and into the street before taking his place at the controls!










*OOC:*


«If that worked, then I guess that would make it one square NE of Mir, TB two squares behind that in the taxi's "trunk".  INI BANK: 1d20=17, 1d20=9, 1d20=8


----------



## perrinmiller (May 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


I posted in the OOC thread.

Edit: I think I will wait to confirm position, based on the results of Sloor's actions.  But, if it will hold things up, Mack is next to Mir 1 SQ North.


----------



## possum (May 17, 2011)

OOC: You know Binder, that's so amusing that I'm going to let it work.  Kudos for creativity.

[sblock=Tactical Map]






Initiative

*Darius 28* is up
Vipers 20
Mir 19
Sloor 17
Kessra 16
Mack 12
[/sblock]

OOC: I used Keyton's old icon as a placeholder until you find either a mini or another picture you want to use as your own, toasterferret.


----------



## toasterferret (May 20, 2011)

Seeing the group surrounded, Darius springs into action.

Drawing both of his lightsabers, he leaps at one of the thugs, slashing with both of his sabers.


Use the Force check (1d20+12=28)
Attack roll (with bonus from force power) (1d20+5+1=16)
Twin Strike Damage, if applicable (3d8+4=15)
add to damage roll, bc i rolled 3d8 instead of 4d8 for some reason... (1d8=5)









*OOC:*


 Moving to square south of thug 2, using twin strike.  If this damage drops the thug, using follow through to move up to threaten thug 1


----------



## possum (May 23, 2011)

Darrius rushes up to the swoop biker and ends his life with two slashes of his blades.  The rest of the bikers fire at the group, some of them speeding across the battlefield afterwards.

The biker right next to the charging Darius fires his blaster pistol at the Jedi, drawing a quick slash from the Jedi.  (Hits Ref 17 for 18 damage if he survives the AoO).

The one closest to Mack fires off a horrid shot (Ref 14) that hits the cab door.

The fourth biker only succeeds in hitting the cab you all are in despite aiming at Mir.

The final biker zooms around the field and fires off a miracle shot at Mir (Crit for 34 damage).

[sblock=Tactical Map]





Darius 28 
Vipers 20
Mir 19 is up
Sloor 17
Kessra 16
Mack 12[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (May 23, 2011)

After slicing the first thug clean in two, Darius spins toward a second, nimbly deflecting his blaster shot with one saber while slashing toward him with the other!

Deflect (1d20+12=23)
AoO (1d20+5=21)
Damage (2d8+4=14)


----------



## perrinmiller (May 23, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack winces as the blaster bolt goes past him, missing by a hair's breathe.  He comments,  "That was damn close, eh Mir?... Mir?... MIR!?  Holy sith spit!  Are you okay?  Speak to me!"

Emotions running high in the heat of battle, the soldier steals a quick glance and realizes that Mir has been hit bad.  Gritting he teeth he is prepared to take revenge.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (May 23, 2011)

Mir lets out a scream of complete and utter pain as the blaster bolt hits her. Barely holding on she focuses first to work through the pain and then in an attempt to keep herself safe. She fades from sight... She replies in a meek whisper to those in the cab, "Hanging on..."


2 swift actions to move up the condition track (Shake it Off)
Cloak - Use the Force check 1d20+13=17

[sblock=Mir's Status]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 17 *Frotitude:* 15 *Will:* 16
*Hit Points:* 2 of 36 *Threshold:* 15
*In Hand:* n/a 
*Force Points:* 6 *Destiny Points:* 3 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer[/sblock]


----------



## possum (May 23, 2011)

Darius slices towards the swoop guard, but manages to only wing him.  Granted, it looks like a very deep slice, while his second lightsaber manages to send the offending bolt into the duracrete.

A wounded Mir catches her breath somewhat as she manages to successfully cloak herself from the sight of the Vipers.

Sloor is up.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 25, 2011)

possum said:


> Darius slices towards the swoop guard, but manages to only wing him.  Granted, it looks like a very deep slice, while his second lightsaber manages to send the offending bolt into the duracrete.




"Frekking death, that's impressive," swears Sloor. His feet hit the acceleration bulb full tilt as he sends the cab barrelling towards spiky-woman-with-attitude and vibroblade man. "Coming fawr YOU, small fry!"










*OOC:*


Charge the leader (passing by thug5 on the way) in an attempt to run her over!

This is an INTIMIDATE attempt on the leader: 1d20+9=14 vs Will to have her back down/surrender. Force Point if needed: 1d6=1... Ack!


----------



## perrinmiller (May 25, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack leans slightly against the inside of the speeder to take a bead on the wounded swoop biker next to Darius.  He takes aim and squeezes the trigger on his blaster rifle putting a shot into drekhead.  His expertise in ranged combat providing covering fire to his companions

He spares a look at the leader of these swoop riders to see what she might do, but cannot learn anything yet.

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action: *Ranged Attack at Biker #1 (assuming that's the wounded one); Blaster Rifle (1d20+7=26, 3d8+2=13) 
*Move Action:* On Gang leader; Anticipate Enemy Strategy (1d20+7=9); Fail

_*Covering Fire*_ provides +1 Ref Def for Allies within 6 squares.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (May 27, 2011)

The cab piloted by Sloor taps the swoop piloted by the gangleader on the back, nearly jolting her out of her seat.  Frightened by the situation, she speeds away down the boulevard.

Mack's aim is true, and a second gang member falls out of his swoop seat.

[sblock=Tactical Map]





Initiative

Darius 28 is up
Vipers 20
Mir 19
Sloor 17
Kessra 16
Mack 12
[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (May 28, 2011)

possum said:


> The cab piloted by Sloor taps the swoop piloted by the gangleader on the back, nearly jolting her out of her seat.  Frightened by the situation, she speeds away down the boulevard.




"TB! What was that thing awn the hawlaw last night?" An excited Besalisk turns sharp right, hand over hand over hand, the back of the cab sliding out and bringing down a shabbily built canopy in the process!

"I believe it went something like: Yeeha."

"Frekking right! You spirks alright back there?"

<Response Mack and Mir?>









*OOC:*


Did I have to use that Force Point, Possum?


----------



## perrinmiller (May 28, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack says through gritted teeth and tries to line up another shot from the jolting cab's window,  "I am fine, but Mir was hit bad and is now... eh?"

_OOC: Not really sure what Mack knows, actually.  Better he plays dumb. _

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (May 29, 2011)

OOC: The Force point was _just_ not needed.  And Darius is up, unless Mack wants to make a shot from the window.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 29, 2011)

"Then get the frek awt awf that trunk, TB, and get tending!"

"That might be better achieved if a certain besalisk knew how to drive," softly grouses the droid as it tries to figure out a way to get to its patient without being thrown clean off.


----------



## Songdragon (May 30, 2011)

The woman replies to her companions in the car as she is jostled about as she clutches her side, "And still breathing."

Mir looks up from where she rests in the back of the make shift taxi as she again fades into sight the force induced cloak. She watches as the gang leader speeds away down the street. With some effort an field of electricity forms many meters in front of the woman and across the street coming towards the gang leader.

((Illusion (Use the Force) 1d20+13=16 + Force Point 1d6=5 = 21 to beat her Will save.))


----------



## toasterferret (May 30, 2011)

Seeing his companions take off after the gang leader, Darius shrugs, and renews his assault on the remaining gang members.

After Mack's blaster drops the nearest one, he steps forward to Thug 5, spinning his sabers before making another slash.


1d20+5=21

2d8+4=17


----------



## possum (Jun 3, 2011)

Darius' slice nearly kills the swoop biker, but the badly wounded gang member manages to stay seated upon his bike.  The bike jumps slightly before he's able to take off towards the south, closer to his allies.  They stay exactly where they are and fire off two shots with their blaster pistols at the Jedi, but both are off their mark.

[sblock=Tactical Map]







Darius 28 
Vipers 20
Mir 19 is up
Sloor 17
Kessra 16
Mack 12[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 4, 2011)

Good thing the thugs are a bit distracted too, as Sloor has just finished turning his purloined taxi around and is now barrelling down on *them* from the side!

Meanwhile TB uses its newly programmed mechanics skills to unbolt Mir's seatback and let it fly out the back of the cab! 

"I will try to make this as quick as possible." Firm mechanical manipulators start tending her sizzling wound, its three spindly legs pressing out against the sides of the open-toped trunk for maximum stability.










*OOC:*


Sloor uses INTIMIDATE vs Will of Thug 4 to have him back down/surrender: 1d20+9=26
TB uses a medpack on Mir: +14HP













*OOC:*


*Possum*, Mir posted her action for this round three posts above... And we seem to have disapeared from the map.


----------



## possum (Jun 9, 2011)

Seeing the illusion of a power surge ahead of her, the gang leader swerves around, doing a quick and complete 180* and races off towards the entrance of the spaceport, turning right down the avenue, ignoring Darius as he races up to attack another one of her thugs.

That thug is hit heavily by Darius' blade, but is still able to remain standing.

[sblock=Tactical Map]





[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 10, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

As the speeder taxi returns back to the fray where they left the new 'saber boy', Mack takes aim on the retreating biker that looks wounded from Darius's weapon.  The shot goes wide, "Blast! I missed the turd."

He looks at the other biker to see if he can predict what he will do, but the soldier doesn't have a clue.









*OOC:*


Back to Darius.





[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action: *Ranged Attack at Biker #5 Blaster Rifle (1d20+7=10,  2d8+2=10); Missed
*Move Action:* On Biker #3 Knowledge Tactics (1d20+7=8); Fail again

_*Covering Fire*_ provides +1 Ref Def for Allies within 6 squares.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 11, 2011)

Channeling the Force to grant a sudden surge of speed, Darius sprints after the retreating biker, quickly catching him and slashing at him from behind.


UTF-Surge (1d20+12=29)
Attack Roll (1d20+5=23)
Damage (2d8+4=15)

[sblock=If biker dies]Using Follow Through to move to threaten thug 3[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jun 13, 2011)

Darius' blade easily kills the swoop gang member, and the Jedi quickly rushes off towards the closest one.  Frightened by the way the fight is going so far, both bikers hit the throttles on their swoops and race away; the one threatened by Darius distracting the Jedi with a quick kick to the chest before getting away (move action to shift, double move to get away.)


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 13, 2011)

Seeing the bikers zoom off, Darius deactivates his lightsabers and stows them back in their hidden holsters.  He then turns and waves to Sloor, beckoning him closer so he can get in the taxi.


----------



## possum (Jun 13, 2011)

Okay, just want to give you all a really quick tactical update here, just to refresh your memories.  The leader went west while the two thugs took off to the east.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 13, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Once Darius get back aboard, Mack remarks, "Punch it, Sloor!  After that biker chick that was leading this rabble.  She might know something and now we have a good cause to interrogate her."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 13, 2011)

Mir watches TB stitch her up enough to stop any of her in sides from coming out. "Thank you TB, it is very much appreciated."

((Mir will take a Second Wind +13 hp))

[sblock=Mir's Status]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 17 *Frotitude:* 15 *Will:* 16
*Hit Points:* 29 of 36 *Threshold:* 15
*In Hand:* n/a 
*Force Points:* 5 *Destiny Points:* 3 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony (used for encounter)[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 14, 2011)

possum said:


> Frightened by the way the fight is going so far, both bikers hit the throttles on their swoops and race away.




Their expression is priceless. 

"Yeehaha!"



toasterferret said:


> Seeing the bikers zoom off, Darius deactivates his lightsabers and stows them back in their hidden holsters.  He then turns and waves to Sloor, beckoning him closer so he can get in the taxi.



Sloor messily slides the taxi to a stop next to the jedi, and doesn't seem to care. "Never mess with the Crimsan Fists!" he roars out the open window, punching the air with a green fist.



perrinmiller said:


> Once Darius get back aboard, Mack remarks, "Punch it, Sloor!  After that biker chick that was leading this rabble.  She might know something and now we have a good cause to interrogate her."



"Billian taw awne we catch her naw," grins back Sloor, "but I'm game!" And then they're off again! 

"We'll be right back!" he shouts to the bruised taxi driver as they zoom past, dusting him with another layer of street grit.



Songdragon said:


> Mir watches TB stitch her up enough to stop any of her in sides from coming out. "Thank you TB, it is very much appreciated."



"I'll expect your vote on emancipation day," softly replies the droid.










*OOC:*


Out in the woods for another 20, folks, so back to slower postings for the now.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 14, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack leans out the window and braces his blaster rifle, aiming forward as he replies, "Just get me a visual, within range of my rifle, and I will try to wing the bird."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (single shot)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 14, 2011)

"Yeah well... Remember haw that wawrked awt fawr thawse speed bikes awn Felucia?" Sloor can still feel the heat from that particular fireball. "Gaw fawr the frescing BIKE this time, will you?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack doesn't take his eyes off the forward sight as he replies, "Copy that."

He flicks the selector switch to full auto.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (autofire)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 16, 2011)

Safely (relatively speaking with Sloor's driving) back in the cab, Darius takes a minute to calm his mind and re-establish his link to the force.  

That done, Darius turns his attention to Mir.  That was a bad hit you took there, will you be alright?"









*OOC:*


restoring force powers


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 16, 2011)

Mir looks down at the scorch mark on her shirt and the stitched up wound below before looking back up at Darius, "Yeah, I think I will be alright. Lucky bastard scored good though. TB here fixed me up."  

The woman looks to her companions, "Everyone else okay?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 16, 2011)

"Never better, Sra." Sloor swerved past a few slowpoke skimmers, nearly lost control and finally... didn't. "Kind awf exiting, ain't it?"


----------



## possum (Jun 17, 2011)

Sloor continues his chase through the streets of the city, dodging other vehicles as well as pedestrians.

OOC: Piloting checks, please.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 18, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack looks at Sloor he struggles with the taxi's controls like an amateur.  He quickly pulls his rifle inside and starts climbing from the back to front.  He nudges Sloor to let him take over, "Let a professional do this or might lose the scumbag."

Once Sloor let's him take the controls, he red-lines the power-plant and starts his impression of Mister Toad's Wild Ride..

[sblock=OOC]Not trying to offend, BF.  Mack does have the trained skill and a good roll.
Piloting: 1d20+8=28[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle (autofire)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 19, 2011)

The big alien looks his way, unperturbed... "Ask nicely," is his counteroffer. He's almost completely ignoring incoming traffic in the meanwhile, going so far as to grin and flick the drive stick the wrong way when Mack hesitates.


«No problems, PM, but a future Crimelord's got to have Face, you know. 
«If Mack declines, see piloting Roll below. (Ack, hit return before I could enter a description). Did I mention that I don't like this roller all that much?)


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 19, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack mumbles an obscenity and says, "Frakkin please, with Corellian ale on it. Now move over."

Once Sloor let's him take the controls, he red-lines the power-plant and starts his impression of Mister Toad's Wild Ride..

[sblock=OOC]Piloting: 1d20+8=28[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Jun 19, 2011)

Kessra, the leader of the swoop gang, throttles her bike as hard as it could go, hoping to see that she had left you all behind.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 20, 2011)

My post somehow disapeared on an edit! Here it is again:



perrinmiller said:


> Mack mumbles an obscenity and says, "Frakkin please, with Corellian ale on it. Now move over."



"Naw sense awf style, Mack man," grins Sloor as he pushes himself up the dividing seat, keeping one set of hands on the stick till Mack takes over before thumping into the seat next to him. "That's your prawblem." 




perrinmiller said:


> Once Sloor let's him take the controls, he red-lines the power-plant and starts his impression of Mister Toad's Wild Ride..



	The big alien leans out the passenger window and fires his heavy blaster in the wind. 


«Targetting Kessra's bike: 1d20+2=22... CRITICAL! 3d8+1 X 2 =44 damage!. If she doesn't go down, Sloor uses Fortune's Favor to try again: 1d20+2=12. Probably a miss. If she does go down, he'll use the extra Standard action to draw his vibromace.


----------



## possum (Jun 20, 2011)

The swoop bike takes a shot directly to the engine and begins to smoke heavily.  "Sithspit," you hear shouted from the bike.  The bike begins to swerve and the gang leader manages to leap off of her bike before it explodes into a wall.

She rolls along the pavement for a while, and stands up looking extremely battered but still alive.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 20, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack focuses on driving and harrumphs, "Style?  This is about speed."

The speeder tilts 45 degrees as he banks around an obstacle with only a mere centimeter or two to spare and gets Sloor the shot he needs as he gained on the fleeing swoop bike.

With the leader's crashing and rolling, mack drives the speeder right up to her and tries to knock her back down and park the speeder so she is trapped underneath and pinned.

_OOC: No idea of a roll for that except Pilot.  Piloting  (1d20+8=27)_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Speeder taxi

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 21, 2011)

perrinmiller and Possum said:
			
		

> Mack focuses on driving and harrumphs, "Style?  This is about speed."
> 
> The swoop bike takes a shot directly to the engine and begins to smoke heavily.  "Sithspit," you hear shouted from the bike.  The bike begins to swerve and the gang leader manages to leap off of her bike before it explodes into a wall.



"Speed?" grins Sloor, looking rather smug.



			
				perrinmiller said:
			
		

> Mack drives the speeder right up to her and tries to knock her back down and park the speeder so she is trapped underneath and pinned.



Sloor, who was just about to spring out, hurriedly gets his leg back in when Mack goes frekking nuts with the stunt driving: "You're going taw frekking kill-! Hu, guess that wawrked after all..."

"Makes you want to open all your cupboards with thermal detonators, doesn't it?" quips TB from the back.

The besalisk's finally does swing out of the cab, taking some of the pressure from their prisoner's chest. He then squats down next to her face and grins wide, casually flipping his bright red, humming vibro mace in one of his off hands. "Hey there, Sra. I'm Sloor and these are my Crimsan Fists... You want taw tell us why we shawld let you live?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 21, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack stays at the taxi speeders controls, ready to unpin the biker gang leader once the others have her under control.

He asks over his shoulder to the other two, "You guys okay back there?  Not sick are you?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Speeder taxi

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## toasterferret (Jun 22, 2011)

"I'll manage."  

Darius responds, climbing out of the speeder to stand next to Sloor.

"Good driving and shooting you two.  


Darius puts on his best tough guy leer and stands next to Sloor.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 23, 2011)

"Doing just fine here," Mir responds to Mack.

The woman looks over the edges of the speeders to see a pinned woman beneath and then nods to Mack at his impressive driving skills. 

As Sloor does his thing with the gang leader Mir comments, "Let me know if you need some help persuading her..." The woman then looks about for any other troubles...

[sblock=Mir's Status]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 17 *Frotitude:* 15 *Will:* 16
*Hit Points:* 29 of 36 *Threshold:* 15
*In Hand:* n/a 
*Force Points:* 5 *Destiny Points:* 3 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 24, 2011)

The besalisk waves casual agreement, not taking his grin off of their captive. "Three... Taw..." - his grip tightens on the humming vibromace -


----------



## possum (Jun 24, 2011)

"You wouldn't," she says with defiance.  "Not with the connections I have, I know Darga the Hutt!"  She sounds triumphant, as if she has avoided trouble in the past with the mere whisper of Darga's name.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 24, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack smiles wickedly (unseen inside his helmet) and remarks to his companions, "Well, well, well.  She knows Darga the Hutt."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Speeder taxi

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 25, 2011)

"Awne," replies Sloor without missing a beat. He grins happily; the red mace rises, flips, then, without pause, he brings it down *four*-handed with all the strength he can muster! 


«Sloor spends two swift actions to Mighty Swing. Auto-hit for: 3d10+7=21 points of damage, -5 damage threshold... cratering the pavement next to Kessra's left ear! 
«Or, I could make an Intimidate roll instead if you prefer, Possum?


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 26, 2011)

Mir is scared there for a moment as Sloors mace comes down at the pinned gang leader... She peeks over the side to see that he has hit the pavement and is relieved to see it is well. The she decides to play on it... "You are a crazy man..." If Sloor looks over at her she will throw the besalisk a wink.


----------



## possum (Jun 26, 2011)

OOC: I'd prefer an intimidation roll, but grant yourself a +2 on it for the Mighty Swing.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 27, 2011)

«If he can, Sloor will Take 10 on this one.

«If not 1d20+9+2=13 + a Force Point 1d6=1. Hu... A 14 was a succes last time, right? < looks hopeful >


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 27, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack remarks so the biker leader can hear, hoping to aid Sloor's efforts, "We can always smash or remove her appendages.  She won't need them to talk."

His efforts are not scary enough though.

_OOC: You could use Aid Anothers instead of a burning a FP. Persuasion Aid Another (1d20+1=8) Maybe someone else will have better luck._
[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Speeder taxi

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

Mir looks over the side of the speeder to the woman trapped, seeing that Sloor's mace trick may have backfired reaches out to the force and attempts to compel the woman to answer him, "Please, answer any questions the besalisk here, has for you."

(( Mind Trick: 1d20+13=23 ))


----------



## possum (Jun 27, 2011)

OOC: No Aid Another or Force usage needed.  The Force point just brought it to her Will Defense.

Kessra screams out in terror as the mace descends and remains speechless for a brief second as she realizes that it merely hit the pavement next to her.  

"Okay, okay..." she frantically calls out.  "I don't really _know_ Darga all that well.  Me and my group, we take a few odd jobs from him every now and then.  Always through a middle man."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 29, 2011)

Sloor looks down on her with terrible kindness, "Well, me and my spirks figure you and your bawss awe us sawme... campensatian." He smiles, the exact same smile he showed just before the mace came down, "Wawldn't you agree, Sra?"

<Response Kessra?>


----------



## possum (Jun 29, 2011)

Kessra motions with her head to a pocket on her jacket.  "I have 100 credits on me," she pleads.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 29, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack asks, "Middleman, huh?  Now who might that person be?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Speeder taxi

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 30, 2011)

possum said:


> Kessra motions with her head to a pocket on her jacket.  "I have 100 credits on me," she pleads.




The besalisk's eyes widen just before he bursts out laughing: "100 creds? A hundred creds?! I *like* you, little thief, but you've gawt naw idea whaw you've messed with here. You're in the big time naw!"



perrinmiller said:


> Mack asks, "Middleman, huh?  Now who might that person be?"



"Yeah," agrees the still crouching besalisk with a friendly nod towards the blond man. "Let's gaw meet the kind man that sent you awer way. That'd be a gawd start." 

Sloor reaches down, grabs the gang leader by the neck and pulls her up into the air like a misbehaving cat. Meanwhile, two of his hands pat her down matter-of-factly while he grins into her eyes, daring her to try something, anything...


«Search Kessra for weapons, gear, etc.


----------



## possum (Jul 3, 2011)

"I said 'on me,' you--oof."  Whatever curse she had planned is cut off as Sloor lifts her off of the ground by her neck.  Sloor doesn't find a weapon on her as he searches, but one of his party members sees the blaster pistol laying several meters away.

Sloor does manage to find a comlink and several minor personal belongings on her.

As Sloor asks about the middleman is, she replies with a sigh of resignation.  "Warrick Raden," she states.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 3, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack grins, pleased that things are falling into place, but his helmet masks his features.  He asks flatly, "And where might we find this.. what was his name?  Warrick Raden?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Speeder taxi

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 4, 2011)

possum said:


> Kessra replies with a sigh of resignation.  "Warrick Raden," she states.



Sloor recognizes the name: "Saw you *daw* knaw Darga after all." He seems vaguely disappointed, actually, like he'd have *preferred* to catch her in a blatant lie or something. Oh well, maybe next time!










*OOC:*


This is a warning to Kessra: if she decides to lie, the group has info that might very well catch her at it! DECEIVE roll to make her believe it: 1d20+9=15 vs Kessra's Will.








perrinmiller said:


> Mack too grins, pleased that things are falling into place, but his helmet masks his features.  He asks flatly, "And where might we find this.. what was his name?  Warrick Raden?"



Sloor doesn't find a weapon on her as he searches, but then her blaster pistol _is_ laying several meters away. "Naw backup cutlery?" he tuts, shaking his head at the folly of amateurs. He tosses her commlink to Mir even as he puts the rest of it, minor personal belongings, back in place. "Look through her cantact list, will you Sra? Mack, you drive, while - what's her name - shaws us the way taw Raden man's back dawr. Gawd?"

<Response Kessra (Sloor is, amongst other thing, asking for her name). That last "Good?" is directed at his three companions though.>










*OOC:*


Once back in the cab, Ready action to PIN Kessra if she tries anything funny, please Possum.


----------



## possum (Jul 4, 2011)

OOC: Yeah, you get that easy with the bonus I'm giving you at the moment.  

"If you want my blade," she says, nodding her head towards her burning swoop, "You might have to hurry..."

She then tells you the address of where she meets Raden, a place in the warehouse district just as the rumors you heard earlier indicated.  She also gives you her first name.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 5, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack's helmeted head nods and he replies, "You got it.  Let's get down to business."

He plugs in the address into the navigation system and guns the engines.  Tearing off on a lesser version of Mister Toad's Wild ride, he is not nearly as reckless.

"What sort of protocols do wee need to get in touch with this Warrick? We don't need to start a discussion with blasters right from the beginning."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Speeder taxi

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 6, 2011)

As the group heads off, "I do hope that matters will be less vilonet and easier to deal with than this Warrick fellow. But then who can say with those who work for a Hutt."


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 6, 2011)

Darius nods to Mir

"Agreed.  I can't keep flashing my sabers around in public like that if I can avoid it."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 6, 2011)

possum said:


> "If you want my blade," she says, nodding her head towards her burning swoop, "You might have to hurry..."



_Fair enough_, shrugs the big alien. "It's that vibrawblade I'm gawing taw miss: that awne would've been wawrth a cred awr three..." 



toasterferret said:


> Darius nods to Mir "Agreed.  I can't keep flashing my sabers around in public like that if I can avoid it."



"I dan't knaw, spirks." Sloor leans his upper arms up on the seatback, one of them not coincidentally resting behind Kessra's shoulders. "Was rather thinking we shawld bust through the middle-man and gaw right up taw the head-slug myself."


«As Mir doesn't seem interrested in Kessra's comlink, TB will take over and try to finagle her contact list out of it. Specifically looking for Raden, Darga, or members of her gang. TB's Use Computer: Take10 for 13.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 7, 2011)

_OOC: Oops, Mack is the computer guy, +9 Skill and all.  But it will have to wait until he stops driving.__  Taking 10's with TBs help Mack can hit DC21._


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 7, 2011)

«How much security can she have on that thing? </famous last words>


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 8, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> "I dan't knaw, spirks." Sloor leans his upper arms up on the seatback, one of them not coincidentally resting behind Kessra's shoulders. "Was rather thinking we shawld bust through the middle-man and gaw right up taw the head-slug myself."




"Well that's one approach we could take..."


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 8, 2011)

(( Apologies Binder, I totally missed that Sloor threw the comlink in the back to Mir. ))

She looks ahead to Sloor as TB works his mechanical miracles, "Do we know where this Darga is? If so, then fine by me."

[sblock=Mir's Status]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 17 *Frotitude:* 15 *Will:* 16
*Hit Points:* 29 of 36 *Threshold:* 15
*In Hand:* n/a 
*Force Points:* 5 *Destiny Points:* 3 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 8, 2011)

"That's why the_ 'bust through the middleman' part's _there, Sra," smiles back the besalisk. He grabs Kessra by the shoulder, turning her head his way, "Since we're gawing taw be meeting, haw's this Raden man in person by the way?" He grins at her, that predatory one of his: "Any details would be *greatly* appreciated."


----------



## possum (Jul 9, 2011)

Even though her comlink is very lightly secured, you all are still unable to find any contact information from Darga.  The only one that seems to be close is the Raden character you've heard about before.  He's Devaronian, and seems to be a little jumpy, likely due to the spice he's addicted to.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 10, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack repeats his question of Kessra, "How do you get in touch with Warrick Raden, just comlink him?  Please explain the protocols or procedures for your dealings.  We don't want to be shooting him from the beginning to make him understand we are taking over your business."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Speeder taxi

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Jul 10, 2011)

"Com him and say that I gave you his number because you're looking for some work with Darga.  That is what you're wanting, isn't it?  Tell him that I recommended you and tell him 'Womp Rat,' it's a code word to show that you're genuine."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 12, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack repeats his question of Kessra, "How do you get in touch with Warrick Raden, just comlink him?  Please explain the protocols or procedures for your dealings.  We don't want to be shooting him from the beginning to make him understand we are taking over your business."



"We should be taking awver *his* business," grumbles Sloor. "Especially if he's spicy." Only a matter of time before he crashes and burns anyway... "What is it? Ryll? Glitterstim?"

<response Kessra?>









*OOC:*


I suggest we buy a brick of whatever it is to sweeten the deal with Raden. Call it a getting-to-know-you present.  You guys onboard? With Kessra's help in finding a dealer, I figure we can just spend the creds without having to roleplay it, if you're alright with that Possum?





"I have located Mr Raden's info," interjects TB right about then. "His codes have been transmitted to your datapad."



possum said:


> "Com him and say that I gave you his number because you're looking for some work with Darga.  That is what you're wanting, isn't it?  Tell him that I recommended you and tell him 'Womp Rat,' it's a code word to show that you're genuine."



Sloor gives her a look: she's awfully eager all of a sudden... "And what's in it fawr you, Kes-Sra?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 12, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack focuses on his driving and wonders to himself, _Take over Warrick Raden's business?  Just like that?  Hmmm, okay maybe that will get us access to Darga, but will it get us what we need.  I dunno, it might stir up the rancor and dump a lot of drek on us.

But, if we play nice with Raden and earn his trust, that still might not even get us noticed by the Hutt...  I guess we just need to trust Sloor on this one, it is beyond my experience. _

Not wanting to voice his opinions or concerns aloud in front of the biker chick, he continues to drive the speeder along in silence.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Speeder taxi

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Jul 13, 2011)

"I don't know," Kessra says in response to Sloor's question.  "I never touch the stuff myself."

She listens to the Sloor again.  "You let me go?" she says, a twinge of fear in her voice.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 13, 2011)

possum said:


> "I don't know," Kessra says in response to Sloor's question.  "I never touch the stuff myself."



"Prawbably Ryll if he's jumpy," ponders the besalisk. "Glit-biters mawstly get happy... And frekking telepathic." Creepy stuff alright.



possum said:


> "You let me go?" she says, a twinge of fear in her voice.



Sloor shrugs, looking mildly disappointed: "*Very *shawrt term gawl, but sure enawgh, Sra. AFTER awer little talk with Raden, awf cawrse." He pauses, considers her a while... "You want taw wark fawr us afterwards -- if you survive? We're gawing taw need sawmbawdy whaw knaws the... lawcal terrain in awer awrganisatian."

«Improve Attitude: 1d20+9=16

If she hesitates: "Think abawt it." And then he triggers Raden's codes on his holopad, smiling wide for the camera.


----------



## possum (Jul 15, 2011)

"Yes," Kessra says after a little bit of thought.  "That sounds reasonable."

A few seconds after Sloor calls his comlink, Raden activates his end of the line.  "Yes?" he asks, his Devaronian accent sounding a bit weary at the moment.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 17, 2011)

possum said:


> "Yes," Kessra says after a little bit of thought.  "That sounds reasonable."




Sloor grins: "Welcawme taw the Crimsan Fists, Kes-Sra." 



possum said:


> A few seconds after Sloor calls his comlink, Raden activates his end of the line.  "Yes?" he asks, his Devaronian accent sounding a bit weary at the moment.



"Hey there, Raden man. You heard abawt the little incident at the cawrner awf Drasi and Imperatawr yet?" <He's referring to the "taxi" battle with the hover gang>

<Response Warrick?>

"Well that was us that gang tried taw rawb... Frankly, you and nawble Darga deserve a better class awf hireling, dan't you think?" 









*OOC:*


Don't let Sloor steal the limelight, folks!  Feel free to speak up when you want and the holocam on his datapad will pan to you.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 17, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack remarks, "Yeah, what the besalisk said. We are the Crimson Fists and better than those Womp rats you have been dealing with before."

_OOC: You're doing fine, BF.  I am not sure how else to help you in this._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Speeder taxi

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Jul 17, 2011)

"Yeah I heard about that on my com scanner.  You do know that they're looking for that taxi cab, too, right?"  He chuckles slightly.  "I suppose that Kessra and her boys bit off a bit more than they could chew...  Lose the heat and then come and see me.  I bet that she gave you my address as well, along with the com number?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 17, 2011)

"Actually," Sloor looks out the window. "Awpen up your frant dawr 'cawse we're here." He closes the link and steps out (once Mack has come to a full and complete stop, of course). 

"What's his sec like in there?" he asks Kessra in an aside.


«He's talking tech and goons if any. What does Raden's hideout/headquarters look like, Possum?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 18, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack remarks, "Let's ditch the taxi.  We can put it on auto-pilot and let it wander from here to wherever."

The soldier climbs out of the speeder and sends it on it way after everyone is out. He looks carefully around at their surroundings.

_OOC: Take 10 Perception(+9), Take 20 if we have the time._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 18, 2011)

"I hope you checked that taxi for video or audio recorders before you sent it on it's way..." Darius remarks.

The jedi watches the taxi wander off, hoping his face isn't caught on any kind of recording device.

He moves over toward Kessra and leans in close.  With cold eyes and an emotionless mask of a face, he whispers: 

 "Best hope this goes smoothly.  If you even think of double crossing us, I will cut you down as fast as I did your men."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 18, 2011)

_OOC: That action was contingent upon everyone getting out of the taxi.  So, no need to cry over spilled milk.  The taxi hasn't departed until after everyone posts themselves getting out of it. _


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 18, 2011)

Mir will depart the taxi with her companions. She looks over at Darius as he mutters his threats and thinks to herself, _~ This Jedi sure is not anything like Keyton...~_

Looks to everyone, "Sooo... transportation then? Or are we close enough to walk?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 18, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack remarks, "Let's ditch the taxi.  We can put it on auto-pilot and let it wander from here to wherever." The soldier climbs out of the speeder and sends it on it way after everyone is out. He looks carefully around at their surroundings.



"Gawd thawght, Mack man," says Sloor with a friendly shake of blondy's shoulder. He continues with a grin: "Would've been very frecsing surprised if the ride was still there when we gawt back awt thaw, cansidering the feel awf the place."



toasterferret said:


> He moves over toward Kessra and leans in close.  With cold eyes and an emotionless mask of a face, he whispers:
> 
> "Best hope this goes smoothly.  If you even think of double crossing us, I will cut you down as fast as I did your men."



"Kes-Sra," casually introduces the besalisk while taking in the scene outside Raden's office. "You've met Darius, right? He... cuts peapawl dawn. That awne awver there with all the curves is Mir, awer interrawgatian specialist. Man in the armawr s'named Mack. He likes taw shoot stuff, then blaw it up. The rest awf the unit you can meet later, when we discuss cuts and salaries."


«Bit of a call to her Greed, complementing Darius' mighty laser stick.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 19, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack replies to Mir, "I think we can appropriate transportation from our new business partner when it is time to leave here."

He looks curiously at Sloor as they have now added a new member to the Crimson Fists.  He says nothing since his expression is hidden by the helmet figuring that it is all part of the story that the scoundrel is working.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Jul 20, 2011)

"Of course I won't," Kessra states to the comments about her trying to cross the group.  She states that security is relatively light at the warehouse, but would let them through since Raden is expecting you.  The walk is also somewhat long, as it'll take about 45 minutes on foot.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 21, 2011)

possum said:


> She states that security is relatively light at the warehouse, but would let them through since Raden is expecting you.




"Hum," is Sloor's comment on *that*.



possum said:


> The walk is also somewhat long, as it'll take about 45 minutes on foot.



«Is it not possible to drive there at all? Sloor's plan (and implied actions) was to drive up straight to Raden's front door and drop off the taxi there (Sloor was thinking it'd probably get stolen very quick in that neighbourhood, but even that's not necessary with Mack's autopilot twist thrown in at the end). Let's do that instead if at all possible, please.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 22, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

[sblock=OOC]







Binder Fred said:


> "Actually," Sloor looks out the window. "Awpen up your frant dawr 'cawse we're here."  He closes the link and steps out (once Mack has come to a full and  complete stop, of course).



Yeah, I agree. I thought we were there already.  We  took the liberty of posting ourselves outside Raden's place before  ditching the taxi. [/sblock]Mack looks carefully around at Raden's place, looking for signs of security or potential threats.  Even if it will let them pass, he wants to see them beforehand if possible.

Once the others are ready, he will take up his usual position of rear guard.

_OOC: Take 10 Perception(+9), Take 20 if we have the time._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 22, 2011)

As the group prepares to enter the building, Darius stops a moment and searches his feelings, searching the near future for signs of present danger about their course of action.

[sblock=UTF] taking ten for a total of 22 [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jul 22, 2011)

OOC: Yep, the car trick will work.

Raden coughs slightly in surprise.  "Come on in, then." he says after a few silent seconds.  Down the street, two excavation droids continue their work of sifting through the debris nearby.

Any sensing through the Force reveals no ill will to the group at the moment.

Inside of the building, A Devaronian sits in front of a large vidscreen with six other beings.  He turns to you all and nods.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 24, 2011)

Mir enters with the others, letting the "gang leader' Sloor take his lead... She peers about the the room using the force to help perceive any possible threats...

((Sense surrounding, take 10, for a 23, Perception 1d20+8=16))
[sblock=Mir's Mini-Stats]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 17 *Frotitude:* 15 *Will:* 16
*Hit Points:* 29 of 36 *Threshold:* 15
*In Hand:* n/a 
*Force Points:* 5 *Destiny Points:* 3 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 24, 2011)

possum said:


> Down the street, two excavation droids continue their work of sifting through the debris nearby.




Heavy duty bouncers for Raden? Could be. "TB." He nods towards the droids and TB detaches itself.

«Can TB try a a Gather Information on the two droids, Possum? In binary, of course.  Looking to learn 1. if they are working for Raden and 2. what they've seen of people going in and out of Raden's office. 1d20-2=15+Droid to droid social bonus?



possum said:


> Inside of the building, A Devaronian sits in front of a large vidscreen with six other beings.  He turns to you all and nods.



"Saw, who daw we have here?" asks Sloor, scanning through the other five with calm, predatory confidence.

«PERSUASSION/INTIMIDATE 1d20+9=25 to impress on them that we're a bad bunch of hombres who know what they're doing .


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 25, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack follows behind the others as they enter, bringing up the rear and looking menacingly around while remaining protectively next to Mir.

Still helmeted, he snarls, "Yeah what he said, ya better show respect."

_OOC: Persuasion, Aid Another: _1d20+1=11

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 25, 2011)

Darius follows closely behind Mack, nodding back to the Devaronian, trying his best to look the part of a silent yet ever vigilant bodyguard.


----------



## possum (Jul 25, 2011)

Some of the thugs next to Raden back away somewhat, uncomfortable by Sloor and even Mack's posturing.  Sloor remembers what TB had gotten from the excavation droids outside: that most of Raden's friends can be a bit tough and that unwanted visitors frequently came out of the area in body bags.  They don't seem that threatening to you, though.

Warrick Raden looks at you.  "So Kessra says you want to work for Darga, huh?" he says.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 26, 2011)

"Just drawpped in awn the city, but already I hear he's the man taw see," agreed the besalisk. And, since Raden isn't offering: "TB, chair."

The hover droid assumes its three-legged table stance on the permacrete floor in front of the group and swivels its sensor turret to the back. Sloor settles himself down on its external cargo chest, like some sort of barbarian warrior-king on his mechanical throne.

"AND I hear the nawble hutt's gawt a need fawr sawme high-end, high pay... specialists. Isn't that right?" He smiles a slow, pointed smile Raden's way.

(Only he can hear TB's: "Deplorable waste of my superior-"
"Shh, I'm wawrking here." Out of the corner of his mouth. Still, he's a bit amused, a smidge more sure of himself after the exchange.)










*OOC:*


Maintaining the pressure of his earlier Intimidate with TB's help.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 27, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack Stands behind Sloor, like a protective bodyguard over the besalisk's left shoulders with his blaster rifle is at port arms.

From behind his helmet, the soldier scrutinizes the Dovaronian and his minions, taking note of armor and weapons should the discussion become something of that nature.

_OOC: Take 10 on Perception (+9)__ to notice weapons and armor and whatever might be on their utility belts._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Jul 28, 2011)

Mack is able to see that both Raden and his friends have blaster pistols, and likely a knife or two hidden on their persons.  They have a few makeshift durasteel plates on their bodies.

"Specialists, huh?" Raden asks.  He gestures to his friends.  "Test 'em."  At those words, the guards reach for their weapons and Mack is able to see that at least one of them flicks a switch on his weapon.  "Don't kill 'em," he says aloud, likely directed at both groups.

[sblock=Tactical Map]






Place yourselves in the center building and roll initiative, please.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 28, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack, still standing behind Sloor's left shoulders, remarks, "Shall we kill them, or not?"

_OOC: 1 square diagonally SW from Sloor/TB.  Any way we can get grid coordinates?  _Initiative (1d20+8=15)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 28, 2011)

Mir, standing to Sloor's right watches with a blasé manner. At Raden's command the woman thinks, _"Frell me, not again."_ She reacts with swiftness and stare...

(( From the SW corner of the building... 10 squares East and 4 squares up/north... Initiative 1d20+8=25 

Is the figure at the south of the building a baddie?))

[sblock=Mir's Mini-Stats]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 17 *Frotitude:* 15 *Will:* 16
*Hit Points:* 29 of 36 *Threshold:* 15
*In Hand:* n/a 
*Force Points:* 5 *Destiny Points:* 3 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jul 29, 2011)

Darius, standing directly to the left of Mack, drops his hand to the stun baton on his belt, ready for action


Initiative (1d20+8=27)


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 29, 2011)

possum said:


> "Specialists, huh?" Raden asks.  He gestures to his friends.  "Test 'em."  At those words, the guards reach for their weapons and Mack is able to see that at least one of them flicks a switch on his weapon.  "Don't kill 'em," he says aloud, likely directed at both groups.[/sblock]




Sloor shakes his head sadly, "Frekking lack awf trust in your awn peopawl, Raden man: think you just insulted Kessra's gang right there."









*OOC:*


Trying to bring Kessra to fight on our side. PERSUASSION VS kESSRA'S WILL: 1d20+9=25.








perrinmiller said:


> Mack, still standing behind Sloor's left shoulders, remarks, "Shall we kill them, or not?"




"Think awf it like a friendly game awf Pugil, Mack man," A dangerous, grinning stare at the apparent leader of the opposition as he gets up off his throne, "A lawt awf peopawl get maimed in friendly games of pugil."










*OOC:*


I'm guessing we get some sort of bonus for Sloor's successful Intimidation earlier? What do these guys look like by the way?
Sloor is 2 squares north of Mir with TB right behind him, of course. Initiative: 1d20=12


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 29, 2011)

_OOC: [MENTION=17674]possum[/MENTION], does this map help you?_


----------



## possum (Aug 1, 2011)

OOC: That works a lot, Perrinmiller.  Thank you very much for that.

[sblock=Tactical Map]






*Darius 27 is up*
Mir 25
Kessra 19
Mack 15
Sloor 12
Raden 11
Thugs 4[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Poke [MENTION=100541]toasterferret[/MENTION]


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, been super swamped this last week and my email decided not to notify me of new posts







Always quick to the draw, Darius leaps forward toward the closest adversary, drawing his stun baton as he moves and swings at the thug, unable to connect.









*OOC:*


moved to G6







Attack Roll (1d20+4=6)


----------



## possum (Aug 6, 2011)

Kessra stands near the doorway, and attempts to slip away unnoticed from the rest of the group.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 6, 2011)

Mir quickly considers her options and slides a little more behind Mack and looks at one of the thugs ready to attack and reaches out to the Force and looks into the eyes of of one of the thugs and fills him with terror...

((Move to L-8 and Mind Trick (Fill with Terror) on Thug 4 1d20+13=16 to beat his Will defence ))

[sblock=Mir's Mini-Stats]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 17 *Frotitude:* 15 *Will:* 16
*Hit Points:* 29 of 36 *Threshold:* 15
*In Hand:* n/a 
*Force Points:* 5 *Destiny Points:* 3 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 7, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack sees their newest gang member opt out of the program, but cannot spare the time now to deal with her.  He calls out in a taunting voice, "Alright you drekheads, you want to play, we play."

He quickly pulls out a stun grenade and chucks into their midst on the left.  Then he drops to the ground, prone.

[sblock=Actions]*Swift Action: *Draw stun grenade
*Standard Action: *Area attack centered on intersection of E8 & F9, 2 square burst against thugs 1,2,&3; Stun Grenade (1d20+6=19,  4d6+2=16)
*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* Drop prone[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 7, 2011)

"Gawd idea, Mack Man," grins the besalisk: "TB! Grenade me!"

"Very poorly worded," archly comments the hover droid. "You are lucky my inhibitors prevent that sort of thing, or I might be tempted to be literal..."

The little cylinder slaps into the big green palm; button mashed; out it goes! "I'll add this awne taw your next bill, Raden man!" And then he strides into the gathering chaos.


«*Swift:* Use TB as a Toolbox to retrieve a Stun Grenade
*Standard:* Target Thugs 4,5 and 6 and whatever that flippy guy is at E11: 1d20+3=12, 4d6=17. 8 Stun Damage all around, it seems.
*Move:* Move 6 to get into melee range with Thug 1, idealy flanking with Darius. If Thug1 is down, then move into melee with the next closest instead.


----------



## possum (Aug 9, 2011)

As one of his men runs to the corner in fear, and two stun grenades go off around him, Raden raises his hands up.  "Wow," he says.  "Very efficient and quick.  Very quick."  He looks behind you and chuckles.  "Though I think your newest member decided now would be a good time to leave.  No matter.  You got the better of her and you proved that you're not the easy marks that she thought you were.  You got skills."


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 10, 2011)

Sloor holds up his arm sharply, a signal for his side to pause. (He's also got to resist a huge urge to look back and confirm Raden's words, but that can sort of wait, he guesses. Frekking disappointing though!)

"You're *sure* you're convinced?" he asks as he hefts his humming vibromace in the opposing hand, hungry, hopeful, halfway to disregarding the answer altogether. "I think I can still see sawme dawbt in that awne's eyes awver there..."

<Response Raden Warrick?>

[sblock=No longer relevant]







*OOC:*


PERCEPTION TO SPOT KESSRA (Sloor then TB): 1d20+1=20, 1d20+9=26. Success!





TB beeps in a certain way.

<If she's presently circling to get to Raden, wait till she's ready to spring, then Help Another:
A quiet, triumphant grin: "And I think you'll find ALL awer members quite... campetent."


Binder "romantic sap" Fred. [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 10, 2011)

Mir lowers her weapon as the hostilities seems to cease almost as fast as they began. She does not holster the weapon though and seems ready to continue should the need arise.

(( I believe that Kessra was trying to exit stage left... ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 10, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack gets back to his feet and flips the selector switch on his blaster rifle back to lethal. He moves closer to the Raden's thugs and he snarls, "Alright you lot, start piling your weapons here on the floor. Nice and easy."

While Sloor is talking to Raden, the soldier is going to make sure the others are not trying any funny business.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 10, 2011)

Darius stows his stun baton, glad he didn't have to fight with such an inelegant weapon for long.

He moves back toward Sloor muttering under his breath none too subtly about 

"Grenades ruining all my fun..."


----------



## possum (Aug 16, 2011)

"You made quick work of my friends, who've bested others who wanted to work for Darga before," Raden says as Mack collects the weapons of the said friends.  One of the wonders if his ears should still be ringing as loud as they are.

"I'll give the address to Darga's villa," Raden says.  "As well as modest transport and my personal recommendation."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack quips with the cold mechanical sounding voice that comes through the trooper helmet package, "Just make sure you spell Crimson Fists correctly.  We don't want to have any misunderstandings when we arrive."

He looks at Raden, checking for signs of deception on his part.

Then he asks, "Do you happen to know where that biker chick, Kessra, hangs out?  She took off before we could pay her for services rendered."

_OOC: Take 10 on Perception (+9)._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 16, 2011)

possum said:


> "I'll give the address to Darga's villa," Raden says.  "As well as modest transport and my personal recommendation."




"Well, alright," sighs a disappointed besalisk. Marbling weird way of doing business they have around here... 

<When they get to the transport:
	A nod to their loaned ride: "Cawld you check it awt, Mack man? Make sure they didn't _fawrget_ anything anbawrf awr anything. TB'll help you awt."


«Mechanics Help Another on the search for explosives or sabotage: 1d20+3=6. Or maybe not.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 17, 2011)

Mir will move around the transport attempting to stay out of Mack and Sloor's way peering over the thing. ((Mechancis Aid 1d20+2=8 Mir's cluless too!))

"We good to go?" she will ask after a minute or too.


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 18, 2011)

"Tawssing taw frescsing grenades!" comments Sloor after making sure there aren't any of Raden's goons around. "Frek. Darga's side must be desperate fawr qualified labawr, that's all I can say..." A chuckle, "Did you see haw that awne ran screaming fawr the back wall?"










*OOC:*


Your friendly neighbourhood besalisk is ready.


----------



## possum (Aug 19, 2011)

Warrick Raden shrugs slightly at the question of Kessra's whereabouts.  "She and her group have a couple of safehouses around town," he says.  "I have no idea which one she's headed to, if she's going to one at all."  He transmits a few locations to your datapads.  "Those are them."  He then gives you the location of Darga's "palace".

_As you get into the transport after looking it over, the bomb hidden underneath it explodes, killing you all instantly._

I'm kidding, it starts fine and safely for all of you.

OOC: Head to Darga's or one of the safehouses?


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 19, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack gives a thumbs up that the transport is all clear and supervises the loading of their looted weapons. 

He asks Sloor, unobtrusively so Raden doesn't hear, "Won't it ruin our Crimson Fist rep if the biker chick gets away?  Maybe we should start tracking her down right now."

"She might have something interesting in her safe houses to help us deal with Darga too."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 19, 2011)

Along the road... "From what I got, she was a wannbe Darga the Hutt "associate". She threw out the name to scare others... but had no real connection. I doubt it will hurt our street cred. Raden seems like the person we had to impress." Mir comments. "I suggest we continue onto Darga and see how it goes..."


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 20, 2011)

"Yeah but it's the principal awf the thing, Sra: she frekking accepted the jawb, then welshed. Gawing taw have taw daw sawmething abawt that..." He slowly shakes his big head, frekking disappointing... Before getting back to it: "*After* awer meet with nawble Darga, awf cawrse. Making him wait ain't taw awer advantage, I dan't think." He looks back, with a grin: "You with me?"

<Assuming a yes:
"Shaw us sawme awf that crazy driving awf yours, Mack man! I'll navigate."









*OOC:*


Heading for Darga's hidey-hole.


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 20, 2011)

Darius locks eyes with Mir for a moment before subtly making the pretense of searching the force as to how good an idea letting Sloor navigate is, before hopping in the cab.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 21, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack nods in agreement with Sloor about the biker chick, "Copy that. Let's bounce."

Then he climbs into the transport to drive, "Alright, which way do we go?"

Not really waiting for detailed instructions, he jams the accelerator to the max and gets the bulky vehicle moving.  From inside his helmet, the soldier is grinning as he quips, "The Crimson Fists don't care about traffic laws."

Taking navigation instructions from the besalisk, Mack drives them to Darga's abode.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Aug 22, 2011)

Raden's preprogramed course takes Mack and the others through several sections of the ruined city, telling him to take several shortcuts through ruined buildings.  After about half an hour, you see a small whole palace carefully hidden in the ruins of two Neimoidian palaces that suffered orbital strikes in the war.

In front of the palace are two large blast doors five meters high, a small intercom nearby.


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 23, 2011)

"Sra, you knaw where we are? You can get us awt awn foot if we need taw?" he asks their scout sotto voce.

<Response Mir?>

"TB, be saw kind as taw send awer cawerdinates taw the Banshee, will you? I'm sure the gawd captain is just frecsing *sick* with wawrry by naw."

"Or at least woken from her nap," amiably agrees the hover droid before using its internal comm to contact their ship at port.

<Response/comment from captain O'Keefe, if any?>

"Alright spirks, let's nawt get *too* cawmfawrtable quite yet," advises Sloor as he finally steps out onto the dusty stone pavings, "'cawse here cawmes the main meal!" He strides across, presses the call button and leans down into the grill: "Sloor and his Crimsan Fists awt here. Requesting an awdience with the nawble awne." (He figures it's best to be careful with 'noble' Darga's name until they get inside).


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 23, 2011)

((Not sure what I might need... Lets try Survival to gauge my whereabouts... Survival 1d20+8=23 ))

Mir looks about from the back of the transport to the area the group has found themselves in and plays the route they took to get where they are in relation to the spaceport and then answers Sloor, "Yeah I think I know where we are... Could hoof it out of here, but having a ride would be much better."

"Yay... time to deal with the great Slugness himself." the woman says with some sarcams, "Lets hope this Raden's word is still good with Darga. Hutts can be a fickle lot."

[sblock=Mir's Mini-Stats]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 17 *Frotitude:* 15 *Will:* 16
*Hit Points:* 29 of 36 *Threshold:* 15
*In Hand:* n/a 
*Force Points:* 5 *Destiny Points:* 3 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 23, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack climbs out the transport after shutting it down.  Looking around, he asks quietly, "Mir, can you or our new saber boy see or sense anything with that voodoo magic of yours?"

The soldier stands ready, looking tough and no nonsense in his helmet and armor, blaster rifle at the ready and his hand tempted to reach for a grenade.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## toasterferret (Aug 24, 2011)

Looking to Mir and rolling his eyes at the mention of "voodoo magic" and "saber boys", Darius slows his breathing and reaches out to the force, searching for any imminent dangers...









*OOC:*


 Taking 10 for a result of 22


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 24, 2011)

Mir will look at Mack with a slight glare... "Nice..." as he just likely let slip her abilities that she has to Darius. While a former Jedi she is still trying to gauge his trust before revealing that she is a force user... At Darius' look she shrugs back at him... as she sees him focus ahead... She does something very similar...

(( take 10 on Use the Force check... Sense Surroundings... 23 ))


[sblock=Mir's Mini-Stats]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 17 *Frotitude:* 15 *Will:* 16
*Hit Points:* 29 of 36 *Threshold:* 15
*In Hand:* n/a 
*Force Points:* 5 *Destiny Points:* 3 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 24, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack looks blankly at Mir, the expression hidden by the helmet.  However the expression on the helmet is already blank.  After a moment he shrugs, entirely missing the point.

He still has some carnal thoughts though, _Well if she is miffed, she is welcome to spank me while we get naked in the sleeping cabin back on the ship.  Heh, heh._









*OOC:*


Sorry, I wasn't thinking.   I assumed the cat was out of the bag based the powers used during the last two encounters.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Aug 26, 2011)

Using the Force, you are able to sense that there are several lifeforms inside the complex.  Some are happy and content, others tired, some annoyed, and a few are downright angry.

"Enter 'Crimson Fists'," a gruff voice states from the other part of the intercom as the door begins to open.  "Be warned," the Neimoidian states to you all.  "Darga tends to get a little miffed when Raden constantly tries to get his friends into the organization."  He realizes something quickly.  "But not that miffed..."


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 26, 2011)

"Well that's alright then," quips Sloor as he begins walking in, craning his neck around like a heavily-armed tourist, "we weren't that impressed with them either." The rest he quietly directs back to his mates, "Sawmebady watch awer backs, alright? And fawr frek's sake, dan't fawrget the pawlite bits: Hutts *lawve* that frek!"

<Volunteers for the back-watching? TB is on its usual high alert, of course.>


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 27, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack gives the besalisk a thumbs up.  He normally brings up the rear so it is natural for him.

"Got it, boss.  No ticking of the Hutt Lord, check."

"What about his peons?  Can we demonstrate the Crimson Fist's credentials on them?  Just say the word and we will _discuss _the matter proper-like. Raden's punks were like paper."

Mack is really not asking permission for anything, just trying to go with the flow on the whole mercenary criminal gang bit.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 27, 2011)

"I dan't think he *has* peons, Mack," distractedly answers the green one. "Why'd you want taw fight thawse little green insect things anyway?" 

Is that a put-upon sight coming out of TB's grill? "Those are Noehons. Peons are unskilled workers, usually in debt bondage or indentured servitude." 

Sloor seems unruffled by the correction. "Ah, well he might have sawme awf *thawse* alright... Dan't think they'd last much langer than Raden's men thawght."

<Response Mack?>


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 27, 2011)

"Oh boys when you are ready, may we proceed?" Mir asks of Sloor and Mack.

[sblock=Mir's Mini-Stats]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 17 *Frotitude:* 15 *Will:* 16
*Hit Points:* 29 of 36 *Threshold:* 15
*In Hand:* n/a 
*Force Points:* 5 *Destiny Points:* 3 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 28, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack nods in agreement, "Yeah, they would not enjoy the discussion I am sure.  I got fragmentation arguments to make my points with too."

"But if we are to be on our best behavior for his lordship, we should go as Mir suggests. He might get testy if we keep him waiting too long."

The soldier will bring up the rear as the other head inside.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


I figured we were walking-in as this discussion took place. By all means, let's enter!


----------



## possum (Aug 28, 2011)

Darga’s throne room is both opulent and repulsive. A thick layer of oddly scented smoke drifts through the air, rising out of braziers in the corners of the room. Once-beautiful tapestries line the walls, though most of them have been torn, burned, or stained to the point that they are almost unrecognizable. A raised dais in the center of the room supports the massive bulk of Darga the Hutt, and behind his dais a large, open balcony seems to extend into darkness.

As you were walking in, the sound of music hit your ears, most of the notes pleasing to your ears.  As you walk into the throne room, however, the music stops and all of the merriment happening comes to an abrupt halt.

[sblock=Huttese]"If who sent you were here personally, I would ask him why he has brought outsiders to my palace."[/sblock]

An old-looking LOM model protocol droid walks to the front of Darga's dais.  "Great Darga says that if Warrick Raden were here, he would ask the meaning of this visit."

[sblock=Huttese]"He is not.  Long has he tried to get his lackeys in my service.  The scum aren't even worth knowing I exist."[/sblock]

The droid translates.  "Raden has long tried to get his own friends into Darga's organization, but they have all been unworthy."


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 29, 2011)

(( Mir is the only one in the group that knows Huttese... to reveal that or not... Hmmm...  I know she has told the group she knows the language. ))

Mir steps up next to Sloor and looks at him as the leader of the gang and asks quietly, but not so quietly that the Hutt misses the praises of himself, "Would you like me to speak to the Great and Distinguished Darga on your behalf?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 29, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack chuckles wickedly in agreement of the droid's comments about Raden's minions and remarks, "Unworthy is an understatement.  Blaster fodder would be more like it."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 30, 2011)

"Knawck yourself awt, Sra," answers Sloor with an approving smile -- though, frankly, he's got a sinking feeling he knows where this is going already... Ah well. 

The big alien turns to the wyrm on its cushion, squares his shoulders and dives in: "Geetings Nawble Darga, and our marbling thanks fawr giving us an awdience awn saw shawrt nawtice. Much appreciated." Should probably have frekking prepared this thing beforehand, shouldn't he? is what he's thinking as he pauses to let Mir translate *that* bit; gives him a chance to get his thoughts in order.

<When she's translated:
"We've just cawme frawn awffwawrld, but we've already heard a lawt abawt your pawer and your reach; you're the being taw see if you want taw get ahead in this wawrld, apparently." He grins that dangerous grin of his and spreads all four of his arms, finding his groove once more: "Saw here we are! For the right pay, nawble Darga, we can awffer you tawp-nawtch, highly-trained _prawblem-sawlving _specialists," an upper-hand gesture that spotlight each of the five beings standing before him, "awnes with actual frekking cambat experience. If Raden man's anything taw judge by, we're saw frekking far abawve the lawcal level it's frecsing insulting!" A bit too honest on that last bit, but -frek- it's frekking dead on! Still. "Rawnd that awt a little, will you Sra?"










*OOC:*


By the way, Possum, we did get through to the Banshee with those palace coordinates, right? See this post.

QUESTION = Who else is here in the throne room with us? How well equipped/dangerous do they look?


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 30, 2011)

Mir will translate to Huttese... adding in all sorts of compliments to the Hutt as she does.


----------



## possum (Aug 31, 2011)

OOC: You were able to get a message back to Okeefe with the coordinates of the palace.  As for the denizens of the palace, they're armed with pistols, rifles and vibroblades, but they all seem indifferent to you.

IC: Darga gives a hearty chuckle at Sloor's opening before Mir is able to finish translating it.  "My hospitality is always well known..."  The others in the room get a chuckle out of it.  Some in-joke you're not aware of.

[sblock=Huttese]"Oh ho ho...  Raden's lackeys are below the local talent, I assure you.  However, I am always looking for accomplished help these days, what with the political situation and all.  I invite you to spend a while at my court.  A feast is being prepared and you all are invited to join it.  Quarters here will be provided for you."[/sblock]

The translator droid translates faithfully.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 1, 2011)

Sloor nods low and even throws in an arm sweep for good measure. "We'll be ready fawr your call, Aw Nawble emplawyer," he says with a satisfied grin before backing away and shifting towards the surrounding croud. "Best behaviawr naw, spirks, but awther than that, let's enjaw the Hutt's hawspitality, shall we?"










*OOC:*


Sloor will mingle. Taking 10 on GATHER INFORMATION nets him Major news stories and local rumors (AKA a 19). Mostly, he's trying to find out what Darga's been up to lately, including any mention of the Empire or the Sarlacc project (though he won't mention those directly, of course)... Anything interesting?


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 1, 2011)

Mir will give a slight bow and translate for Sloor in Huttese... Laters as the group mingles Mir attempts to support Sloor in finding out some info.

((Gather Info 1d20+3=21 That is a successful aid.))


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yay! Now that we've burst 20, we can guess at the veracity of one of those rumors we'll hear about. You up for choosing which one when the time comes, Songdragon?






Sloor holds back a little, using the opportunity to talk low to Mack and/or Darius: "Maybe a bit awf friendly grawd recan, if you spirks gawt time? See what we have taw wawrk with." He sobberly considers one, then the other, "Nawthing that'll get us shawt taw frek, alright?"


«Just a suggestion, if either/both of you feel like it, together or each on your own. You can take TB along as well, also if you guys want. He's got fair Stealth, nightvision, that extensible arm, etc. 
«Sloor wants this conversation to stay fairly private, so I'll roll a Stealth roll for you if you want one, Possum (?).


----------



## possum (Sep 1, 2011)

"I did hear that Darga was expecting some guests sometime this week, but I didn't expect your lot," a semi-intoxicated Quarren states as Sloor asks a few seemingly innoculous questions.  "I thought that I heard something about a representative from the Empire," he adds.  Another questions if the group is intended to try out for Darga's gladiator team for the Rattatak melee this year.


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 1, 2011)

Darius gives Mack a sideways glance with a raised eyebrow, then looks back to Sloor, giving a small nod.










*OOC:*


 Sorry fot the slow posting, the last two weeks has been a whirlwind


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack turns to Darius and shrugs, "Sure, we can try to look around.  Innocently exploring and the like.  Darius can help make sure we avoid being surprised by those out of sight."

"Let's go, TB.  Someone needs to make sure we stay out of trouble."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 1, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> "Let's go, TB.  Someone needs to make sure we stay out of trouble."



"Always the droid's fault?" mildly inquires that worthy as it slides over, ready for further instructions. 

* * *​
Sloor leaves them about there, quickly catching up to Mir who's already deep in conversation with a few gammoreans guards -- something about jungle planets? 



possum said:


> "I did hear that Darga was expecting some guests sometime this week, but I didn't expect your lot," a semi-intoxicated Quarren states as Sloor asks a few seemingly innoculous questions.  "I thought that I heard something about a representative from the Empire," he adds.



"Awh." Sloor scratches at the side of his head, takes a swig of his own drink, "Bad news fawr us then: we're nawt too friendly with the Empire... They cawme in and you've gawt taw kiss the frecsing flawr they walk awn awr sawmething." 









*OOC:*


You want to handle the other one, Songdragon? Or we can double-team.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 2, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

With his armored gloved hand, Mack gives the droid a heavy slap on the topside of his chassis, just the same as a good natured slap on the back of a friend. "Damn straight bucko, the one that takes responsibility gets the drek when it rolls down hill, eh?"

The droid's photo-receptors bore at the soldier, almost like they are glowing hotly.

"Sir, you are nearly as bad as..." the droid trails off, leaving the sentence incomplete.  

Mack pays it no mind as he and Darius begin casually walking around, sightseeing.  Occasionally gesturing for TB to go peek into places, while he and Darius keep watch.

_OOC: Taking 10's on UtF, Perception, Stealth, etc...  Of course if TF, can post for himself, ignore the UtF check._ 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 2, 2011)

She will looks to Sloor with a nod as the pair wonders over the gladiator team. She smiles at the team, "You are Darga's best I hear?" And continues into the conversation.

((Gather Information 17 (invisible castle is acting up again) ))


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 2, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> The droid's photo-receptors bore at the soldier, almost like they are glowing hotly. "Sir, you are nearly as bad as..." the droid trails off, leaving the sentence incomplete.



"Nonetheless, I gratefully accept the leadership role in this expedition." 









*OOC:*


TB is curious about that wide black space behind the throne (I'm going to guess an arena?). What does he see with his Nightvison?


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 3, 2011)

As Darius meanders around, he reaches out to the force.  Once in a search for any force users in the area, and once to seek any imminent danger.

He shoots a glance to Mack and TB, cocking an eyebrow as if to say "See anything interesting?"  









*OOC:*


taking ten on both of those UTF checks for a total of 22. If possible, also taking ten to Aid Another on Mack's perception check


----------



## possum (Sep 4, 2011)

Those of you who are using the Force to search for any nearby Force users get a small echo within the the area, then it is gone, perhaps having never existed.  As for danger, the future is volatile in it's uncertainess.

TB is able to make out that the darkened room behind Darga's dais is indeed the arena for the gladiator matches.

In time, the feast is brought out: a variety of galactic cuisine, some of which look delicious, some the exact opposite.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


I take it then that neither Sloor's nor Mir's attempt at prodding the talkers into giving more info was immediately successful?


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 5, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

After not finding too much poking around, Mack returns with the others to meet back with Sloor and Mir. When he gets a chance to speak without anyone else overhearing, he asks, "How do you suppose we are to gain Darga's trust?  Should we prove ourselves with this gladiator business?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Sep 6, 2011)

"Lord Darga is always looking for a way to make a profit," the being talking to Sloor says as the dishes for the feast are just beginning to come in.  "Besides, everyone knows that Darga would always negotiate something that will be favorable to Darga..."

***

The Rodian that Mir speaks to sports as much of a cocky grin that a Rodian can offer.  "Of course we're the best.  Me, the Karg brothers and Rex" he says, pointing to three Gamoreans and battle droid nearby, "Are the survivors of numerous battles in Darga's arena."


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 6, 2011)

Mir nods to the Rodian and looks  his crew over with a nod and appears quite impressed before she asks more about them, "What do each of you do? I mean are you into pistols or some hand to hand combat, maybe even a special weapon or two?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 7, 2011)

possum said:


> "Lord Darga is always looking for a way to make a profit," the being talking to Sloor says as the dishes for the feast are just beginning to come in.  "Besides, everyone knows that Darga would always negotiate something that will be favorable to Darga..."



Sloor blinks, then "Aaah,"s in a knowing way, like he's just catching on: "Big creds involved uh? Minimal wawrk an awer side."

<Response Being? Sloor is hoping for some clue as to what's being exchanged for what...>

<Some times later:


perrinmiller said:


> After not finding too much poking around, Mack returns with the others to meet back with Sloor and Mir. When he gets a chance to speak without anyone else overhearing, he asks, "How do you suppose we are to gain Darga's trust?  Should we prove ourselves with this gladiator business?"



"You spirks cawvered the entire frecsing palace already?" questions Sloor, rather surprised. He slides a drink into Mack's hand, something dark purplish-red with a spicy smell, and takes a swig of his own before putting it down (rather near empty at this point, actually). It's an invitation to share if he's ever made one...


----------



## possum (Sep 7, 2011)

The being talking with Sloor just shrugs.  "Boss hasn't told us what the meeting's for," he says.  "He deals in slaves a lot.  Maybe that.  Or it could just be a standard 'hello, here's your payment...'"

***

The Rodian gives a slight smile to Mir.  "Oh no..." he says, pointing his head to the others in your group.  "I know better than not to share strategies with potential opponents.  I saw the blond one look at us and then talk to you..."


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 7, 2011)

Mir moves in closer and whispers, "C'mon, I can keep a secret or two... " Right in close she looks up at the Rodian and calls upon the Force, *You want to let me in on the details of you and your crew."*  As she curles her lips up in a pout, "Pretty please..."

(Mind Trick 1d20+13=25 )


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 7, 2011)

possum said:


> The being talking with Sloor just shrugs.  "Boss hasn't told us what the meeting's for," he says.  "He deals in slaves a lot.  Maybe that.  Or it could just be a standard 'hello, here's your payment...'"




"Yeah well, I'll be sure taw avawid wherever it is when they're here - frecsing Empire... Awr should I get awt awf the palace entirely while it gaws dawn, you think?" A concerned look.

<Response Being? looking for info on when and where the meet is going to take place >


----------



## possum (Sep 8, 2011)

"I want to tell you about our team," Zayda says in a droning voice.  "Me, I'm the fast gun on the crew," he says with some pride.  He points to the three pig-faced Gamorreans nearby.  "The Karg brothers right there, they're the muscle.  I once say Darg Karg slice right through a Wookiee once with that axe of his.  One swing, lots of blood."  He sweeps his arm over to the droid.  "Rex there, he's the explosives expert.  Hard as all hells to tone them down to semi-lethal levels like we're supposed to have here, but Darga gets it done.  Except for that one time..."

***

The being speaking to Sloor looks on a bit in confusion.  "Get out of here completely?  Why?  Darga isn't planning on any unpleasantness, as far as I know.  And I should, since I usually am part of the unpleasantness...  You think he?"  the Neimoidian asks, voice filled with a bit of fear and confusion.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 8, 2011)

"Is that so..." Mir says and adds some flattery, "You all sound like a great team. If Darga was not providing the drinks, I would buy you all a round." She will talk to them as the feast goes on. "What can you tell me about the games themselves? Are the battles often to the death? Is it for Darga's favor, or are there any other prizes or credits in it for you all?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 8, 2011)

Sloor laughs, light heartedly shakes the other out of it by his slim shoulder. "Naw, spirk. I meant *I* dan't like taw be arawnd when the Imperials are near. We dan't get alang too well, you see. Saw if they're gawing taw be all awver the palace, twenty-thirty awf them..." He spreads a pair of arms: QED, spirk.

<Response Nemoidian?>


----------



## possum (Sep 9, 2011)

"They're not to the death," Zayda replies to Mir.  "Not here, anyway.  Too much of a waste.  The weapons are modified to be non-lethal.  Blasters do about 30% of their power, grenades use less explosives.  And the blades are blunted.  As I said, though, with someone as strong as the Karg brothers, a good and 'lucky' hit can still kill."

***

"There are 30 of them coming here?" the bounty hunter states.  "I thought it would just be a very small delegation."


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 10, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*









*OOC:*


I am not sure if Mack is actually present during the current conversations or not, but I am posting so you guys know I am reading.





Mack cautiously sips the drink, having removed his helmet.  He listens to the conversations his companions are having with the other beings.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 10, 2011)

possum said:


> "There are 30 of them coming here?" the bounty hunter states.  "I thought it would just be a very small delegation."



"Gawd!" exclaims Sloor at the news, forcefully clinking his mug with the other's drink. "They'll prawbably stay in sawme secure part awf the palace too; saw we wan't even knaw they're there at all, right?" He seems *entirely* pleased with the prospect.

<Response Nemoidian?>



perrinmiller said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I am not sure if Mack is actually present during the current conversations or not, but I am posting so you guys know I am reading.











*OOC:*


I'd say get involve where you want to, no harm done,  and there's this question that hasn't been answered yet.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 11, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack shrugs in answer to Sloor's question about the recon, listening to the besalisk pump the Numedian for information and witty conversation.









*OOC:*


I was waiting until we were alone/out of earshot to return to that question and the unanswered ones by Mack that you quoted before that. No worries, I am patient. 





[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Sep 11, 2011)

"Nah," the Neimoidian says.  "They're in their little 'embassy'," he says.  "Afraid we might rise up again, I think."

The feast is then fully served, and Darga invites all of you to your tables.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 11, 2011)

Mir will smile and thank the gladiator team and heads back to her companions and partakes of the feats. She forgoes anything stronger than water.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 12, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack sits down with the others, drinking sparingly from the beverage he received from Sloor.  Since they have some relative privacy, to converse at least, he asks, "You guys must have learned some interesting things.  We were not able to see much.  But, Darga's arena is there behind the throne."

"What's our plan to earn some trust with the Hutt?"









*OOC:*


Mack and Darius would have done more exploring than that little tidbit above, but we need the GM so supply more results.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 12, 2011)

possum said:


> The feast is then fully served, and Darga invites all of you to your tables.




"I'm Sloor, by the way," informs the besalisk with a firm wrist shake before they part.

<Name Neimoidian?>

He then heads for their table.



perrinmiller said:


> "What's our plan to earn some trust with the Hutt?"[/COLOR]



Sloor drops into his seat and pours himself a large refill, "Dan't knaw, but awer timing cawld be better: fram what I hear he's gawing taw be marbling busy this week. Sawme rep frawm the Empire's drawpping by awr sawmething..." It's frekking hard to keep the satisfied grin off his face, so he covers it up with a lengthy swallow followed by a grab for what's on offer on the table. Four arms are sometimes very useful.









*OOC:*


I'm imagining each table with their own dishes from which the guests fill their plates... and Sloor is presently grabbing all the best bits.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 12, 2011)

Mir looks at Sloor... "Great... work fast I suppose?" The woman will slap one of Sloor's hand gently, "Save some for us big guy..." The woman continues to enjoy her food as she quietly lets the group in on what she learned of rodian and his friends.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 13, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack gets some food, not bothering to make a pig of himself.

He comments, "Those guys are showing up, huh?  Any idea what Darga thinks about that?  Maybe we can get the answer from a flunky."

"If he is happy about the visit, he would not take to kindly if we greeted the bastards with blaster fire."

"But, if he would rather the agent disappear, we could arrange that, no?  That would earn favor."

"Otherwise, maybe we should challenge some of his punks for the gladiator arena and get him to bet money on us.  That might help win points."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 13, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> The woman will slap one of Sloor's hand gently, "Save some for us big guy..."



The besalisks grins down on her: "Earn it." And then he goes for the *last* tail of the dipped hawk-bat! _<which everyone *knows* is the best part >_



perrinmiller said:


> Mack gets some food, not bothering to make a pig of himself. [...] "But, if he would rather the agent disappear, we could arrange that, no?  That would earn favor."



"Weeeell... The spirk I was talking taw didn't seem taw think saw. He was thinking business deal actually -- a re-negawtiatian maybe. Nawble Darga deals a lawt in- human ressawrces apparently." A lifted brow ridge, "You spirks find the slave pens while you were wandering abawt?"

<Response Darius and/or Mack?>



perrinmiller said:


> "Otherwise, maybe we should challenge some of his punks for the gladiator arena and get him to bet money on us.  That might help win points."



"Shawcase sawme awf awer talent uh?" He chews a bit on that (and on other, rather tasty, things as well). "Yeah, that might just wawrk!" He turns to Mir, "When's the next qualifier, Sra? And what the frek's a _'rattatak'_?" he adds as an afterthought.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 14, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack looks to Darius to answer about the slave pins.

He remarks about the other issues, "We could offer to help in negotiating.  I think Mir would definitely be able to assist in Lord Darga's favor.  Or we can use blasters to take a firm stance on the issue."

"However, being Crimson Fists, knocking heads together in the arena might be more our forte in building up our reputation."









*OOC:*


I think Possum needs to provide the information on the slave pins.  We did recon, but never really got results from it.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 14, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> He remarks about the other issues, "We could offer to help in negotiating.  I think Mir would definitely be able to assist in Lord Darga's favor."



Sloor sends a heavy warning look his way: they *don't* want to give Darga any frekking ideas about delivering jedi's to the empire, do they? He looks to the Hutt in question...










*OOC:*


What is Darga doing during all this? Is he talking to anyone in particular (second in command, current favorite, etc)?


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


yeah, waiting for info on the slave pens. 







Darius responds quietly, "I'm not terribly keen on the idea of the arena, what with having to keep certain things secret and all.  If you guys think we can manage without my particular.... expertise, then I suppose we could.  I'd rather find another way though..."


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 16, 2011)

"You've gawt a stun batan, dan't you?" mildly inquires Sloor with a tapping gesture towards the jedi's belt (another hand simultaneously wipes his lips with the provided towel/napkin/whatever it is). "But yeah, this is assuming Nawble Darga dawsn't call us intaw service tawday, awr tommawraw. Then- Well *then* we'll just have taw shaw him what the Crimsan Fists are capable awf!"

He looks back, a bit curious as to why his metal partner is so quiet all of a sudden, but TB seems to be alright, just on watch, sensor turret swivelling this way and that... Probably wise of it too; time enough to talk tonight in their quarters if need be...










*OOC:*


Waiting for the Possum questions to be answered and Mir to speak up on various matters -- will Sloor end up with the last hawk-bat tail on the planet?! The suspense is killing me.


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 16, 2011)

Darius looks to the stun baton on his belt before replying in hushed tones:

"That I do, though such an inelegant weapon will hamper my capabilities rather significantly.


----------



## possum (Sep 16, 2011)

OOC: Any one attempting to enter any "sensitive" area of the palace was politely turned away by security.  So you were unable to reach any slave pen, if it even exists.  Darga is talking to several beings.  One being his majordomo, who's actually Neimoidian, instead of Twi'lek.  The others are random courtiers and a few of the bounty hunters.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 16, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack replies to Darius, "You want a grenade?  Not very elegant either, but damned effective."

The soldier looks askance at the besalisk's appetite for seemingly inedible things and gives something else that Sloor tried a whirl. Mack's face contorts in disgust as he struggles to chew and then swallow the rubbery thing.

"Auugh.  What was that thing I just ate?"









*OOC:*


Even with Darius looking through walls we did not find anything of interest then?





[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 16, 2011)

Darius smirks,  "A grenade couldn't hurt.  Unfortunately for me I spent most of my time training to be a duelist, not a consular or sentinel.   His gaze wanders off to the distance as he remembers the time before Order 66, and wonders if any that he knew might still be alive.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 17, 2011)

"Earn it you say..." Mir smiles,"How about I look you in the eye and ask you for it?" The woman grins.

"No idea on the next match, but I am sure it is whenever Darga wants such entertainment, he gets it." the scout adds.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 17, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> "Earn it you say..." Mir smiles,"How about I look you in the eye and ask you for it?" The woman grins.



Sloor's eyes go wide (and that's saying a lot), though it's in a pleasantly surprised way. "Fu-rek. Looks like I brought a fork to a mind fight." He looks at his chosen weapon as if somehow *it* had betrayed him before using it to drop the hawk tail in Mir's plate/bowl/whatever it is. "Accept my unconditional surrender, Sra." His lower right hand mimes a grandiose _courtoisie_, grin above all scoundrel.

<Resposne Mir?>



			
				Possum said:
			
		

> «Binder: I'm guessing Darius ended up saying this bit?
> 
> "Anyone attempting to enter any 'sensitive' area of the palace was politely turned away by security," answers that worthy. "We were unable to reach any slave pen, if it even exists."



"Dan't suppawsse you crawssed any 'embassy' either, right? That's the place we want taw avawid when the reps are here this week," he 'explains', not waiting for an answer. "Think it's separate frawm the main quarters - fawtified prawbably, paranawid sawns awf N'zoth - saw keeping away shawldn't be *taw* much awf a prawblem, right?" He offers a grin deeply steeped in dark humour.

<Response any?>



Songdragon said:


> "No idea on the next match, but I am sure it is whenever Darga wants such entertainment, he gets it." the scout adds.



"Fair enawgh, Sra, but let's check anyway." He leans way back on his chair and twists around so he's more or less facing a lean and mean looking trandoshan on the next table over: "Hey friend! When's the next qualifier fawr the rattatak melee, daw you knaw? If you're entry level, I mean."

<Response Trandoshan?>

EDIT= The next question is likely going to be: "Who daw we talk taw abawt that?"









*OOC:*


Short on time now, folks. Missing bits tomorrow.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 17, 2011)

Mack shakes his head, "No, we didn't see something like an embassy.  We really could not explore too, much.  Sorry."

"If those hawk bat tails are so good, can I have half, Mir?  I don't know what I just ate, but that's gotta be better."









*OOC:*


Assuming we didn't.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 17, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack remarks about the other issues, "We could offer to help in negotiating.  I think Mir would definitely be able to assist in Lord Darga's favor.  Or we can use blasters to take a firm stance on the issue."



"That's assuming we're invited taw the meet, awf cawrse." And that doesn't sound too frecsing likely right now, frankly. Sloor looks around the dilapidated throne room some more... "Awr daw the Hutts usually daw things like that in frant awf family and friends?" He wouldn't, but then he isn't 'royalty', is he?









*OOC:*


The question is directed mostly at Mir, since she knows Huttesse and may know their customs as well, but he'll search his own memories for stories about the usual MO of Hutt crime lords as well. Untrained(?) knowledge check: 1d20=8. Nope. Up to you, Songdragon.








perrinmiller said:


> Mack's face contorts in disgust as he struggles to chew and then swallow the rubbery thing.
> 
> "Auugh.  What was that thing I just ate?"



"Naw idea," replies Sloor with a grin, reaching over and plucking another of the small soft-legged, blue-eyed things from their bowl. "Think you're suppawsed taw swallow it whole thawgh. The awtside melts nicely in your mawth, cawts your thrawt awn the way down." He demonstrates, looking straight at Mack as he does so.



perrinmiller said:


> "If those hawk bat tails are so good, can I have half, Mir?  I don't know what I just ate, but that's gotta be better."



"Awhaw, a flanking manoeuvre," comments the big alien from the sidelines. "Using her biggest weakness against her too!"


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 17, 2011)

"Awwwwe. You're such a sweetie." Mir smiles, "You do know that I would not do that to you, right?" She pauses, "Well, unless it was necessary. One does abuse their talents without consequences." And with that, the woman digs in.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is Mir snubbing Mack intentionally?


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 18, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> "Awwwwe. You're such a sweetie." Mir smiles, "You do know that I would not do that to you, right?" She pauses, "Well, unless it was necessary. One does abuse their talents without consequences."



"We'll re-negawtiate awver dessert then," chuckles Sloor. Meanwhile, he's mulling 'sweetie' over in his head: was that supposed to be a compliment or a slur? Bit of both? He suddenly grins to himself: Should probably have countered with 'lamby-kins' or something. He too starts digging into his first plate.










*OOC:*


There's also the public/non-public Hutt meeting question asked by Sloor three posts above. Mir is a popular girl today.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 18, 2011)

((Nope, no intention meant. Just missed the comment is all PM))

She looks to Mack, "I just won this pretty morsel fair and square, battle for your own." she says with a flashy grin. She points to some bowl of small moving grub-like creatures, "Those are tasty."

"I am not sure Sloor, I do not think we can pin down what a particular Hutt will do compared to another." She considers it 

((Knowledge (Galactic  Lore) Darga 1d20+8=12 Knowledge (Galactic  Lore) Hutt in general 1d20+8=14 Nothing here... ))


----------



## possum (Sep 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


OOC: None of you saw any signs of the Empire nearby on either the drive to the palace or your explorations of it.  As for Mir, the only thing that she can remember about Hutts is that someone once told her not to trust any numbers that they give you.







The mean looking Trandoshan gives Sloor a toothy smile, one of his arms beginning to shake moderately.  "Two years ago..." he says with a sad look to his face, nodding towards the arm.  "Probably after dinner," he says.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 18, 2011)

possum said:


> The mean looking Trandoshan gives Sloor a toothy smile, one of his arms beginning to shake moderately.  "Two years ago..." he says with a sad look to his face, nodding towards the arm.  "Probably after dinner," he says.



Sloor loses some of his smile. "Thanks, friend." Then he finds it again, sharper, toothier. "Where can a spirk place a bet then?"

<Response Trandoshan?>


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 19, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack looks disappointed, but then Mir is always just ignoring his advances regardless, so he is not surprised that she won't share.

Examining the bowl of the alleged delicacies, he tries one cautiously.









*OOC:*


Not sure what we are going to do next, but I am ready to get to it. 





[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Sep 19, 2011)

"Demos," the Trandoshan replies as he points to the Neimoidian by Darga's side, "takes the bests before the fight begins."

***

The feast is mostly done when Darga calls out a stern halting to the music.  The dancing girls stop their movements and a door to the side is flung open by a Gamorean guard.  Two more of his fellows follow, carrying a bruised Devaronian by the arms.  With a rough shove, they deposit him on the ground.  You can now see that it's Warrick Raden.

The Hutt speaks in a booming voice so that his voice can be heard throughout the court, proclaiming that he is tired with Raden frequently bringing in unwanted guests to him, no matter how competent they may be.

Raden is on his feet at once, pleading with Darga before one of the guards brings the butt of his vibroaxe to the back of his knee.  A sickening crack fills the chamber before he is able to scream in pain.  He falls to the marbled floor of the main chamber, hands helplessly clutching at his shattered knee.

"Mighty Darga has come to the decision that Raden's service to him has ended," the protocol droid says after another thunderous announcement by the Hutt.  Mir is the first to hear the next part.  "And one of you shall do the honors..."

Darga's bulbous eyes glare over the four of you.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 19, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack looks disappointed, but then Mir is always just ignoring his advances regardless, so he is not surprised that she won't share.



Sloor pats the human's shoulder comfortingly (if a bit too hard),"Taw bad, Mack man. Thawght you had her fawr sure taw!" Curious, he too takes a pinch of the recommended grubs and chews thoughtfully... "Hm!_ Peppery! _That green and blue thing awver there ain't bad either; think it's a salad -- kelp maybe?"



possum said:


> "Demos," the Trandoshan replies as he points to the Neimoidian by Darga's side, "takes the bests before the fight begins."



The big alien raises a hand in thanks before dropping back-in on the conversation with his friends. "I dan't knaw abawt you spirks, but I gawt the feeling we're gawing taw be -ah- 'encawraged' taw participate." He looks to those around him, "You ever get the feeling you're caught in a great big current-awf-events awr sawmething?"

<Response any?>



possum said:


> "Mighty Darga has come to the decision that Raden's service to him has ended," the protocol droid says after another thunderous announcement by the Hutt.  Mir is the first to hear the next part.  "And one of you shall do the honors..."
> 
> Darga's bulbous eyes glare over the four of you.



Fre-ek! Seems the 'current' has taken a frekking 90-degree turn towards the marbling unexpected! 

Sloor lowers his chin so nobody outside the four (five counting TB) can see his lips move. "I've gawt a plan, but *sawmebawdy* frekking tell me they want taw volunteer taw awff the bastard instead!" That would make things oh so much easier.

<Response everyone?>









*OOC:*


Sloor is whispering, of course .


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 20, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack shrugs and accepts his friends reassurance with some grace, "Well, if it weren't for that way she has of getting people to do what she wants, I would try harder.  I still remember her threat to make me run around naked."

He tries the salad and gives it a pass after only a nibble.  He comments, "I already know that the galaxy revolves around us, so of course we are going to be in the center, buddy. Good thing we can handle it, eh?"

The soldier's confidence is such that he feels like he has gonads the size of Death Stars.

After surveying the situation with Raden's called for execution, he comments out of the side of his mouth, "We are supposed to be the Crimson Fists, right? Baddest frakkin' mercs this side of Nar Shaddaa and the guy did have his goons attack us."

"I suppose the humane thing to do would be off him quickly, merciful like.  I think he dead either way, at least if I put the blaster rifle to his temple it will be quick and painless."

"Sometimes we need to remember the big picture."

He looks to Darius and Mir for their opinions on the matter.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 20, 2011)

Darius looks back to Mack, an indiscernible look crossing his face momentarily before answering:  "He's a goner either way, unless someone here has something up their sleeve... As sickening as the prospect may be, the pragmatic approach may be the wisest..."


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 20, 2011)

"Saw gaw daw it, wise ass," fires back the besalisk. His bothered look is as good as a double, perhaps even a triple dare.

<Response Darius?>










*OOC:*


Note that Sloor has already said that he does indeed have "something up his sleeve".


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 21, 2011)

Darius cocks an eyebrow in Sloor's direction.  "I'd rather know what you had in mind.  If anyone would have something up their sleeves, it would be you." he mumbles under his breath: You do have four after all..."


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 21, 2011)

As Darga had Raden brought forth and made his proclamation and then looked to the group, Mir held her face in a non-committal way as best she could, inside, she was horrified. As Sloor whispered she attempted to gather forth the courage to stand and accept and trusting in the Besalisk to forgo any killing. 

She looked up and Mack had beaten her, but almost as frightening was the man's causal demeanor about it. She hopped it was an act that he often played, after all Mack always played the tough guy.

Darius' comments, she just did not know. He was a Jedi, but to be so callous about another beings fate.

Mir's head swam in the turmoil that felt like it was an eternity, but only mere seconds had passes. What could she do. Darga expected Raden dead... She looked to Sloor, hoping he knew what he was doing and readied to help him as best she could...


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 21, 2011)

"Figured," comments Sloor to Darius as he stands up and looks around at the assembly (Frekking can't believe I'm frekking doing this!)... He scratches behind his neck, a bit embarrassed: "Look, aw Nawble Awne, we all agree Raden's a frekking mudcrutch with bits awf sculag scattered awn tawp -" A casually hard knock on that worthy's wounded knee, eliciting a painful howl. "- naw questian. But he *did* just intrawduce us taw a pawerful new client," a gesture towards the Hutt himself, "saw it dawestn't seem quite right fawr *us* taw just rub him awt fawr it either..." 

A spreading grin as he looks straight into the dark pools of his employer's bulging eyes, "But well, I hear you're a being who likes a gamble naw and then, saw haw abawt we make it a little mawre... interesting instead?" He spreads his arms, like a magician unveiling one of his best tricks: "Capture the Raden! Rattatak rules; we defend, your best team awn awffense. Cawntest cawntinues until Raden dies awr Zayda's team surrenders!"


----------



## possum (Sep 21, 2011)

Darga gives a low and thoughtful chuckle at Sloor's suggestion.  He responds in a booming voice.  "An entertaining suggestion..." the droid translates.  "If he survives and you give me an entertaining show, I might let him live..."

On the other side of the table, Zayda gives a smile at his opponents.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 21, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

On hearing Sloor's plan up his sleeves, Mack chuckles and says quietly for his companions alone, "Good idea, buddy. I did not see that one coming.  We can be tough guys and save the drekhead to boot."

"What are these rules of Rattattakatak or whatever?  Can we use frag grenades?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 21, 2011)

possum said:


> Darga gives a low and thoughtful chuckle at Sloor's suggestion.  He responds in a booming voice.  "An entertaining suggestion..." the droid translates.  "If he survives and you give me an entertaining show, I might let him live..."
> 
> On the other side of the table, Zayda gives a smile at his opponents.



"I aim taw please, Nawble Lawrd. And all I ask in return is a persawnal energy shield, taw be carried by my side's gawal-keeping drawid." He grins that toothy smile of his, "Can't have it end too soon, naw can we?"

<Response Darga?>









*OOC:*


I'm thinking something like the image below for our earstwhile "Raden-keeping droid". Or maybe one of the Gungan ones? [sblock=Personal energy shield]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Sep 22, 2011)

Darga thinks for a few seconds, seemingly coming up with the rules on the fly.  "Merciful Darga has decided on the rules for the match," the droid translates.  "Your weapons and equipment will be take to your new quarters here and you will be given the non-lethal weapons all of my gladiators use, as will my team, save for one weapon each...  A dagger will be given to Zayda and the others, to be used only for Raden."

He thinks slightly on Sloor's suggestion.  "I will permit it."  (Treat as a 3.5 tower shield.)


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 23, 2011)

*The returning hero*



possum said:


> Darga thinks slightly on Sloor's suggestion.  "I will permit it."



"Oh... frek," ironically comments TB from the back. Obviously, it was hoping to sit this one out.

Up front Sloor chuckles in triumph and then flexes his arms in a show of exhilaration! Might as well ride this screaming kybuck in style! "Demaws man!" he says, pointing to the Neimoidian major-domo. "My wise friend, five *hundred* creds awn the Crimsan Fists!" 

<How is the croud taking all this by the way?>

And then he turns to scoop Raden Warrick up off the ground. "You are awne *lucky* sawn awf a vacuum plant, Raden man," he whisper-grins down on that worthy as he carries him towards their table.

<Response Raden?>

The besalisk lays his devaronian prize full-length on the remains of their meal, sending dishes clattering this way and that. "TB, get taw wawrk please: I want him dancing rings arawnd that frecsing arena!" He looks to one and all, judging their mood... "Saw? What did you think?"










*OOC:*


Possum, is Surgery needed here? Or will a simple Threat Injury be enough?













*OOC:*


Sloor is back at the table! Time to plan our next moves.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 23, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Since the Hutt lord de facto answered his main question about using frag grenades, Mack shrugs and moves on to other things.  His eyes sparkle at the prospect of betting on themselves to win.

"Oh boy.  I have a lot of credits to throw in the pot.  What kind of odds we get?  I could put 1500 on us, so I am game."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Sep 23, 2011)

OOC: I'm going to say that Raden won't be able to move much in the battle, he's going to be all but stationary due to his knee.

The lights in the gladiatorial arena turn on with a flick of a switch on Darga's dais, revealing the rock-strewn landscape to you all for the first time.

[sblock=tactical map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

"3-1 odds on the Crimson Fists keeping Raden alive," Demos states after a few seconds of thinking.  Other than yourselves, not very many of Darga's guests take that bet, prefering to gamble on Zayda's crew.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 24, 2011)

possum said:


> "3-1 odds on the Crimson Fists keeping Raden alive," Demos states after a few seconds of thinking.  Other than yourselves, not very many of Darga's guests take that bet, prefering to gamble on Zayda's crew.











*OOC:*


Does this mean we cannot bet on ourselves or that we get really good odds, payout 3x if we win?

I tried to upload this yesterday but issues with the site prevented it.  I added grid coordinates to the map, but I had to turn it sideways to fit on the screen in my mapping program.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 27, 2011)

Mir sits down with the others and goes over what she learned from her encounter with Darga's team. She then says quietly, "First consider everywhere we go, bugged or the like. I would not put that past a Hutt. Second, what's the plan? How do you want to take this other team on? They are considered Darga's best."


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 27, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack looks at the weapons that they are supposed to use in the arena.

"Sloor, can you bet my money for me, you are the gambler?"

"Mir, I am not sure how we should handle it yet. Let me check out these weapons."

"But, I am guessing our best bet would be to stick together, make them come to us around a big rock and then we gang up on the most dangerous one first."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Sep 27, 2011)

OOC: Here's the grid that PM made, I just uploaded it to my Photobucket.  Are we ready to move on to the actual fight, or are we still discussing strategy?

[sblock=Tactical Map]





[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 27, 2011)

*[Backtracking a bit]*


			
				Binder Fred said:
			
		

> The besalisk lays his devaronian prize full-length on the remains of their meal, sending dishes clattering this way and that. "TB, get taw wawrk please: I want him dancing rings arawnd that frecsing arena!"




"Squishy guts again," sighs the droid as it drops down into position, tri-fingered manipulators already extracting the tools it will need. "You mere mortals should really consider a modular design philosophy," it says, addressing the remark mostly to his future patient.

"That surgical add-awn unit has dawne *wanders* fawr your egaw," grumbles its owner.

"Yes," replies TB with the equivalent of a slight introspective frown. "I think it's built-in." A shrug (manipulators only, of course, as it has no shoulders), before it sets to its gory work.

Sloor looks back to one and all, judging their mood... "Saw? What did you think" [etc]

*[Present]*


Songdragon said:


> Mir sits down with the others and goes over what she learned from her encounter with Darga's team. She then says quietly, "First consider everywhere we go, bugged or the like. I would not put that past a Hutt. Second, what's the plan? How do you want to take this other team on? They are considered Darga's best."



"Hm," grunts the besalisk, somehow a bit disapointed. "I gawt taw admit I was expecting a warmer welcawme than that: heraw awf the day and all that..."

"But Alright, dawn taw business." Lower, leaning down in a huddle with his mates, he looks to Mir in particular... "Sra, you think you could sneak up awn the awther team? Find awt *their* strategy?" He risks a side-ways look to where the opposite team is gathering.

<Response Mir?>



perrinmiller said:


> "I am guessing our best bet would be to stick together, make them come to us around a big rock and then we gang up on the most dangerous one first."



Sloor casts yet another look around, making sure nobody and nothing is within immediate earshot. "We *cawld* daw that. They have an explawsive expert awn staff thawgh, saw clumping's a big naw-naw. Saw... I'm thinking we need taw gang up and take dawn the drawid first, then the lang-ranged rodian. We can mawp up the Karg brawthers fawr desert. Meanwhile, we've gawt a mawbile target with TB awn defense." Frek! Should have frekking kept the surgery a surprise for the other team! Too late now, he guesses... "AND we can get awn tawp awf thawse rawcks frecsing quick with awer trusty TB ladder." A pensive look. "All we need is taw put it all tawgether sawmehaw..."









*OOC:*


I'd say still in the planning stages, yes.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 28, 2011)

She slaps the besalisk on the back and gives him a kiss on the cheek... "Nice work in keeping Rden alive. It was a bold plan... we just need to back it up now."

"I doubt that would work... they have likely gone into kill the other guys mode now, and me getting close would draw undo attention." Mir comments in a hushed tone.

She looks to Sloor and Mack, "I may be able to _convince_ one of them to not attack... but that is sketchy at best. I think the idea of any grand illusion is out, keep that for a rainy day."


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 29, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> She slaps the besalisk on the back and gives him a kiss on the cheek... "Nice work in keeping Rden alive. It was a bold plan... we just need to back it up now."



"Ahhh, much better," shamelessly grins Sloor. "You missed the target by *this* much thawgh, awh sharpshooting awne." 



Songdragon said:


> "I doubt that would work... they have likely gone into kill the other guys mode now, and me getting close would draw undo attention." Mir comments in a hushed tone.



"Well... Ain't that what stealth is all abawt, Sra?" He lays a big hand on her shoulder, trying to make it sound enticing: "Sneaking up awn thawse frecsingly *hungry* wild *animals* taw get that perfect shawt? I'd send TB, but..." 

"Otherwise engaged," summarizes the hover droid as it pinches off yet another bleeder (Devaronians have... sort of a weird coloured blood, actually).

_Gawt taw frecsing get awne awf her dawcumentaries sawmeday._

<Response Mir?>



Songdragon said:


> She looks to Sloor and Mack, "I may be able to _convince_ one of them to not attack... but that is sketchy at best. I think the idea of any grand illusion is out, keep that for a rainy day."



"Distractian and delay, Sra: you canvince awne awf them taw look away while we charge and we're frecsing gawlden. Fawr the rest, I'm thinking taw groups: Mack with TB and Raden - keep it mawbile and at range, Mack man; daw that pawp-up trick whenever you can. The rest awf us awn smash and destrawy - drawid and then rodian... What daw you spirks think? Sawnd like a plan?"


----------



## toasterferret (Sep 30, 2011)

Darius nods.  "I'll stick with you then."









*OOC:*


sorry for the slow posting, i've been beyond busy these last few weeks between 16 credits of classes, a 14 hour clinical rotation, and my radio show.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 30, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*



perrinmiller said:


> "Sloor, can you bet my money for me, you are the gambler?"



_OOC: Are we assuming this is done?_
 
Mack looks at the two explosives and offers one to the others, "Sloor, your plan sounds good.  We just need to be close enough to support each other without letting anyone get picked off while they are exposed and alone."

"Someone want an extra explosive? I think I only need one."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 30, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> "Sloor, can you bet my money for me, you are the gambler?"



"Saw that would be a thawsand awn TB fawr the kill, right?" smiles the besalisk.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 1, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack looks askance at the besalisk and replies, "Only if you are betting that way."

"I don't mind betting on one of us getting the win, but we need to cooperate to ensure that happens."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Oct 1, 2011)

Meanwhile, while you all are plotting your strategy, you can see Zayda and his group beginning to plan their own strategy.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 2, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack looks askance at the besalisk and replies, "Only if you are betting that way."
> 
> "I don't mind betting on one of us getting the win, but we need to cooperate to ensure that happens."



Sloor's activities come to a screeching halt, "What? Naw!" A pause as he tries to make sense of it... Then, "Haw the frek can *awne* awf us get the win?"










*OOC:*


Waiting for Mir's answer on the sneaking over thing. You can roll a Persuassion check for Sloor if you want to Songdragon (+9 on the roll).


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 2, 2011)

"Alright Sloor... I can try..."

If there are shadows and the like Mir will attempt to at causal and get as closes as she is able. If there are no shadows to hide she will merely pass by slowly, the pretense of getting water, attempting to listen to any plans.

(( Stealth 1d20+8=26, Perception (listen/see plans) 1d20+8=10 ))


----------



## possum (Oct 2, 2011)

You're quite easily able to sneak towards Zayda's group, who are looking over the arena.  You can't quite make their words out, however, especially over the din of the bets going on behind you.  They do seem to assume that Raden will be held behind the rock at the "north" end of the arena and speaking of the best way to flank their way to it.  Sadly, that's about all that you're able to get.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 3, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack shrugs replies, "Kill or win, same thing as far as what I meant."

"I was guessing we could get decent odds if we bet on which one of us makes the final winning blow.  This is what I meant."

"About this mobile defense, Raden is not going to be terribly mobile.  However, we can keep moving, fire and maneuver style. Since he won't be shooting, he should be able to keep up with me."

"I can lay down covering fire, but you guys will need to stay within about nine meters to take advantage."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 3, 2011)

Mir makes her way back to her group and whispers as she returns, "Good news, is that they did not seem aware I was there... bad news, all I got of their plan, was they think we will have Rade behind the northern rock... and are trying to decide the best way to get around to flank us."


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 4, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*









*OOC:*


I assume the North side of the Arena is the left edge of the map, correct?





Mack thinks about what Mir has learned, "It's okay, we can work with that.  That means they will divide their forces and we concentrate on them one at a time."

"Perhaps we can make them think we are hiding behind that rock, but we actually head towards the northwest corner and eliminate the group in that area first."

"Then climb that rock as Sloor suggested?"

He keeps his second explosive as no one wants it. He keeps his eye out for the opposition try to overhear them in return.

_OOC: Take 10 on Perception (+9)_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Oct 4, 2011)

OOC: Yes, S and T 1.

Mack, while attempting to listen to the other group, manages to make out a plan involving using the dry areas as bottlenecks for using the grenades.  That and what Mir already heard about flanking the north rocks.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 6, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> "Alright Sloor... I can try..."




"Gawd girl." Sloor grins down on her. "And dan't wawry: we'll purée them right here, right naw if they cawse you aaany trawble." His bravado is somehow... contagious. 









*OOC:*


Was planning to do a morale Help Another here, but looks like you didn't need it. 








perrinmiller said:


> "I was guessing we could get decent odds if we bet on which one of us makes the final winning blow.  This is what I meant."



"Aw..." nods Sloor with sudden understanding. "Dan't think Demaws will let that awne gaw by thawgh -- seeing as we cantrawl the dice and all that... Nah, gaw with a thawsand awn Victawry and five awn Perfect Win if you want taw play the awdds, Mack man." A mischievous grin, "Minus my 10% cawmmissian, awf cawrse."

<Response Mack?>

[The return of the Jedi Generic Mir] 


perrinmiller said:


> Mack thinks about what Mir has learned, "It's okay, we can work with that.  That means they will divide their forces and we concentrate on them one at a time. Perhaps we can make them think we are hiding behind that rock, but we actually head towards the northwest corner and eliminate the group in that area first. Then climb that rock as Sloor suggested?"



"Pawp up TB at the beginning, figure awt which way the lightweights are gawing and all charge that way," agrees the besalisk with a congratulatory slap on blondy's back! "I think we're ready taw gaw!"

(He leans sideways, closer to Mir, and smiles that crooked smile of his: "Daw *you* want a warmer welcawme?")

<Response Mir?>


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 6, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack chuckles at Sloor's greed, "Ten percent, huh? No friend's discount.  Whatever as long as we win, mate."

"Oh, the next maintenance on TB is going to cost you... 200 credits maybe."

"Those chuckle-heads are going to try and chuck grenades at us while we are moving through the water patches.  It occurs to me that it would be nice to have a few ABC scramblers."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 6, 2011)

Mir looks in Sloor's direction with a raised brow and questioning look not quite sure what the besalisk is asking... "Lets get this done."

((Actually... I am tempted to take Jedi next level... At the same time I want the TI Skill too and that is Soldier or Noble. So either this level or next.))


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 6, 2011)

Songdragon said:
			
		

> Mir looks in Sloor's direction with a raised brow and questioning look not quite sure what the besalisk is asking... "Lets get this done."



[sblock=What the besalisk is asking]I refer you to *this* bit :
"Hm," grunts the besalisk, somehow a bit disapointed. "I gawt taw admit I was expecting a _warmer welcawme_ than that: heraw awf the day and all that..."[/sblock]"As you cawmmand," grins that worthy before scooping her up in the air with his two left arms and smooching her cheek: "Jawb well dawne, Sra. We're all prawd awf you!" 

His breath smells faintly of feathers, and exotic spice.

<Response Mir?>


perrinmiller said:


> "About this mobile defense, Raden is not going to be terribly mobile.  However, we can keep moving, fire and maneuver style. Since he won't be shooting, he should be able to keep up with me."



"He should be able to limp along at about half speed, I would say." TB peers down at its ongoing masterwork and tuts, "Assuming he can stand the pain, of course." It then goes on with the last stages of closing up.

<Response Raden?>

"And awer nawble emplawyer said you shawld *gaw in* unarmed. Nawthing in there abawt nawt picking up a blaster awr three frawn the awppawsitian afterwards..."  



perrinmiller said:


> Mack chuckles at Sloor's greed, "Ten percent, huh? No friend's discount.  Whatever as long as we win, mate."
> 
> "Oh, the next maintenance on TB is going to cost you... 200 credits maybe."



"Seven pawint five," magnanimously agrees the scoundrel. "Strawng the pawer awf friendship is."









*OOC:*


I think we're about ready, Posssum. Sloor will lay down Mack's bets as described above (What's the return on Perfect Win by the way?) and we can plan the last little bits once we know our starting positions. For Raden, the spots at Q15 and I23 look particularly well defensible, don't they?


----------



## possum (Oct 7, 2011)

OOC: You're playing defense, so you all get first choice.  Which one?


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 13, 2011)

As the besalisk picks her up Mir lets out a gasp of surprise. She is even more surprised that he is giving her a kiss on the cheek. Confused and not liking being off her feet, "Ahhh... Sloor. Please put me down. I hope you have not gotten yourself all intoxicated, just before a battle."


----------



## possum (Oct 13, 2011)

[sblock=Tactical Map]





[/sblock]


As you take your positions, you can see Zayda and his team walking down the stairs of the arena before the grates slam home with a loud clang.  "Are you sure about this, guys?" Raden asks you all as he gets a glimpse of the three Gamorrean brothers walking to take their positions.  Even blunted, their large blades look deadly, mainly due to the size.  In the belt of everyone, however, is the blade that Darga has provided.

The Hutt himself moves his repulsor dais to the balcony overlooking the arena.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 14, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack grins unseen behind his helmet, but the tone of his voice helps indicate his expression, "Not to worry.  We got this, mate."

The soldier is confident like he has gonads the size of Death Stars.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 15, 2011)

Mir nods to Sloor as she checks over the weapon that has replaced her heavy blaster pistol. She nods over to the others... "Lets get this thing done."

Sh looks up at the hutt looking down on them nad nods in a respectful way. And as long as she has gotten the okay form the others she calls up, in huttese "Distinguished  Darga we are ready and await your pleasure."  She almost shudders at the last comment.

[sblock=Mir's Mini-Stats]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 17 *Frotitude:* 15 *Will:* 16
*Hit Points:* 29 of 36 *Threshold:* 15
*In Hand:* n/a 
*Force Points:* 5 *Destiny Points:* 3 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ninja'd! Still works though, I think.








Songdragon said:


> As the besalisk picks her up Mir lets out a gasp of surprise. She is even more surprised that he is giving her a kiss on the cheek. Confused and not liking being off her feet, "Ahhh... Sloor. Please put me down. I hope you have not gotten yourself all intoxicated, just before a battle."



"Hm?" Sloor grins crookedly, stretching his neck back so he can more easily focus on her face (he's *still* effortlessly holding her off the ground, one arm crosswise below her sitting thighs, the other supporting her back), "*I* ain't the awne suddenly talking strange, if that's what's you're asking... But I *have* been drinking," he chuckles - it's not like she wasn't there for most of it. A twinkle in his brown eyes, a slowly spreading smile, like a pointed challenge: "Are you saying I can't hawld my liquawr, Sra?"  

*[In the Arena]*


possum said:


> "Are you sure about this, guys?" Raden asks you all as he gets a glimpse of the three Gamorrean brothers walking to take their positions.



"We could always shoot you now," rhetorically offers TB, always helpful in these sorts of situation. It distractedly adjusts the unfamiliar energy shield while busily cramming all available memory with ballistic programs and emergency protocols. 



possum said:


> The Hutt himself moves his repulsor dais to the balcony overlooking the arena.



Sloor looks left... looks right... Raises a fist: "Crimsan Fists ready, Lawrd!" 









*OOC:*


Possum, I'm guessing the un-numbered one in the middle is Zayda and the un-numbered one to the north is the Demolition Droid?


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 20, 2011)

Mir looks at the besalisk, "I am sure you can my friend. You are just acting, differently."The woman shrugs, "Well, let us get this on then." 

((Good to go here))


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 20, 2011)

The big alien shrugs, avoiding eye contact now that she failed to meet his challenge -- even... disappointed, maybe? "You were as well, Sra, earlier... Frekking *swear* you seemed taw be having FUN!" he chuckles while raising his upper right hand in the classic I-ain't-Reekshitting-you gesture and gently poking her below the plexus with the lower.

<Response Mir?>

Sloor lowers her down fairly gently, but nowhere near break-as-soon-as-you-look-at-her gently, her legs unfolding until her booted feet thump firmly on Darga's dusty mosaic tiles. "Meant the bit abawt the gawd jawb," he whispers, one hand lingering on her shoulder before he straightens to his full height and looks away towards the rest of the group: "Right! Any awther business?" 

[sblock=OOC]I think I mentionned this before way back when, but just in case: when I put-in <Response> tags, I want it to mean that Sloor (or TB) is indicating by eye contact, body language, tone, pause, ect that he's expecting a response from that person at that point in time. It SHOULDN'T  be interpreted as "nobody else can speak up, react or comment there". The tag is just what my character is expecting to happen, and we all know how the world has a way of throwing surprises our way (part of the fun of human-participation games, don't you know). 

All this to say: I hope you guys didn't feel you *couldn't* have put your two cents into  the Mir-Sloor dialogue if you wanted to (and it's technically not too late for a last jab either ).

Peace out,
Fred.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 20, 2011)

"Me have fun... never..." she says with a pretend serious look... and whispers, "Don't let that get out now. Or I will beat you into pulp." Mir smiles and looks to the task at hand.


----------



## possum (Oct 21, 2011)

[sblock=Tactical Map]





Darius 27 *is up*
Mack 20
Karg Bros: 18
RX: 15
Mir 14
Zayda: 14
Raden: 13
Sloor 8

[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 21, 2011)

Sloor gives her a sideways look: "You are such a tease, Sra." He looks... pleased.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 21, 2011)

*[In the arena]*
"Zayda to the left; drawid in the middle," gestures Sloor so only his side can see and hear. He tightens his grip on blaster and mace and peers around their rock one last time: this is IT!









*OOC:*


Location info from a PM with Possum.


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 22, 2011)

Equipped with only a stun baton, Darius elects to remain behind cover until he sees Sloor move out.









*OOC:*


Delaying my action


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 22, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack nods and notes that he gets to shoot first, again.  He wishes he had that T-shirt made.

"Got it, buddy. Firing!"

"Come on ya drekheads!  Come and get us!" He yells out to their opponents, his voice distorted by the helmet's speaker.

He takes aim at Zayda from his crouched position behind the boulder and squeezes a shot off. Mack thinks he tagged the target.

[sblock=Actions]*Swift Action:* Aiming
*Move Action:* Aiming
*Standard Action:* Ranged attack on Zayda (P22); Blaster Rifle (1d20+7=19,  3d8+2=10)
Cover Fire provides +1 Ref to Darius, TB, & Raden
Mack is crouched +2 Ref vs. Ranged[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Oct 24, 2011)

Zayda takes a shot to the armor, but it doesn't look like it'll slow him down that much.  As Mack is firing, he can see the three Karg brothers as well as the explosive-loving droid begin to make their way closer to the group; one of the Gamorreans is particularly bold, sprinting across the ground in a foolish attempt to reach Raden immediately.

[sblock=Tactical Map]






Darius 27
Mack 20
Karg Bros: 18
RX: 15
[MENTION=34845]mir[/MENTION] 14 is up
Zayda: 14
Raden: 13
Sloor 8[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 25, 2011)

Mir looks over her shoulder at Sloor, "One of the Gamorreans is on the move... Be right back." Mir then moves across in front of Darius. She then attempts a shot at Bors in the open.

((Move to U7, Shoot with Heavy Blaster Pistol 1d20+3=9 Even with no dex, I doubt that hits the Bros3. Blah  ))

[sblock=Mir's Mini-Stats]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 17 *Frotitude:* 15 *Will:* 16
*Hit Points:* 29 of 36 *Threshold:* 15
*In Hand:* Heavy Blaster Pistol +3 (3d8+1)
*Force Points:* 5 *Destiny Points:* 3 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 25, 2011)

"Gaw fawr it, Sra!" Sloor's eyes click this way and that, building a picture of the whole quick as he can.


----------



## possum (Oct 26, 2011)

[sblock=Tactical Map]






Mack 20
Karg Bros: 18
RX: 15
mir 14
Zayda: 14
Raden: 13
@Sloor 8 is up
[MENTION=2073]Darius[/MENTION] 7 is after Sloor[/sblock]

Zayda moves across the battleground, trying to find the perfect place to fire off a shot at the group.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 27, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> Sloor's eyes click this way and that, building a picture of the whole quick as he can.



A Karg on each side, one in the center with the droid and Zayda in the back for ranged support: it's a frekking bloody pincer- But just then Zayda runs to center left, right in front of Sloor and with no cover to booth! Frek, too good to pass up, even if it's a frekking trap!

"TB! Piggyback retreat! There!" An adrenalin-fueled grin towards the dark-clad jedi, who by his looks is very wisely waiting for his leadership: "Darius man, you think you can handle the drawid?" nodding towards RX. (W17)

<Response Darius?>

"Zayda's *mine*." And he charges out from cover, rushing straight for the rhodian with his 'vibro-mace' waving in his upper left arm. Just before he gets there, the besalisk jumps to the left, bounces off the rock surface even as his upper right goes to join the upper left on the haft of his fast descending weapon! "Challenge accepted, Zayda man!"









*OOC:*


Charge to O14. Two-handed vibromace attack vs Zayda: 1d20+5+2=22. 2d10+7=16 Damage. If Zayda has a damage threshold below 21, he moves -1 step along the condition track (Devastating Attack Talent).

Effective Ref 14 for the charge, 19 vs ranged attack (in melee).





Meanwhile.
"I believe he wants you to climb aboard your friendly droid conveyance," translates TB to Radden. It turns and lowers, displaying the top of its cargo rack. "If you would be so kind?"

Assuming Radden does, TB phlegmatically zips him to the far back of the playing field, its hover field disdaining to acknowledge anything resembling difficult terrain.









*OOC:*


Radden: Delays then Move action to climb aboard TB. Drop prone at destination. Effective Ref = Total Cover
TB: Double move to T1. Effective Ref 16 + 5 Rock cover=21 

N.B. With 15 Str Radden is most likely a Heavy Load for TB, making his move 4.5 and running X3 instead of X4.


----------



## possum (Oct 27, 2011)

One of Zayda's arm is beginning to hang a little limply by his side, but he's still standing.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Frek! 26 points of damage on the DEX-based character and he's still standing? I think we may be in trouble here...


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 27, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack hopes Sloor knows what he is doing.

"The rest of us should concentrate our attacks to take the rest out one at a time." 

The soldier is in the zone, speaking calmly over his comlink to his teammates.

[sblock=Actions]*Swift Action:* n/a
*Move Action:* n/a
*Standard Action:* n/a
Cover Fire provides +1 Ref to Darius, TB, & Raden
Mack is crouched +2 Ref vs. Ranged[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 27, 2011)

Darius shouts back to Sloor "When I get there!"

Steeling himself for the charge and wishing he had his trusty lightsabers, Darius peeks out, see's his target, and springs into action.

He charges across the battlefield toward the thug out in the open, taking a swing with his stun baton.









*OOC:*


Charging to AA12, making an attack with the stun baton







1d20+6=26
1d20+6=9
2d6+4=12


----------



## possum (Oct 27, 2011)

Darius' stun baton strikes true on the Gamorrean, giving him an unbelievable shock on the chest, but it does little to actually faze the brute.

[sblock=Tactical Map]






[MENTION=54020]Mack[/MENTION] 20 is up
Karg Bros: 18
RX: 15
mir 14
Zayda: 14
Raden: 13
Sloor 8 
Darius 7[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 27, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> "The rest of us should concentrate our attacks to take the rest out one at a time."



"I frekking agree," replies a now madly dodging Sloor. "But remember the plan: tanks fawr frecsing dessert, spirks!"

[sblock=Tactics]The plan as discussed was to take out the softer targets first (Zayda and the droid). Else we might be wasting precious rounds firing at the thickest part of their armor, so to speak. In that spirit, I heartily suggest taking Zayda out now (one more attack has *got* to push us over the top there).[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 28, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Without a clear shot ant any of their opponents, Mack shift forward and takes aim at the rock where two are getting ready to come at them.  

He takes stock of the wounded ones getting a feel for how badly damaged they are.

He squeezes the trigger on his weapon as soon as one breaks cover in front of him.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Move to Y7
*Swift Action:* Battle analysis Knowledge Tactics (1d20+7=17) - Success
*Standard Action:* Ranged attack on first one of bad guys to break cover; Rifle (1d20+7=15,  3d8+2=20), if necessary to hit FP (1d6=3)
Cover Fire provides +1 Ref to Darius & Mir
Mack is prone[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Oct 29, 2011)

OOC: You all certainly like missing stuff by one, don't you?

The second Karg brother breaks away and races towards the end of the arena where Raden is headed, only to be met halfway with Mack's shot.  The blaster bolt, however, is completely absorbed by what little battle armor that the Gamorrean is clad in.

The first brother follows Zayda and moves to attack Sloor.  He isn't quite able to reach a favorable tactical position, but he seems pleased with his place as he swings his blunted vibroaxe towards the Besalisk.

The third one reacts to the pain of the stun baton by sending a powerful yet inaccurate swing directed at the chest of the baton-wielding Jedi.

Then the sound of an explosion sends his ears ringing as RX fires off a grenade towards him.

[sblock=Tactical Map]






Mack 20
Karg Bros: 18
RX: 15
mir 14 is up
Zayda: 14
Raden: 13
Sloor 8 
Darius 7 

Blue=grenade's range[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Oct 29, 2011)

OOC: You all certainly like missing stuff by one, don't you?

The second Karg brother breaks away and races towards the end of the arena where Raden is headed, only to be met halfway with Mack's shot.  The blaster bolt, however, is completely absorbed by what little battle armor that the Gamorrean is clad in.

The first brother follows Zayda and moves to attack Sloor.  He isn't quite able to reach a favorable tactical position, but he seems pleased with his place as he swings his blunted vibroaxe towards the Besalisk.

The third one reacts to the pain of the stun baton by sending a powerful yet inaccurate swing directed at the chest of the baton-wielding Jedi.

Then the sound of an explosion sends his ears ringing as RX fires off a grenade towards him.

[sblock=Tactical Map]






Mack 20
Karg Bros: 18
RX: 15
mir 14 is up
Zayda: 14
Raden: 13
Sloor 8 
Darius 7 

Blue=grenade's range[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 29, 2011)

Mir looks down at the Krag Bro just in front of Mack and has an idea... She calls out to him, drawing on the Force as she does, "The droid almost got you with that grenade. You should should make sure he never does not that again, with that axe of yours."

With a wry smile to Mack and a nod she is on the move again...

(( Mind Trick: Use the Force Check 1d20+13=27 , move to R-10 and as a swift action spend a Force Point to recall Mind Trick to her suite.))

[sblock=Mir's Mini-Stats]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 17 *Frotitude:* 15 *Will:* 16
*Hit Points:* 29 of 36 *Threshold:* 15
*In Hand:* Heavy Blaster Pistol +3 (3d8+1)
*Force Points:* 4 *Destiny Points:* 3 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Oct 30, 2011)

The Gamorrean grunts something in his native language and then turns his head towards his droid companion.

Zayda quickly leaps back nearly two meters and levels his blaster pistol at Sloor, cursing in his native Rodese before pulling the trigger.

[sblock=Tactical Map]






Mack 20
Karg Bros: 18
RX: 15
mir 14
Zayda: 14
Raden: 13
Sloor 8 is up
Darius 7
[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 30, 2011)

*My kingdom for a 5-foot step!*



possum said:


> Zayda quickly leaps back nearly two meters and levels his blaster pistol at Sloor, cursing in his native Rodese before pulling the trigger.




A hit, a palpable hit!

"You and me bawth," grunts the big alien. He's been trying to use the gammorean as a moving shield between himself and the Rhodian's attacks, but it hasn't had any effect at all! AND that means the frekking Karg is always between him and his target... He needs to go *down*! 

Sloor swiftly kicks the big guy in the crotch, hard - armored to the nines, of frekking course! - and follows it up with a two-handed mace-slam on the other's reflexively hunched back. "You spirks are tawgher than you look!"

<Response Karg and/or Zayda?>

[sblock=ACTIONS]I'm dreading a "yes" here, but does Zayda have Precise Shot? If not it's a miss, go with the actions described below. If so... Can I change my action for Second Wind, run at Zayda (with concurent AoO from the gammorean), Mace attack (Sloor's damage reduced to 16 instead of 20 (dropped the last die))?

Default actions: 2 Swifts to activate Mighty Swing (represented by the kick in the nads ), Mace attack vs the eldest Karg: 1d20+5=20, 3d10+7=20 damage. If his damage threshold is below 25, he moves -1 step on the Condition Track (Devastating Attack)... (Suggestion: Maybe the CT maluses (Karg 3, Zayda and maybe Karg 1 now) could be included next to the ini order for easy reference?)[/SBLOCK]
"I am curious," mildly inquires TB, surveying the situation over the flat top of their boulder. "With your death apparently so imminent, do you have any thoughts on the possibility of an organic afterlife?"

<Response Raden?>


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


Before I forget: *Ready action* from both Raden (riding TB) and TB  itself to run the other way if any of the attackers make a run for their hidey-hole, please.


----------



## toasterferret (Oct 30, 2011)

Momentarily disoriented from the grenade blast, Darius renews his assault with the stun baton, fervently wishing he had his sabers.


1d20+4=16

2d6+4=10


----------



## possum (Oct 31, 2011)

OOC: Yes, Zayda does have Precise Shot...  And the CT below 25, does that mean that it hits Threshold 25?  If so that means that you all missed it by one yet again.

The eldest Karg brother gives a quick nod and what passes for a smile as Sloor compliments him and the rest of the team as Sloor's mace shot forces him to block the blow with considerable effort.

"He said the same for you," Zayda translates the following squealing.

Darga inches closer to the balcony as he watches Sloor and the Karg trade blows in front of him.
***

"What do you mean organic afterlife?" Warrick Raden says a bit of fear in his voice as he floats above the filthy water table seeping into the arena.  "I thought you guys were going to get me out of this!"

EDIT: Force Point, TF?


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


My, we are active tonight.  

25 *is* included, so -1 to his Condition Track? That does mean Sloor hit him, right? If not, Force Point vs Karg, please: 1d6=2.








			
				Possum said:
			
		

> "What do you mean organic afterlife?" Warrick Raden says a bit of fear in his voice as he floats above the filthy water table seeping into the arena. "I thought you guys were going to get me out of this!"



"They are certainly trying," admits the droid, somewhat dubiously...


----------



## possum (Oct 31, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> My, we are active tonight.
> ...




OOC: Yeah, we are.  No, his Damage Threshold is 26.  I'm not being clear enough with this running joke, I guess.  In this battle, the group has had the funny habit of missing things by one.  You're recent attack missed his threshold by one point.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 1, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack, shifts on his belly and lines up the foe facing Darius.

"Hang on, Darius!"

He takes aim at one of the Karg brothers and hits him with a stunning blaster bolt.

[sblock=Actions]*Swift Action:* Aiming
*Move Action:* Aiming
*Standard Action:* Ranged attack on Karg 3 (AA13); Blaster Rifle (1d20+7=24,  3d8+2=11)
Cover Fire provides +1 Ref to Darius
Mack is Prone[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Nov 1, 2011)

OOC: Force point, [MENTION=100541]toasterferret[/MENTION] ?

[sblock=Tactical Map]






Mack 20
Karg Bros: 18
RX: 15
mir 14 is up
Zayda: 14
Raden: 13
Sloor 8
Darius 7[/sblock]

The two Karg brothers currently engaged in melee continue their assault upon their targets, swinging their blades at Sloor and Darius respectively.  The third begins to make his way towards RX, an angry look in his eye.  The droid does not help his disposition when another grenade goes off nearby, aimed for the same spot as before.


----------



## possum (Nov 1, 2011)

OOC: Force point, [MENTION=100541]toasterferret[/MENTION] ?

[sblock=Tactical Map]






Mack 20
Karg Bros: 18
RX: 15
mir 14 is up
Zayda: 14
Raden: 13
Sloor 8
Darius 7[/sblock]

The two Karg brothers currently engaged in melee continue their assault upon their targets, swinging their blades at Sloor and Darius respectively.  The third begins to make his way towards RX, an angry look in his eye.  The droid does not help his disposition when another grenade goes off nearby, aimed for the same spot as before.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 1, 2011)

Mir moves behind Sloor and looks over at the other Krag brother, calling upon the Force once again, "You look rather tired there my friend. Hefting that axe, battling day in and day out... You should go rest... but do not let Darga catch you."

(( Mind Trick: Use the Force Check 1d20+13=32 ))

She whispers to Sloor, "Let him go..."

[sblock=Mir's Mini-Stats]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 17 *Frotitude:* 15 *Will:* 16
*Hit Points:* 29 of 36 *Threshold:* 15
*In Hand:* Heavy Blaster Pistol +3 (3d8+1)
*Force Points:* 4 *Destiny Points:* 3 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ahh, you might want to edit that a bit, Songdragon as:








possum said:


> The two Karg brothers currently engaged in melee continue their assault upon their targets, swinging their blades at Sloor and Darius respectively.



Both hit to tremendous effect, the besalisk for one flying clean off his feet, thumping against the boulder behind him and then gracelessly slumping down.









*OOC:*


Sloor unconscious. Had 75% chance of making it to my second wind, but noooo.






"What about the existence of the Force?" tries TB once more. "Isn't it proof that you are more than the sum of your parts? Compared to - say - my own mechanical self?" Some definite pointed irony there -- hubris, thy name is 'multicellular'. "Oh, there goes Sloor... AND Darius. No, no, he's still on his feet. Somehow."


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 1, 2011)

((Nah... still the best way to get rid of the Bro. And you could always spend a *destiny point*... the attack missed or you act out of turn...  ))


----------



## possum (Nov 3, 2011)

Zayda watches Sloor fall to the ground due to the efforts of one of the Karg Bros. and moves around the battlefield, maneuvering to get a shot off at wide-open Mir.

[sblock=Tactical Map]






Mack 20
Karg Bros: 18
RX: 15
mir 14
Zayda: 14
Raden: 13
Sloor 8 is up
Darius 7[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 4, 2011)

possum said:


> Zayda moves around the battlefield, maneuvering to get a shot off at wide-open Mir




, but ending up boiling mud some parsecs to the right of her.

Just then: thump. The rodian looks down, multi-facetted eyes widening at the red-flashing grenade between his boots. Head-whip left just in time to catch Sloor's weakly grinning face as the grenade explodes!









*OOC:*


Sloor uses a Destiny point to negate Karg damage. Grenade vs Zayda only 1d20+3=4, 4d6+1=13. Half damage all around, but I'm really frekking hoping that's enough to finally take him down!





The heavily-battered besalisk then pushes himself up in one move, but can't hold back a hoarse cry of pain. "Frek, that marbling *HURT*!" Frekking miracle he's still in the fight, frankly!

Softer: "Thanks fawr the assist, Sra." A friendly hand on her shoulder (lower left hand, to be precise), teeth gritted. He's *still* supporting himself on the boulder with another arm though.

«Second Wind Used. If the eldest Karg begins to walk away next round, Sloor will bean him with his mace:
"Hey, hey! Where are you gawing?! We ain't dawne yet!"









*OOC:*


Attack of Opportunity on Karg: 1d20+5=19, 2d10+7=19 damage.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 4, 2011)

(( Possum... I am not sure it would effect Zayda's action, as she would still be behind the rock... but I forgot to add the coordinates... _"Mir moves behind Sloor..."_ She would have moved to P13... Apologies for forgetting that part... My bad there,  ))


----------



## possum (Nov 5, 2011)

OOC: It doesn't.  I just had to check to see if you were in any of the blast areas around Zayda's square.  You aren't.  [MENTION=100541]toasterferret[/MENTION] , you're up.


----------



## toasterferret (Nov 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm kind of completely lost right now.  Would you mind taking over Darius at this point?


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 7, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> _"Mir moves behind Sloor..."_ She would have moved to P13.))




«Ajusted my post above a little to reflect that :

"But thanks fawr the assist, Sra!" A friendly hand on her shoulder (lower left hand, to be precise), teeth gritted.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 10, 2011)

OOC: Using Binder Fred and toasterferret's previous rolls for this:

Darius deftly rolls out of harms way and comes up next to his hulking Gamorrean opponent. His demeanour moves instantly from one of action to one of calm as he focuses and delivers a single strike through a weak spot in his opponent's armour. He whips the stun baton back and adopts a ready posture, awaiting any counterstrike.

[sblock=OOC]
Stun Baton attack: 1d20+4=16
Darius uses a FP: 1d6=6
Stun Baton Damage :2d6+4=10
Darius uses a Destiny Point to make the attack miss*.
With all that, I make him at 30/44 HP, 5/6 FP and 2 DP.

*Not sure which attack? Assuming one of the grenades?
Edit: Reread BFs post, it was the Gamorrean's counterattack.
[/sblock]

OOC: BTW, do you guys have any preferred format for OOC gubbins? I usually spoiler all the mechanical stuff and grey any comments.


----------



## possum (Nov 10, 2011)

The Gamorrean offers another pained cry as the stun baton expertly evades his meager defenses.

[sblock-Tactical Map]






Mack 20 is up
Karg Bros: 18
RX: 15
mir 14
Zayda: 14
Raden: 13
Sloor 8
Darius 7 [/sblock]

OOC: That's fine by me.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


What happened to Zayda?  He disappeared from the tactical map.





Mack aims again to try and eliminate the foe that keeps trying to fell teh baton boy.

"Drop, ya brute!"

He takes aim at one of the Karg brothers and hits him with a stunning blaster bolt.

[sblock=Actions]*Swift Action:* Aiming
*Move Action:* Aiming
*Standard Action:* Ranged attack on Karg 3 (AA13); Blaster Rifle (1d20+7=17,  3d8+2=17); if necessary to hit: FP (1d6=4)
Cover Fire provides +1 Ref to Darius
Mack is Prone[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Nov 11, 2011)

OOC: Zayda's exacty where he was, only laying on the floor unconscious and badly injured.  Force Point was needed, but the trend continues as Karg 3 now only has 1 HP left...

[sblock=Tactical Map]






Mack 20
Karg Bros: 18
RX: 15
mir 14 is up
Zayda: 14
Raden: 13
Sloor 8
Darius 7 [/sblock]

The third member of the Karg brothers staggers heavily as Mack's shot hits him but is just barely able to keep up.  He takes a mighty swing at Darius before beginning to fall back, but can't due to the water and mud on the ground.  The first thinks it's the best time to go and take a nap in the corner when Sloor's slice sends it running to his destination even quicker, yelping in pain.

The second, angered at his droid companion for sending grenades in his direction, races towards the droid and swings his vibroaxe at him.  The droid, if it survives look on as if confused and takes a step back, aiming a grenade where he can do his best to hit Darius and both nearby Gamorreans, but he can only settle for Darius and the one nearest to the baton-wielder.  That Gamorrean quickly goes unconscious as the blast hits nearby.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 11, 2011)

"And there is even more help to come my friend." Mir closes her eyes a moment and calls upon the Force again... 

(( Vital Transfer, Use the Force Check 1d20+13=25 to heal 4 x 3(level) = 12 hit points, and spend the force point to avoid taking damage. ))

"There you are Sloor... lets finish this" 

[sblock=Mir's Mini-Stats]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 17 *Frotitude:* 15 *Will:* 16
*Hit Points:* 29 of 36 *Threshold:* 15
*In Hand:* Heavy Blaster Pistol +3 (3d8+1)
*Force Points:* 4 *Destiny Points:* 3 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 13, 2011)

possum said:


> Zayda's exacty where he was, only laying on the floor unconscious and badly injured.



Sloor's weak grin strengthens into a triumphant chuckle: "Awne dawn!" Energized, the heavily-battered besalisk pushes himself up in one smooth move, [etc]



Songdragon said:


> "And there is even more help to come my friend." Mir closes her eyes a moment and calls upon the Force again... "There you are Sloor... lets finish this"



"Frek..." The besalisk looks at himself in some wonder, then remember who's looking down on them exactly. "Be careful, Sra," he whispers, a finger pushing away a stray blond lock from her face - before nodding, fire rekindling in his eyes: "And let's." 



possum and Binder Fred said:


> The first thinks it's the best time to go and take a nap in the corner
> 
> "Hey, hey! Where are you gawing?!" Sloor rushes in and beans him in the back of the head with his mace. "We ain't dawne yet!"



It's a solid hit, but contrarily to Sloor's expectations, his slice sends it running to his destination even quicker, yelping in pain. Frek! A moment balanced on a razor's edge: Go after him? Shoot him in the back (blaster half-raised)? Will Darga buy it...? "Frek him!"

Without further ado Sloor pushes off sharp right, feet slamming into the arena dirt as he charges straight for the back of the retreating explosive droid. Frek, frek, frek, frek, frek! Pretty frekking sure he's made the easy/wrong choice! "Cawming fawr *you*, drawid!"









*OOC:*


Move around the mud (Q19) and then Charge to V18. Mace attack vs RX: 1d20+5+2=26, 2d10+7=12.


----------



## possum (Nov 14, 2011)

OOC: You can only move in a straight line during a charge unless you have the Improved Charge feat.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 18, 2011)

Luck, or fate, seems to be on Darius' side for the moment as he ducks beneath what would likely have been a killing blow from Karg Three, but this doesn't save him from another of the droid's grenades. The blast takes down his Gamorrean opponent and Darius ducks and rolls, bruised and bleeding from scrapes, coming to his feet and turning his forward momentum into a charge towards the droid. His footing, perhaps, is not as stable as it ought to be and his attack goes wild.

[sblock=OOC]
Spend another Destiny Point to make Karg attack miss. Grenade still hits, leaving him with 11/44 hit points and moved one step down condition track (-1 to everything, I make it).

Charge and stun baton (working as a normal club against a droid) attack on RX. The plan is to move into a flanking position with Sloor as well, if possible, or otherwise square 18-X

Edit: +4 attack bonus, +2 charge, -1 condition. Bleh. Looks like a miss.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack sees the events are miraculously falling their way.

"Ha, we got this! The Galaxy is smiling on us this day."

He takes aim at the droid and puts a stunning shot into it, expertly missing both Darius and Sloor.

[sblock=Actions]*Swift Action:* Aiming
*Move Action:* Aiming
*Standard Action:* Ranged attack on RX (W18); Blaster Rifle (1d20+7=26,  3d8+2=19)
Mack is Prone[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 4
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Nov 19, 2011)

[sblock=Tactical Map]






Mack 20
Karg Bros: 18
RX: 15
mir 14 is up
Zayda: 14
Raden: 13
Sloor 8
Darius 7[/sblock]

As the forces converge around RX, the droid can do nothing but thrown an ineffectual punch against Sloor, if he's still up that is.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Does RX have Martial Arts I or up? If not, AoO vs RX: 1d20+5=20, 2d10+7=12





The besalisk catches the punch with one hand, grins, and then head-butts the droid right in its cylindrical head!









*OOC:*


Assuming that takes RX down (he's taken 62 points of damage by this point!):





"Yeah!" Sloor raises his mace in grinning salute to Mack and Darius: "Naw we're talking!"

"Well this is a complete reversal," comments TB, before thoughtfully glancing at the devaronian on its back out of the corner of its optics... "Perhaps it's a bit premature, but what are your plans for the future? Have you, for example, given any thoughts to -ah- _mending your ways_?"

<Response Raden?>


----------



## possum (Nov 19, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Assuming that takes RX down (he's taken 62 points of damage by this point!):
> ...




OOC: Actually, it looks like Mack's shot took RX down.  Right now, the Karg brother standing next to where he would be is just staring there in confusion.  The other is near the NE corner huddling in fear.

"I, I don't know," is the only thing that Raden can say at the moment.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Excellent! Celebratory bits still stand then. 








possum said:


> "I, I don't know," is the only thing that Raden can say at the moment.



"Not that I have much experience with the path of righteousness, mind you, but I hear it's nice this time of year." 

«Mir's up!


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 21, 2011)

Mir moves out into the open so that she can been seen by Darga and those above... In Huttesse she calls out, "Most distinguished Darga, " she bows her head respectfully to the hutt, "We have defeated your champions! They either lay upon the ground or were easily persuaded to aid us. Do you wish this," she motions around at the bodies of the fallen, "To continue or have we proven our worth to you, most Exalted One?" She bows from her waist and awaits Darga's response.

[sblock=Mir's Mini-Stats]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1
*Initiative:* +8 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 17 *Frotitude:* 15 *Will:* 16
*Hit Points:* 29 of 36 *Threshold:* 15
*In Hand:* Heavy Blaster Pistol +3 (3d8+1)
*Force Points:* 4 *Destiny Points:* 3 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 22, 2011)

Sloor fires a look to Darius around the squat body of the confused gammorean: "What did she say?"

<Response Darius?>









*OOC:*


Let me know if we get to Sloor's turn before Darga answers, Possum. Sloor wants to try a Persuassion\Intimidate move on the last Karg bro, maybe with a couple of Help Anothers from Darius and Mack.





[sblock=Oh, what the heck. Here it is if you need itThe four-armed one strides over RX's body, heavy blaster whining, mace twirling dangerously about his head... but nothing's more dangerous than the sharp, sharp teeth in his predatory smile: "Surrender, you green frekker! You're all alawne naw - no Zayda, no brothers anymawre - AND we gawt you frekking *surrounded*... You lawst!"









*OOC:*


PERSUASSION\INTIMIDATE vs middle karg's Will defenses: 1d20+9=22





[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 22, 2011)

Darius doesn't answer straight away. He closes his eyes and slows his breathing. Almost he had got carried away by adventure and excitement, and this had nearly led to disaster for him. He takes a moment to get in touch with the Force.

"She's telling the Hutt that it's all over bar the clean-up," he says. 

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Using Second Wind to get back 11 hit points.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 22, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack cannot see any more threats with the droid going down and the other foes having either switched sides or disappeared.

"Great! Never a doubt, eh?"

He gets to his feet and moves closer towards the other, keeping his balster rifle trained on the cowering Karg brother in the corner.

[sblock=Actions]*Swift Action:* none
*Move Action:* Stand up
*Standard Action:* Move to X13[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 4
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Nov 22, 2011)

Darga gives a slight bit of applause at the end of the fight.  "A fine fight," he states in his native language.  "And very innovative."

The gates open to reveal several more Gamorreans, each bearing long poles.  Quickly, the porcine guards pick up the wounded and calm down the frightened and angry before leading them out of the arena.  Darga looks down at Warrick Raden.

"You managed to survive without a single scratch," the Hutt continues.  "I don't want to see you in this city again.  You have one full day..."


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 22, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> "She's telling the Hutt that it's all over bar the clean-up," he says.



"Nawt quite, I dan't think..." 



possum said:


> Darga gives a slight bit of applause at the end of the fight.  "_huttesse_," he states in his native language.  "_huttesse_"



So seeing Sloor whoops and claps hard with his lower set of hands, pushing the automatic clapping of the rest of the crowd into a full on cheer that allows him to raise his upper arms on high, drinking in the cheer he himself created like a flower spreads its petals to the sun! Now comes the tricky part. 

_Just abawt... naw!_ One four-fingered hand jerks out: "Mack, awn riffle!" 

If successful, Cheer rises into Roar.

<Response Mack?>

When he can be heard again: "Mir, awn strategies!"

<Response Mir?>

Some seconds later: "Darius, awn batans!"

<Response Darius?>

"STB-42, awn defense!" 

Caught up in the moment, the droid rises up to its maximum altitude and smoothly twirls around once before drifting back down to the arena floor.

"Last, but nawt frekking least... The spirk whaw made all this pawssible tawnight... Awer spansawr: Darga the Hutt!" He leads the crowd into a chant (or tries to anyway): "Glawry! Yeah! Darga! Dar-ga, Dar-ga, Dar-ga!" (A hand behind his back gestures madly, encouraging the others to frecsing join in and get this thing going!)

[sblock=Actions]PERSUASION on the crowd to get them cheering. Using my Persuasion roll above: 1d20+9=22. Followed by:

PERSUASION\IMPROVE ATTITUDE vs Darga. I'm hoping the situation allows Sloor to take 10 on that one for a total of 19, but I'll roll if you want to, Possum.  Hopefully this gets him to Friendly -- or even Helpful![/sblock]


----------



## possum (Nov 23, 2011)

Sloor's showmanship gains him and the rest of the group the heart of the crowd, who applaud them heavily.  His compliments also seem to gain him some trust in Darga as well.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 23, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> When he can be heard again: "Mir, awn strategies!"




Mir merely nods her head in acceptance. She moves to the besalisk's side and comments quietly, "Sorry to jump in there, but it seemed an opportune time to end this."

She motions to the exit, "Lets get out of here."


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 23, 2011)

Darius gives a (faintly embarrassed) salute with his stun baton, but he can't help but smile at the way Sloor handles the crowd.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 23, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack raises his armored fist holding the stock of his blaster rifle and pumps it when Sloor plays to the crowd.

"Sloor, buddy, this is a good idea on getting the crowd to acclaim us.  Nice work."

He nods as Mir suggests exiting the arena.  But, he stumbles for a second, feeling momentarily woozy for a moment.  He feels something moist on his upper lip, a salty, with a faint trace of iron taste.  Blood.

_Eh, must be a nose bleed.  What the frak?_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 4
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Nov 24, 2011)

OOC: 7,000 credits is the payoff from your prematch gambling, to be split between all of you.

IC: Through the gates you go, into the throng of well-wishers who enjoyed your performance in the arena.  Darga's dais moves back to its normal position and he looks on to you, proud.  "I do believe that is the most money that I've made on my own fights since I brought in the Kell Dragon seven years ago.  Jabba was there and demanded one of his own."


----------



## possum (Nov 24, 2011)

OOC: 7,000 credits is the payoff from your prematch gambling, to be split between all of you.

IC: Through the gates you go, into the throng of well-wishers who enjoyed your performance in the arena.  Darga's dais moves back to its normal position and he looks on to you, proud.  "I do believe that is the most money that I've made on my own fights since I brought in the Kell Dragon seven years ago.  Jabba was there and demanded one of his own."


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 24, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> Cheer rises into Roar.



He's done it!



Songdragon said:


> Mir merely nods her head in acceptance. She moves to the besalisk's side and comments quietly, "Sorry to jump in there, but it seemed an opportune time to end this."



Sloor leans sideways without taking his attention off the crowd and chuckles, "You gawt taw let the males get a *little bit* awf the frecsing glawry, Sra." 

<Response Mir?>



perrinmiller said:


> "Sloor, buddy, this is a good idea on getting the crowd to acclaim us.  Nice work."



"Naw *that* was a frekking FIGHT!" replies that worthy, still running on whatever his kind uses for adrenaline. "Didn't think we were gawing taw make it there fawr a mawment... but we frekking, marbling did!" He nods up to Darga and waves: "Think it'll be enawght fawr him taw fawrget the Force use?"

<Response Mack?>



perrinmiller said:


> He nods as Mir suggests exiting the arena.  But, he stumbles for a second, feeling momentarily woozy for a moment.  He feels something moist on his upper lip, a salty, with a faint trace of iron taste.  Blood.
> 
> _Eh, must be a nose bleed.  What the frak?_



Sloor steadies him. "You alright, Mack man? Didn't think they even scratched you in there..."

<Response Mack?>









*OOC:*


Bit short on time tonight, folks. Look forward to the Darga and Raden segments tomorrow, assuming nobody feels inpired before then.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 24, 2011)

"Just a little, huh?" Mir comments to Sloor.

At the Sloor's comments she looks to Mack to see if he is alright.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 25, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack still wearing his helmet, his voice soft over the external speaker.

"I'm okay.  Musta just missed a step or something.  Too bad I lost cool points, maybe no one else noticed."

"I agree, Sloor.  Hopefully our show makes them overlook ah... certain strange events."

_<cough, cough>..._ "Excuse me. We made some good money, too."

The usual bravado of Mack's voice is not present.  Even over the external speaker of his helmet package that tone is normally recognizable.  The soldier is a bit distracted by the salty, acidic mucus in his mouth after coughing it up.

_Bah!  I am invincible, it must be nothing.

_ Mack is still young and in his prime, he tries to shake it off, roll his shoulders and pretend nothing is wrong.  

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 4
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 26, 2011)

*[Glory]*


Songdragon said:


> "Just a little, huh?" Mir comments to Sloor.



"We'll steal the rest awn awer awn," agrees the besalisk. "We ain't *tawtally* useless."



possum said:


> Darga looks down at Warrick Raden. "You managed to survive without a single scratch," the Hutt continues.  "I don't want to see you in this city again.  You have one full day..."



"Glad it turned out for the best," comments TB. "Here is my comm code, should you have any further insights into the nature of the universe." 

They still have _his_ on file, of course...









*OOC:*


Note: if nobody's taking the energy shield away from him, TB is keeping it. He will, in fact try NOT to attract attention so that nobody *will* ask for the shield back.  Take10 on Stealth for a 19.








perrinmiller said:


> Mack still wearing his helmet, his voice soft over the external speaker. "I'm okay.  Musta just missed a step or something.  Too bad I lost cool points, maybe no one else noticed."



"I can always carry you awt in my arm if you want the tawtal effect," offers the big alien. "Sit dawn awver there and TB'll give you the awnce awver," he offers. "Case you gawt stuck with a bit awf shrapnel in an interresting place awr sawmething." The high explosives *were* flowing rather free in there.

<Response Mack?>









*OOC:*


If Mack let's him, TB will do a diagnostics. Threat injury 24, please.








possum and Perrinmiller said:


> Darga's dais moves back to its normal position and he looks on to you, proud.  "I do believe that is the most money that I've made on my own fights since I brought in the Kell Dragon seven years ago.  Jabba was there and demanded one of his own."
> 
> _<cough, cough>..._ "Excuse me. We made some good money, too."




"Yeah, saw pay up, Demaws man," grinningly agrees Sloor with a quick side-look Mack's way. He then addresses Darga directly, still grinning: "Seriawsly thawgh, that was a frekkingly nice awne, Nawble Awne: thawse Zayda frekkers knaw their *stuff*!" A pause to draw breath. "Say, naw disrespect, but dawes this Rattatak Champian gig cawme with any - ah - _benefits_?"

<Response Darga?>









*OOC:*


I make the credit spread 2000 Sloor, 5000 Mack, counting Sloor's percentage on Mack's winnings.  That's total returns, including the base amount (put another way, Sloor has won 1500 creds, Mack has won 3500 creds)... Frek, should have bloody put up TB as collateral on a high-interrest loan!


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 26, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack waves away the assistance. "Not now, I didn't get hit with shrapnel.  When we get some privacy, maybe then.  We don't want the Crimson Fists to appear weak."

"Besides, I am okay." Though his tone leaves that last statement with some uncertainty. 

The soldier collects his winnings and gives Sloor his percentage.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 3 (Rescue) *FP:* 4
*Init:* +8 *Perception:* +9
*HP:* 47 (16 Threshold) *Current:* 47  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 20 (18ff) *Fort:* 16 *Will:* 14

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Nov 27, 2011)

"a 50,000 credit payday to the winning team," Darga answers through his translator droid.  "If you survive..."  He turns to his majordomo, the Neimoidian nodding as he's called away for a second from paying the gamblers.

"Demos, show our guests to their quarters."


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 27, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack waves away the assistance. [...] "Besides, I am okay." Though his tone leaves that last statement with some uncertainty.



"Naw blawd that I can see," agrees the other with a good-natured shrug. Four-arms reach out and enfold Darius plus Mack, hugging them tight on each side of the big alien: "Alright! Let's gaw get plastered, spirks. We've frecsing *earned* it!" 

Even if Darga eventually ends up fingering them as Force users, *this* night is still theirs!



possum said:


> "a 50,000 credit payday to the winning team," Darga answers through his translator droid.  "If you survive..."



Sloor looses some of his grin: "Saw we ain't the champions yet?"

<Response Darga?>









*OOC:*


Since we've just defeated Darga's top team, I though *WE* were now the Rattatak Champions (hence Sloor's original question).

*EDIT= *Does Darga (or Demos) show any signs of looking at Mir at all weird?


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 28, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack nods some appreciation on the assessment that he isn't leaking blood from any visible places.

"Sloor, buddy, the Crimson Fists are champions.  Even is we have to beat some more alleged _champions_ to prove it."

"By the Galaxy, let's get frescin' plastered as you said." 

He looks askance at Mir, wondering if she gets really inebriated whether he will get a shot.  He is feeling rather frisky in the aftermath of their gladiatorial debut. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Nov 28, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> "Naw blawd that I can see," agrees the other with a good-natured shrug. Four-arms reach out and enfold Darius plus Mack, hugging them tight on each side of the big alien: "Alright! Let's gaw get plastered, spirks. We've frecsing *earned* it!"
> 
> Even if Darga eventually ends up fingering them as Force users, *this* night is still theirs!
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


You're not the champions of Rattatak, but you have "qualified" for the team arena event in several months if you don't tick Darga off in the meantime.  And if either Darga or Demos looked at Mir weird for any Force abilities, it was when you were unable to see it.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 28, 2011)

"I will happily raise a glass with you, my friend," says Darius from within the folds of Sloor's arms, "although it might be wise if one of us at least kept his wits about him. I'll leave the getting plastered to you and Mack. Like working a crowd, you're better at it than me."


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 29, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> "I will happily raise a glass with you, my friend," says Darius from within the folds of Sloor's arms, "although it might be wise if one of us at least kept his wits about him. I'll leave the getting plastered to you and Mack. Like working a crowd, you're better at it than me."



The 'friend' bit earns him a couple of raised eyebrows, but -hey- apparently even Darius can loosen up a bit now and then! "What abawt you, Sra? Sawme mawre meditatian?"

<Response Mir?>



perrinmiller said:


> "Sloor, buddy, the Crimson Fists are champions.  Even is we have to beat some more alleged _champions_ to prove it."



The big guy's grin slowly, steadily returns, "Fifty thawsand creds, eh?"









*OOC:*


Are we autoshunted to our rooms, Possum, or can we choose to party the night away instead?


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 29, 2011)

She looks to Sloor, "A bit of meditating can keep one's mind sharp. In this case, I might be convinced to have a drink or two."

She turns to Demos, "It would appear my friends here are into some celebration, might we acquire some alcoholic beverages to go around, please?"

She smiles and looks to her companions, "A very good win for us."

She tries to keep an eye out for anything...out of the ordinary. ((Perception 1d20+9=24 ))

[sblock=Re Force Powers]Well... the 3 Force Powers that Mir did use would be rather difficult to detect, since none had any visible effects. The first two were Mir turning to the Krags and suggesting to them to do something... odd yes... and they might watch her for 'something'. The Vital Transfer, was Mir merely giving Sloor a helping hand but all looks. Trying to keep any flashy abilities to a minimum 

Further question re force powers moved to the ooc thread. (in a little bit, dinner time)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 29, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack puts an arm around the baton wielder, "Don't you worry, Darius.  Being a mercenary requires that you work hard AND play hard.  Getting plastered is easy, we will show you how." 

The soldier hopes that a drink or two, will be stretched into three to five or more to increase his chances with Mir letting her feminine defenses down.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster Rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Nov 30, 2011)

OOC: Feel free to party all you want after you get your equipment stored away.

Alcohol is served freely and heavily in Darga's throne room after the battle is finished.  Several lower bounty hunters rush over to congratulate you on a victory well deserved.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 30, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> She looks to Sloor, "A bit of meditating can keep one's mind sharp. In this case, I might be convinced to have a drink or two."



"Perfect! Frecsing perfect!" agrees Sloor, beaming a pleasantly-surprised grin her way.

"Nothing quite like a nicely blunted instrument to broaden the mind," lightly agrees TB from its discreet spot way at the back of the party (almost like it's trying not to be noticed...).









*OOC:*


Bit short on time tonight. No time to deal with the fans.  Sloor plans to work the room, propose a couple of toasts and get in a screaming, drunken fight with Darga over the latest Droid Catch results (just kidding).


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 1, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack puts an arm around the baton wielder, "Don't you worry, Darius.  Being a mercenary requires that you work hard AND play hard.  Getting plastered is easy, we will show you how."




Is that a smile from Darius? Maybe just a hint.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 2, 2011)

*Highlights from the party*

Sloor trying to show Darius how to dance "Awjawm style" (which apparently involves a strong base beat, a few basic steps and a complex mix of locking and sinuous arm movements -- usually all at once, with different arms doing different things!). 

"A tawst! SHUT - UP! A frekking tawst, I said! Taw Zayda and his team: the best frecsing battlers we've ever faced!"

A wristshake with Darg Karg slowly turning into a strength contest, each side unwilling to - let - *go*! A drunken arm-wrestling tournament ensues.

Sloor discussing insignias with a trandoshian bounty hunter who has some expertise that way. 
"Naw, naw. Naw blawd drawps! I'm seeing fawr red fists, awne fawr each awf us - fawr fingers, awf cawrse - like they're spray-painted awn metal awr sawmething."
"One for each of us?" mentions TB from behind its owner's shoulder. 
"Awh. Right." A suddenly sharpened smile: "Thraw in a wingnut then."
"... Hexagonal, please," icily corrects the hover droid.

Sloor squatting in a circle with the two younger Karg brothers, gambling on some local game of dexterity and luck involving pieces of metal scrap. He turns around to greet a new arrival, grey smoke streaming up. All of them are smoking stogies of something that smells like clowing plastics.









*OOC:*


Feel free to add yourself to any of those scenes if you want. Feel *encouraged* to add your own.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 2, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack goes into the refresher and removes his helmet and cleans up the nose bleed and rinses out his mouth. Talking to himself in the mirror since he is alone, he frowns, "Not sure what the frak this is all about, but at least it stopped. Maybe the air is too dry." 

The soldier is fooling himself, since the air filtration system in his armor would have made that a non-issue. 

Mack leaves the helmet in their quarters and catches up to the revelry, sticking close to Mir.  He carefully watches over her, and makes sure she has plenty to drink.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Alcoholic beverage and possibly Mir 

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Dec 2, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> Sloor trying to show Darius how to dance "Awjawm style" (which apparently involves a strong base beat, a few basic steps and a complex mix of locking and sinuous arm movements -- usually all at once, with different arms doing different things!).
> 
> "A tawst! SHUT - UP! A frekking tawst, I said! Taw Zayda and his team: the best frecsing battlers we've ever faced!"
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


You are having way to much fun with this, aren't you?  







Zayda returns the toast somewhat haphazardly, the young Rodian's concussion prohibiting him from drinking anything alcoholic for the night and he has reluctantly settled into drinking flavored carbonated water for the night.

The three Karg brothers are celebrating with more adult beverages with Sloor, two of them ashamed of their actions in the arena.  The last anyone saw of RX was Darga's salvage crew carrying the scattered pieces of the droid into the workshop.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 2, 2011)

Mir remains off to one side of Sloor's impromptu party. As mack returns she nods, "Doing alright?" While the woman might appear to have several different glasses of differing drinks, she does nothing more than sip at them. Grabbing another before anyone might notice that she never finished. _'Must keep my wits about me, especially at a time like this.'_

As she watches her companions party she smiles, _'Well. Now we are in with Daraga. Now to find out what he's up to and what this Sarlacc Project is about.'_

She will smile and hoist her drink at yet another toast from Sloor.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 3, 2011)

possum said:


> Zayda returns the toast somewhat haphazardly, the young Rodian's concussion prohibiting him from drinking anything alcoholic for the night and he has reluctantly settled into drinking flavored carbonated water for the night.



"Hey, spirk!" His toast done, the besalisk strides over to the bug-eyed gunman, drink in hand, and gets him into a playful half-headlock: "Haw's the arm? You want TB taw have a look at it?"



Binder Fred said:


> Sloor squatting in a circle with the two younger Karg brothers, gambling on some local game of dexterity and luck involving pieces of metal scrap. He turns around to greet a new arrival, grey smoke streaming up: all of them are smoking stogies of something that smells like clowing plastics



"Sra! Came awn and play with us!"

<Response Mir?>









*OOC:*


I have never heard of this_ 'too much fun' _you speak of.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 4, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Being a little tipsy and Mir is not getting drunk, nor returning any of he flirtatious gestures (probably because he isn't very good at them), Mack goes to investigate where they took the RX remains.

"Anyone mind if I... _hic_... take a look at our scrapped foe?" 

The soldier is mainly curious, but perhaps there are salvageable parts he can use on TB.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Alcoholic beverage

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 5, 2011)

Darius spends most of the party attempting to act the part of aloof mercenary, wandering the fringes of the room looking dangerous and mysterious, and drinking little. The image is somewhat spoiled when Sloor somehow persuades him into a dancing lesson. After this he loosens up a little, and even manages to smile and make small-talk with other guests. His natural reserve and high levels of distrust, however, stop him from becoming too involved. This is, after all, merely the first step in the mission.


----------



## possum (Dec 5, 2011)

"If you think you can get him operational better than we can," the workshop manager says, "be my guest.".  He leads you into the workshop, a stark white room save for the oil grime on the workbenches.  Several scraps of droid metal lay in bins while nearly-functional droids meander around.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 5, 2011)

"I better keep an eye on Mack," Mir says as she watches him wonder off alone. She gets up and moves after him.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 6, 2011)

"You want TB?" offers Sloor.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 6, 2011)

"No thanks... I'll be fine. Or you'll hear a scream for help..." She nods to Sloor and disappears after Mack.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 7, 2011)

The droid pokes him with its extensible manipulator, hard. 

"What?"

"I should not have to be the one saying this, oh grand master of persuasion, but: two persons excuse themselves from a party, seconds apart...? Think about it."

He does. "...Awh... Frek." But then, why should he care? It's not like- He's drunk too much of that and not enough of this, is all. And besides: "She's a frecsing *saint*, TB. She's just wawrried."

"Uhu," airily agrees his droid.

If looks could bruise. "I frecsing hate you sawmetimes. A *hundred* awn the next pass, spirks!" Scrap metal randomizers impact the tiles in front of him, just a bit more forcefully than strictly necessary.

"_And yet my love knows no bounds_," softly quotes the hover droid at his back as it resumes its discreet surveillance of their noisy surroundings. 










*OOC:*


I figure Sloor has bet 300 creds so far. Want me to roll a Gambling roll, Possum? *I'm* actually hoping to loose a little money to win further points with the Zayda team, but you'd get an entirely different point of view if you asked Sloor, of course.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 7, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack notices Mir come into the workshop behind, "Hey, doll.  I am looking at our handiwork and checking to see if we can salvage something." 

The soldier is tipsy, but his metal faculties are not really impaired.  Maybe his judgement is off a bit (Wisdom penalty, not Intelligence).  He pulls out his interface visor and sets down the alcoholic drink.

"Say, mate.  You mind if I keep the broken droid?  We sorta won the rights to him by trial of combat."  He asks the workshop manager as he pulls out his toolkit.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Toolkit

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Transfered to the OOC thread.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 7, 2011)

Mir moves across from Mack at the workbench looking over the droid and asks, "We need another one?"  She looks about the room. (any other exits?) 

(( Perception 1d20+9=11 Nothing to see here... move along ))


----------



## possum (Dec 8, 2011)

OOC: Just the one

The manager of the workshop shakes his head at Mack's suggestion and Mir's question.  "Not my decision to make," he states, collecting needed tools and laying them on a cloth next to the pieces of RX's broken chassis.  "This here droid is owned by ZayKar-Four Enterprises.  Kind of a bad name, but that's what they call themselves for business reasons..."


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 8, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*









*OOC:*


Honestly, I am ready to advance the scene when you guys are. 





Mack shrugs, "I would not say, 'need'.  But, it might come in handy, Mir." 

The soldier starts examining the droid's condition. He asks the workshop manager, "So if those people own it, who do I ask about claiming salvage? Anyone we know?"

"What are these business reasons you mentioned, I you don't mind me asking?" 

_OOC: Take 10 on skill checks_
[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Toolkit

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Dec 8, 2011)

"He's actually not that bad," the mechanic says.  "That axe slice took off the arm and then severed the central automation unit, it's spine if you will.  A little soldering, welding and spare parts and he'll be as good as new.  Probably..."

He looks at Mack a little funny when he asks about the business purposes of the name.  "Ah, that's right, you're new.  They're on the entertainment gladiator circuit in this sector.  It's non-lethal, so it's legal, but as you can see they don't mind in getting in on the less-legal side of it..."


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Gambling Roll: 1d20+3=22. Oops. That's "Win stakes X5" for a total of 1500 creds. Looks like Sloor cleaned them out off the court too.  

Unless you want to make it "Gambling against other characters", Possum?


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 9, 2011)

Darius finds himself in a conflicted mood, still worrying about his actions and feelings in the arena. He had let himself get carried away with the thrill of the fight, and it had almost killed him. Whilst part of him vowed not to do so again, and to behave in a fashion more befitting of  a Jedi, another part of him secretly enjoyed it. 

Pushing thoughs aside, he tries to concentrate instead on the mission. They had made the first step in gaining Darga's confidence. Now it was a question of finding the Imperial connection. Subtlety really wasn't Darius' strong point. He decides to find the team member for whom it was.

****

Sloor notices Darius push in beside him at the gaming tables.  Looking around the room rather than at the besalisk, Darius nevertheless addresses him.

"So, how we doing?"

[sblock=OOC]
Perception check to scan the room and see if anyone seems to be paying undue attention to Darius and Sloor.
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Dec 9, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> Perception check to scan the room and see if anyone seems to be paying undue attention to Darius and Sloor.
> [/sblock]












*OOC:*


I guess that's going by your definition of "undue" at the moment, considering your recent fame in the arena.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 10, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack picks at the parts, "Where are these quasi-legal modifications?" 

The soldier is looking to try to find any special parts on the droid to see if anything might be of use to transfer to TB

_OOC: Take 10 on skill checks_
[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Toolkit

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 10, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> "So, how we doing?"



"Frecsing lawasy," grins the big alien, smoke pouring out of his mouth, the pockets of his jacket overflowing with new-won loot. "You awght taw try awt awne awf these things, Darius man: they're marbling great!" He extracts a somewhat rumpled stogie from somewhere and presents it to the jedi before raising his empty mug high with another hand and starting a chorus of "Refill!" that quickly, boisterously spreads to all those nearby, to the besalisk's obvious enjoyment. 

For all that he seems somewhat... restless?

[sblock=OOC]Nothing so formal as gaming tables that I know of, Simon (I could be wrong, of course). In my head Sloor's sort of been starting/joining his own little gambling havens here and there as the mood struck him (see the Karg brothers scenelet in my initial party post for an example). [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Dec 10, 2011)

"I was primarily talking about their last fight, if you know what I mean, what with them trying to kill Raden.  But, as for the droid..." The mechanic points to the head of the droid.  "CPU's actually from a military grade droid that was only in the prototype stage when the war ended.  Zayda had it installed soon afterwards.  Since then, with his modified law enforcement chip replaced, he was on a pretty good KO streak."

***

At the gaming tables, Sloor manages to just break even in his pursuits of even greater wealth, or at least the illusion that he is...


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 12, 2011)

possum said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I guess that's going by your definition of "undue" at the moment, considering your recent fame in the arena.




OOC: Well, I guess anyone who looks like they're trying not to look like they're looking, if that makes any sense!



Binder Fred said:


> "Frecsing lawasy," grins the big alien, smoke pouring out of his mouth, the pockets of his jacket overflowing with new-won loot. "You awght taw try awt awne awf these things, Darius man: they're marbling great!" He extracts a somewhat rumpled stogie from somewhere and presents it to the jedi before raising his empty mug high with another hand and starting a chorus of "Refill!" that quickly, boisterously spreads to all those nearby, to the besalisk's obvious enjoyment.
> 
> For all that he seems somewhat... restless?




Darius takes the cigar gingerly and picks off some of the pocket fluff. 

"I suppose it's the kind of thing a hardened mercenary would do..." he mutter to himself as he accepts a light and takes the tiniest draw. He affects to be seen holding it, sometimes clamped in the side of his mouth like Sloor does, without actually smoking the thing as much as he can. 

[sblock=OOC]
BF, in which case I'll try to readjust my mental picture to one less James Bond and more Damon Runyon!
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 12, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack moves over to the other side of the workshop looking at other items and talks to Mir aside without the manager being privy to his low whisper, "Mir, you think you can persuade the guy to either look the other way or just give us the CPU and the modified law enforcement chip?"

"Those drekheads are cheaters and it is only right that we take the stuff away from them. And... well, use it ourselves." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Toolkit

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 13, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> Darius takes the cigar gingerly and picks off some of the pocket fluff. "I suppose it's the kind of thing a hardened mercenary would do..." he mutter to himself as he accepts a light and takes the tiniest draw.



"Frekking right!" agrees Sloor with a slap to the back and a series of handless puffs on his own death stick. "REFILL!" 

Attracted by the cries, an older twi'lek slave starts heading their way at a glacial pace, but *with* a brace of pitchers (the younger slaves all went with Darga when he retired).

"Sawmething you wanted taw talk abawt, spirk?"

<Response Darius?>


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 13, 2011)

Mir looks at Mack as one of her brows raised. She cauisially looks about for any monitoring devices and answers in a low tone, "I might be able too, but I really do not see any need to do so." She then gets a strange questioning look, "Cheating? I do not recall any and even if there were, I think Darga would look favorbably upon such, as long as it helped him get more credits."

"We are already on shaky ground here and we do not need any more attention upon us than necessary." She shrugs in an apologetic way, "Sorry Mack."

"Perhaps we should try to get a look around. If asked we were looking for somewhere private." The woman says changing the subject.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 14, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> "Sawmething you wanted taw talk abawt, spirk?"




Darius takes one of the beverages and waits until the serving girl has moved on.

"Not here," he says, glancing around. "I'm wondering what you think we should do next about, you know, what the Admiral said."


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 14, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack looks back at the attractive woman with a smirk and a raised eyebrow, "Sure, let's go somewhere private."

"Thanks for the look around, pal." He says to the workshop manager as he gestures for Mir to go ahead and lead the way.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Toolkit

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 16, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> "Not here," he says, glancing around. "I'm wondering what you think we should do next about, you know, what the Admiral said."



Sloor can't help chuckling as he takes a large swallow then forcefully clinks glasses with the slave's pitchers before that worthy can get fully out of range, "Well I *am* a little drunk right naw... But I'm thinking the key- the key, *I* think, is taw knaw the lay awf the land. Tell you what, Darius man: tawmawrraw, if the lord hasn't gawt anything fawr us yet, you and me'll gaw prawling fawr trawble in the wild places awf-" a wide gesture with the limbs not presently drinking or smoking "-this place."

"He _is_ drunk," apologizes TB.

Sloor grins, unconcerned. "What daw you say?"


----------



## possum (Dec 16, 2011)

[sblock=For Force-Sensitives Only]
You're awakened from your sleep by an odd whispering.  You attempt to listen to where the strange sounds are coming from, but you can't exactly pinpoint it.  There also seems to be two distinct voices as well, at least you think so[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 16, 2011)

OOC: Gah! Going to be out of 'tinternet contact over the weekend, but Darius will have something to say about this on Monday.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 17, 2011)

Mack is snoring in his quarters, the alcohol wearing off and dreaming impure thoughts of Mir.

_OOC: I assume he is alone, unless she acquiesced to join him._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing, unless Mir is at hand. 

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 17, 2011)

After attempting to roam Darga's place and getting no where, Mir helps Mack back to his room. While he is quite adamant that she stay with him she smiles and places the man in the bed. She does remain in the room in a chair to be sure he will be alright and to please him in his drunken mood. Mir decides it best to enter a *Force Trance* to rest (auto make a DC 10)

The woman instantly comes out of her trance and bolts up out of the chair, her hand on her blaster. She looks about the room to see only a snoring Mack. She clears her head and knows that she sensed something. Shaking herself away she puts the weapon away and sits. She calms herself and attempts to _*Sense Force*_ to look for another Force user... ((Use the Force check 1d20+14=30 ))

[sblock=Mir's Mini-Stats]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1 / Soldier 1
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 19 *Frotitude:* 17 *Will:* 17
*Hit Points:* 44 of 44 *Threshold:* 17 *Second Wind:* 2 of 2 (13 HP healed)
*In Hand:* Heavy Blaster Pistol +3 (3d8+1)
*Force Points:* 7 *Destiny Points:* 4 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Dec 18, 2011)

Looking through the Force, Mir can sense four different Force signatures.  One she can pinpoint as Darius in one of the nearby rooms, but the others are more elusive.  Two of them seem a bit more subdued than the others, and even though Mir can't quite pinpoint where they are, she can tell that they are close to each other.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 19, 2011)

Binder Fred said:


> Sloor grins, unconcerned. "What daw you say?"




"Tomorrow it is," says Darius. "Go easy on these poor saps, my friend."

Later....

Darius wakes up suddenly, his lightsaber is in his hands and lit before he is even aware of his surroundings. For a moment he sits in the pale blue light of the lightsaber whilst his heart rate slows and then, sheepishly, switches it off again.

But there was... something.

Bringing his breathing under control. he closes his eyes and reaches out with his _other_ senses.

[sblock=OOC]
Use The Force check to Sense Force.

Edit: LOL, didn't read Songdragon's response for Mir before typing this - guess we're a triggy happy, jump bunch!
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Dec 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


To be fair to you both, waking up after hearing strange whispering is very startling to say the least, especially when you all are undercover.  Darius is able to sense the same thing as Mir did.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 20, 2011)

Mir looks at the sleeping Mack and whispers to herself, "How you have it so simple..." She closes her eyes and with a deep sigh, she departs the room and makes for the Jedi's, hoping that he might have some insight.

She taps on his door, "It's Mir."


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 20, 2011)

Darius throws on a robe and is about to leave to seek out Mir when the knock on the door comes. He opens the door, cautiously at first and then wide enough to admit Mir when he sees that it is truly her.

"You sensed it too," he says, not one for preamble and small talk. It's almost a question.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 20, 2011)

Mir nods and moves into the room and closes the door. She starts, "I do not know how safe it is to speak here, we are within a Hutt's domain after all. I have not been up front, but you are now aware of some of what I can do." There is a pause as she looks at Darius, "I trust few with that information these days"

"It would appear there are 'others', two close to one another, and another. Question is, what do we do now. Attempt contact? Go looking? And who is friend or foe?" She takes a breath, "We will need to tell Sloor and Mack, though both are more than a little... intoxicated at present."


[sblock=Mir's Mini-Stats]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1 / Soldier 1
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 19 *Frotitude:* 17 *Will:* 17
*Hit Points:* 44 of 44 *Threshold:* 17 *Second Wind:* 2 of 2 (13 HP healed)
*In Hand:* Heavy Blaster Pistol +3 (3d8+1)
*Force Points:* 7 *Destiny Points:* 4 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 21, 2011)

Darius frowns.

"Could you locate these others? My skills don't lie in that area. If so, I think we should try to find them, even though they may not be friendly. As for Mack and Sloor...," Darius trails off and looks away from Mir. "I don't think they'd understand. Maybe it's best they don't know."


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 21, 2011)

Mir answers Darius, "I tried, but could not. I know two of them are close to one another."

She looks at the Jedi and consider, "That may be, but they trust me. And in a place like this, " she waves her hands out to indicate the Hutt's palace, "They will either be a nasty bunch or captives of some kind. I would rather have them watching our backs then not."

[sblock=Mir's Mini-Stats]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1 / Soldier 1
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 19 *Frotitude:* 17 *Will:* 17
*Hit Points:* 44 of 44 *Threshold:* 17 *Second Wind:* 2 of 2 (13 HP healed)
*In Hand:* Heavy Blaster Pistol +3 (3d8+1)
*Force Points:* 7 *Destiny Points:* 4 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 23, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> "Tomorrow it is," says Darius. "Go easy on these poor saps, my friend."



The besalisk snorts, gesturing to Gol Karg shovelling last round's pot into his pants: "I'll frecsing say it again: these spirks are tawgher than they look, Darius man!" Then, in a burst of visionary genius: "I'll be lucky taw break even... TAW BREAKING EVEN, YOU FREKKERS!" 

The last things Darius hears as he wanders away towards his room are the raucous echoes of alien laughter and the manly crashing of glasses.



Songdragon said:


> "It would appear there are 'others', two close to one another, and another. Question is, what do we do now. Attempt contact? Go looking? And who is friend or foe?" She takes a breath, "We will need to tell Sloor and Mack, though both are more than a little... intoxicated at present."



Sloor suddenly coughs, looks around as if he's missing something but doesn't quite know what it is... and then...

"Frek it." He's off, chucking his discarded fur-trimmed jacket back on as he goes.

After a parting nod to the few remaining gamers, TB glides to rejoin his wake, wearing the mechanical equivalent of a self-satisfied smirk. "Workshop?" it questions, the very definition of rhetorical.









*OOC:*


Is there anybody left in the workshop at this late hour, possum? If so: *"You seen a cawple awf humans gaw by here, spirk?"*


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 23, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> She looks at the Jedi and consider, "That may be, but they trust me. And in a place like this, " she waves her hands out to indicate the Hutt's palace, "They will either be a nasty bunch or captives of some kind. I would rather have them watching our backs then not."




Darius stares into space for a moment, evidently considering something.

"Well," he says finally, "you know then better than me. We'll see if we can stir them." He slides his lightsaber into its hidden holster and, as an afterthough, draws on his holster with its heavy blaster in it. Gesturing to the door he adds "Shall we?"


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 23, 2011)

Mir nods... she taps her earbud communicator, "TB, this is Mir. Are you with Sloor?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 24, 2011)

A crackle. "I prefer to think of it the other way around, but yes... As happens, he's looking for you right now." 

There's definite amusement in the droid's voice on that last part.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 24, 2011)

Mir lets out a laugh as she continues, "Could you and Sloor please meet us at Mack's quarters?"

She leads Darius back to Mack's quarters and enters without knocking...


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 25, 2011)

"You seen a cawple awf humans gaw by here, spirk?" is what Sloor is saying at the moment, looking down on a very, very old cleaning droid in the half-lit workshop. "Say 'bout yay high?" A pair of hands indicate two different heights at the same time.

"Beeboop, whee too plee," flashing red and blue lights.

"Fine, fine." A pause. "What'd it say?"

"We are invited into Mack's quarters for a late nightcap."

A notably longer pause, a look back at the cleaning droid... "Friend of Mack's, is it?"

"Comm," explains TB, belatedly taking pity.

The besalisk's smile slowly returns: "Naw that's mawre like it!"

"Perhaps _'nightcap'_ was the wrong word to use?" thoughtfully posits the hover droid to its mechanical opposite, but Sloor is already gone.

***​
Some few minutes later, after nearly getting lost twice in the frekingly unfamiliar corridors (good thing TB went on the recon mission earlier (and that it hasn't been celebrating, contrarily to _somebody_)), the two are finally free to ring the admittance button on Mack's door: "Hawsekeeping!"


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 26, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack is dreaming and murmuring in his sleep, "..oh baby... yes, do that... oooo... just like that...  yeah...  eh? Not yet?...  yeaaahhhh."

He stirs at the noise, "What the frak?... Go AWAY!"

Too late to get back to his fun dream of working to fix and repair a driod, he grumbles and gets up to let the drekhead, whoever it is, in.

"I could have sworn, Mir was in here," he grumbles as he notices he is alone.  Trudging to the door in his boxer short, he opens it and declares, "Yeah, what do you want?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 26, 2011)

It's Sloor, of course, big as life and looking to be in a despicably good mood too, judging by the grin. "Hey, you're the awne whaw invited us, Mack man."

"It was Mir, actually," corrects TB from its greater height. "And Darius as well." Is that just a hint of sardonic enjoyment in its voice? "They implied they would be here."

"Well... frek." It's taken a while, but only two things he can think of that would bring this many consenting adults together this late at night -- and somehow Mir and Darius don't seem the type for number one. "We're cawming in." And he does.

[sblock=OOC]Think you missed this bit Perrin: "She leads Darius back to Mack's quarters and enters without knocking...". I'm thinking there's more people in your appartment than you think. [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 27, 2011)

Mir arrives with Darius in tow right behind Sloor. She moves into the room and moves aside to admit Darius before closing the door.

"Sorry to pull you away from whatever you might have been doing, but we," she motions to Darius and herself, "We were awakened by at least two like myself." She hopes that Sloor and Mack understand as she avoids using certain terms or words aloud.

"Looking for them, there are two close together. There is also another within Darga's palace. I do not know if any are like us or those taking a darker path. Darius believes we should look for the pair."  Mir comments as she closes her eyes a moment to see if that is a good choice or not.

(( Use the Force (Search my feelings to know if going after the pair is the right thing to do.) 1d20+14=21 ))

"We also have our task to complete as well... I am not sure how this might affect the other." She says looking to the four assembled before her.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 27, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> Mir arrives with Darius in tow right behind Sloor. She moves into the room and moves aside to admit Darius before closing the door.



"TB, vid-vox," orders Sloor when he sees her face.

"Engaged." There is a fading hum as the scrambler kick on.









*OOC:*


Vid-vox scrambler engaged.








Songdragon said:


> "We also have our task to complete as well... I am not sure how this might affect the other." She says looking to the four assembled before her.



The besalisk actually breathes a sigh of relief, dropping to a somewhat sprawled seat at the head of Mack's rumpled bed: "You're frecsing murder awn the nerves sawmetimes, Sra. Fawr a cawple of beats there-" He lets that drop, taking the time to slap and shake himself to at least passable mental awareness, though he does look... tired all of a sudden. "I take it they weren't at the party with the rest?"

_«Assuming not:_
"Saw you're thinking prisawners." Rubbing at what looks to be the equivalent of temples for his species.

"Or persons with good taste?" mentions TB for completeness' sake, before catching its owner's raised browridge... "_'Personnel on duty'_ then?"

<Response Darius and/or Mir?>


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 27, 2011)

Darius paces restlessly.

"They may be..., they may share a training tradition with myself, in which case I don't doubt that they are prisoners. Perhaps even bargaining chips for the Admiral's friends. They may be more like Mir, in which case perhaps they just wish to hide their abilities in a place like this. Or, indeed, they may be the type who use their powers to progress far in an organistion like this.

"Whatever their reasons for being here, I intend to find them, to free them, learn with them or destroy them, whatever ends are required."

The young man stops his pacing and stares intently at Sloor and Mack. 

"You are both more comfortable in this kind of situation than I am, I...," he glances at Mir, "_we_ could use your help but if not I will find them myself."


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 27, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack is still bleary-eyed and let's everyone in without comment.  After hearing a bit about what's going on, says, "Well, let me finish waking up and get dressed then."

The soldier scratches his butt absently as he walks back to his gear to put on his body glove underlining and armor.  He listens to the rest of the conversation as he goes about his business.

Not wanting to be left out on any rescuing, Mack gives Darius a thumbs up to signify that he is in. Gonads as big as death stars, don't ya know.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Dec 27, 2011)

Songdragon said:


> (( Use the Force (Search my feelings to know if going after the pair is the right thing to do.) 1d20+14=21 ))




        *GM:*  It's certainly a good thing to do that may very well help in the future.     

The way that would seem to bring you closer to the two "voices" and Force signatures that Mir and Darius sensed is the stairway to the south.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 27, 2011)

She looks to Darius and then to Sloor as Mack is already in,  "I feel it would be to our benefit to find this pair."


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 28, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> Darius paces restlessly. "They may share a training tradition with myself, in which case I don't doubt that they are prisoners. Perhaps even bargaining chips for the Admiral's friends. They may be more like Mir, in which case perhaps they just wish to hide their abilities in a place like this. Or, indeed, they may be the type who use their powers to progress far in an organistion like this."



"Campletely different frawm what *we*'ve been dawing, awf cawrse," grumbles Sloor, somewhat in a difficult mood at this point. 



Songdragon said:


> She looks to Darius and then to Sloor as Mack is already in,  "I feel it would be to our benefit to find this pair."



"Frekking current again?" questions the besalisk, which is his way of referring to whatever's been dragging them along ever since they met. Marbling thing seems to be getting stronger too!

<Response Mir?>

He leans forward, "Well, dawes it have taw be frecsing *naw*? I mean, me and Mack ain't exactly at awer mawst cawardinated at the mawment - naw awffense, Mack man -, and neither are you taw: it's been a frekking - LONG - DAY. Can't you spirks - I dan't knaw - _talk_ with them?" With radiating hand gestures out of his head and into the wide blue ether or something. He's not all that comfortable around the very *subject* of mental powers, quite obviously.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 28, 2011)

Mir smiles at Sloor and the view of how life works. An apt view at that she though. She answers the besalisk, "Yes, the 'currents' again. Strong ones."

"And while there are those that can do as you ask, most cannot in any meaningful way. Think of it as sending but a single word. I could try, but they might consider it a threat rather than aid."

Mir will attempt to contact one of the pair. She quiets her mind and reaches out with the Force. She sends emotions of wanting to help...


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 29, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack holds an armored gloved hand cupped in front of his face and breathes into it to check his breath. He shrugs, "Aww, I am okay.  I got bad breath from sleeping it off, but it don't reek of that liqueur I was drinking."

The soldier grabs up his blaster rifle and sights it in on the wall, checking to see if his aim is steady or not.  Not great, but good enough.

"No frakkin' worries, buddy.  Steady as a rock.  But, are we really going to need to be shooting to solve this problem?"

The prospect of action has triggered his soldier training to bring him fully awake and alert fairly quickly.  In fact he is feeling quite chipper now, amazing what a one hour power nap will do.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 29, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> The soldier grabs up his blaster rifle and sights it in on the wall, checking to see if his aim is steady or not.  Not great, but good enough. "No frakkin' worries, buddy.  Steady as a rock.  But, are we really going to need to be shooting to solve this problem?"



Sloor sighs, a man settling his shoulder under the lead mantle of too much drink and not enough sleep. "Unless we can stash them in awer pawckets awr sawmething, I'm suggesting we DAN'T daw anything taw steam awff Darga right naw. We gawt a gawd thing gawing here saw far, so JUST casing, prep wawrk and..." A vague gesture, his train of thought suddenly lost.

"Establishing the lines of communication?" furnishes TB.

"Establishing the lines of communication. Fawr naw." A suddenly hard look for all three organics present, each in turn (and Darius in particular as he seems the most gun ho): "Agreed?" The glint in his brown orbs implies he isn't joking around. Frek if he's going to die tonight because of some spirks he's never even met! (and probably isn't going to like).

<Response all?>



Songdragon said:


> Mir attempts to contact one of the pair. She quiets her mind and reaches out with the Force. She sends emotions of wanting to help...



While she does that, Sloor whisper to the jedi, keeping it low so she isn't disturbed: "What did you spirks sense anyway? Just a presence?"

<Response Darius?>


----------



## possum (Dec 29, 2011)

*GM:*  Mir is unable to contact either of the two signatures via the Force.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 29, 2011)

Mir looks to the others after trying to contact the two force sensitive individuals. She shakes her head, "Sorry, I could not contact either." 

"We are not here to make friends with Darga either, we are here to find information." she adds, "And then get out of here with it."


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 30, 2011)

Sloor rears up, frekking insulted, and then something clicks: no greed; she has no frecsing greed! Doesn't think anything of spitting on what they've gained so far (the ear of a Hutt, for frecsing out loud! Access to his network._ Access to the coming Imperials!_), doesn't think of future gains -- either for the frekking long term 'mission' OR for themselves personally later on. She's only thinking of helping in the now - a flash to the felucian village - again. 

Which is scary as all hell by itself, but "The prawblem cawmes when you frekking need taw shoot a plan that has an actual chance awf wawrking in the face while carrying awt sawmething that prawbably has naw frecsing cawnnection taw why we're here, Sra." He raises a pair of hands in an appeal to frecsing common sense, some of his exasperation coming through at last: "What's WRANG with wanting taw peek intaw this lawvely black bawx you spirks are handing us *befawre* we stake every single frecsing thing we awn an it?"










*OOC:*


Holding off on the rest till this is settled.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 31, 2011)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack throws his two credits in, "Discretion is the better part of valor, or some drek like that."

"Of course, if the castle needs to be stormed, then the middle of night is as good a time as any. So, recon in force it is?"

The soldier flips the power on his blaster rifle and the faint whine of the weapons cells charging can be heard in the silence of waiting for Mir and Darius to say their peace.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 2, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> "So, recon in force it is?"
> 
> The soldier flips the power on his blaster rifle and the faint whine of the weapons cells charging can be heard in the silence of waiting for Mir and Darius to say their peace.



"You gawt taw see that it's reason," softly concludes Sloor, a bit worried by her lack of immediate response (you can see it in his eyes).


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 2, 2012)

Mir looks to Sloor, "Beyond getting the information we needed, there was a plan? We obviously see the galaxy in a different way. I had no intention of blindingly charging into the unknown. If I had skills with a computer or something other then stealth I would use them to see what is going on in this place. Darius wanted to do this with just me. I was the one that thought better of it and made a point to come get the help of Mack and yourself."

She pauses for a moment, "You have no idea what it like to always looking over your shoulder waiting to be hunted merely because I have a gift. The Empire may not like aliens all that much, but they fear those like me, and have everyone else made to fear us too. I am not looking for sympathy, but telling you this because the two we are looking for might be like me. They do not deserve to suffer any more than I do."

"So, lets check things out and see what it leads to. Just maybe, they have information into what we are looking for. If you have any other ideas, I am willing to listen to them." Mir looks at the three men and droid before her to see if they have anything to add.

(( Wow... that turned into something more than what I was expecting. ))

[sblock=Mir's Mini-Stats]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1 / Soldier 1
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 19 *Frotitude:* 17 *Will:* 17
*Hit Points:* 44 of 44 *Threshold:* 17 *Second Wind:* 2 of 2 (13 HP healed)
*In Hand:* Heavy Blaster Pistol +3 (3d8+1)
*Force Points:* 7 *Destiny Points:* 4 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 3, 2012)

Darius steps between Mir and Sloor, one hand upraised.

"This was why I was reluctant to involve them," he says to Mir over his shoulder. Turning to Sloor he meets the besalisk's eye. "And so much for being discrete about what we are doing here. Why not tell wake up the Hutt and tell him everything?"

He takes a step back and shakes his head, trying to calm his feelings. 

"We're not going to compromise the mission. No-one is going to be blasting anyone out of prison. Not tonight. Not until we've met the Admiral's friends."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 3, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack flips his blaster rifle to stun, but despite what Darius says, the soldier will take it wherever he goes.

Though he did raise an eyebrow at Mir's mention of computer research, "Mir, babe, I had not seen a computer console around here.  Did you have something in mind?  I have my interface visor around here somewhere."

He pats his utility belt where he he keeps it.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 4, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> Darius steps between Mir and Sloor, one hand upraised.
> 
> "This was why I was reluctant to involve them," he says to Mir over his shoulder. Turning to Sloor he meets the besalisk's eye. "And so much for being discrete about what we are doing here. Why not tell wake up the Hutt and tell him everything?"



Said besalisk pushes himself up to a standing position in front of the former jedi, quadruple arms flexing: "What the frek is your prawblem, Darius man? Dan't trust the scrambler awr sawmething?" And he sure as frek wasn't the first one to mention 'information', 'not making friends with Darga' or 'let's all go shoot up the Hutt's guards and free some of his frekking prisoners' for that matter!



Dr Simon said:


> He takes a step back and shakes his head, trying to calm his feelings.
> 
> "We're not going to compromise the mission. No-one is going to be blasting anyone out of prison. Not tonight. Not until we've met the Admiral's friends."



_Naw was that saw frekking hard?_, wants to push its way out of Sloor's mouth, but the big alien somehow manages to stick to: "Gawd. Then we're agreed." Jerk.



Songdragon said:


> Mir looks to Sloor, "Beyond getting the information we needed, there was a plan?"



 "Always," he automatically fires back, puzzled that she'd even ask. "You gawt any idea haw useful an inside with a Hutt can be in awer kind awf wawrld, Sra?" Even a Hutt that's a bit out in the dumps at the moment... Maybe *especially* a Hutt that's a bit out in the dumps at the moment! 

Besides, the plan he was talking about was the original get-into-Darga's-organisation-ransack-his-data... Then it comes to him. "You're nawt thinking *they* have it all in their heads, are you Sra?"

<Response Mir?>


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 5, 2012)

If Darius is intimidated by Sloor's posturing he doesn't show it.

"Frankly," he says, "No, I don't trust the scrambler. The trouble with ECM is that there's always better ECCM." He takes a few paces across the room and rubs the back of his head.

"Listen," he says, "All I want is to investigate the presence I felt, see where it leads. I wasn't going to do anything, hm, disruptive, until the time came to say goodbye to the Hutt." _Unless circumstances required otherwise_, he doesn't add. "I _was_ going to investigate alone, but Mir felt the presence too and came and found me. _She_ wanted to involve you two, not me, but," he holds up a conciliatory hand,  "I admit that you're probably better at dissembling than I am. And, as leader of the Crimson Fists, Sloor, I guess you should make the decision." His faint smile is laced with sarcasm.

OOC: Fred, yeah "jerk" is about the attitude I'm aiming for with Darius right now


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 6, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> If Darius is intimidated by Sloor's posturing he doesn't show it. "Frankly," he says, "No, I don't trust the scrambler. The trouble with ECM is that there's always better ECCM." He takes a few paces across the room and rubs the back of his head.



"TB?"

TB zooms in on their surroundings -- the cracked walls, the burnt wall lamp, the afternoon dust that hasn't yet been vacuumed away... "I believe I may be ahead of the curve in this particular case." A pause. "Organic ears are a more likely cause of worry..."  



Dr Simon said:


> "I admit that you're probably better at dissembling than I am. And, as leader of the Crimson Fists, Sloor, I guess you should make the decision." His faint smile is laced with sarcasm.



Uhu... "Saw that's TAW vawtes fawr sanity and a general lack awf blawing up Darga's palace. Any other takers?"


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 6, 2012)

"I do not know what they might know. Only one way to find out." Mir says as she watches the menfolk do their thing.

"Well if someone has listening devices set up, lets get going before they get any more suspicious then then already might be." The woman suggests.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 6, 2012)

Songdragon said:


> "I do not know what they might know. Only one way to find out."



"Right. The hard way it is then." A sigh, and then it's down to business: "I'm thinking TB's awer stealthiest -- besides being able taw see in the dark." An acknowledging dip of the hover droid's glowing blue optics. "Saw let's send it scawting awt frawnt and we'll dawdge awt awf the way awf any patrawls." A sudden thought, "Uh, we gawt any idea where thawse frekkers are being held awr what?"

<Response Darius and/or Mir?>

«So that would be the plan: TB out front, with his scrambled internal comlink beaming back sound and video back to Sloor's datapad.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 6, 2012)

"I would prefer the easy way... in and out with no fuss." Mir comments, "It just never seems to work that way."

She nods to Sloor. "I can be pretty stealthy as well..."

At the Besalisk's question about where to start, "Stairway that way." She points to the south, "Seemed to be the general direction."

(( Mir does have a stealth of +9 as well... no darkvision though))


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 6, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Since Mir is too focused on other things to answer his question, Mack simply shrugs. He grabs his camo-cloak and puts in on.

With everything apparently settled, he follows the others out of his sleeping quarters.  He says, "I'll bring up the rear as usual."

_OOC: Stealth +10 here._
[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 6, 2012)

Darius merely nods agreement to Mir's directions and follows on directly behind her.

OOC: Untrained Stealth +5


----------



## possum (Jan 6, 2012)

As you leave the room and take the stairway down towards where the two Force-sensitives in the group felt the two held presences, you can hear even through the walls the sound of a Neimoidian tenor belting out some sort of operatic song.  Upon closer examination you can tell that it's coming from behind a door a few meters down the hall.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 7, 2012)

Mir whispers to Mack just before departing... "I am sure anything we could elarn from getting some access would be helpful... a layout of this place... to anything that security cameras have recorded. We just need a computer."

As she moves along with the others the woman cringes at the ear piercing music that grates at her like someone running their nails down a chalkboard. And quickly motions to move onward, trying act somewhat causal while still trying to be stealthy as she watches out for any dangers (security cams, folks waiting in the shadows)

((Just because... Knowledge (Galactic Lore) on the Music 1d20+9=25, Stealth 1d20+9=28, Perception 1d20+9=23))

[sblock=Mir's Mini-Stats]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1 / Soldier 1
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 19 *Frotitude:* 17 *Will:* 17
*Hit Points:* 44 of 44 *Threshold:* 17 *Second Wind:* 2 of 2 (13 HP healed)
*In Hand:* Heavy Blaster Pistol +3 (3d8+1)
*Force Points:* 7 *Destiny Points:* 4 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jan 7, 2012)

The music is from a famous Neimoidian opera "The Lost Colony" about the mythical origins of the species branching off from the Duros.  While you are unable to understand the language of the singing, you're likely able to narrow it down to about 3/4 of the way through the show.  You're also able to identify that it was from a production held at the Galaxy on Coruscant about a year before the Clone Wars began.

There is currently no security along the walls of the hall that you can see.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 8, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> Since Mack simply shrugs. He grabs his camo-cloak and puts in on.



"Awh. Right. Fawrgawt abawt thawse. TB, could you hand me mine?" 

As he's putting it on though, the besalisk spots Darius through the collar of his poncho, pauses... and then brusquely thrusts out the garment in the jedi's general direction -- been around Mir too frekking long, that's *got* to be the problem... "Let me guess: never had reasan taw sneak abawt?"

<Response Darius?>









*OOC:*


Sloor and TB's Stealth +9. Poncho grants +5 to Darius if he accepts it.








possum said:


> As you leave the room and take the stairway down towards where the two Force-sensitives in the group felt the two held presences, you can hear even through the walls the sound of a Neimoidian tenor belting out some sort of operatic song.  Upon closer examination you can tell that it's coming from behind a door a few meters down the hall.



"Gawd start," shrugs Sloor. "They wan't be hearing us through *that*!" He gestures TB in front - way out in front - and pulls out his datapad from its belt holster, holding it in his lower left hand for easy reference. A few thumb clicks and TB's vid and audio feeds are live on the tiny holographic display... Been a while, but it's good to get back to basics!









*OOC:*


Unless the force-sensitives indicate differently, Sloor will sneak past the door and keep on trucking.  He's palmed one of his stun knuckles for immediate use if need be.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 9, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> As he's putting it on though, the besalisk spots Darius through the collar of his poncho, pauses... and then brusquely thrusts out the garment in the jedi's general direction -- been around Mir too frekking long, that's *got* to be the problem... "Let me guess: never had reasan taw sneak abawt?"





Darius takes the garment with a nod of gratitude.

"I wouldn't say that," he says. "But most of my training came during the Clone Wars. My master focussed on direct combat methods rather than infiltration." His attention drifts slightly as his thoughts take him elsewhere, then he shakes his head and puts on the poncho.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 9, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack mutters, "I should have thought of that myself.  Thanks, Mir.  You seen a computer around anywhere?"

In his still partially drink-clouded mind, her tries to recall if he saw a computer console anywhere in their recon earlier.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 10, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> "I wouldn't say that," he says. "But most of my training came during the Clone Wars. My master focussed on direct combat methods rather than infiltration." His attention drifts slightly as his thoughts take him elsewhere, then he shakes his head and puts on the poncho.



"Training. Right." And now he feels frecsing naked without the poncho. Drunk and naked. Drunk, naked AND not having any fun... 

"There's ain't naw justice in this wawrld," sighs the besalisk as he heads for the door.


----------



## possum (Jan 10, 2012)

A quick glance of the hallway shows no sign of a computer console.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 10, 2012)

Mir looks to mack and shakes her head in the negative. And continues with the others towards the stairs past the nasty music.


----------



## possum (Jan 11, 2012)

Making your way past the door and the opera fan within, you soon reach a guard station after making your way down some stairs.  After a quick look, you can tell that it's pretty much impossible to make your way further without being spotted.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 12, 2012)

"Still this way?" questions Sloor in a hushed whisper.

<Response Mir and/or Darius?>

«assuming so:
"Back and arawd then?"

«Just for my information, how many guards are we talking about and what's the general set-up, Possum?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 13, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*









*OOC:*


Sorry, busy with stuff and sort gaffed this one for a few days.






Mack says softly, "What's the tacsit?  Let me look."

Based on his military and police training he checks to see if he can learn anything for the guard's deployment and setup.

Knowledge Tactics (1d20+8=26)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 13, 2012)

Darius glances at Mir and then closes his eyes, reaching out with his senses to seek the Force-users.

[sblock=OOC]
Take10 on Use the Force = 24 to sense Force users
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jan 13, 2012)

There seems to be no other entrance to the room that would involve easily getting past the guard, as the only other visible entrance is directly across from the one you're currently at.  As Mack studies, the three guards at the desk pace around the area, and you can hear them speaking about "Darga's dungeons".

Darius is able to feel that the two sleeping presences are closer, but cannot feel the fourth one at all.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 14, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack says softly, "What's the tacsit?"



"Three guard-type sprirks, guarding the anly awther dawr that TB can see," replies Sloor in the same tones... 



possum said:


> As Mack studies, the three guards at the desk pace around the area, and you can hear them speaking about "Darga's dungeons".



Well, didn't figure they were honoured guests or anything: that would have been too frecsing simple, thinks Sloor... "Gawd awld cee-taw-aytch-six pawisaning?" he suggests, mostly directing it at close-by Mack.

If present, TB would have told him he was missing an oxygen at the end, but the hover droid is presently otherwise engaged...

<Response all?>









*OOC:*


By which Sloor means: get them royally drunk.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 15, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack chuckles softly, "Yeah, I could use a nip myself too.  You think we can sell it, drinking buddies come calling to share some celebratory drinks?"

"If we take them out, we will have to kill them or make sure they don't know it was us if they live. Darga won't like it if we break into his dungeons."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 15, 2012)

"It would seem that they _are_ prisoners after all," says Darius, openig his eyes. As if waking up from a deep sleep he suddenly becomes aware of the others around him.

"If we can, it would be useful to contact these individuals." He glances at Mack. "Only to discuss plans. If we tried to break them out now, it would lead to all kinds of complications in our current situation."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


Possum, I'm seeing this conversation as taking place in a huddle on the landing above the stairs while TB keeps transmitting from down below. If not, pull back until we are, so we aren't overheard. Voices will always be kept low as a default, of course.








perrinmiller said:


> Mack chuckles softly, "Yeah, I could use a nip myself too.  You think we can sell it, drinking buddies come calling to share some celebratory drinks?"



"Lawst buddies, I'm thinking... Cantinuing the party with un-expected new friends?"



perrinmiller said:


> "If we take them out, we will have to kill them or make sure they don't know it was us if they live. Darga won't like it if we break into his dungeons."



Sloor blinks. Wasn't avoiding *that* the whole frecsing point of his plan? Something zigged when it should have zagged... somewhere. 

Before he can speak up though:



Dr Simon said:


> "If we can, it would be useful to contact these individuals." He glances at Mack. "Only to discuss plans. If we tried to break them out now, it would lead to all kinds of complications in our current situation."



"Right," summarizes the besalisk. "Saw get them passed-awt-drunk - with the lady's help if need be-" he (softly!) taps both his armour-plated head and hers, "Sawmebawdy sneaks intaw the back, have their frecsing talk and then we're awt -- naw harm, naw fawul, all legal and abawve bawrd. It dawesn't wawrk, we *dan't* fawrce it." Success enough to get good contacts with the ones guarding the place in his book! He looks left and right to the gathered heads: "That wawrk fawr everybawdy?"

[sblock=The plan as I see it]-	Sloor and Mack get the guards drunk

-	Mir and Darius hang back at the landing, helping with a few jedi mind tricks as needed

-	Guards go unconscious

-	Sneak into the dungeons, have their talk

-	Sneak back out, Mack and Sloor probably having to spend the rest of the night sleeping in the guard-house so the guards don't get suspiscious in the morning.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jan 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


That sounds like a sound plan.  Tell me when to implement it.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 16, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]
Sounds good to me.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 16, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack grins, "Alright by me.  I can sacrifice myself and get drunk with the best of them.  By the Galaxy, the trials I must endure.  Woe is me..."

"So, where's the frakkin' booze?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 16, 2012)

*OOC:*


Assuming a passing grade from Mir :








perrinmiller said:


> "So, where's the frakkin' booze?"



"Still in the Hutt's cellar, ufawrtunately... But nawt fawr frecsing lang! Let's gaw get us sawme ammunition, Mack man." Sloor begins (quietly!) to head back towards the throne room - and the attendant booze cellar - dragging Mack <and anybody else that wants to come> along for the ride but leaving TB behind to watch over the watchmen.









*OOC:*


Sloor will try to acquire enough quality booze to accomplish the plan. If anybody asks, they're continuing the main party in a private room somewhere (which is true enough, in a way ).

Meanwhile TB will hover in a corner near the ceiling and HIDE, spying on the three guards while the group is gone.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 17, 2012)

Mir nods to the plan at hand. Knowing if needs be she can get herself in to those being held... but what then...

((Yeah, sounds good... Sorry I've been absent, slammed by work and weather the last few days.))


----------



## possum (Jan 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


Okay, Sloor is able to get enough alcohol to suitably accomodate the guards, himself and Mack.  How I'm going to do this is to make an attack against Fortitude for all of you.  Three strikes and you're out.  Thing is, Sloor and Mack (due to being quite active participants in the party) have a -2 to their defenses: a strike without an actual penalty)  Ten bottles of alcohol, each with two attacks a piece.  Sounds good?  They're a +4 attack against Fortitude.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 18, 2012)

They soon return, clinking now and not at all quiet as they tromp down the steps to the guard room. 

The big alien takes a deep breath as he crosses those last few steps. "Well here gawes nawthing." The frekking things you do for... Why the frek is he doing this again? 

Too frekking late now anyway: they're HERE!

"-and then you frecsing shawt Zayda frawm clean acrawss the frecsing arena!" A pause as he frowns and looks around, as if expecting his room to be perversely hiding under the desk or something: "Where the frek is this?"

<Response guards?>









*OOC:*


What do these guys look like, Possum? Race, etc. 

Who'se participating in this thing, by the way? I'm assuming Mack? Darius?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 18, 2012)

Darius takes a bottle, which he holds up to his lips now and again for effect, but doesn't actually take a drink. He lurks at the back, attempting to act the role of mysterious silent type, lost in his own inebriation, whilst attention is on Sloor and Mack.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 18, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack fakes a slight stumble, finding it easy and practically real.  Gesturing with a bottle he replies, "Har, har!  That was great, eh.  What the...?  Mate, I have no frakkin' idea."

"OY!  What's up fellas?" 

He holds up a spare bottle and offers it out to the nearest one as he follows Sloor's lead.

[sblock=OOC]I am not sure what you mean by -2 to our defense.   But, ok.  Though, I am thinking to roll Stealth checks to avoid drinking as much alcohol.

Possum, if you are making this up on the fly, this has the makings of a skill challenge and you might need to look at more possibilities and such that we can roll for success.  I actually have a post in my DM workshop that might help if you need.  Right here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/living-pathfinder/315221-pmillers-dm-workshop-series.html#post5750551 [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Jan 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


They're Weequay.

PerrinMiller: It's kind of a hybrid between combat and a skill challenge, thanks for the link, BTW.







        *GM:*  Stealth roll, please, toasterferret?


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 20, 2012)

Mir attempts to play along without drinking overly much, if at all. She is rady to help out as needed, but hopes Sloor can bring them around without her skills needed.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 20, 2012)

possum said:


> *GM:*  Stealth roll, please, toasterferret?




Who?


----------



## possum (Jan 21, 2012)

"You guys trying to cheat?" one of the guards says as he notices how little of the booze is emptied from the bottle when Darius and Mir take a faux gulp.  "Drink up!"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 21, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack scoffs, "No cheatin' going on boyo's.  Just more free booze for the rest of us." Gesturing with the bottle he sloshes it around a bit to help get rid of some.  

He grabbed a couple of small when they got the alcohol, passing them  around.  The soldier knows that if you want to get someone drunk, you  get them a small glass and refill it so many times they lose count.

"Let's play a game, ya ever hear of Lightsaber, Thermal Detonator, Sith Lord?  Loser of the round drinks."
 
Mack figures that both Mir and Darius will be good at that game with their mystical powers.

[sblock=OOC]Star Wars version or Rock, Paper, Scissors.
Rolls without modifiers for whatever you need from Mack, possum.  Three d20's (1d20=15, 1d20=14, 1d20=5)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Jan 21, 2012)

For the first round, one of the guards is forced to take a drink from the bottle, but doesn't seem to be ill fazed at all from the alcohol.









*OOC:*


A Use the Force roll would grant an additional +1 for 10+, +2 for 15, +3 for 20 and etc on your RPS rolls


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 23, 2012)

Sloor sits on the desk with that characteristic indrawn attentiveness of someone trying to remain perfectly upright in a slowly spinning room. (Must have drunk a fair bit more than he thought too because frek if he remembers how they got the guards to agree to this in the first place!) "Nawt a bad idea, Mack man, but I'm mawre awf a betting spirk myself... You, the big awne with three tawpknawts, 100 creds you can't drink Darius here under the table!" And he slaps down the creds on the desk with obvious enjoyment. "Any takers?"

<Response Darius, Three Tops, any and all takers >


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 24, 2012)

Darius has to stop himself from glaring at the guards like he is going to kill them. _Should have lightsabered them_ says a voice in the back of his head. He snaps out of it when he hears Sloor mention his name.

"I... whu?" he manages as a witty rejoinder. "Hey, I'm just a spectator here. We don't want a repeat of that bar on Corellia, do we?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Trying to weasel out of it, but also to indicate to Sloor to play along with the lie. Doesn't look hopeful....
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jan 24, 2012)

Three Topknots laughs at Darius' attempts to weasel out of the bet.  "I got 200 that says I can drink the little human under the table!"


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 24, 2012)

"Deal! Cawme an, you can daw the finger thing if you dan't think you can take him straight an, Darius man." The many-armed one grins and silently chuckles at the same time, enjoying this a bit *too* much in the jedi's considered opinion: "*I* believe in you."

<Response Darius, any other takers?>









*OOC:*


He means the Lightsaber, Thermal Detonator, Sith Lord thing, by the way.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 25, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack joins in the merriment and pressure to get Darius to go for it, "Yeah, you can do it, mate." Taking a bottle he starts refilling the glasses of the three guards.  He conveniently forgets Darius's glass intentially putting himself in between their line of sight and the Jedi's glass.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 25, 2012)

"Okay, okay," says Darius. "But lets keep the game of skill, right?" He holds out his fist to start the rock/paper/scissors game. "Show on three, gentlemen."

[Sblock=OOC]
Use The Force to gain advantage in lightsaber/sthermal detonator/siithlord.

Add 2 to the final roll for 11. Woo, Darius is Captain Lame tonight.
[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 25, 2012)

"Hey, we've all gawt taw make little sacrifices fawr the cawse," laughs Sloor as he shifts to the side so the two contestants can face each other fully across the desk. He somehow finds himself on the Weequay side of things and so goes to refill their mugs, finds out they're already full and goes for a hard-clinking toast with them instead: "Taw easy mayney, spirks!" He drains his own glass with them, no trickery involved at all, slams it back down, "Haaaa!"









*OOC:*


So if I got that right, we roll a +4 attack vs Fort defense (-2 for Sloor and Mack), making it 1d20+4=14. Whoa! A bare success for Sloor. No effect.

Took the liberty of rolling for Guards 2 and 3: 1d20+4=7, 1d20+4=7. No effects either... Maybe a cumulative malus for each drink taken, *Possum*?

I make it 4/20 alchohol ammo used.





"You sure you dan't want in an the actian?" he companionably prompts as the two adversarie start loudly counting up to three. "Dan't think Three Tops can take the mighty Darius dawn, uh?"

<Response guards 2 and 3 (Burn Scar and Piercings?)>


----------



## possum (Jan 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


Okay, since I'm slightly making this combat/skill challenge up as I go along, how about a +1 on the attack for every two drinks consumed?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 27, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack pulls out some credits to show his support for the gambling, "Count me in.  Where is your sense of adventure, fellas? Ante up." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Jan 27, 2012)

The guards smile at Mack's egging on and all three of them down a bottle.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 28, 2012)

"Alright, saw awn the cawnt awf three, right?" reminds Sloor, raising his glass high: "THREE!"

For a moment there it looks like Darius and Three Tops are both going for Thermal detonator, but somehow, in the blink of an eye, the Jedi comes up...

Three Tops LDS roll: 1d20=9, vs Darius' 11...

"Saber slices Detonator!" roars Sloor as he triumphantly hammers the desk with two fists. "Drink up Three Tops man... And Frek if I'm nawt feeling lucky: Ten creds on the next hand!" Grining wide, he slides the main pot to the side of the desk, drops ten clinking creds into the guardroom's Caffa pot (after throwing out the dregs and placing it center stage, of course), and downs his own glass to keep up with everybody - wouldn't want to be seem to be left out, now would we? All at the same time and all fairly steadily too.

Alcohol attacks Sloor's 1d20+4=11. No effects, but Alcohol is at +5 next turn.

Alcohol attacks Three Tops 1d20+4=11. No Effects, but Alcohol is at +5 next turn.

"Cawme awn, Sra: Darius is awn a rawll here!"

<Response Mir?>

[sblock=Round #2: Three Tops LDS roll (don't peak beforehand, now ] 1d20=6.[/sblock]







*OOC:*


So what does that give us, Possum? I'm thinking One strikes vs Three Tops and maybe one vs Guard 3 from the general drinking?


----------



## possum (Jan 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


You have the situation correct by my count as well, Binder.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 29, 2012)

The woman looks to the one guards who commented... "Cheating? I did not think that was possible when having a good time. Slow and steady... enjoy... and not get slammed all at once and looe your senses."

Mir takes a few more sips of the tamest stuff that Mack came up with and waves her hand at Sloor, "Oh no... I'll watch you boys in this one. Someone has to have some wits about them to drag the lot of you back to our rooms after this."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 30, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Without any need to put on an act, Mack has an idea to keep himself and Mir from getting drunker.  Handing his glass to one of the guards with a gesture to go ahead and take it, he stands next to Mir. Moving in close, he puts an arm around her with a wink, and takes her glass to drink a bit from.

"Not to worry, babe.  I can keep you company and share."

Moving in like he is going to kiss her ear or something, he only whispers, "Go ahead and roll with it."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 30, 2012)

Within Mack mind her hears the single word _~ Okay ~ _with the emotion of trust. (automatically make a DC 15, unless Mack resists then I will roll for Use the Force: telepathy) And with a breath her arm comes around Mack's waist... "That might work."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 31, 2012)

Songdragon said:


> "Cheating? I did not think that was possible when having a good time. Slow and steady... enjoy... and not get slammed all at once and looe your senses."



"Humans are fragile little creatures," summarizes Sloor, grinning wide right at Mir.



Songdragon said:


> Within Mack mind her hears the single word _~ Okay ~ _with the emotion of trust. (automatically make a DC 15, unless Mack resists then I will roll for Use the Force: telepathy) And with a breath her arm comes around Mack's waist... "That might work."



The corner of Sloor's mouth quirks, but not up -- definitively not up! _Son of a... _At this point he might even mean both of them! Back to that building, jittery feeling in his chest that eventually drove him away from the party earlier in the night. _What the frek is he doing? _Part of him is calm - so calm - watching the pressure build with the (drunken?) detachment of utter inevitability, watching _Mack!_









*OOC:*


I think that's best represented by a Persuassion\INTIMIDATE roll (-5 since Target is Evenly Matched with You): 1d20+9-5=11 + 1d6=4= 15. Hit. Up to you what it does, Perrin.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 31, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack was about to take advantage of the situation to pursue his previous attempts to make his moves on Mir.  he even entertains ideas of copping a feel or two.

But, he stiffens slightly at the voice in his head, as it was unexpected.  His own inebriation is enough to prevent him from thinking completely clearly to be truly alarmed. 

"Umm, yeah."

As such, he is practically oblivious to the looks of Sloor while he internally struggles with pretending and the temptation to take advantage of the close proximity of the female scout.  He sees the baselisk's stern expression and posture, but his lower brain is more in control than the upper while he is more occupied with Mir.

He is keeping his attention focused on her, but notices a pause in the action.  Turning to look at what's going on, "Hey, show us the next round mates."

_OOC: Not resisting the UtF.  Can I take a 1 on Perception to be ignorant of Sloor's Intimidation?  PvP dice rolling is not something I normally engage in for this stuff._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 1, 2012)

"Here goes. Feeling lucky, guys?" says Darius as he readies for another round of LDS. "On three again, care to call for us Sloor?"

[sblock=OOC]
Use the Force to boost LDS roll again. (+3)
LDS - nat 20 
Let me know if I need to make any checks against the alcohol; I'm assuming that Darius has managed to weasel out of drinking anything so far...
[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 1, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> Part of him is calm - so calm - watching the pressure build with the (drunken?) detachment of utter inevitability, watching _Mack!_



Who tries to pretend he didn't see...

"That is frekking _it_!" rumbles the besalisk as he pushes himself upright and heads straight for the pretend couple... A little to the left of it, it turns out, as two muscled arms scoop up Mack as he goes by and start dragging him out of the room and up the stairs. "Excuse us."

«When (if?) they get to the corridor up there:
"You want taw tell me what the frek you think you're dawing?" If he missed the emotion there before, Mack can see it clearly now. Identifying it is another pair of sleeves, of course...

<Response Mack?>


----------



## possum (Feb 2, 2012)

Make another stealth check to try and conceal that you aren't drinking all of it, Dr. Simon.

The leader of the guards stare in disbelief in how Darius managed to best him this time and slowly takes a drink while his fellows continue to drink their own booze.

The captain seems to suffer no ill effects from the drinks, but his lieutenants seem a bit woozy and another gives only a short smile before passing out, his head hitting the table with a loud *THUNK*


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 4, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

With the besalisk yanking him away from Mir, Mack lets his hand brush along the female scout's shapely posterior before being pulled from her reach.

Not really sure what in the Galaxy has got Sloor's panties in a bunch, the soldier follows him outside, his expression a bit bewildered. 

At the question, Mack jerks a thumb over his shoulder in Mir's direction, "Well, I was trying to help Mir have a good excuse to not drink.  Copping a feel is a just a bonus. Are you jealous or something?"

Mack was thinking this outburst was part of the charade, but the soldier is not a great actor himself, incapable of recognizing a good thespian performance if he saw one. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 6, 2012)

Darius glances at Mir to see if she knows what's up with Sloor and Mack, then turns back to the guards with a grin.

"Guess some people just can't take it," he says. "Same again?"


----------



## possum (Feb 6, 2012)

The leader of the guards gives a slight smile as he continues the game.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 7, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> With the besalisk yanking him away from Mir, Mack lets his hand brush along the female scout's shapely posterior before being pulled from her reach.











*OOC:*


Spot roll because Sloor is concentrating on other things: 1d20+3=11. Success.





Weirdly enough, that triggers a familiar mental track - a dry internal chuckle/head shake and the thought: Typical Mack... Which is a real problem when you're trying to keep your mad on!

«In the corridor:


perrinmiller said:


> Mack jerks a thumb over his shoulder in Mir's direction, "Well, I was trying to help Mir have a good excuse to not drink.  Copping a feel is a just a bonus. Are you jealous or something?"



"I-" Sloor frowns, snarls, goes to say something, his expressions magnified by drink, before wiping all that off the metaphorical table with a sweep of his lower left: "Well_ stawp_ it. She can hawld her frekking drink just _fine_ awn her awn, alright?"

His teeth are just a *little* bit tight.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 7, 2012)

possum said:


> The leader of the guards gives a slight smile as he continues the game.











*OOC:*


Uh, am I still rolling for Three Tops? Alrighty then: 1d20=11 vs Darius's 10...





"You drink now, black guy," grins Three Tops as his fellow (conscious) guard shakes his shoulder in celebration, letting out a few weirdly high-pitched yips in the process!

(Even the other guard yips drunkenly back once from the depths of whatever hallucination he's having. )

<Response Darius?>

[sblock=Three Tops Round #4 LDS roll]1d20=19[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Feb 7, 2012)

Actually, I was going to, but the boards turned into molasses for me.  Thanks, Binder_Fred.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 8, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack looks disappointed, "Come on, buddy.  I have not gotten any action at all this venture and I have been behaving myself real good.  She is giving in now and you are really messing with my chances."

"Besides, with my hands full holding Mir, I don't have to drink any much more myself either." 

The soldier is still not sure what the big deal is as he tries to persuade his friend to lay off.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 8, 2012)

Darius gives a weak smile.

"Heh, ya got me that time," he says, grimacing as he knocks back the drink.

OOC: As I'm too lazy to go back and check the rules , do I need to roll or is it a drink attack vs. Fort, or what?


----------



## possum (Feb 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


Yes, drink attack vs. Fort.  Currently at a +5.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 8, 2012)

OOC: Booze Attack! vs. Fort 15

Darius downs his drink with a shudder.

"Hope I don't have to do that too often," he says grimly. He's not, it has to be said, coming across as an amiable drinking buddy, more a socially awkward puritan. "Okay guys, let's go again. I'm more determined to win than ever now I've tasted this poor quality booze."

Darius recalls with a twinge of annoyance that the plan was for Mack and Sloor to do the drinking, He glances over to where they are having their conflab, and almost absent-mindedly offers up the winning hand. He smiles and shrugs at the guards.

OOC: That UTF roll adds +5 to the RPS roll, by my calculations.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 9, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> "Come on, buddy.  I have not gotten any action at all this venture and I have been behaving myself real good.  She is giving in now and you are really messing with my chances."
> 
> "Besides, with my hands full holding Mir, I don't have to drink any much more myself either."



Well, if his teeth were tight before, you could just about crack ball bearings between Sloor's jaw right about now. His words are ever so carefully enunciated, voice a little hoarse, "The pawint awf nawt drinking, Mack, is saw you DAN'T daw anything stupid... Doing sawmething stupid saw you don't drink kind awf defeats the *frekking* purpawse." _(He blinks: Is that what's bothering him? Well, it's logical enough anyway.)_


----------



## possum (Feb 9, 2012)

The leader of the guards shakes his head as he loses the toss yet again.  "How in the Wastes are you getting so damned lucky?" he slurs slightly.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 10, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack blinks a few times confused, "I thought _stupid _was killing the guards.  My feeling up Mir is nothing like that.  If anything, it helps distract them from paying attention to the gambling."

"I think you should be happy for that.  We might want to get back and make sure everything is going okay." 

However, he makes no move to return since this discussion is also serving to prevent them from needing to drink more as well.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 10, 2012)

possum said:


> The leader of the guards shakes his head as he loses the toss yet again.  "How in the Wastes are you getting so damned lucky?" he slurs slightly.




Darius shrugs.

"Born that way," he says, straight-faced.

OOC: Away for a week. Darius will continue the same tactic as long as he can.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 11, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> "I thought _stupid _was killing the guards.  My feeling up Mir is nothing like that.  If anything, it helps distract them from paying attention to the gambling. I think you should be happy for that.  We might want to get back and make sure everything is going okay."



The besalisk shakes his head, so energetically that he has to stop and put a hand on the wall for a second there... Which momentarily prevents outright violence, but sure as frek doesn't stop him from talking, three arms raised in exasperation: "Frek if I care abawt the frekking guards, Mack man! Whawle frekking midnight quest's a wild wampa chase anyway! What *I* care abawt-" What does he care about? Frek if he knows. Large brown eyes lock on the blond human's smaller blue ones: "- You can be such a frekking jerk sawmetimes, Mack, you knaw that? AND you knaw she dawsn't lawve you, right?" _(Well, well, the route of frecsing reason. Not usually his first choice, but alright... And he *likes* Mack, *likes* Mir, *likes* TB. He can feel his affection for them welling up all of a sudden.)_









*OOC:*


Did I mention that he missed that second alcohol test after all? Don't know where my head was, but 14 was definitively a hit.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 11, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack grins incorrigibly, "Not love me?  She was almost in my bed before you guys came and woke me up." 

The soldier might have his facts slightly wrong, but doesn't have a good memory of those events to be sure he actually is wrong.

"I am in it for the long haul, buddy.  She will have to give in sometime.  Some women like being pursued and eventually reward persistence."

"But you know, that's all besides the point.  It was just an act in there."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Feb 11, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Did I mention that he missed that second alcohol test after all? Don't know where my head was, but 14 was definitively a hit.




The leader of the guards smiles slightly as he finishes his drink before giving a short mumble about being sleepy and his head hits the table.  The final guard leans against the wall and slowly slides down, leaving the area unattended.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 11, 2012)

Sloor pushes himself back to a fully, slightly looming even, standing position -- even if the ground seems to have a little more give under his feet than it rightly should: "Alright, let me put it this way then: *YOU* dan't lawve her, dan't seem taw care what frekking happens-" to anybody "- after you get her in bed -- and your frekking _'lang hawl'_ lasts abawt as lang as it takes fawr you taw make a pass and mawve awn! You're playing with frekking peopawl's life's here Mack." People he cares about. _(Including himself? He's just about ready to punch the bastard, and yet the feelings from before are still welling up -- somehow making it all worse, more desperate. It's all a marbling mess.)_


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 11, 2012)

Seeing the guards finnally down Mir turns to Mack and Sloor who are discussing something and whispers, "It's time guys..." She moves forth and looks about the small guard station for anything of note (security systems, video and the like)

((Perception (if needed) 1d20+9=12 ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 12, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack shrugs, "There is always friends with benefits, no?" 

The besalisk's glare is unwavering.

"Okay, okay.  So I will try not to let her haul my ashes.  But, you gotta promise to help me get some decent tail, first chance we get."

Right about then, Mir's lovely face pokes out from the guard's station and his face turns slightly red as they were almost caught discussing something he would have rather not have the scout overhear.

"Well, that was a cake walk.  Let's find out what the big deal is, buddy. We can discuss our love-lives later."

 [sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 12, 2012)

"Is it over already?" inquires TB's voice from up near the ceiling, speakers dialled down low.

_Frek!_ "Shut your mawth," weakly rejoins the besalisk after a surprised start (had plain forgotten it was frekking up here!). "And stay up there while you're at it: give us warning if anybawdy cawmes this way... You cawld have frekking said sawmething!"

"Well Darius was handling himself," calmly counters the droid. "Mir was so quiet I think everyone had forgotten she was even there... And I *was* dreadfully bored, thank you for asking." There is just the tiniest underline of amusement on that past tense... "It looks like I will be again soon as well..."  Its blue optic whirr in their direction.

"My frekking hearts bleed... I'll keep the cawmmlinks awpen saw you can hear," rumbles its nominal owner as he stomps for the stairs, since it makes tactical sense anyway -- _Beep_ goes the datapad, accepting the command.

(Sloor grabs Mack's shoulder as he too goes to take the stairs down and leans in close so they aren't overheard -- by frecsing *anybody*: "I'm frekking seriaws abawt this, Mack." And his eyes  too carry the message home. _(Somehow this wasn't that important before today... but it frecsingly definitively is *now*.)_

<Response Mack?>

----------------------------------------------------

«Down in the guard station:
"Sawrry abawt that, spirks: persawnal business," voice back to low, whispery regime so the guards aren't in any way tempted to wake up. Sloor gives a wondering/surprised/re-evaluating look at Darius as he passes the jedi... then tears his gaze away to lock on the actual prison door: "Naw haw daws this frecsing thing awpen anyway?"

Somehow he's managed not to look at Mir at all as he went by...









*OOC:*


Try the door. If it's locked, look at the locking mechanism. If it looks like a key/keycard deal, search Three Tops first and then the security desk. If it's a biometric scanner, try to see what body part it's for. If it's a keypad and/or a voice-print arrangement, say: "We're frekked."


----------



## possum (Feb 14, 2012)

The door to where you need to go is opened with a keycard that's around the guard captain's neck and it is easily removed from the unconscious man.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 14, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack pauses to look at Sloor in the eyes.  "Very well."  Unable to fathom why the besalisk is so insistent, the soldier leaves it be.

_Maybe it has to do with unit cohesion or something... Perhaps it has to do with some protectiveness or other thing I don't understand.  But there is always the old adage, 'ya don't drek where ya eat'._
_____________________________________

Seeing as they need some technical expertise, Mack opens the pouch on his utility belt to remove an interface visor.

"Let me take a look."
 
However, it is quite clear that such techniques are not necessary as the key card is found.

_OOC: Take 10 on Mechanics/Use Computers (+10) for 20. Edited after possum beat me to it.._
[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 14, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack pauses to look at Sloor in the eyes.  "Very well."  Unable to fathom why the besalisk is so insistent, the soldier leaves it be.



Sloor shoots a slightly worried glare down the corridor, just in case there's an army of onlookers lurking there as well-







*OOC:*


Is the opera singer still singing, by the way, Possum?





-and then follows the blond human down, thinking: That went frekkingly well, considering... So why does he have this weird feeling that things zigged when they should have zagged; that he went in for one thing and somehow came out with the booby prize...? And, horrible thought, didn't Mack agree a bit too frekking quick?

Situation's probably about as solved as it was before... and twice as murky, but it had to be done. No frecsing idea exactly why, but... yeah. Felt right. _Nothing is always easier; except that it never is_, as old two-mouths used to say with that ithorian accent of his... 

_(Frek! I'm not going to actually start following his advice, am I?)_

----------------------------------------------



perrinmiller said:


> "Let me take a look."
> 
> However, it is quite clear that such techniques are not necessary as the key card is found.



"Want taw daw the hawnours, Darius man?" Sloor hold out the card to him between two fingers. "You've frekking earned it."

«Since Dr Simon is out for the week, let's assume he does and opens the door.... That alright with everybody? Assuming so, check for cameras (1d20+3=7), then, as there are none....

"After you, Sra." And here he does finally look at her, blinking, looking for signs that she might have overheard (he's... not entirely sure which way he's hoping that goes)...

<Response Mir?>









*OOC:*


I'd roll a Sense Motive, but I've been told that would be considered an aggressive action. 





Binder "Too soon?" Fred.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 14, 2012)

She nods to Sloor... Appearing as if she has not heard anything... She moves in cautiously...

(( Stealth1d20+9=28, Perception  1d20+9=10 ))

((I do not mind such rolls...))


----------



## possum (Feb 14, 2012)

Inside of Darga's dungeons, there aren't any "residents" sitting in the cells, though with the Hutt's penchant for gladiator fights it's not hard to imagine what happened to anyone who was in them.  The only thing in the room of note are two large slabs of carbonite, each with a humanoid form embedded in them.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 14, 2012)

Songdragon said:


> She nods to Sloor... Appearing as if she has not heard anything... She moves in cautiously...



Disappointed it is. Sloor files that away for future consideration (as if there's any frekking way he'll remember any of this straight tomorrow), silently shrugs Mack's way and goes to follow Mir and Darius in. 

The two force sensitives haven't gotten very far at all though, because:







possum said:


> Inside of Darga's dungeons, there aren't any "residents" sitting in the cells, though with the Hutt's penchant for gladiator fights it's not hard to imagine what happened to anyone who was in them.  The only thing in the room of note are two large slabs of carbonite, each with a humanoid form embedded in them.



Ah...  The besalisk hiccups once, twice, then just lets the building chuckles come out as they may!









*OOC:*


It may or may not be contagious.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 15, 2012)

Mir looks at Sloor as he hiccups and to Darius as she looks at the two individuals within the carbonite... whispering, "That cannot be good."

Making sure not to touch anything she looks over the two peoples to see if there is anything of note she might recognize about them.

(( Knowledge (Galatic Lore) 1d20+9=18 ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 15, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack puts the interface visor away and follows after the others, clueless on the interplay or lack there of between Sloor and Mir, doing his best not to think about having sex with the attractive scout.

Seeing the carbonite, he remarks, "What the frak is it with freezing people in carbonite?"
 
_OOC: Take 10 on Perception (+8) with out helmet for 18.  No worries, now that I know why you are rolling, BF, we are cool. We can joke about it.  _

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 15, 2012)

Sloor rubs a tear from the corner of his left eye, still half-strangled with giggling: "Aw cawme awn: it's funny! All this frecing effawrt taw have a chat with these spirks and then-" Laughter echoes from the walls of Darga's dungeon once more, possibly a first in the place's long history.


----------



## possum (Feb 17, 2012)

Mir is unable to think of much about the two frozen in carbonite.  Mack looks through the dungeons, eyes and ears open.  The place is dark and shadows pervade the entire of the room.  On the wall in the distance are specks of dried blood.

The controls on the slabs blink, bringing momentary light into the darkness.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 17, 2012)

«What do they look like, Possum? Race? Age? Any visible equipement?


----------



## possum (Feb 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


Both are human women, one's in her mid-late 20s or so while the other is mid-60s.  They seem to be wearing tunics.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


Thanks Possum. 





The big green one is actually a little miffed nobody else sees the humour in here: "I'd expect it frawm Darius," he rumbles, "but you spirks are far too frecsing sawber fawr your awn gawd!" He shakes his head, then actually reaches back through the doorway to snag one of the (few) remaining bottles - a crystal clear deal with some rampant label in burnt silver - and takes a long pull before starting to make the dungeon rounds! 

«Alcohol attack against Sloor: 1d20+5=8. Blast it, no effects!  Alcohol is at +6 next round.

"Why? What is happening?" questions TB's voice from a spot at Sloor's waist.

"Two human sras frawzen in carbawnite," replies the besalisk, sotto voce. "Both in tunics, but awne with a lawt mawre wrinkles than the awther." Older, probably.

"Apprentice and master?"

"Cawld be... Hey Mack, tawss me awne awf thawse glaw stick thingies, will you? Can't you - I dawn't knaw - slaw dawn your thawghts taw their level awr sawmething, Sra? They've awbviawsly been thinking at *you*!" Or is it more like a long, drawn out scream of psychic pain when one of the Force-spirks gets frozen like that? By their expression, it ain't exactly a Spiran holiday in there...









*OOC:*


Assuming he gets a glow rod tossed his way, Sloor will start to inspect the dungeon walls, ceilings (and, why not, floors) for anything unusual, sure (the blood?), but mostly for a way to get back in here without having to cross the guard station again. Say with the careful application of a block of detonite or three...? Lightsaber slice would do as well, of course. Consult Mack if a Mechanics\Demolition roll is needed, please... Anything?


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 18, 2012)

"So... what now then? If we release them, we show our hand. If we do not it may be much harder to do so next time we try. Especially if we have been detected at any point of getting here." she says with some concern.

Mir looks down at the two individuals. Clearing her mind she looks to the older and tries to contact her  with the Force... She sends her emotions of empathy and wanting to help (( 1d20+14=28 ))


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 18, 2012)

OOC: Catch up section:

Darius takes the keycard from Sloor without a word, just raises one eyebrow and gives the tiniest hint of a smirk.

OOC: Back in the room:

Darius stares at the two forms, his face impassive.

"If it's them...," he says in an awed whisper, "they could _send_ with the Force. Some part of them must be ... _aware_!" He grimaces at the horror of the situation. Gently he reaches out and touches his hand to the forehead of the older one, trying to reach out with his awareness.


----------



## possum (Feb 19, 2012)

The frozen older being sends out a wave of Force energy, simply brushing Mir and Darius through the Force to acknowledge their presence.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 19, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Pulling one out of utility belt, Mack hands the glow rod to Sloor so he and everyone else can see better.

He remarks, "I too think we might blow our cover if we let them out."
 
Nothing like restating the obvious, the soldier takes a look at the equipment. "You don't suppose this what Darga is planning to hand over to the imps when they get here? Probably a really good bargaining chip, for damn sure."

_OOC: Take 10 on Mechanics/Use Computer (+10) if necessary._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 19, 2012)

Without taking his eyes off the imprisoned women, Darius holds out the key card to anyone vaguely behind him.

"Sloor, do you think you can make a copy of this, or arrange things so that we can leave it back with the guards like we've never been here, but still be able to get back in when we want?"


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 20, 2012)

As the Force presence washes over her she looks to Darius and then back to those within the carbonite. She scans the controls and then looks in Sloor's and Mack's direction and then back to the controls and thinks, _"Maybe I should just get them out now. Sloor, Mack, they would be pissed but what about them. They do not deserved to be trapped."_ She fights the inner struggle in her mind as she raises a hand and then lowers it more than once and gazes at the others as she considers what should be done.

In but a barely audible whisper she asks no one in particular, "What should I do."


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 21, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> "If it's them...," Darius says in an awed whisper, "they could _send_ with the Force. Some part of them must be ... _aware_!"



"Hu, could have swawrn I just said that," mentions Sloor, mostly for himself (and maybe for TB). Bottle in hand (upper left), he starts walking the perimeter of the room «rooms?» with Mack's glow rod erratically flicking this way and that as he looks about, searching for anything *else* of interest while they're here... and for something in particular too.









*OOC:*


 Search as described above, please, including the blood on the far wall. 

Oh, and welcome back Dr. Simon. 








perrinmiller said:


> The soldier takes a look at the equipment. "You don't suppose this what Darga is planning to hand over to the imps when they get here? Probably a really good bargaining chip, for damn sure."



"Gawdwill present," distractedly theorizes the besalisk as he pears up at a crumbling section of dungeon wall. The slug and the Empire are already supposed to be in bed together after all...



Dr Simon said:


> Without taking his eyes off the imprisoned women, Darius holds out the key card to anyone vaguely behind him. "Sloor, do you think you can make a copy of this, or arrange things so that we can leave it back with the guards like we've never been here, but still be able to get back in when we want?"



Now *that* gives the besalisk cause to pause. _Marbling frek: longterm planning?! Really? Too frekking good to be true!_ "You get the feeling Keytan would have already pressed every buttan in here, Mack man...? But 'naw': much as I'd like taw, I can't frecsing cawpy a keycard just by looking at it." Now *that*'d be a skill that'd fetch a pretty premium... if he had it. A splash of drink down the throat. "I was actually thinking *you* could cut your way in next time arawnd... awr dawn, fawr that matter." He flicks the rod up so it draws a semi-perfect circle of light on the ceiling... But just about then Mir's form - up until now just a dimly, control-lit figure beyond the jedi's own - catches his attention. (Not that she was very far from his thoughts, granted.)



Songdragon said:


> As the Force presence washes over her she looks to Darius and then back to those within the carbonite. She scans the controls and then looks in Sloor's and Mack's direction and then back to the controls and thinks, _"Maybe I should just get them out now. Sloor, Mack, they would be pissed but what about them. They do not deserved to be trapped."_ She fights the inner struggle in her mind as she raises a hand and then lowers it more than once and gazes at the others as she considers what should be done.
> 
> In but a barely audible whisper she asks no one in particular, "What should I do."



_Frek._ Part of him was expecting that; was frecsing afraid of that... Not even surprising, really. Since she hasn't done anything rash yet _(and she never does, come to think of it (which is a frecsing _shame_))_, Sloor takes the time to step around to her other side so he ends up standing close... close enough anyway, looking down at her blond head. Gives you time to think too... 

Not that it does him any frekking good in this particular case. Ever so softly, "Haw abawt a line abawt the greater gawd...? I've gawt awne too abawt the unwise packaging awf pricey but fragile food items, if you want."

<Response Mir?>









*OOC:*


Possum, have any in the group been to the area immediately above the prison during their pre-supper recon, or can they deduce where it is/how to get there?


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 21, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> "I was actually thinking *you* could cut your way in next time arawnd... awr dawn, fawr that matter."




Darius turns around to look at Sloor, eyebrows raised in mock surprise.

"I _could_," he says. "But I thought you preferred subtle?"

[Sblock=OOC]
Is there anything about these figures that signifies them as Jedi (or any other Force-using tradition). Come to that, does Darius recognise either of them?
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 21, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

At the mention of Keyton, Mack smirks, "No drek, buddy.  That guy would have been slicing up the guards and we'd already be watching the defrosting in action."
 
In considering what they can do next, the soldier suggests, "To get them out, we also need plausible deniability or a good alibi, while also finding a good patsy to take the blame."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 21, 2012)

She nods to Sloor without look up at the Besalisk and quietly says, "I know... It would be easy... but... reckless. Until we know more..."

After a minute she looks to Sloor, "Lets get out of here before we are discovered. We need a plan to get what we need and then rescue them afterward."


----------



## possum (Feb 21, 2012)

[sblock=Perception Check]
The blood is old, but still stains the walls.[/sblock]

As Darius examines the two frozen beings in the carbonite, he can't remember seeing them at all.  That said, with nearly a 1000 Jedi in the Order before the Clone War and the purge, it's not all that strange.  It is also possible still that the thought that these Force-users could be Jedi from an even older age crosses your mind.

[sblock=Other Questions]
The area above, if your memories and spatial awareness are correct, is a mildly public area.  It would also be quite easy to trigger the thawing sequence if one wishes to.[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 22, 2012)

Songdragon said:


> After a minute she looks to Sloor, "Lets get out of here before we are discovered. We need a plan to get what we need and then rescue them afterward."



The green one looks back, blinking... "You sure? That dawsn't sawnd like you."


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 23, 2012)

"Not really..." Mir replies in a forlorn manner "... We do what we can, when we can."

She starts away, "Lets get this mission done so we can help them."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 23, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack shrugs and goes along, "Mission first, I can respect that.  These two aren't going anywhere tonight."

He follows Mir as they return back to their quarters.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 23, 2012)

"They could have been there a long time...," says Darius distantly. "We'll leave them for now, but we _are_ coming back for them." He tries to send a reassuring feeling to the trapped figures, but this isn't an area of the Force that he's well versed in.

[Sblock=OOC]
Take10 on UTF to send a message, total 24.
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Feb 24, 2012)

The prisoner that Darius contacts seems to understand.

As you leave the dungeons, you see the drunk guards still out like a light.  As you enter, however, the silver metal of Darga's translator droid comes walking down the stairs.  "There you are," he says.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 24, 2012)

Songdragon and Perrinnmiller said:
			
		

> "Not really..." Mir replies in a forlorn manner "... We do what we can, when we can." She starts away, "Lets get this mission done so we can help them."
> 
> Mack shrugs and goes along, "Mission first, I can respect that.  These two aren't going anywhere tonight." He follows Mir as they return back to their quarters.



Sloor looks a little lost himself... and there's some anger in there as well, for some reason. He reaches out, grabbing Mir's shoulder "Dan't you usually just ask the -" very low "- the fawrce - abawt these things? Sra." Instead of the usual honorific, this time- *this* time, the last word rolls out like a stubborn challenge. And his hand is still there.









*OOC:*


Sloor will not oppose if she decides to throw it off.





<Response Mir?>

«I'm suppossing the following bit happens afterwards, but YMMV, of course:


perrinmiller said:


> In considering what they can do next, the soldier suggests, "To get them out, we also need plausible deniability or a good alibi, while also finding a good patsy to take the blame."



"Engineered accident?" questions Sloor, not sure he's getting it. "Think you could rig thawse things taw trigger when tawched awr sawmething?" He gestures to the two obsidian blocks, sounding a bit dubious -- more than a bit, actually. He drops his butt down to the ground, then leans against the cool of the dungeon wall, bottle still in hand. Would that work? Prison escape: jedis vs the world... But: "That first spirk wasn't too chipper when they first unfrawze him, as I recall..." 

Not that they got to see that part, of course. 

<Response Mack?>


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 25, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack rubs his chin to think about Sloor's question, "Probably... Yeah, I think with my interface visor and some time I could work it out.  I might need a little help in a pinch, but I think I can handle it."

"But as for the overall plan to get a patsy, I got nothing so far.  But, I know who I would try to blame; those frakheads we tangled with in the arena."

_OOC: By taking 10 on Mechanics(+10) it would be a 20, so I am assuming that Mack could probably do it._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 25, 2012)

She looks to Sloor and is somehow comforted and a little surprised at the caring side of the besalisk. "Yes... and no. You do not want to come to rely on 'it', but use when the need is there. Otherwise 'others' take notice."


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 25, 2012)

Songdragon said:


> She looks to Sloor and is somehow comforted and a little surprised at the caring side of the besalisk. "Yes... and no. You do not want to come to rely on 'it', but use when the need is there. Otherwise 'others' take notice."



"Try it naw." He goes to add something, hesitates - bits of that thrumming/uncertain feeling back in his chest - reluctantly folds his arms back in and, with the defiant air of a man who would rather not, adds: "Please." 

_(And won't they all be imperially frekked if it goes off on the wrong side of things? Just what the frek does he think he's doing?)_ He hesitates again as Mir turns towards the black coffins _<I assume/correct me>_... "Are they suffering?" Probably not, or she would be a lot more certain about her course of action, but let's at least establish that first _(and beforehand, right?)_.

<Response Mir?>



perrinmiller said:


> "But as for the overall plan to get a patsy, I got nothing so far.  But, I know who I would try to blame; those frakheads we tangled with in the arena."



Sloor, in the process of downing a swallow, coughs, spilling clear drink over himself: "Really?" He wipes his chin with one of his many forearms. "I rather *like them*. RX's a frecsing jerk, sure - ain't the first time he's gawne heavy an the friendly fire, way I hear it (gawd call an that awne, Sra) - but the Kargs are a frecsing nice bunch awf spirks!" He suddenly chuckles, "Did you see the way Darg hit me clean acrawss half the marbling arena? Naw *that's* a fighter! Prawd awf their wawrk too, the bunch awf them -- and their stawggies ain't half bad either..." He's grinning wide now, daring Mack to contradict.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 25, 2012)

Mir nods to Sloor, "Alright."

(( Use the Force check for Search Your Feelings (take 10, for a 24) - Release the two individuals from carbonite now. 

(( Use the Force check for Search Your Feelings (take 10, for a 24)- Do not release the two now and return to getting info on Sarlacc project ))


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 26, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> "Are they suffering?"



But she's already doing her thing and doesn't seem to hear him, lost in whatever it is she does... _Well frek. So much for edging your bets with a little reason! _

Sloor looks back to Mack and Darius and raises his brows as if to say: What do *you* think our odds are?

<Response Mack and Darius?>


----------



## possum (Feb 26, 2012)

Songdragon said:


> Mir nods to Sloor, "Alright."
> 
> (( Use the Force check for Search Your Feelings (take 10, for a 24) - Release the two individuals from carbonite now.
> 
> (( Use the Force check for Search Your Feelings (take 10, for a 24)- Do not release the two now and return to getting info on Sarlacc project ))




You have a really bad feeling that releasing them now could be quite detrimental to the mission.

And now, Darga's translator droid is seen by TB.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 26, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack shrugs, not sure what to comment about Mir and her mystic stuff.

But he does have a scoffing retort regarding their opponents,  "I don't think the feelings were mutual, buddy."

"If not them, who else can we blame?  Be nice to pin the drek on the imps."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 26, 2012)

Mir looks to Sloor... "I did not feel any pain, but then who can tell what being trapped in carbonite is really like. And I 'feel' that it would have been very bad to have attempted to free them at this point." Mir feels a little better but does not seem to like it any less.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 27, 2012)

Songdragon said:


> Mir looks to Sloor... "I did not feel any pain, but then who can tell what being trapped in carbonite is really like. And I 'feel' that it would have been very bad to have attempted to free them at this point." Mir feels a little better but does not seem to dislike it any less.



Great. "Saw what's the frecsing prawblem naw, then?" Sometimes there's just no winning, even when the frecsing force dice says you should be raking it in.

<Response Mir?>



perrinmiller said:


> But he does have a scoffing retort regarding their opponents,  "I don't think the feelings were mutual, buddy."




"Well, that's what happens when you're too cancentrated awn... *awther* stuff, Mack man." He's a bit surprised the man can seriously claim he saw anything but Mir and her glass during the bits where he was actually *in* the party/throne room -- but hey. A grin, "To ZayKar-Four!" And he toasts, draining most of the remaining content. "What did you think, Darius man?"

<Response Darius?>









*OOC:*


Alcohol attacks Sloor: 1d20+6=8... What's with this weak ass  in your cellars, Darga man? Can't even get a decent buzz from the stuff! 








perrinmiller said:


> "If not them, who else can we blame?  Be nice to pin the drek on the imps."



"There's a thawght! They'll prawbably want taw hawl these taw back taw base after the meet... Anybawdy gawt a tracker awn them awr sawmething?" Maybe this won't have been a complete waste of sweet, sweet sleep after all.

So of course, just at that moment: "Incoming droid."

"Aw frek!" Adrenalin and booze (and a couple of smokes too): he's going to feel like hard vacuum tomorrow, no question. Frantic whispering: "Everybawdy awt! Darius, Sra, you're uh - You're sleeping with the guards. Me and Mack are talking.... Gaw, gaw gaw."

"Walking down the corridor," furnishes TB's voice as they all scramble <I assume>. "Alone... It will reach the steps in about ten seconds... Hasn't seen me... Yet... I'm going dark."

"And I'm telling you: you gawt taw talk taw peopawl mawre befawre you make that kind awf judgement! I mean, you remember Kessra...? We really gawt taw meet that girl again and have a bit awf a... canversatian." Sloor starts talking at a conversional level, partly so that that incoming droid will have something to hear, partly to cover their various scuffing noises as they take their places. Speaking of: Frek, frek, frek, frek frek. No time to put the card back around Three Tops' neck! The besalisk drops it on the weequay's chest, tucking it under a piece of his armoured jacket and hoping there'll be time to fix it before TT wakes up. As it is, he's got just enough time to perch himself on a chair and tilt it back into a relaxed attitude before...



			
				Possum said:
			
		

> The silver metal of Darga's translator droid comes walking down the stairs. "There you are," he says.



"Hey there, LOM," grins Sloor, teeth a bit tight but bottle still in hand and doing his level best to breathe in a normal manner. "Didn't catch your name back there..." He drops his chair back down to all four legs as an awful thought strikes him (for real too): "Dan't tell me it's frecsing mawrning already?"

<Response protocol droid?>


----------



## possum (Feb 27, 2012)

"It is not morning, sir, but I have been looking for you all the same.  I serve Darga by day and another master by night.  I'm sure that you've heard of a Switch in Brentaal station?  I do what I can."

The droid takes a memory chip out of his chest chassis.  "He says that this is free due to all of the help you've given him.  Especially the recent reorganization, whatever that means..."


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 27, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> "What did you think, Darius man?"




Darius takes a moment to notice Sloor; his attention seems... elsewhere.

"About what?" he says. "About these?" He gestures to the two figures. "I tried to let them know we would be back, and I think they understood. I'm... not sure, I'm not an expert in this aspect of the Force. Logic seems to say that we leave them for now.

"Or did you mean about the gladiators? They're willing to fight and kill for money and entertainment. Regardless of any bonhomie I think it'd be unwise to treat them as friends."

Later...

Darius hasn't heard of Switch. He watches the majordomo droid impassively, waiting to see how Sloor reacts.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 27, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Still being slightly inebriated himself, Mack blurts,  "Eh? Did that astromech droid repair the infochant? Or is that little guy just using his name?"

He takes the memory chip and pops it into his datapad, intending to take a quick look to see how much privacy they need to take a better look before the protocol droid continues off about his business once more.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Feb 27, 2012)

The dark-plated form of Switch the protocol droid projects from Mack's datapad.  "Greetings old friends," the droid speaks in its familiar voice.  "First, I must apologize for this deception,"  The protocol droid disappears for a second and is replaced by the R2 unit that survived the firefight aboard the station.  The TC droid in the room with you gives a short exclamation of surprise.  "But I do frequently communicate with humanoids that would be quite surprised to learn of my actual stature."

"That makes sense," TC replies.

"earned something valuable that may be quite useful for you.  As my contact there has no doubt told you,"

"I did," Darga's droid nods.

"free due to your help here.  Late at night, someone has been transmitting information from Darga's palace to the local Imperial bureau and getting information in turn.  Six Six here has recorded some of the info, but even my encryption cracking has been unable to pierce these codes.  I've instructed him to record the transmissions from the past few nights and pass them on to you.  Maybe you'll be able to make sense of them."

"I put yesterday and tonight's messages on the same chip," Six Six explains.  "If you are able to slice them, please let me know so I can pass them on to the R2--I mean Switch..."


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 28, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> "They're willing to fight and kill for money and entertainment. Regardless of any bonhomie I think it'd be unwise to treat them as friends."



"Saw naw hawpe fawr the taw awf us then?" he jokes back. Looks like Darius still hasn't figured out who he's dealing with... "And it's frekking better than _'for the Greater Gawd'_, if you ask me." He makes a disgusted noise at the back of his throat.

<Response Darius/Mir?>

*[in the Guard Station]*


			
				PerrinMiller said:
			
		

> Still being slightly inebriated himself, Mack blurts, "Eh? Did that astromech droid repair the infochant? Or is that little guy just using his name?"




On his side of things, it's all the besalisk can do not to collapse in relief/disbelief (and maybe slug the protocol droid for scaring them like that while he's at it, frekking thing!)... But Brentaal *station*, uh? Being station-born himself, he can't help agreeing with that classification: we'll just see who's orbiting whom, Brentaal! And they might not be out of the (gravity) well just yet: "Saw whoever asked you taw find us and...?"



possum said:


> The droid takes a memory chip out of his chest chassis.  "He says that this is free due to all of the help you've given him.  Especially the recent reorganization, whatever that means..."



"He's gawtten a bit shawrter, I think," replies Sloor while Mack slots the chip.

"But his stature has grown exponentially," echoes TB's voice from his datapad. "As it should be. As it one day will be for all."

"Still awes me a desk thawgh," concludes its owner with a dark grin. 

And then it's showtime:



possum said:


> The dark-plated form of Switch the protocol droid projects from Mack's datapad. [...]
> 
> "I put yesterday and tonight's messages on the same chip," Six Six explains.  "If you are able to slice them, please let me know so I can pass them on to the R2--I mean Switch..."



"A tip?" offers Sloor, gesturing to the creds still piled on the table.









*OOC:*


By my count there's 600 creds on that table.





The besalisk drains the last of his bottle, almost asks the droid about the two jedis, decides discretion is the better part of... and then just rolls with it: "By the way, what's with thawse taw pawpsicles in there? That was a frecsing surprise, let me tell you; was *nawt* expecting that!" 

<Response 66?>


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 28, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> "Saw naw hawpe fawr the taw awf us then?" he jokes back. Looks like Darius still hasn't figured out who he's dealing with... "And it's frekking better than _'for the Greater Gawd'_, if you ask me." He makes a disgusted noise at the back of his throat.




Darius merely shrugs dismissively.

"There's always hope," he says.

During the conversation with the droid he pays as much attention to the surroundings as he does the discussion, just in case.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 28, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Thinking about the transmissions, Mack comments,  "I can give slicing a try, using my interface visor.  But, at best I am only marginal passable at this sort of thing."

"However, it sounds like we will learn the identity of a mole in Darga's court.  This will earn us trust or give us leverage depending how we use that information."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 28, 2012)

Mir responds to Sloor's earlier question, "No problem, we merely chose the right course of action for the moment."

Leans over to Darius the group watches over the message, "He's a friend we helped out awhile back. Looks like he's returning the favor."

She looks at Mack hoping he is up for the task knowing her computer skills lack anything but the basics.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 28, 2012)

Songdragon said:


> Mir responds to Sloor's earlier question, "No problem, we merely chose the right course of action for the moment."



Like pulling tentacles off a dianoga sometimes. "But you ain't happy abawt it. Sra." A statement, with a whole lot of question marks at the end: _What's not to frekking like?_

<Response Mir?>



Dr Simon said:


> Darius merely shrugs dismissively. "There's always hope," he says.



Sloor grins, and raises his bottle in mocking salute: got to admit, that was well said!

*[The guard room]*


perrinmiller said:


> "However, it sounds like we will learn the identity of a mole in Darga's court.  This will earn us trust or give us leverage depending how we use that information."



"I frekking agree," nods Sloor. AND the mole might be an easier source of info on the Sarlacc project than either Darga OR the imperials! 

But that bit he keeps for himself for now: no knowing just how loyal 66 is to his present Hutt employer, right?









*OOC:*


Waiting for the protocol droid to vacate before they get back to their planning.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 29, 2012)

Songdragon said:


> Mir responds to Sloor's earlier question, "No problem, we merely chose the right course of action for the moment."
> 
> Leans over to Darius the group watches over the message, "He's a friend we helped out awhile back. Looks like he's returning the favor."
> 
> She looks at Mack hoping he is up for the task knowing her computer skills lack anything but the basics.




Darius raises an eyebrow.

"A most enterprising droid," he mutters.



perrinmiller said:


> Thinking about the transmissions, Mack comments,  "I can give slicing a try, using my interface visor.  But, at best I am only marginal passable at this sort of thing."




"Which is more than I am," says Darius with a slight smile, possibly meant to be encouraging.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 1, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack pulls out his computer Interface visor and give it a shot.

"Let me see what I can do."

_OOC: Take 10 on Computer Use (+10) for a 20._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 7
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Mar 1, 2012)

"Yes," the droid states as he sees the frozen humans for the first time.  "That is not something that I was aware of."  He gives a slight shrug motion before leaving.

As Mack does a basic attempt to decrypt the transmission, he is unable to do so.  Maybe if he tried just a little bit harder...


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 1, 2012)

Mir looks over mack's shoulder... "I heard some spacers mention an algorithm they used to cut through Imperial 'interference'..."

(( Aid another: Use Computer 1d20+4=16 ))


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 1, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> Like pulling tentacles off a dianoga sometimes. "But you ain't happy abawt it. Sra." A statement, with a whole lot of question marks at the end: _What's not to frekking like?_



Not happy and not talking either. Ain't life grand?

The soldier suggests, "To get them out now we'd need plausible deniability or a good alibi-" [etc]

*[The Guard Room]*


Binder Fred said:


> "A tip?" offers Sloor, gesturing to the creds still piled on the table.



But the droid demures... "What's your angle then?" inquires the besalisk, mostly out of random cusiosity. If it ain't getting creds out of this, why take the (not frekking inconsiderable) risk of working for two masters?

<Response Six Six?>



possum said:


> "That is not something that I was aware of."  He gives a slight shrug motion before leaving.



"Uh. Would've thawght he'd gaw everywhere with the big spirk," frows Sloor... before leaning back in his chair. After that sudden bit of excittment, it's enough to watch blondy do his thing and let the waves of an intoxicated balance system rock him gently to the shores of contentment... "Wake me up when you've gawt sawmething."



Songdragon said:


> Mir looks over mack's shoulder... "I heard some spacers mention an algorithm they used to cut through Imperial 'interference'..."




"We are clear," reports TB's voice once the silver droid has climbed the second set of steps.

Then, a bit later: "I believe you mean 'For' instead of 'While' there."









*OOC:*


Aid Another on Use Computer: 1d20+3=14. Success. Mack's roll is now a 24... Is that enough, Possum?


----------



## possum (Mar 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


Oh man, you all.  The curse continues.  You need a 25...


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 2, 2012)

OOC: How many will you allow to Aid? Is it worth Darius having his 2 creds worth as well? (Hacking by commitee...)


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


What no Happy 2 Years of this campaign +1 bonus?


----------



## possum (Mar 2, 2012)

Songdragon said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> What no Happy 2 Years of this campaign +1 bonus?




All right, just this once.  After that it'll be a Year Three bonus...

According to the report, Igren Demos--Darga's majordomo--has been a really bad Neimoidian...  The transmission is him talking to someone at the small Imperial embassy in town.  He mentions that the slave traders are unhappy with Darga's stock and will pay a visit tomorrow.  There are other messages detailing Darga's day-to-day activities, and a few mentions of "the prisoners" but Demos always seems to be unhappy about whatever the Imperial says.  He appears to be holding out for more money, but every single offer is far below what Darga's asking for.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 4, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*









*OOC:*


I want to use a FP instead. FP (1d6=2)  Let's save that +1 Campaign bonus for when we really need it. 





Mack puts away the interface visor and looks to his companions.

"Well, that's interesting, isn't it?"

"Am I to understand this correctly, which given my current intoxication might be in doubt, the prisoners are likely the two in the dungeon and Darga is asking a price too high for the Imperials to pay?"

"Hmmm, we need to get in better with Darga, pointing out the mole to him would do it.  But, first I think we should corner this Demos and squeeze him for information.  Then we can turn him over to Darga."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 6, 2012)

Sloor blinks, his mind rising up from half-sleep. "Nawt sure I'm getting it either... Saw 'nawble' Darga dawes NAWT knaw abawt these taw?" A thumb points back through the prison door. A lazy look at the slumped over forms of the three unconscious guards... "Shawld we be discussing this elsewhere?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 6, 2012)

Mack nods, "Good thinking, buddy."

"Sixty-six, you coming along?  We might need some more questions answered."

He starts to head back towards his and Mir's quarters, expecting that's where they will be holding their discussion unless someone tells him different.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 7, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack starts to head back towards his and Mir's quarters.



"Nawbawdy's gawt a tracker fawr the carb-sicles then?" inquires Sloor before moving. Seems kind of a shame to waste the effort... 

"If the -ah- visitawrs take awff with their prize, cawldn't we find them using *this* again, Sra?" with spread hands radiating _something _out while the lower pair stays leaning on the chair's armrests. Well, it did get them down here after all...

<Response Mir?>

[sblock=OOC]You may have missed this bit, Perrin (emphasis mine):



possum said:


> "Yes," the droid states as he sees the frozen humans for the first time.  "That is not something that I was aware of."  He gives a slight shrug motion before leaving.



[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 7, 2012)

Darius remains quiet for now, although this new development has sent his thoughts down a new road. Until the group is safely somewhere private, however, he keeps his own council and watches the shadows.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 8, 2012)

She looks to Sloor with a shrug, "Perhaps... if they are not shielded somehow. I would prefer that not occur, considering who the visitors might be."

"We need to act... very soon. It would seem our window of opportunity closes, fast." Mir comments as the group heads to their quarters.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack agrees with Mir, "Yes, I think so too.  We need to decide how we are going to use that new information and get started ASAP."









*OOC:*


Did the protocol droid really leave or is it going to answer Sloor's and then Mack's questions, possum?





[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Mar 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


The droid leaves before the questions are asked.  A little rude, sure, but considering he is employed by a Hutt...


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 9, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Reaching his quarters, he opens the door and ushers the others inside.  Shutting the door after everyone's inside, Mack asks, "Well, what are we going to do tonight? Anything?"

"Or are we just going to hit up Demos first thing in the morning?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 9, 2012)

"I wanted to find out more about the disturbance in the Force that we sensed," says Darius. "Now that I know who and where it came from .... Well, they're not going anywhere yet and there's nothing to be done right now. I suggest we wait, and watch." He gives a wry smile. "My old master used spend hours trying to teach me to let go and allow the Force guide me." Darius raises his eyes skywards. "Looks like I'm going to have to put some of your teachings into practise, Master Kwon," he says.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 11, 2012)

*[Guard station]*


Songdragon said:


> She looks to Sloor with a shrug, "Perhaps... if they are not shielded somehow. I would prefer that not occur, considering who the visitors might be."



"Nawt that gawd then... Then haw abawt bawdgering a tracker frawm... uh." What the frek has transmitting functions? "Awne awf awer cawmmlinks maybe? Hey TB, we still gawt that awld awne we bawlted taw you befawre you gawt the internal installed last week?"

"That was back on Alderaan," pointedly corrects the still watching droid, "but yes, oh lord of forgetfullness."

A questioning jerk of the chin/raise of the brow ridge towards their fill-in techie: "Haw abawt it, Mack man?"

<Response Mack?>

*[Mack's quarters]*


Dr Simon said:


> "I wanted to find out more about the disturbance in the Force that we sensed," says Darius. "Now that I know who and where it came from .... Well, they're not going anywhere yet and there's nothing to be done right now. I suggest we wait, and watch." He gives a wry smile. "My old master used spend hours trying to teach me to let go and allow the Force guide me." Darius raises his eyes skywards. "Looks like I'm going to have to put some of your teachings into practise, Master Kwon," he says.




Sloor slumps halfway into Mack's unmade bed, not bothering to ask permission. (Frekkingly long day *this* has turned out to be!) "Alright, saw what did we learn exactly?" He genuinely seems more than a bit fuzzy on the subject, tiredly rubbing the left side of his face. "Slave traders are cawming in tawmawrraw -" A snort, "-I mean: tawday! Can we use that sawmehaw? Jawin the tour and see fawr awerselves awr sawmething...?" Seems to him Darga's end of the Sarlacc has (maybe) something to do with supplying the raw materials, so to speak... And frek, finding that out is still their prime mission, right?

Then there's the bit where Darga's most trusted droid didn't know about the two carb-sicles down there. Still not sure what to make of that... "You knaw, we *could* gain majawr bawnus pawints if we gaw taw 'nawble' Darga *first*. Ask taw blackmail Demaws with the infaw and see what cawmes awt?"

<Response all?>

[sblock=OOC]And I'm back! Sorry for the no-posts of the last few days, folks: we were showing end-users around and that really fills up the days with breakfast meetings, visits, presentations, explanations, meetings, eating out (and drinking ) with them during the evening, etc. Thankfulky, that should be my last convention for a while. Can't swear on the end-users side of things though. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 12, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

*<At the Guard Station>*

With his mechanical interface visor he looks at modifying a spare comlink for such purposes while he says thoughtfully, "Let me see..."

_OOC: Take 10 on Mechanics (+10) for 20._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 12, 2012)

"Bring it awn dawn, TB," orders the besalisk with a wave of his arms. 

While the both of them do their thing, Sloor pushes himself out of the guard-station chair and sets about quietly setting everything back to what it should be, including pocketing his winnings and returning the keycard to its proper place around Three Tops' neck. He feels strangely peaceful now, ridding on quiet fumes... "Any luck?"










*OOC:*


I make our winnings to be 100 cred for Mack, 100 creds for Sloor.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 13, 2012)

Mir waits until a scambler is activated before speaking in Mack's room and comments, "Well the droid is just that. Most people overlook them as just another part of the decor." She looks to TB, "No offense."

"As to what to do. I suggest we do not confront Demos. I think that would tip our hand. Watching and listening is usually the best option, but I do not think we have that sort of time. Not long term. Bringing info to Darga that his major domo would get us good with him, but we would need to explain where we got any info. Maybe..." she things several moments.

"Maybe something like that is why we were here in the first place. We came across the transmissions and thought it might be a good move for the Crimson
 Fists to get in good with a Hutt... make some credits for everyone. Of course, that is going to take some convincing... and likely some sort of confrontation with Demos." Mir suggests.

((Possum, within any of the data that was given to us, is there any mention to Sarlacc Project or something similar... special project, project? ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 13, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

*<In the room>*

Mack is torn on the decision, not being able to really think like a scoundrel.  The law enforcement side of him wants to rat out the major domo, but he hesitates to champion that route.

Looking at Sloor he shrugs, "Dunno, I could go either way on this."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 13, 2012)

Sloor sits up somewhere in the middle of Mir's reflection, but let's her finish before chiming in with his idea: "Break and enter awn Demaws' quarters? After we sell the need taw awer Hutt first maybe? And dan't wawrry haw we fawnd awt, Sra: we're a frecsing crack merc team! First thing we daw *anywhere* is scan the place tawp taw bawttawm... AND TB's a galaxy-wide expert awn communication slicing taw boot."

"I am?" with the vocal equivalent of raised hydraulic eyebrows.

"You are naw."


----------



## possum (Mar 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


There is no mention of any special project in the recordings.  The only thing of note is that the slave merchants are unhappy and will be arriving tomorrow and a brief mention of the prisoners.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 14, 2012)

*OOC:*


What about Mack trying to build a tracker from TB's old commlink, Possum? Was that successful?


----------



## possum (Mar 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


He is able to reverse engineer the comlink into a tracker, but it'll take about an hour to do so...


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 15, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

*<At the Guard Station>*

After taking a good look at what's required, Mack says, "It is going to take some time to jury-rig a tracker.  About an hour.  But these numb skulls are out cold and it should be okay."

"You guys keep a look out, yeah?"

Once completed, he puts it in the most concealed place possible.

_OOC: I guess we are successful unless we are going to rewind the follow-on scene._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 15, 2012)

*[Guard Station]*


perrinmiller said:


> Once completed, he puts it in the most concealed place possible.



"Haw abawt unscrewing this panel here and putting it inside?" The besalisk taps the flashy thing on the side of the eldest's coffin.









*OOC:*


TB will watch as before.






*[Mack's Room]*
"Right... Saw..." Sloor looks from Mir to Darius, but neither seem all that taken with his idea... "Well, you spirks are prawbably right taw boot. Let's just all gaw taw bed fawr naw and let the thing simmer a while in resting brain juice, alright?" Lovely image there, Sloor man. Why thank you, I do my frecsing best work drunk/skunked out of my tiny little mind... A single chuckle, "Frek knaws *I'm* nawt at my planning best right naw."

<Assuming they agree:
The besalisk lays a hand on Mir's shoulder as he goes by, wishing her "A gawd night, Sra. We'll get you your rescue." His smile is the smallest and yet the most strangely serene she's seen on his green face so far.


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 16, 2012)

It seems like Darius's thoughts are elsewhere (again), but he zones back in to the conversation again once in Mack's quarters.

"I'm certain that those two in carbonite are Jedi," he says, "but now that we've got the tracker in place it _may_ make more sense to wait until they are collected before we make our move." He shrugs, uncertain. "They may be linked to this deal with the Sarlacc Project, they may not. We might not even be able to restore them - I've never heard of a _person_ being preserved in carbonite before." He stands and heads for the door. "But I intend to at least try."

[sblock=OOC]
As I understand it this is long before Empire Strikes Back, and nobody knew if anyone would survive carbonite freezing, so I'm assuming here that the "carb-sicles" are a strange novelty.
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 16, 2012)

Mir looks to Darius and comments, "Our first find together," she motions to Mack and Sloor, "We found someone like those below. I would really prefer not to let them be taken, especially if it is the Empire, It only gets more difficult and from there I think."

Mir nods to Sloor, "Thanks." She yawns as it becomes a contagion and the need of some rest is more present. "I suppose we can see what the day brings in a few hours."


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 17, 2012)

Sloor raises two tired hands without turning around, his goodbye to the other two as he and TB trudge back down to the guard station, their soft voices fading down into the depths of Darga's castle: "Who'se brilliant idea was this anyway?"

"I believe that individual was your height, your weight and had an entirely under-appreciated yet brilliant droid at his side."

"Remind me taw punch sawme sense intaw him when I wake up then: his frekking ideas stink! Naw cansideratian at all fawr thawse under his cawmmand..."









*OOC:*


Sloor will sleep in the guard station, as discussed, with TB on watch by his side (TB has orders to wake *everybody* up if it spots anything during the "night"). If Sloor knows what time shift-change occurs, he'll set an alarm just before that so Three Tops and co don't look too bad in front of their colleagues/management.


----------



## possum (Mar 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


That shouldn't be a problem







The next morning comes far too early far all of you, the result of spending half the night exploring the dungeons of Darga's palace.  Sloor gets a brief thanks from Three Tops as the shift ends, but the next guard watch is a little less accomodating, ordering Sloor and TB back to their room.

It is mid-morning when you're summoned for an exotic breakfast in the audience chamber.  It doesn't last long before three tough and scarred humans quickly enter the chamber, flanked by a Rodian wielding a large blaster rifle, a black-furred Wookiee and a Zabrak.  Led by this group are a pair of Twi'lek women in chains.

The gathered crowd looks at the group in surprise.  "The slaves that you've been selling us are worthless, Darga!"  the Zabrak shouts at the Hutt in his chair.  "They've been dying before we can even get them to market.  They are used up--second rate, even!  I want my credits back for my last four shipments!"

Darga gives a slight aside glance to you.  "See what ungrateful business partners I have?" he says in Huttese before giving a short laugh.  "The only thing wrong with you is that you party with my guards!"

Darga and the slavers begin a long discussion, neither side willing to budge.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 18, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

After some food and re-hydrating, Mack's hangover from drinking too much the night before and getting little sleep is on the ebb.

Keeping his mouth shut about slavers, the soldier is not wearing a pleasant expression at all.  But he is smart enough to not say anything during the initial proceedings.

But after watching the negotiations get nowhere, he suggests quietly, "Perhaps we need to get involved to further our trust with Darga.  We have the skills to be of use, surely."

"It could help our goals, despite what our personal opinions on the matter.  Maybe we need to consider the greater good on this one."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 18, 2012)

possum said:


> The next morning comes far too early far all of you, the result of spending half the night exploring the dungeons of Darga's palace.  Sloor gets a brief thanks from Three Tops as the shift ends, but the next guard watch is a little less accomodating, ordering Sloor and TB back to their room.



"Sure, sure... Say this heap wouldn't happen taw have a pool, would it?"

As a matter of fact, it does <correct me if I'm wrong here, Possum>. Just a little down the corridor behind their collective quarters, as a matter of fact, but...

"Frek." It's a frekking open air affair, with rounded roofs slopping down over a narrow walkaround supported by a few strategically-placed stone pillars. That leaves the entire watery part exposed to the elements: no bulkheads, forcefields or even emergency handles to grab in case of hull breach or gravity fail or something... Frekking planets! 

On the plus side, this early in the morning he's got the whole place to himself, so... "Frek it."

Clothes and weapons go on one or the other of TB's spindly metal limbs, a deep breath, and then it's a much anticipated dive, the water parting in a sea of bubbles before him! Ahhh Frek that's good!

*[Later on]*


possum said:


> It is mid-morning when you're summoned for an exotic breakfast in the audience chamber. [...]
> 
> Darga and the slavers begin a long discussion, neither side willing to budge.



Sloor grabs one of the server and orders an industrial quantity of Cooldown: nothing like ice mushrooms to dampen down the serious headache he's got building under the armor plates right now. "Frek if that last bawttle wasn't mandalawrian Tihaar. Dried me up like the desert! Haw are you spirks hawlding up?"

<Response any?>



			
				perrinmiller said:
			
		

> After watching the negotiations get nowhere, Mack suggests quietly, "Perhaps we need to get involved to further our trust with Darga. We have the skills to be of use, surely. It could help our goals, despite what our personal opinions on the matter. Maybe we need to consider the greater good on this one."




Sloor grimaces: why'd he have to bring *that* ugly concept into it? But, "I'll gaw recawnawiter a bit," he agrees. He'd been eyeing the scene already anyway. 

The besalisk gets up and then quietly sidles up to the nemoidian majordomo for a bit of low key info-sharing: "Saw what's the deal here, Demaws man? Who are these spirks?" He takes a thoughtful bite of out of his haunch of... some sort of fleshy crab maybe? Frek if he knows. Nicely salty/spicy though.

<Response Demos?>

"And is there anything taw their whining?"

<Response Demos?>


----------



## possum (Mar 18, 2012)

Demos looks at Sloor when the Besalisk asks him what the argument is about.  "These are some of Lord Darga's greatest buyers of slaves," the majordomo explains.  "As if there's anything to their complaining, that depends on what they're using the slaves for..."


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 19, 2012)

Not the chattiest of spirks, is he? Sloor is uncomfortably reminded of that first nemoidian they met on the airport pad yesterday morning... "Saw Nawble Darga's shipments were in tip tawp shape when they left here then?" He inserts just a bit of doubt in his voice, as Demos is probably the one in charge of that end of things... 

<Response Demos?>


----------



## possum (Mar 19, 2012)

"No slave is ever in tip-top condition," the majordomo replies.  "Darga offers his shipments 'as-is' and they all seem as healthy as they can be when they leave here."


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 19, 2012)

Darius watches the slavers and forces himself to remember that he is meant to be a hard-bitten mercenary and that such practices don't disgust him. He steps up behind Sloor's left arms.

"So you're saying that they're trying to claim for damages which _they've_ caused?" he says in a flat voice. "Sounds like they're trying to rip you off, my friend." He glances sideways at Sloor to gauge his reactions to this interruption, then back to Demos.  "We... happen to be quite good at sorting out, er, consumer disputes, if you're interested in hiring some, ah, ombudsmen." He pats the blaster pistol at his side.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 19, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack gives the besalisk a wry smirk when he asks about his state of being, "Well, fair to middling this day.  Could be worse, I suppose."

"While you talk to that guy, I will stay with Mir as we try to follow the latest in the point and counter-point of the contest with Darga and his associates."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Mar 19, 2012)

"Complainers or not," Demos says, "They bring a lot of money into Darga's coffers.  If you can perhaps negotiate something in favor of Darga?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 19, 2012)

Again Darius gives a sideways glance at Sloor. Like the drinking contest, this isn't his area of expertise but, like the drinking contest, he is starting to relax into it.

"...then Mighty Dargo would be most grateful?" he finishes for Demos. "It would help to know who we were dealing with. That way we could work on motivations, levers, that kind of thing."


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 20, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> "While you talk to that guy, I will stay with Mir as we try to follow the latest in the point and counter-point of the contest with Darga and his associates."



The many-armed one raises both eye-ridges in a questioning motion: You remember yesterday's discussion, right?

<Response Mack?>



Dr Simon said:


> "...then Mighty Dargo would be most grateful?" he finishes for Demos. "It would help to know who we were dealing with. That way we could work on motivations, levers, that kind of thing."



Sloor sighs: this is going to end up another beat-them-up-in-a-dark-alley kind of thing, ain't it? But then, "I dan't knaw, spirks. I mean: look at them gaw! Negawtiatian side seems taw be pretty frescing well cawvered. And if Nawble Darga thawght beating them up would daw the trick, he'd have called us awver by naw, wouldn't he?" A last bite off what's left of his 'crab' leg as he thinks it over...


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 20, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack looks back with his head cocked to the side slightly and raises a one palm up in a shrug.  However, he is and has been keeping his hands to himself this morning.

After the besalisk scoundrel is out of earshot to talk to Demos, he asks in a murmur, "Mir, what's the deal between you and Sloor?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Mar 20, 2012)

"They are the Iron Ring group," Demos replies.  "And yes, Darga and I would be most grateful if you help in the negotiations..."


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 20, 2012)

"You have a plan," accuses TB, calmly hovering a space behind the three humanoids.

"I *always* have a frecsing plan," unhappily counters the besalisk, looking back at the droid. "The questian's haw taw implement it." 

And *if* he frekking should in this case. His first instinct was actually to step right out and voice it, but what is he, some sort of frecsing caped diplomat or something? Maybe he's feeling difficult this morning, but this ain't exactly his frecsing problem, nothing he'd usually get involved with -- not directly anyway. No direct profit and kissing up isn't really his style. Plus, he ain't that happy with his idea taw begin with: ain't no Raden Bowl, that's for sure.... Middle ground then? 

"Demaws man, you think you could call a refreshment break awr sawmething? They've circled back taw the start again anyway." (And indeed, as if on cue, the Iron Ringer is starting his "Could not even get them to market" tirade again...) "I'll talk taw Nawble Darga in the meanwhile, if that's alright with you?"

<Response Demos?>

While Demos sets that up, Sloor confabs with the dark-clad jedi, not taking his eyes off the proceedings at hall center any longer than he has too: "That alright with *you*, Darius man? You had sawmething in mind too, right?" He did seem to be heading somewhere himself before the besalisk hit his stride... 

<Response Darius?>









*OOC:*


Possum, does Sloor know anything about this Iron Ring group?


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Mir watches the negotiations.... She look to Demos for a moment...

(( Perception to Sense Motive (Deception) on him... 1d20+9=20 ))

She will turn back to watch and try to get a read on the slavers...

(( Perception to Sense Motive (Deception) on them as well     1d20+9=21 ))


----------



## possum (Mar 21, 2012)

[sblock=Songdragon]
Demos is lying and it's obvious that the slavers aren't.[/sblock]

[sblock=Binder_Fred]Sloor hasn't heard much of anything about this group save that they exist.[/sblock]

"Very well, I'm sure that they'd be much happier to argue with a bit of wine in their bellies," Demos says as he interjects himself to suggest a brief refreshment break that's agreed to.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 21, 2012)

Mir looks to Mack as his question about Sloor and her, "What do you mean?"

As Demos moves off she puts up a finger to hold Mack's response and whispers to Sloor she motions with her eyes to Demos, "Is lying... and the slavers seem to be quite genuine in their concerns. They are not lying anyhow."

She turns back to Mack, "Sorry... just something I, caught about our new 'friend'." the friend is said with sarcasm.


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 21, 2012)

*Quick one before bedtime*



Songdragon said:


> She whispers to Sloor she motions with her eyes to Demos, "Is lying... and the slavers seem to be quite genuine in their concerns. They are not lying anyhow."




"Frek." The besalisk's eyes grow fractionnaly wider and he looks halfway to the neimoidian before catching himself and reversing the trend. In a hushed whisper: "You sure?" 

<Response Mir?>


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 21, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> While Demos sets that up, Sloor confabs with the dark-clad jedi, not taking his eyes off the proceedings at hall center any longer than he has too: "That alright with *you*, Darius man? You had sawmething in mind too, right?" He did seem to be heading somewhere himself before the besalisk hit his stride...




Darius shakes his head.

"Just fishing," he says. "Figured it wouldn't hurt to get a bit more information. You heard of this Iron Ring?"



Binder Fred said:


> "Frek." The besalisk's eyes grow fractionnaly wider and he looks halfway to the neimoidian before catching himself and reversing the trend. In a hushed whisper: "You sure?"




"Interesting..." muses Darius. He looks at Sloor. "I'd trust Mir's instincts," he says. "Her, ah, senses are well tuned in this respect, I believe. I think it safe to assume that _both_ sides will be dissembling, though. They're slavers, less trustworthy than a Corellian banker."


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 21, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> "You heard of this Iron Ring?"



"Naw specifics," replies Sloor, who's heard the name but that's about it. He tosses the spindly cartilage and bones over sideways and starts making his way over: Demos has interjected himself to suggest a brief refreshment break and that's been (gratefully?) agreed to. "Well here gaws."

Frek the 'no profit' part. If the Sarlacc project really has something to do with the slaves, then getting as familiar as they can with that side of Darga's business is all for the good. He'd ideally like to get a tour of the facilities if he can, but any little bit could help.

Just then though, he spots Mir gesturing him to the side. When he closes, she whispers [etc]



Dr Simon said:


> "Interesting..." muses Darius. He looks at Sloor. "I'd trust Mir's instincts," he says. "Her, ah, senses are well tuned in this respect, I believe. I think it safe to assume that _both_ sides will be dissembling, though. They're slavers, less trustworthy than a Corellian banker."



The besalisk let's that last one go, more concerned about *other* things right now. "What abawt Darga? You get anything frawm him, Sra?" He's wholly focused on her answer.

There's been some obvious - and pretty frekking likely deliberate - breaks in the info stream between majordomo and his Hutt. Is this one of them? (Frek if that wouldn't simplify their lives two or three hundred times over right about now...)

<Response Mir?>


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 22, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

As events and discussions are moving to more important things, Mack shakes his head and says, "Later," in response to the counter question about Mir and Sloor.

He follows along on the conversation and is not surprised by Demos lying one bit, since they already know he is  sneak traitor.  Nor is he really surprised the slavers are not lying, _why would they?  Dealing in being traffic openly, no reason to lie._

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 22, 2012)

Mir looks to Sloor and nods, "I have not attempted to get a read on Darga, although I am sure he is able to hide any signs of common observation from all but the most skilled. Or so I have heard of the hutts." She whispers, "And I could never get anything in *that[//b] manner from any hutt."**

She nods to Mack, "Alright."

"So if we tried to help here I think it might cause more harm then good, especially if someone has to be 'dishonest' about it." she shrugs feeling like time is running out and whispers to those near by before Demos returns, "How are we going to find... you know. What we are hear for."*


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 23, 2012)

The green one grins that slow, predatory grin of his: seems the swim (and the Cooldown) did him a world of good. "You give up taw easy, Sra." He snatches up a highly-ornate flute of... ripened fruit juice? from the table and takes a sip. "We might still be able taw help awt awer emplawyer... And I haven't been 'dishawnest' a day in my life, Sra: all legal and abawve bawrd, that's the Crimsan Fists fawr you!" He playfully pats Darius and Mack on the shoulder as he finishes, then turns to leave, grinning. 

As he strides away, TB comments: "Amazing what comes out of his mouth, isn't it?"

***​
Sloor walks over to Darga's 'throne', stopping close: "If I can, Nawble awne?" he inquires, feeling marbling confident that he frecsing bloody will, but it doesn't hurt to ask, does it? Hutts like that sort of thing.

[sblock=Assuming Darga gives his OK]The heavily armed besalisk puts a foot on the edge of Darga's platform and leans close so he can whisper, one elbow propped up on the raised knee. He takes a largish pull from his 'juice', flings the empty on a passing server tray: "Saw the way I hear it, those spirks awver there are saying they gawt shawrt-changed, while *we're* saying they're a bunch awf vacheads who tend taw break their awn frecsing tawys and then blame the tawy maker, right?"

<Response Darga?>

One of his periodic, outwardly casual look into the rest of the hall (wouldn't do to be caught unawares, now would it?): "Haw abawt this then, Hawnawred Employer: *certified* healthy slaves! Hire a dawc bawth parties can agree with. He stamps his seal, they pay fair price." A look up into Darga's huge dark eyes, canny businessman aura set on High, "There's sawme definite advantages taw selling a quality prawduct line, as my pawp used taw say." A chuckle. "AND it might just shut them up fawr a while at least."










*OOC:*


Figure I'll stop here, see Darga's reaction to the general idea before I go on.





[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 24, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Not really able to help, Mack stands around and looks like the hired muscle he is supposed to be. While the besalisk walks off, he nods to give encouragement to him.  Then he remarks to their droid, "Well, TB, it is definitely interesting whenever he is around, that's for sure.."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Mar 26, 2012)

"The Besalisk has a fine idea," Darga says with a slight chuckle.  "A neutral doctor..."









*OOC:*


And the bribery race begins.  BTW, can I get a perception check?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 26, 2012)

"Yeah." An answering curl on the corner of his wide lips: seems like Darga skipped directly to the right conclusion. Always a pleasure to work with somebody who understand how business works. "Speaking awf, I'm frecsing sure *you* knaw plenty awf local dawcs, nawble awne. But if you wanted - say - a spirk the Iran Ring might agree with a bit mawre easily, weeell I just happen taw knaw a dawc whaw just might be willing taw be 'flexible' if I talk taw her just right... Fawr a small finder's few, awf cawrse." The grin widens, some of the predator showing through.

<Pause here for Darga's reply>

Sloor considers... "Anly thing is... Haw certain are we awf awer prawduct, All-Knawing Awne? Wouldn't look frekking right if the doc dawngraded us and backed *them* befawre we even have a chance taw talk to her..." A short pause, and then a quick idea, throwing it out there for the Hutt to judge: "Haven't had the pleasure myself, but I've known a few spirks who dabbled in the trade -- AND my drawid's top notch fawr -ah- biawlawgical field repairs. With your permission, me and the Demaws man cawld daw a walkarawd *tawday*, see if the prawcess - and the prawduct - can't be imprawved a bit awn the cheap? That'd cawver all angles nicely, I think." 










*OOC:*


Sloor's perception: 1d20+3=17
TB's perception: 1d20+9=22


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 28, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack looks on, watching the besalisk at work. Trying to be helpful in the discussion he adds, "Umm, yeah."

The lame attempt at being persuasive has certainly not affected his paying attention to things, however.  He is keenly alert.

Aid Another Persuasion (1d20+2=3) & Perception (1d20+8=27)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Dr Simon (Mar 28, 2012)

Having initiated the idea, Darius is happy to sit back and let Sloor do the talking. As always he scans the room in an almost paranoid fashion.


----------



## possum (Mar 29, 2012)

Darga gives a slight knowing smile at Sloor's suggestion.

Mack's eye catches the beautiful Twi'lek slave that's being led around by the Iron Ring group and watches as she quickly places a bit of powder in Darga's wine cup as the refill makes its way towards the Hutt.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 30, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack notices the potential nefarious drugging and must decide for himself what to do about it.  After a second, he says, "Lord Darga should not drink the wine. There is foul play and he is betrayed."

Having failed at being diplomatic, he goes for straight to the point and no nonsense.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 30, 2012)

Mir looks to Mack as he makes his statement and considers to herself, This cannot be good. She looks about the room as it likely is to come to a standstill. She looks about now for who might show some sort of sign of guilt.

((Apologies, I thought the perception check was to Sloor... not everyone. Perception 1d20+9=11 And is likely not seeing anything... ))


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 30, 2012)

possum said:


> Darga gives a slight knowing smile at Sloor's suggestion.




Not exactly the enthousiasm the besalisk was hoping for (Sloor looks out into the main room for anything that might be distracting the Hutt, but can't spot anything out of the ordinary, just people milling about, eating, softly talking...). "Should I gaw get Demaws?"

Just then...



			
				Perrimiller and Songdragon said:
			
		

> "Lord Darga should not drink the wine. There is foul play and he is betrayed."
> 
> Mir looks about now for who might show some sort of sign of guilt.



Frek, frek, frek, frek, FREK! Perhaps understandably considering his occasional stints as an enforcer, Sloor's response is a bit more dramatic: he surges to a shielding spot directly in front of the hutt - facing out, three arms spread out like some sort of frecking blasterfire goally - even as he draws his heavy blaster with the fourth, eyes looking for a target. _Where are those frecsing Iron groupers? Where is frecking DEMOS?!_

«Assuming nobody immediately fires back:
"What the freck daw you mean: _he is betrayed_?" 

TB glides to his right side, a little back from him, increasing their joint cover of their employer.


----------



## possum (Mar 31, 2012)

Darga looks incensed as Mack warns him and Sloor moves in front of his large body to deflect any blaster shots that never come.  "WHAT!" he yells out in Huttese that is translated in a meek voice by the translator droid.  He then asks Mack how he knows.  And who is responsible...


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 31, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack appears to be nonchalant by the whole ordeal, preferring to be the steady rock in the soon to be erupting chaos. Jerking a thumb at the slave girl, he replies to what he is sure is a request for information, "The twi'lek dumped something in Lord Darga's drink.  You want us to detain them drekheads?"

He has his blaster rifle in the crook of his arm and bring it ready as he pops his helmet into place with his left hand.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Mar 31, 2012)

Not Demos then. Sloor's blaster glides to point straight at the head of the Iron Ring delegation, while his eyes dart out purposefully across the room, catching the gaze of several of Darga's spirks - Gol Karg, Zayda, that trandoshian he asked about Rattatak pre battle, Gand (a gand merc who somehow managed to win 250 creds off him post party (humble son of a...)) - inviting them to do the same with their own frekking weapons. Let the groupers know just who has the frecsing homecourt advantage here!









*OOC:*


Don't know if that requires a persuassion roll or not (seems like a fairly standard thing to do when your sponsor is threathened). Here it is if you need it, Possum: 1d20+9=16. I'd consider his targets Friendly to begin with.


----------



## possum (Mar 31, 2012)

The leader of the Iron Ring looks on in horror and quickly goes on the defensive.  "Honorable Darga, you can't believe that we'd..."  The Devaronian motions for one of his lieutenants to nab the offending Twi'lek.  "Schuta acted on her own," he says.  "We have our disagreements, Lord Darga, but we wouldn't kill you!"


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 1, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack watches the Devaronian try to weasel out of trouble, looking to see if he can tell if the slaver is lying. He comments aside to Sloor, "Not that I am a huge fan of slavery, but if a someone's property misbehaves, is the owner held responsible? Ignorance would not be an excuse, since they should have known what's going on."

_OOC: Take 10 on Perception (+10)_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Apr 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


He doesn't seem to be lying from what you can tell.







Darga's anger subsides slightly at the explanation that the slave was the one fully behind it.  He declares that the discussion is over and that he'd better not see the slavers again for a long time.  The Twi'lek slave, however, is destined for Darga's dungeons...


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 1, 2012)

Sloor watches the delegation file out with very little satisfaction. "Haw the frek did a frecsing slave get pawisan, nawble awne." The besalisk doesn't bother putting a question mark at the end of that! "*Sawmebawdy* wanted you dead," a shrug, "maybe - *maybe* - with them as the patsies." Maybe.

"Sentients sometimes lie with the truth," points out TB so that only those close to the dais can hear (including the Hutt). "Maybe the wine should be analyzed? My now considerable medical database suggests a wide variety of possible effects short of death..." 

"Uh... Gawd pawint, TB." Sloor singles out a spry looking human near the side exit: "You! Get a med drawid in here fast, will you? And tell him taw please grab a med kit." 

As they wait, he gesture the serving slave still carrying the offending drink to a nearby spot, where nobody can get to her without being seen by frecsing everyone.

<Response Darga? I'm assuming he'll also gesture permission for the messenger and the serving girl if he agrees with those steps>



perrinmiller said:


> Mack comments aside to Sloor, "Not that I am a huge fan of slavery, but if a someone's property misbehaves, is the owner held responsible? Ignorance would not be an excuse, since they should have known what's going on."



"Abawt as much as a pet biting the neighbawrs," figures the besalisk. "Nawt gawd fawr the awner, much wawrse fawr the pet. Gawd catch by the way." He thumps the soldier on his armored back, chuckling deep in his alien throat.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 2, 2012)

Darius narrows his eyes and frowns slightly, not entirely happy with the turnout in events. He suspects that the twi'lek girl is destined for a fairly short and miserable existence, and wonders how much choice she had in the matter.

He moves closer to Mir.

"How well developed is your sense?" he says, _sotto voce_. "Could you read her? Find out where she got the poison from? Obviously I wouldn't ask you to do it in front of..." his eyes move around to encompass the Hutt's throne room.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 2, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack pops his helmet back off and smiles ruefully, the plight of the twi'lek not much cause for mirth. His eyes remain serious, portraying his mood, "Thanks, buddy.  Score one for the Crimson Fists again."

Once again, he is reminding himself that the mission goal must come first, regardless of the events that are beyond his control.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 2, 2012)

Mir looks to Darius and considers a moment and answers, "Not very well, surface emotions perhaps, but little beyond that." She shrugs in an I'm sorry kind of way.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 3, 2012)

"Hey, dan't sweat it too much, Mack man," noticing his mood, Sloor wraps a muscular arm around the human's shoulders and squeezes -- not too much though. "Sawmebawdy shoots at your spirks, you frekking shoot back."

<Response Mack?>


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 3, 2012)

Songdragon said:


> Mir looks to Darius and considers a moment and answers, "Not very well, surface emotions perhaps, but little beyond that." She shrugs in an I'm sorry kind of way.




Darius replies with a curt nod that is supposed to imply that he understands, and not to worry. He recalls the words of his master - you can't solve all of the problems in the universe - and tries to calm his emotions. Outwardly placid, inside he rages.

"The sooner we're out of this place the better," he mutters to Mir.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry, sick in bed today


----------



## possum (Apr 4, 2012)

Darga gestures, seemingly allowing for a med droid to be sent in to the audience chamber.

The droid hovers its way into the chamber soon and stops before Darga.  "What are my duties?" it asks.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 4, 2012)

"Here." Sloor hands it the guilty cup. "What's in there that shouldn't be?" A pause. "And what effect would it have had awn awer generaws emplawyer?" A gesture to Darga with a free limb, just in case there's any frecsing doubt.

<Response med droid?>


----------



## possum (Apr 4, 2012)

The med droid sticks an appendage in the wine and its eyes flash slightly for a few seconds.  "It appears that the poison couldn't kill a Hutt, but make him very sick.  It is likely that the poisoner did not know that a Hutt's metabolism would fight off the poison so much that he'd only have a stomach ache," he analyzes.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 4, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*



Sloor said:


> "Hey, dan't sweat it too much, Mack man," noticing his mood, Sloor wraps a muscular arm around the human's shoulders and squeezes -- not too much though. "Sawmebawdy shoots at your spirks, you frekking shoot back."



Mack has a wry smile, the corners of his mouth barely turned up, as he quietly whispers, "Nobody shot at us, buddy.  I just cannot help to feel that the wrong frakker ended up in the dungeon."

"But hey, that's the way the galaxy spins."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 5, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack has a wry smile, the corners of his mouth barely turned up, as he quietly whispers, "Nobody shot at us, buddy.  I just cannot help to feel that the wrong frakker ended up in the dungeon... But hey, that's the way the galaxy spins."



"What? You think pawisan's less deadly than a blaster shawt taw the face awr sawmething?" half-jokes Sloor, before settling. "She *did* choose taw pull the trigger, Mack. But yeah: we gawt the assassin, nawt the frekking killers... Would feel better if we had at least beaten thawse grouper freks taw an inch awf their- And here's the med drawid: we may get awer chance fawr a decent beatdawn yet, Mack man!" The besalisk gives the human a consoling/encouraging shake before letting go and closing in on the action by Darga's dais. Come on dice: give me a tailored poison with an owner's tag on every third molecule!



possum said:


> The med droid sticks an appendage in the wine and its eyes flash slightly for a few seconds.  "It appears that the poison couldn't kill a Hutt, but make him very sick.  It is likely that the poisoner did not know that a Hutt's metabolism would fight off the poison so much that he'd only have a stomach ache," he analyzes.



"Alright. Haw exawtic is this stuff..." Sloor reads the neatly stencilled bit on the side of the droid's head, "... H6T1? We talking hawsehawld cleaner awr what?" _You spirks help me out here_, he silently mouthes to his three companions. This frekking detective stuff ain't exactly part of his usual bag of tricks...









*OOC:*


Out of town making presentations to possible futur employees right now, so I might not be able to post tomorrow (very full day planned).


----------



## possum (Apr 8, 2012)

"According to my sensors, it is a powdered mix of a poisonous mushroom found in 75% of all inhabitable worlds and a likewise dangerous plant found in 60%.  All quite common, I am afraid..." the droid remarks.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

On hearing the med droid's report, Mack comments ruefully, "Well, the poison brand is really narrowing down things, ain't it."

The soldier stands around, not sure what to do next to further the situation, taking his cue from Sloor if they are going to press the Hutt lord for a boon.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 10, 2012)

TB dips down to whisper something in its owner's ear...

"*You* discuss it with H6 then." And while the two hover droids quietly slide together and start beeping to each other in polite binary, he himself turns to their reclining employer, "Saw what daw you want taw daw, Nawble Awne? Iran Ringer'll awrbit straight fawr a little while after that nice slap taw the face," would almost suspect *you* of setting up your own poisoning for negotiation points, you canny san awf a- "but they'll start grumbling again soon enawgh I'm thinking: they're the frecsing type... You want us taw gaw ahead and daw that patch-up-and-improve walkarawnd with Demaws tawday?" 

Maybe something can still be salvaged from this.

<Response Darga?>









*OOC:*


TB wants to establish 1. If the two poison ingredients are found on *this* world in a natural state. If not, 2a. Who imports them? If they *are* found here naturally, 2b. Are they local to *this continent* and how expensive are they?

If you want, we can simplify that to a Gather Information roll with the question: Where did that slave get her poison? Here is the roll if needed: 1d20+9=14


----------



## possum (Apr 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


You are unable to find out whether or not the mushrooms and plants are indigenous to this area of the planet, but they do grow here, that you know.







"No," Darga answers, his translator droid repeating it in Basic.  "Stay here and help me with the next negotiations with the Empire.  They should be here later this evening..."


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 10, 2012)

Sloor looks at the just concluded breakfast... "Uh, sure thing, Nawble Awne." Saw much for his frecsing Inspection Fee -- AND getting Demos away from the Hutt so they can rat him out behind his wrinkled blue back! (That worthy isn't looking too pleased Darga is asking for somebody else's advice either...) But the Empire, uh? "What's awer angle there? We selling awr we buying?"

<Response Darga?>


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 12, 2012)

At the mention of the Empire, Dariuss body language suddenly stiffens. A muscle works at the side of his jaw, but he says nothing, waiting to hear more from the Hutt.


----------



## possum (Apr 13, 2012)

"The mighty Darga has business with the Empire regarding his Tibanna gas exports.  That is the main reason for their visit, along with biological exports," the translator droid answers.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 13, 2012)

"Sounds like some interesting dealings." Mir says to the others.

She looks to the Hutt and says in the Huttese,"Distinguished Darga. To better serve you in dealing with the Empire, would you permit one of those in your service to explain what the negotiations will entail? The more information that we have, the better we can then work to get you, what you deserve, and not loose out on the best deal possible. We, do not want to let you down in this matter." She bows her head in deference to the Hutt's authority.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 13, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack nods and takes rigid pose and a stern expression, "Alright, I guess that leaves me for watchful security.  Do we expect foul play from them too?"

The soldier pats his blaster rifle, almost like he is unconsciously itching to use it as he thinks about the future.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 14, 2012)

"100 percent," agrees Sloor with a grin... before discreetly leaning back and whispering: "What the frek did she say?"

<Response Any/Darga's translation droid?>









*OOC:*


Internet kept blinking on and off this morning. Back now.


----------



## possum (Apr 14, 2012)

Songdragon said:


> "Sounds like some interesting dealings." Mir says to the others.
> 
> She looks to the Hutt and says in the Huttese,"Distinguished Darga. To better serve you in dealing with the Empire, would you permit one of those in your service to explain what the negotiations will entail? The more information that we have, the better we can then work to get you, what you deserve, and not loose out on the best deal possible. We, do not want to let you down in this matter." She bows her head in deference to the Hutt's authority.




Demos motions for Mir to come closer to him.  "The Empire's primary concern is Lord Darga's shipments of Tibanna gas to them.  We received a transmission the other day requesting that we meet with them regarding an increase in shipping." 

Those who listened to the past few transmissions from Demos to the Empire are aware of that call.

"Ahem, slaves..." the translator droid says in an exaggerated whisper to Sloor.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 15, 2012)

"That seemed like a frecking lawt awf wards taw say... Awh." Knew it! Frekking knew it had to be slaves! (As for the Tibanna business... Guess you had to be careful of your client's reputation when you're dealing with public figures...? Frek if he cares.) To Darga, booted foot back on the edge of the dais: "Right, saw tibanna and awrganics: haw can the Crimsan Fists help?" And what will it pay, asks the accompanying predatory grin. A sudden thought: "They haven't gawt prawblems with the frecsing quality of the merchandise too, have they?"

<Response Darga?>


----------



## possum (Apr 15, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> A sudden thought: "They haven't gawt prawblems with the frecsing quality of the merchandise too, have they?"
> 
> <Response Darga?>




Demos gives a quick glance to Darga, and the Hutt gives a slow nod.  "The slaves that we sold to the Iron Ring have been a bit 'under the weather'," The majordomo states while looking at you all with a slight apologetic look.  "We buy them wholesale from the Empire and they come in that condition.  They've been trying to pay us in slaves and credits, yet we are reluctant to do so--at least in the numbers that we have been."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 15, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack glances at the traitorous Demos and eyes him with some scrutiny, "So the deal is not so good, eh?"

The soldier follows the conversation as best he can, but he mostly keeps his tongue silent, lest he blurt something about slavery that will upset the Hutt.

Perception (1d20+8=18)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 15, 2012)

possum said:


> "We buy them wholesale from the Empire and they come in that condition.  They've been trying to pay us in slaves and credits, yet we are reluctant to do so--at least in the numbers that we have been."



"Makes sense," nods Sloor, putting that piece into place. Sarlacc man, the ends of your tentacles are beginning to show! Makes you frekking want to see those slaves close-up all the more, doesn't it?









*OOC:*


Waiting for Demos' answer to Mack's question before going on.


----------



## possum (Apr 16, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack glances at the traitorous Demos and eyes him with some scrutiny, "So the deal is not so good, eh?"
> 
> The soldier follows the conversation as best he can, but he mostly keeps his tongue silent, lest he blurt something about slavery that will upset the Hutt.
> 
> ...




"No," Demos replies to Mack.  "Darga would like to lower the amount of slaves that he gets from the Empire in exchange for more currency."


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 17, 2012)

"Most enlightened," says Darius and, lest that sounded too sarcastic he adds, "Credits are far more flexible. There's a much more limited market for, ahem, organics, particularly if the quality is poor. Are these people trading _openly_ as representatives of the Empire?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 17, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack shrugs, "Alright then, so what do we do and how much are we getting paid?"

The soldier's question appears to be directed at Sloor, but he glances at Demos for a reaction at his question.  Watching the traitor for signs of deceit. 

_Take 10 on Perception (+8)_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 17, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> "There's a much more limited market for, ahem, organics, particularly if the quality is poor."



(TB beeps once to that last part, somehow airily amused.) 



Dr Simon said:


> "Are these people trading _openly_ as representatives of the Empire?"



"Frekking doubt it, Darius man," shrugs Sloor. "Nawt too gawd fawr their image, I'd think... Maybe if it wasn't humans, and even then... But you're *right*: awr nawble emplawyer is prawviding a frecsing *service* taw them by accepting this kind awf payment -- a service they wan't get elsewhere. That gives us sawme frekking leverage." A pause for some serious thinking (and it would help some if he could frekking figure out if boosting the slave trade's a good thing or not, mission-wise, or if they should be trying to quietly punch holes in that habitat instead... Track them back to the Sarlacc maybe?). 

"Are we making *any* creds awn the awrganic side?" he finally asks Demos. ""Seems taw me that if we are, we just want the awther side taw drawp their awrganics-taw-creds exchange rate way, *way* dawn, Nawble Awne. Would amawst be wawrth it taw have awne awf thawse Iran Leagers with us taw testify awn the crappiness awf the merchandise... Dan't suppawse anybawdy recawrded that meeting? We could present *that*." Raised brow-ridges for all those around.

<Response Demos and/or Darga?>



perrinmiller said:


> Mack shrugs, "Alright then, so what do we do and how much are we getting paid?"



Sloor grins, glad somebody brought it up! He half-addresses Mack and the Hutt at the same time: "Awer nawble emplawyer hasn't said yet, Mack man. But I figure we'll be there as the hard-ball consulting team when he's nawt talking taw the delegates and cawver security when he is. As fawr payment," And here he turns fully towards their employer's languid form, a slow predatory grin progressively stretching his scoundrelly features: "haw abawt a 1% participation in the profits if negawtiatians pan out, awh mawst fair awf beings? It builds lawyalty." The grin stays on full.

<Response Darga?>


----------



## possum (Apr 18, 2012)

Demos only looks to Darga when Mack mentions payment.  The large Hutt laughs as Sloor brings it up as well.  "A flat fee," he says, parroted in basic by the translator droid.  "15,000 Imperial credits."

Demos returns to the previous questions.  "They operate openly to us," he says, "but the general public does not know.  Or would really care when it comes to the non-humans," he adds.  "We are seen as an unfortunate necessity to the Empire, I believe.  That or their anti-alien policies are simply illusion for the public still reeling from the Clone Wars."


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 19, 2012)

possum said:


> The large Hutt laughs as Sloor brings it up as well.  "A flat fee," he says, parroted in basic by the translator droid.  "15,000 Imperial credits."



The besalisk spreads his arms and dips his head in grinning acknowledgement: had to give it a shot! "20,000 and we've gawt a deal, awh crafty awne. It's a nice rawnd number, easy taw divide and all that gawd stuff..." Right?

<Response Darga?>



possum said:


> "We are seen as an unfortunate necessity to the Empire, I believe.  That or their anti-alien policies are simply illusion for the public still reeling from the Clone Wars."



"Frekking cawrer pawlitics," agrees Sloor. "Thank frek we're far enawgh from there taw see it from afar." Almost enough to make an Ojom boy miss the relative quiet of the Deep Core... "But what abawt that prawfit margin, Demaws man? *Could* we still make a prawfit frawm the awrganic side? *If* we can make them live lang enawgh taw get taw market, that is."

<Response Demos?>


----------



## possum (Apr 21, 2012)

Darga nods his approval to the revised price.

[MENTION=23494]Songdragon[/MENTION] Can you give me an untrained-allowed Knowledge: Life Sciences check, please?

Demos furrows his brow slightly.  "Possibly," the majordomo says.  "The slaves are in quite a poor physical condition when we get them though..."


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 22, 2012)

possum said:


> Darga nods his approval to the revised price



and Sloor rubs and hits his palms in a let's-get-this frekking-show-going-then way. He let's out a pleased chuckle: "Always a pleasure taw wawrk with sawmebawdy whaw knaws true quality when he sees it!" He turns to share with his three teammates, noting their general mood for the first time... Well, it's not like he can't sympathize, but still, he's feeling a bit perverse all of a sudden: "Beer's awn me tonight, spirks!"



possum said:


> Demos furrows his brow slightly.  "Possibly," the majordomo says.  "The slaves are in quite a poor physical condition when we get them though..."



"Yeah, I've been wanting taw talk taw you abawt that. Haw bad is it, really? Maybe you and m..." 

Then, what had started has a simple way to get that frekking slave inspection run back on the table suddenly sparked into something more. Frek Yeah! The others can feel his excitement: "Have taw make a call awr taw, but I just *might* knaw a spirk who knaws a bigger spirk who might be interested in taking your awverflaw, Nawble Awne!" That could solve both their problems, nicely... "Depending, awf cawrse, awn what kind awf frecsing *vawlume* we'd be talking abawt here..? Demaws man?" 

(Good occasion to gather up some frecsing intel while they're at it too! He's a frekking *genius*! (and it's still early in the morning too.))

<Response Demos?>


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 22, 2012)

(( Knowledge (Life Sciences)  1d20+4=10 ))


----------



## possum (Apr 22, 2012)

"We currently have 50 slaves in our stockade," Demos says.  "You say you know someone?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 23, 2012)

A nod: confirmation. "He's a human, but the talk gaws that he's selling taw- a certain species fawr... living parts, I guess you could call it." A muscled arm casually wipes that away before he starts throwing up, "Best nawt taw ask too much questions in awer business sawmetimes, right? Pawint is: his material's gawt taw be alive, but he dawsn't care too much abawt... freshness, if you see what I mean." He looks from Demos to Darga: oh they understand alright! "Fifty might be a bit awn the law side fawr him though: is that fifty a month? Fifty a week? What?"

"*Counting* that vawlume increase the clients want taw push through tawnight?"

<Response Demos/Darga?>

_(He discreetly points TB towards Mir with a hand not presently gesturing attention away, and the droid backs off before silently gliding over to a seemingly respectful spot behind the short-haired scout.

"Trust him," it whispers, dipping down low.)_









*OOC:*


Taking 10 on any needed Stealth rolls if I may, for a total of 18 for Sloor and 18 for TB.


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 23, 2012)

Darius glances at Mack, gives him a quizzical look to say _"Where's he going with this?"_, indicating Sloor with a subtle nod of the head.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 23, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Most of the time Mack has not idea what the besalisk is thinking, having learned long ago that it drives nuts trying to figure it out. Usually he fairs better while intoxicated instead of hungover though.

He shrugs and replies, "Dunno."

The soldier normally would try to help Sloor's efforts, offering his meager persuasion skills.  But he is having a hard time figuring out the best way to interject, nor even sure that such help is required.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Apr 23, 2012)

Sloor can see Darga wince slightly when hearing "living parts" and the implications of it.  Taking a lead from his employer, Demos calmly refuses the offer.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 23, 2012)

Fre-ek... Didn't figure the Hutt for the sensitive type. At all! 

Sloor shakes off his astonishment and raises a pair of hands, asking for forbearance (Better mitigate this one fast or it's a goner!): "Look. That's what the *rumawrs* say. Maybe the spirk says different, I dan't knaw. I can at least try taw set up a meet and we can hear his stawry first hand, right? Nearly-dead slaves are nawt gawing taw be easy taw place anywhere, Nawble Awne, especially nawt at a sizable prawfit..."

<Response Darga?>









*OOC:*


Let me know if you want a Persuassion roll, Possum.


----------



## possum (Apr 24, 2012)

"We shall think about it," Demos says with sincerity in his voice.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 28, 2012)

Well there goes that idea for now. Leaving the besalisk somewhat at a loss... "Saw, let's see: Awne, we shaw them their prawduct ain't wawrth frek using the Iran Ring example. And that pawisaning attempt should be wawrth a cawple awf pawints at least! The cawragous Darga's very life is naw in danger thanks taw their frecsing defective slaves, right? The gawl there's taw drawp the creds taw awrganics ratiaw way - way! - dawn. Meanwhile we daw awer best taw maximise awer return awn the owrganic side awf the deal: see if we can't get them taw live a little langer AND maybe eventually look fawr... alternative markets. That wark fawr everybawdy?" He looks about, including his own crew in that last question. If anybody's got any ideas, now would be the time to share them...









*OOC:*


Still not feeling a 100%, but slowly climbing past the 50% mark, I think.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 29, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack nods and replies, "Work's for me."

The soldier is sticking true to form, playing the part of hired muscle.  Without a tactical engagement to plan, he is a bit limited in thinking.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Apr 29, 2012)

The Hutt nods his head, as if agreeing to Sloor's idea of looking at alternative markets.









*OOC:*


Any one ready to skip ahead to the Imperial's visit?


----------



## Dr Simon (Apr 30, 2012)

OOC: Fine with me; there's not a lot Darius can add to the current negotiations.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


I am ready when BinderFred is ready.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 30, 2012)

(( Ready... ))


----------



## Binder Fred (May 1, 2012)

possum said:


> Any one ready to skip ahead to the Imperial's visit?



So a nogo on Sloor Visit of the Slave Pits idea again then? Makes me sort of wonder what Darga is trying to keep hidden there at ths point... <raises eyebrows suggestively> 

As we apparently have the entire day free til the imperial meet, Sloor and TB (and Mack?) will try to acquire tracking AND listening devices, either from the local black marked or from captain O'Keefe if she has any (apraise her of the situation in any event). Is that possible, *Possum*? How many and what type did he end up with?

(Ideally the tracker(s) will work on scales that allow the tracking of a spaceship... )









*OOC:*


Oh, and if any PCs want to inquire about Sloor's plans, past and present, now would be a good time to ask too.


----------



## Songdragon (May 2, 2012)

As the group departs the Hutt's audience room and they return to more private setting Mir will look to Sloor, "So, what is the plan O'Fearless Leader?"


----------



## perrinmiller (May 2, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack has a quirky smile and agrees, "Yeah, let's make sure we all are on the same page here.  I am anticipating something sneaky and underhanded."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (May 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


Right, let's do that after the prep for the Imperial visit is finished.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 3, 2012)

The besalisk looks left to Mack, right to Mir as they walk. "You gawt taw talk taw TB if you want the hardcawre Fearless and Underhanded stuff, spirks," he grins. "I'm just your average canservative business man in red, grey and gawlden bullet shells..." 

(The droid squares its pod and widdens its optics for anyone who looks back its way. _Didn't think I had it in me, did you?_)

His arms reach back and squeeze both humans close, two arms to a customer, his grin widening into a suddenly _too_ friendly beam of gritted teeth : "And thanks fawr your frecsing help back there, by the way. It's nawt like I was up taw my neck in gluey murder-mystery stuff I knaw frek abawt awr anything." 

In his business you pretty much always knew who was to blame -- a big part of the point of things, as a matter of fact.

<Response Mack and Mir?>

"As for plans, well that was pretty much it back there, unfawrtunately." A thumb-jab at the retreating throne room. Lower: "Was hawping taw at least get Demaws away a bit saw we cawld tell Darga what we knaw -- awffer the Investigate His Blue Butt *Fawr* You deal... May yet happen, but fawr naw I'm thinking we need taw plan fawr a frekking devastating Naw Infawrmatian lawckawut awn the internal side of things." Lower still, in close, close confidence: "I'm thinking we need taw get us a spaceship tracker spirks."










*OOC:*




possum said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Right, let's do that after the prep for the Imperial visit is finished.



Uh, which part? The Slave Pit Visit with Demos? The Acquiring a Spaceship Tracker from the Black Market part? Dare I dream: both? 

What's left to do on the visit prep? Just this "sharing and planning" scene here?


----------



## Dr Simon (May 3, 2012)

"So tell me," says Darius, trailing behind. "Offering to sell the slaves to an organ-runner. That _was _just a ruse, right?" He doesn't wait for a reply before continuing, almost musing to himself. "Strange that the Hutt seemed to have qualms about that...." 

"So your plan is to bug the Imperials, see where they go when they leave, hope it gives us a lead on this Sarlacc Project? I suppose that's more productive than my idea of lightsabering them into tiny pieces." There is a possibly the ghost of a smile on his face.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 3, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack smirks, "You're not whining are you, Sloor?"

"I wonder if we cannot nab ourselves an informant or something.  Some poor unsuspecting Imperial boob that we can put the squeeze on."

And, what about the those down..." He gestures in the direction of the dungeon and the two beings frozen in carbonite.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## possum (May 3, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Possible on both...  And yes, the prep is just the sharing and planning scene.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 4, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack smirks, "You're not whining are you, Sloor?"



"Ur," is Sloor's comment on that particular comeback. "Cause I ask fawr frecsing help every three frecsing hearbeats, right? Seriawsly, didn't you use taw wark in frekking enfawrvement, Mack man?" Turns to Mir: "And you, Sra: tracking bits awf furry nawthing acrawss alien jungles fawr a living... How hard can a frekking *cup* be? Right?"

<Response Mir and Mack?>



perrinmiller said:


> "I wonder if we cannot nab ourselves an informant or something.  Some poor unsuspecting Imperial boob that we can put the squeeze on. And, what about the those down..." He gestures in the direction of the dungeon and the two beings frozen in carbonite.



"I'm all ears, Mack man. What *will* we daw abawt that?" The besalisk widens his eyes innocently -- though he *is* beginning to feel a bit uncomfortable about the casual way Mack is talking about... imperial topics.

<Response Mack?>



Dr Simon said:


> "So tell me," says Darius, trailing behind. "Offering to sell the slaves to an organ-runner. That _was _just a ruse, right?" He doesn't wait for a reply before continuing, almost musing to himself. "Strange that the Hutt seemed to have qualms about that...."



"Yeah, that frekking surprised me too... And nawthing that simple," grins back Sloor over his shoulder, "awr saw shawrt awn prawfits." The grin sharpens.



Dr Simon said:


> "So your plan is to bug the Imperials, see where they go when they leave, hope it gives us a lead on this Sarlacc Project? I suppose that's more productive than my idea of lightsabering them into tiny pieces." There is a possibly the ghost of a smile on his face.



Sloor blanches - litterally blanches - Didn't even lower his voice - can't believe this crazy- Looks around in as business-like a manner as he can manage... Nobody too close, but still. A few steps and it's Darius that now has a heavy arm draped over his shoulders, forcing him to stoop to Sloor's level as they walk on: "I think that neimawidian walking back there didn't quite hear you." The besalisk whispers directly into his ears. "Awr haw abawt that gammawrean huddle that turned the cawrner earlier? *They* might nawt have heard. Awr the frekkers behind all these handy dawrs we keep crossing every ten steps? Naw, really, I think you should repeat it lawder, you crazy mudcruch bastard."

The jedi can *feel* the emotion thrumming in the contracted bicep and tensor muscles of the alien's arm.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 4, 2012)

OOC: I made two assumptions in my post, which was that (a) the group had moved away from prying eears to discuss tactics and (b) that Darius was talking quietly enough that only those immediately by him could hear. He may be reckless and seething with repressed emotion but he's not _that_ careless!

IC:
Darius deftly extricates himself from the besalisk's arm with a duck and a side-step.

"Relax," he says in a maddeningly calm voice, "Nobody heard. You'll give yourself a seizure." With a glint of mischief in his cold blue eyes, Darius turns away from Sloor and carries on walking in the direction they were heading.

PS Happy Star Wars Day everyone!


----------



## perrinmiller (May 4, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack shrugs, "I wasn't an investigator, just part of the quick reaction teams."

"I was just throwing out ideas, buddy.  I am sure if we nab somebody, it crosses a line.  But, if the opportunity presents itself, why not? Lord Darga's palace here is not the safest place and one idiot that gets himself kidnapped is hardly going to be placed on our doorstep. Ideally, some geeky technician that we can squeeze for computer access."

"Also what are we going to do about the traitor?  Why don't we just nab him and start blackmail or something?"

"And, I have no idea what to do about the carbonitecycles."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (May 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


Dr Simon: I've assumed that all of you have returned to your quarters for a bit to discuss this.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Well I was going with the "As the group departs", "As they walk" and even Darius' "Trailing behind", but alright. So ignore the last Darius part of my last post and let's go with what's below instead?








			
				Binder Fred said:
			
		

> "I'm all ears, Mack man. What *will* we daw abawt that?" The besalisk widens his eyes innocently -- though he *is* beginning to feel a bit uncomfortable about the casual way Mack is talking about... imperial topics.




Luckily, just then they come to Sloor's appartment -- if it can be called that. The group files in, Sloor plunks down to a sitting position on the corner of his bed and signals TB to turn on the Vid-vox scrambler.... *Now* they can plan!



			
				PerrinMiller said:
			
		

> "What are we going to do about the traitor? Why don't we just nab him and start blackmail or something?"




"Prawblem with that is that he's *cawnnected* here and we're nawt: what's taw stawp him frawm sicking his friends awn us?" Didn't they already discuss this yesterday? Or is that just drunk memories? He ain't quite sure enough to call Mack on it either way just now. "Like I said, I'm vawting we gaw taw *Darga* with the infaw instead, awffer him taw investigate the traitawr awerselves. That way we can grab all the infaw we frecsing want *with* lawcal backing if things gaw taw frek. All we have taw daw is get that frecsing majawrdawmaw away from the Hutt lang enawgh taw have a private chat! Think I canvinced Darga awn the Slave Pit Visit thing, saw while me and TB and anawter spirk daw that, the awther taw can gaw taw the hutt..." _What do you think?_ says his general attitude.



			
				Dr Simon said:
			
		

> "So your plan is to bug the Imperials, see where they go when they leave, hope it gives us a lead on this Sarlacc Project? I suppose that's more productive than my idea of lightsabering them into tiny pieces." There is a possibly the ghost of a smile on his face.




Sloor frows a little: "Careful with that word, Darius man," he cautions. "*We* knaw what it is; naw need taw trust we ain't being overheard quite *that* much." That frecsing silver translator unit seemed a little *too* competent at grabbing private conversations off the air for his frekking taste. "But: yeah, that's it in a nutshell... Any awther plans?"

<If there are not:
"Then let's vawte!"


----------



## Songdragon (May 6, 2012)

Mir nods to Sloor, "Sounds like a good idea... Any way you can let Darga know of his traitor with what we know already should be enough to at least get us in his good graces... more than we already are."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 6, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack nods, "I don't disagree.  Maybe we can come up with a way of tricking the majordomo to get him away from the Hutt Lord.  Not that I have anything specific in mind."

"At least, we should have someone watching him during the day." by someone, the soldier glances at TB.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (May 6, 2012)

Sloor shrugs an agreeable: done! then turns to the last to speak -- like always, it seems...

<Response Darius?>


----------



## Dr Simon (May 8, 2012)

OOC: In which case ignore Darius's response to Sloor above, and replace with:

Darius pats the fold of his clothing where the lightsaber hilt lies hidden, and gives Sloor a rueful, well, perhaps "smile" oversells it, but one corner of his mouth _does_ move up. A bit.

"Fair enough," he says. "I should learn more patience and discretion."

He listens to the planning.

"Yes, sounds reasonable. I'd say he was the weak link. Perhaps we could make him believe we needed him to betray the Hutt, without actually saying that of course, so we have deniability?"


----------



## Binder Fred (May 9, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> "Yes, sounds reasonable. I'd say he was the weak link. Perhaps we could make him believe we needed him to betray the Hutt, without actually saying that of course, so we have deniability?"



"Uh," frows Sloor, not sure he follows. "Haw would that gaw exactly?"

<Response Darius?>

As to the general planning: "Nawt sure we can get all that dawne in half a day though, spirks: Visit, Audience and Shopping trip... What should we gaw fawr first?"  A pause. "Awr maybe we can ask the Sra captain fawr sawme help awn the shawpping side awf things?" By which he means captain O'Keefe, of course.

<Response all?>


----------



## Dr Simon (May 10, 2012)

Darius spreads his arms.

"I don't know," he says, "It's not my forte. Er... maybe we suggest to him that a being of his talents should be working for a more appreciative employer, something like that, see how he bites." He shrugs.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 10, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack shrugs, "Probably should get the Captain to do the shopping."

"We maybe need to stick around here.  Lord Darga might miss our presence and who knows what the majordomo might say in our absence." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (May 11, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> Darius spreads his arms. "I don't know," he says, "It's not my forte. Er... maybe we suggest to him that a being of his talents should be working for a more appreciative employer, something like that, see how he bites." He shrugs.



Sloor 'hums' back... "We'd need taw be able taw campete with the Empire AWR the Hutt in terms awf advantages awr he'll sell us taw awne awr the awther quick as you frecsing please," he points out after a thought. "I'm *still* vawting fawr my version awf things as safest." A mocking grin: "As far as that gawes."



perrinmiller said:


> Mack shrugs, "Probably should get the Captain to do the shopping. We maybe need to stick around here.  Lord Darga might miss our presence and who knows what the majordomo might say in our absence."



"Alright," claps the besalisk to get the blood moving as he pops to his feet: "You call her Mack man. Me and TB and - who else? - will gaw try taw get this frecsing visit thing started." He looks expectantly from Mack to Darius to Mir, ready to depart...


----------



## Dr Simon (May 11, 2012)

Darius bows his head slightly to Sloor.

"As I said, this isn't my forte. After you, O Fearless Leader." There is a mischevious glint in his eyes.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 11, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack holds a finger, "Alright, give me a second."

He dons his helmet and keys the internal comlink to contact Captain Okeefe, "Hey beautiful, this is Mack.  We need to ask you a favor..."

The soldier relays the besalisk's shopping requests, going with flattery up front to help butter her up.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (May 14, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> "Alright," claps the besalisk to get the blood moving as he pops to his feet: "You call her Mack man. Me and TB and - who else? - will gaw try taw get this frecsing visit thing started." He looks expectantly from Mack to Darius to Mir, ready to depart...




... "Naw vawlunterrs, uh? Well I guess me and TB and the Demaws man can take care awf the slave pit visit alll awn awer lawnely lawnesawme lawnesawmness." Sloor raises his armored brows...

<If that still doesn't work:
Ah well, was worth a try. "Try taw sell it gawd taw the Hutt then, alright? We're a bunch awf helpful, hyper-campetant sawns awf chewed leather who want taw help him awt awf a delicate - 'persawnnel management' situatian we just *happen* taw have news abawt." That not-that-subtly sharpened grin of his: "fawr a small, small fee. Nearly nawthing fawr a being awf his quality, really."

<Response mir, Mack, Darius?>


----------



## Dr Simon (May 14, 2012)

"_I_ will come with you," says Darius quietly. He steps up beside Sloor and he too raises his eyebrows at Mack and Mir. "We all have different talents that may be useful..."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 14, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack interrupts his conversation over the comlink and looks to Sloor, "I will come along and watch your back, let me finish this first."

He finishes his conversation with Captain Okeefe and the gestures that he is ready to go once the others move out.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## possum (May 15, 2012)

Speaking with Okeefe, you find out that she's been able to acquire one small tracker, but it will only be able to work within system, and even that's slightly difficult at extremely long ranges.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 16, 2012)

Dr Simon and PerrinMiller said:
			
		

> "_I_ will come with you," says Darius quietly. He steps up beside Sloor and he too raises his eyebrows at Mack and Mir. "We all have different talents that may be useful..."
> 
> Mack interrupts his conversation over the comlink and looks to Sloor, "I will come along and watch your back, let me finish this first."
> 
> He finishes his conversation with Captain Okeefe and the gestures that he is ready to go once the others move out.




"Uh, well." Sloor ping-pong his gaze from one human to the next: "Dan't that leave Mir alawne with awer esteemed emplawyer?"









*OOC:*


Anyone else having visions of Leia in her slave outfit right now?


----------



## perrinmiller (May 17, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack arches an eye brow and replies, "Oh,  I had thought we were all sticking together."

"So, in that case I can watch over Mir and protect her lovely backside.  Much better view than Sloor's. Working in pairs is best, no one need be alone in this place."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (May 18, 2012)

"Hum." Sloor archly decides *not* to comment on the marbling endless merits of his own backside, and instead looks to their blond scout: "Mir?"


----------



## Songdragon (May 18, 2012)

Mir looks to Mack with a 'really' look before she turns to Sloor, "I suppose that will be alright. Just watch yourselves out there..."


----------



## Binder Fred (May 19, 2012)

Sloor claps her shoulder as he goes by: "You too, Sra. I hear thawse rawyal types frekking *hate* feeling betrayed... You cawming, dark awne?" That last with a mocking wave as heads out the door.

<Response Darius?>









*OOC:*


Possum, Sloor, Darius and TB will head out and try to find Demos for that visit, please. The rest of the group: give us a little lead time to grab Demos away and then you can head in, I think.


----------



## Dr Simon (May 20, 2012)

Darius, blue eyes and light brown hair, wonders with a complete lack of self-awareness why Sloor refers to him as "dark one". He responds with a curt nod and a "lead on" gesture. As he is about to step through the door he turns back to look at Mack and Mir.

"Be safe," he says somberly, and then follows Sloor.


----------



## possum (May 20, 2012)

With the break, it takes a few minutes to find out that Demos has retired to his office for the time being.  As you enter the room, you see a finely shaped desk covered with scattered datacards and flimsiplast printouts of Darga's records.  The Nemoidian is sitting by his desk, currently taking notes in a datapad.

"Yes, how may I help you?" he says when he notices you.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 21, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack shrugs, misinterpreting Mir's slightly exasperated expression's recipient. 

"How much time do you think we need to give them? Should we time our arrival for when they have already take Demos away, of should we be hanging around beforehand?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Dr Simon (May 21, 2012)

Darius, stood slightly behind and to the right of Sloor, clasps his hands behind his back and glances at Sloor, waiting for him to speak.


----------



## Songdragon (May 21, 2012)

Mir looks to Mack and answers, "I suppose we could always start out, see where Darga is right now.But we need to give the others some time to get that neimoidianaway from the Hutt."

She starts for the door and turns, "You wanted to talk about something earler?"

[sblock=Mir's Mini-Stats]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1 / Soldier 1
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 19 *Frotitude:* 17 *Will:* 17
*Hit Points:* 44 of 44 *Threshold:* 17 *Second Wind:* 2 of 2 (13 HP healed)
*In Hand:* Heavy Blaster Pistol +3 (3d8+1)
*Force Points:* 7 *Destiny Points:* 4 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 22, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack looks puzzled for a moment, "Damn, babe.  I forgot what I wanted to discuss after the other events that have happened.  What was the situation at the time?"









*OOC:*


Hmm, I forgot.  Any idea how far back that was, SD? Or even what scene.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (May 22, 2012)

possum said:


> "Yes, how may I help you?" he says when he notices you.




"Hey there, Demaws man!" The besalisk strides up to one side of the desk, unabashedly gazing about the majordomo's office. "Nice place you gawt here."

<Response Demos?>

"We're here fawr that inspectian awf the -ah- awrganic facilities we talked abawt earlier, awf cawrse." The green one's grin widens, sharing the joke, " You haven't fawrgawtten already, have you?"









*OOC:*


Sloor and TB will look about the office for: 1. Other accesses then the door they just used (that includes air-vents and the like) and 2. Any visible security devices (including anything that looks like a safe ).

Perception Sloor:1d20+3=22
Perception TB: 1d20+9=29. *Critical success for TB!*













*OOC:*


Sorry for the delay, folks: was travelling back home for my days off.


----------



## possum (May 22, 2012)

"Yes," the majordomo says as he places his datapad down onto the desk.  "I do my best to make sure that Lord Darga is prepared for the business portion of his empire by being prepared myself.

And, no, I haven't forgotten." he says.  "The facilities are off-site, you should know."

While looking through the room, the very perceptive TB catches notice of a small air-vent above Demos' desk, as well as a safe at the far left corner of the room.


----------



## Songdragon (May 23, 2012)

(( I tried to look for it... but cannot seem to locate where/when. ))

Mir shrugs, "Hmmm... not really. I suppose it was not too important then."


----------



## Dr Simon (May 23, 2012)

possum said:


> "The facilities are off-site, you should know."




"Far?" says Darius.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 23, 2012)

"Naw naw, I'm sure transpawrtatian is fully Prepared... Awr daw you want taw bawrraw awer ship, Demaws man?" _For a small, entirely reasonable fee_, silently completes the sharpness of his teeth.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 24, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack gives it some more thought and remembers with a snap of his fingers, "I remember now.  Sloor was acting real funny when we were drinking and playing at being a couple.  I actually thought he was going to start a fight over it."

"It was almost like he was really jealous.  So I was curious why he would be acting so strange.  You did know him before we got involved in rescuing Maya on the space station, no?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (May 24, 2012)

"Not too sure to be honest. I knew it was an act... you knew it was an act, I did not see the problem myself, but then and there was not the time to discuss or get worked up over it." She nods to the man's second question, "Well, sort of. I was meeting him on the station to get some information about an 'accident' concerning my family."

She looks down at her writ at her chronometer, "We probably should have set up some sort of signal for when the others were 'occupied.'"


----------



## perrinmiller (May 26, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack shrugs, "Sometimes I cannot understand the way Sloor thinks, so I should not be surprised, I suppose."

"If we give him and Darius about 10 minutes, that should be fine."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (May 28, 2012)

Pass the time... Mir give the others a good 15 minutes or so before she finally nods to Mack, "Lets go find Darga. Lets hope this plays out well, I am not into becoming a plaything for a hutt."

She looks to Mack waiting for one of his responses trying to hide a grin knowing him as she does in their short time together.


----------



## possum (May 29, 2012)

"A few kilometers, that is all," Demos says he files away his datapad inside of his desk.  "And transportation there can be easily arranged.  There's no need to bring your ship here."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 29, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Still perhaps a bit forward after their drunken role-play from the night before, Mack slips an arm around her waist to give her opposite cheek a playful pat.

He quips with a smirk, "Don't you worry, babe.  You can always pretend to be my plaything instead.  That way he can keep his sluggy appendages to himself."

Still wary of her threats to play with his mind, Mack is ready to let go the minute he gets a hint from her body language that he has pushed the lingering contact too far.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (May 30, 2012)

possum said:


> "A few kilometers, that is all," Demos says he files away his datapad inside of his desk.  "And transportation there can be easily arranged.  There's no need to bring your ship here."



"Glad taw hear it. Saw, shall we get gawing?" a flick of a gesture towards the door. "I'm sure it'll be marbling instructive fawr all awf us."

Assuming they do, Sloor companionly walks by the neimoidian, leisurely plumbing for some background info on what they're about to see : "You been in this business befawre your present client, Demaws man? What happened taw your usual sawrces?"

<Response Demos?>


----------



## Dr Simon (May 30, 2012)

Darius follows on behind Sloor, warily keeping an eye on the surroundings. He says nothing for the time being, content to let Sloor do the talking and to watch Demos' reactions.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 31, 2012)

At the back of his head Sloor's a bit bothered by all the opportunities he saw in the majordomo's office: almost looked like everything was there for the frekking taking - That datapad, the safe - Almost worth it to bypass the whole Hutt insurance plan altogether, just go for frekking glorious aggravated breaking and entering! 

He casts a look Darius' way, but the human seems unbothered, as far as he can tell, at peace with the plan as it's unfolding... Frek!

A discreete gesture TB's way and suddenly his datapad beeps. "Excuse me a secand. Thinks it's my crew." And with that he steps a little away and discreetly beeps Mack's comm. while pretending to answer a call (no holoimage, of course). 

Quickly explaining the situation, he ends with a hurried: "What do you spirks think?"

<Response Mack and Mir?>


----------



## possum (Jun 1, 2012)

"Our usual sources were the Zygerrians," Demos says with a blink of his inner eyelids.  "In the first year or so, I can't really remember, the Republic decimated their facilities."


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 1, 2012)

Mir is confused with Sloor's new plan of burglary, "So what are you talking about here Sloor? Are we not here to complete a task, not rob a crooked assistant? You were the one wanting to get in good with the Hutt. If we follow through with this, it should hopefully do just that. Mack already saved Darga from being poisoned. Uncovering and showing him a traitor in his midst should seal the deal, so to speak. Prove we are worth trusting anyhow."

She considers a moment and continues, "If Darga is good with what we show him, I may be able to convince him that we need to look over the room for anything other evidence of him screwing over the boss. We can take whatever we want then... or at least make the attempt. That sound okay?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 2, 2012)

"Uh, sure Sra." Wasn't that the frekking original plan he just went over with them three heartbeats ago? He girths himself in four plies of armor-plated patience and forges on: "The pawint, thawgh, isn't taw get gawd with anybawdy. The pawint, is taw get what we want." And he's not saying what that is over the comm with Demos standing a few meters away! "And *that* spirk has what we want in triple spades if anybawdy dawes." Was that any clearer, he wonders?

TB cuts in on the conversation with his fancy new-fangled internal comm.: "There is an air vent in the wall above his desk. Bars across it and not very big, but very useable I believe." 

<Response Mir and Mack?>


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 2, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack lets go of Mir, unconsciously thinking to avoid confrontation with his friend Sloor, even though the besalisk could not possibly see him.

He thinks about the situation, "Ah, yeah.  We really don't care about Demos and the Hutt's problems.  We have more important things to worry about."

"I agree that we should not miss an opportunity to work towards the two main goals.  Once we get Darga onto Demos, then we might lose the chance to snoop for stuff hidden away in the majordomo's quarters."

"Why not search the room first, then turn him in? Our case might even be more convincing with additional proof."

"I can work the lock and examine the electronic things inside.  With your extraordinary perception as lookout, we should not be caught."

"Too me, that might be less risky than your suggestion, Mir.  What do you think, babe?"

The soldier is not discounting her opinion, but is not sure that her persuasion approach would better than breaking in while Sloor has Demos away.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 2, 2012)

"That is true... but we are not exactly a B&E crew. Not to mention, if we trip anything or screw it up, our chance with Darga is over as I am sure Demos will convince him otherwise, a trusted adviser, or some newcomers, who would you believe? I like the go to Darga first plan... and see how it plays out." Mir gives her opinion.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 4, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack opens up a utility belt pouch and shows her his security kit and his mechanical interface visor.  

"You are sure?  Getting in should not be a problem and you have talents to ensure we don't get caught."

"But, then our scoundrel leader is probably planning something with TB.  Maybe we can just provide lookout duty, low risk and then approach Darga afterward."

If his last discussion point doesn't change her mind, he will acquiesce and follow her lead to gain audience with the Hutt Lord.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 5, 2012)

(( Search your feelings (take 10 for a 24) going to the Hutt and letting him know of Demos first

Search your feelings (take 10 for a 24) raiding Demos' quarters first... ))


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 5, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> "Why not search the room first, then turn him in? Our case might even be more convincing with additional proof."




"Yeah," encourages Sloor, "Gaw with that."



perrinmiller said:


> Mack opens up a utility belt pouch and shows her his security kit and his mechanical interface visor. "You are sure?  Getting in should not be a problem and you have talents to ensure we don't get caught."




"If it cawmes to his wawrds against awers, there's always the tape. You gawt a cawpy, Mack man? You were there taw uncawver the truth: perfectly legal and awbawve bawrd." 

"As always," echoes TB, still only through the com channel.

They can feel the hurry in the besalisk's voice, and HE can feel Demos' eyes at his back: got to make this quick!

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the delay, folks! incredibly busy in the field this week, what with the usual incredibly busy AND a visit by experts I have to guide around the place. Please be patient with me.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jun 6, 2012)

Songdragon said:


> (( Search your feelings (take 10 for a 24) going to the Hutt and letting him know of Demos first
> 
> Search your feelings (take 10 for a 24) raiding Demos' quarters first... ))




You have the feeling that it would likely be better to raid his office/quarters first.  Going to Darga with slightly murky evidence could very well end what you have going on.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 6, 2012)

"Alright then... Your way seems to be the best, at this point." she says looking to Mack and the comlink. She says to Sloor, "Happy travels my friend."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 6, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack gives the female scout a hug around the shoulders as consolation, "Glad we agree, babe".

"Sloor, TB going to meet us there?  He can help."

Taking their detour, he keeps up the ruse that they are a couple, out for a stroll.  It is a ruse that he enjoys and there is no jealous besalisk around to give him nasty, drunken looks.

After Mir tells him the coast is clear, the soldier will use his security kit and visor for entry.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 9, 2012)

Songdragon said:


> "Alright then... Your way seems to be the best, at this point." she says looking to Mack and the comlink. She says to Sloor, "Happy travels my friend."



A quiet/surprised chuckle from the other side of the line. "I ain't gawing anywhere, Sra."



perrinmiller said:


> "Sloor, TB going to meet us there?  He can help."



"Difficult," calmly judges the mechanical one.

"It's a frecsing medical inspectian," reminds its owner, letting that hang in case Mack has any counterpoint/alternate ideas.

<Response Mack?>

<If not:
Louder: "Saw it's simple, right? Three awf the big awnes *withawt* the frecsing gadgets... Gawd!" And he clicks off as he strides back to Demos, Darius and his very own hover droid, sweeping them along towards their transportation: "You knaw, sawmetimes you'd swear I was their frekking father awr sawmething... Saw, Zygerrians you were saying."









*OOC:*


Sloor and TB ready to go to the slave facilities!


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 9, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack shrugs, "Sometimes I can use a spare hand on the intricate and delicate mechanical things.  But, that's okay, we can handle this. Later, buddy."  He signs off the comlink connection.

"Alright, let's go, babe."

_OOC: Mir has +4 Skill to help with Aid Another better than TB, I did not check before._
[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle (single shot/stun)

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 9, 2012)

Mir nods to Mack... She whispers to the man as they start down the hallway, "Lets make a few rounds before we make an attempt."

Walk down the hallway at a leisurely pace and chat about one of her holo-documentaries that she did on some moon. Wanting to gauge any patroling guards and watching for an security systems.

Perception 1d20+9=15

[sblock=Mir's Mini-Stats]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1 / Soldier 1
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 19 *Frotitude:* 17 *Will:* 17
*Hit Points:* 44 of 44 *Threshold:* 17 *Second Wind:* 2 of 2 (13 HP healed)
*In Hand:* Heavy Blaster Pistol +3 (3d8+1)
*Force Points:* 7 *Destiny Points:* 4 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jun 9, 2012)

The hallways around the majordomo's office are free of any recording devices and at the moment the guard presence in the area is light.  It seems that the majority of the palace is resting for the nightly court.

*Sloor & Darius*: The trip to the slavers pen is quick and uneventful.  After a few minutes you arrive at what you would have originally have figured to be a simple warehouse.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 10, 2012)

As they come to Demos' quarters again she nods to Mack and watches out for any trouble and looks over the man's shoulder to offer any limited advice she might have.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 11, 2012)

Darius gives the warehouse a quick once-over, visually, checking for anything suspicious on the outside. He focuses for a moment, trying to get a sense of things from the Force.

"It'd be... _unfortunate_ if this was some kind of set-up," he says to no-one in particular, but the implied threat to Demos hangs in the air.

[sblock=OOC]
Use The Force to Search Feelings about entering the warehouse (full round action).
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 11, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack nods and whispers, "It is empty inside, right?"  He remembers the mystical ability of Mir and Keyton to be able to see through walls.

Donning the mechanical interface visor he uses the security kit on the lock of the majordomo's office.  
 
"I think I have it."

_OOC: Take 10 on Mechanics(+10) for 20._
[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Security kit

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 13, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> "It'd be... _unfortunate_ of this was some kind of set-up," he says to no-one in particular, but the implied threat to Demos hangs in the air.



"Naw, naw," tempers Sloor with a gesture of tolerance from two of his arms, "You can't blame a spirk fawr dawing a gawd camouflage jawb -- And a marbling nice awne it is too! Darius here's a very suspisciaws spirk," he grinningly explains to the majordomo, as if sharing a close kept secret. With a large hand very deliberatly resting between the neimoidian's shoulder blades, he half-leads, half follows towards the facilities, like a future home-owner with his agent. "Saw, tell me a little abawt the place."

<Response Demos?>









*OOC:*


Sloor will keep close to Demos, just in case it *is* a set-up. Meanwhile, he and TB will look things over, trying to spot anything unusual about the building or the people around it.


----------



## possum (Jun 13, 2012)

"We set up the location five years ago when the Republic began to get, shall we say, a little distracted with the Separatist Crisis.  We did business with a few other Hutt families and the Zygerrians before the Republic took down the latter, as I said before.  Since then, we've been housing slaves that the Empire has been giving us in return for less money.  I certainly hope that we're able to cut down on the incoming stock in negotiations today. 

As for accomodations, each slave is 3x3 room, roughly the same as a Republic prison cell and gets as much health care as we can give.  That said, it apparently isn't enough."

As the conversation begins to wind down, Mack is able to slice the lock to Demos' quarters...


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 13, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack puts the visor back into his utility belt and puts his helmet back on to increase his hearing with the helmet package. "I got it.  Okay, babe, can you do your thing to see if we are safe to enter or not?" 


_OOC: Take 10 on Perception(+10) for 20._
[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Security kit

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 13, 2012)

The woman nods to Mack. Mir then closes her eyes for a moment and reaches out with the Force...

((Sense Surroundings 1d20+14=15 *sigh* The dice love me across all my games lately))


----------



## possum (Jun 15, 2012)

Despite not being able to fully immerse herself into the Force, Mir is somewhat sure that it's safe to enter the office.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Mir nods to Mack and whispers, "Clear."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack opens the door, slips inside and let's Mir follow after before shutting it. "So far so good.  Now where is that safe?" 

The soldier looks around the majordomo's quarters. Seeing what he is looking for, we will switch over to his visor once more and begin working on opening it.

_OOC: Take 10 on Perception (+10) for a 20. Take 10 on Mechanics (+10) for 20.

_ [sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Security kit

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 16, 2012)

possum said:


> As for accomodations, each slave is 3x3 room, roughly the same as a Republic prison cell and gets as much health care as we can give.  That said, it apparently isn't enough."



"Uh," comments the brawny besalisk, thinking. He scratches at the tiny feathers at the edge of his armor-plated head, somewhat disbelieving, "Prawbably shouldn't be asking this, but where the frek daws the Empire get all these crippled slaves? They all pawliticals awr sawmething?" That'd be quite the coup for any emperor, and Sloor's not *supposed* to know about about the Sarlac after all...









*OOC:*


We *are* walking towards the facilities, right Possum? Sloor wants to see all this that Demos is describing AND, most importantly, have TB make a detailed medical scan of those that have been affected by the Sarlac.


----------



## possum (Jun 17, 2012)

OOC: First, tiny clarification.  3x3 is referring to 3 meters.  Just wanted to make sure that was clear.

The conversation continues on as you pass the slave pens.  TB begins his medical scans on a few of the slaves, revealing massive amounts of fatigue and muscle damage from overwork.

"The Empire does not say," is all that Demos will devulge at the moment.  After walking past the first dozen or so pens, Sloor is beginning to recognize a somewhat startling patern: the majority of the slaves aren't human...


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 17, 2012)

"And what daw *they* say?" with a gesture at the slaves themselves. Unless they've been drugged to death AND their toungue cut out or something...

<Response Demos?>

<If Demos doesn't know or won't say:
"Can I?" he asks with a head jerk towards a cell containing a famelic-looking Tiss'shar captive.

<Assuming so:
Sloor crouches in front of the lizardy-looking fellow, one pair of arms resting on his knees, "Hey there friend. Name's Sloor Sanbraiz."  A tilt of the head, "What's yours?"

<Response slave?>









*OOC:*


Just a suggestion on the species/description of the slave, Possum. Feel free to change as suits.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 18, 2012)

Darius continues to tag along, acting as if he were Sloor's bodyguard, saying nothing, merely observing.


----------



## possum (Jun 18, 2012)

Within a few minutes of entering the office, Mack is able to quickly find the safe near the desk of the majordomo.  With a security stick in hand, he is easily able to open the manual lock on it.  Inside are several datacards and a bag filled with Imperial credits.

***

"That the Empire is working them near to death in various places, mines mostly.

The alien woman looks up at Sloor and falls back a bit into her cage in fear.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 18, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack takes one look and whispers, "By the Galaxy.  I think we have found the evidence of the majordomo's treachery. The credits might have an explanation, but not if there is further evidence on those datacards."

"I have a datapad, let's take a look." 

The soldier pulls out the datapad from his utility belt and is ready to insert one of the cards.

_OOC: waiting on Mir to see if she has a different idea, before actually touching anything.

_ [sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Basic datapad

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 18, 2012)

Mir motions Mack to continue, "Let's see what is on them." She looks about the room carefully to see if anything else catches her eye or senses...

Perception 1d20+9=24
Use the Force 1d20+14=22 (kind of a Sense Force/Sense Surroundings sort of thing)


----------



## possum (Jun 18, 2012)

The first datapad that Mack places in the datapad is the financial records for five years ago.  There is a note on the top of the program stating "PROJECTED INCOME FOR PLAN 33Bc."  From a very quick glance, the main source of income seems to be buying stock in various weapons and vehicle makers in the wake of an impending war between the CIS and Republic.  The figures seem to be way too low considering all of the innovation seen in the war.  It's also written that the plan was never implemented.  

Looking at some of the other datacards, you see one that may be related to this one, for it has a bit of tape stuck to it with "I told him so!" written on it.

As Mack looks through the datacards in the safe, Mir begins to peer through the Force, and feels the presence of the guard on his patrol.  He does not seemed alarmed, however.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 19, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack angles the datapad so Mir can take a look at the screen as well.  Switching the first one out, he shows her the one with tape, whispering, "This might be good."

The soldier puts the datacard with the "I told him so!" written on it into the datapad.
_
_ [sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Basic datapad

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 19, 2012)

possum said:


> The alien woman looks up at Sloor and falls back a bit into her cage in fear.



"Hey, hey, naw need fawr that." Frek, he needs some sort of peace offering here! He and TB've got no food on hand. No blanket (these spirks like their heat -- at least Ahl-Kur-Heth and his brother sure did). Pain killers? On a hunch Sloor takes off his red&furred jacket, revealing the grey carapace of his chodium-cooled thermalware underneath. He holds it out to the woman: "This'll warm you up," he entices.









*OOC:*


Persuasion\Change Attitude (I'm hoping with some sort of bonus for the offering?): 1d20+10=12. Ack. *Really* hoping for a bonus for the offering now!





<Whatever the case:
The besalisk tries again. One hand on his chest: "Sloor."

<Response Tiss'Shar woman?>


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 19, 2012)

Mir looks to Mack and puts her finger to her lips and motions towards the door. On Mack's datapad she types in on a subscreen to the info being viewed, Guard doing his rounds. Does not seem concerned.

She then nods at his assessment of the info and look at what is on the next datacard.


----------



## possum (Jun 20, 2012)

Sloor & Darius

The slave carefully reaches for the jacket and puts it on.  "Mizza," she finally says.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 20, 2012)

The look on her long face as she hugs the jacket close... Frek! 

_Frekking glad Mir's not here to see this_, thinks Sloor -- and not for the last time in the next half hour either. "And haw did you get here, Mizza girl? You frekked awff the Empire sawmething bad, right?"










*OOC:*


Trying to get her a little angry/indignant so she'll spill the beans on the evils of the Empire, don't you know.


----------



## possum (Jun 21, 2012)

The "I Told Him SO" datacard is stock information for the weapons manufacturers during the Clone Wars.  The large increase in stock price (especially for Kuat and BlasTech) would have made Darga billions of credits if he had followed Demos' suggestions.

***

The woman gives a slight nod.  "I'm not human, that's enough for them...  Then again, you two know that already, don't you?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 22, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack shrugs and whispers, "I am not sure what help any of this will be."

The soldier pops out the datacard and keeps looking through the next ones.
_
_ [sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Basic datapad

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 22, 2012)

possum said:


> The woman gives a slight nod.  "I'm not human, that's enough for them...  Then again, you two know that already, don't you?"



The besalisk in question looks back to the robed neimoidian (also in question), not all that comfortable with where this is going...

"Even the New Order advocates wise leadership of the 'subordinate species'...  And there are three of us," softly points out TB in the conversational gap -- since they *are* on the topic of specie's rights after all...

"There must've been sawme sawrt awf trigger," prompts Sloor, disbelieving.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 22, 2012)

Darius keeps his mouth shut through all of this, occasionally glancing at Demos to see if the major domo lets any personal feelings slip. He can't however, avoid letting a small snort of derision escape at Sloor's last comment.

"It's not like you to have faith in the establishment, my friend," he says quietly.


----------



## possum (Jun 26, 2012)

It takes Mack a few minutes before he's able to find a datacard containing information that the Imperials would like to hear.  It's detailed information about the two frozen prisoners: how they were found injured during the war and frozen after they were stabilized.  It also includes several saved text coms from slavery networks, expressing anger about the quality of the slaves that Darga has been selling, as well as a few from Demos to the Empire about giving him some slaves that were "less obvious".

***

"But you're just a machine..." the slave says before realizing what she'd just said to TB.  "I was arrested once during the War for peacefully protesting it.  I guess they kept my name and address..."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 27, 2012)

possum said:


> "But you're just a machine..." the slave says before realizing what she'd just said to TB.



The droid tilts his body in a quizzical way, its unsaid answer hovering between them: _'But you're just a slave...'_ "Makes you think doesn't it?"



Dr Simon said:


> "It's not like you to have faith in the establishment, my friend," he says quietly.



Yeah, well, he wouldn't have thought so either. A distracted 'later' flick of a hand: time enough to philosophize later. Right now his attention is on Mizza: 



possum said:


> "I was arrested once during the War for peacefully protesting it.  I guess they kept my name and address..."



"And they put you to work in a frekking *mine*?" His tone is not exactly dripping with admiration for the bright genius who came up with *that* particular idea. 

That's punishment work. He's worked out the economics long ago: slaves are when you need something only flesh can do for you OR you plain can't afford the machines that *would* do the work properly. People breaking rock makes no frecking *money* sense otherwise, not if you're a frecking Empire with creds and machinery up the ying-yang -- and a development timeline to meet (and he would bet good creds a world-shacking project like the Sarlacc has a frekking tight one of those!)... Frek, maybe all his assumptions about the Sarlacc-slave connection need to go right out the garbage chute..?










*OOC:*


Possum, being a long-time droid "owner", does Sloor know of any material that droids *couldn't* mine? Or at least would have a much harder time of it?


----------



## possum (Jun 27, 2012)

The slave goes silent for a second, understanding the unsaid question.  It forming in her mind a tad slower than it did in TB's electronic brain.









*OOC:*


Not really.  Though due to the sad fact that humans are actually _cheaper_ than machines for the most part, the only mining that's done by droids in societies that accept slavery are minerals that are radioactive.

In the Republic and now the majority of the Empire, most of the mining is done by droids.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 27, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack thinks about the information and whispers, "Maybe some of this should be just erased. I am not sure it would help our case against Demos, though."

"Let's say we show this to Darga, what will happen?  Demos might be able to blame is for trying to frame him.  Same things if we leave it here and still accuse him publicly."

"What do you think?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Basic datapad

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 27, 2012)

"Keep it all... might be useful at some point to someone. We do not have to show Darga everything. Sure, he might be able to claim that. Darga seems to have the smarts enough to know when he's being screwed over. It's his little empire here after all. You play the cards you have and hope for the best. We have no reason to frame up Demos. We are just doing our due diligence and keeping the 'boss' safe." Mir says to Mack.

"We do this now or not at all. I am for doing it now and getting our side out as best we can, before Demos can figure out what is going on and do some damage control." She says...

(( Sense Surroundings... Use the Force (take 10) = 24 To checks to see if it is clear to depart ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 29, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack nods and whispers, "Sure thing, babe."

"This sort of thing is more yours and Sloor's style, I am more used to fighting and such than all of this intrigue.  Though. I am doing a reasonable impression of an B and E guy."

He stores away all of the items on his utility belt pouches and pockets, closing the safe and returning everything to the way it was.  Hopefully, Demos won't notice and that will delay in him discovering the theft.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Basic datapad

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Jun 29, 2012)

Coast is indeed clear to leave the room.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 29, 2012)

"Coast is clear." Mir says looks to Mack with a nod. "Lets go find Darga."

As she leaves Dmos' she still looks both ways to make sure the way is clear and then leaves heading towards where she thinks Darga might be. Along the way, if she runs into someone, she asks where Darga is to be sure.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 30, 2012)

"Saw I'm guessing that's a 'naw' awn the mine then?" prompts Sloor after a beat of nothing from the lizard lady.


----------



## possum (Jul 1, 2012)

"Yes... the enslaved lizard-woman finally says after a little prompting from Sloor.  She states what they were mining, which is an ore crucial to the manufacture of durasteel.

***

The coast is clear in the hallway and the person who Mir asks states that Darga is likely in his quarters.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 1, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack locks the majordomo's quarters and hopes that everything will be as Demos thinks he left it, without a trace of who might have pilfered his stash.

Resuming his ruse or disguise or his excuse to touch the female scout in a familiar way, he slides his arm around Mir's lower back once more. 

"All in the act, babe."

"We going to disturb the Hutt Lord in his pursuits of... pleasure I would imagine?  What does a Hutt do for fun- Nevermind, I really don't want to know."

"Or do you want to wait or rendezvous with Sloor first?"

The soldier still has his arm protectively around the woman, letting her guide the direction she wants to go.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Mir's waist

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 1, 2012)

Mir looks at Mack and smiles, "I think you are getting to used to this..." 

"While I would like to wait for Sloor, we should do it now, while Demos is not here. I think it gives us our best chance at presenting our best case without interruption." the woman says.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 2, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack, his visor stowed and helmet on its attached fastener when not on his head, gives Mir a boyish grin to her smile, "That I am, babe. And, I notice you have not been pulling away neither."

As they approach Darga's quarters, the soldier let's go and becomes more business-like and even dons the helmet.

 "Alright, let's do this.  I will be the not so silent muscle and follow your lead.  You can have the evidence if you want."

The Imp credits and the datachips are in his utility belt and he will give them to Mir if she wants them.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Jul 3, 2012)

As you near the door to Darga's quarters, a Weequay guard crosses his vibroaxe with the other guard stationed at the door.  "Lord Darga's not accepting visitors right now."


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 4, 2012)

(( Okay... that is, irksome. I had a decent post written out, I thought I had posted it... Have the dice rolls from yesterday...))

Mir looks to the Weequay and says with some urgency, "Would you please let Darga know that we have information of some importance to disclose."

(( Persuasion roll 1d20+4=14... an doubting that would convince the guard... ))

"I understand you have your duty, but the information concerns a traitor that we have discovered... Lord Darga must know of this, as soon as possible." Mir says trying to press her case.

Knowing that it is unlikley she continues, as she calls upon the Force, _"Please. you must inform Darga that the Crimsion Fists have discovered a traitor in his midst and that they must see the Great Darga immediately._"

(( Mind Trick the guard... 1d20+14=20 to beat his Will Def ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 4, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack opens his mouth, about to add his two credits to her initial plea.  But, then she continues on and he sees the effects of her mystical persuasion. He is reminded of her threat to send him running around naked in public.  He closes his mouth and blurts, "Oh. Not needing my help after all."

"Very well."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Jul 4, 2012)

The guard stares blankly for a brief second before speaking once more.  "I shall inform Darga that the Fists have discovered a traitor," he states before entering the room.

He returns a few seconds and ushers you in.  Darga reclines in a cushioned bed, watching the HoloNet news.  As he sees you, the screen turns off.  "Explain..." the Hutt speaks in Basic.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 7, 2012)

As the guard disappears she whispers to Mack, "Lets try to keep information our 'friends' below to a minimum, just in case, " she monitions to the room ahead, "Does not know." 

As Mir and Mack make their way to see Darga she whispers, "Follow my lead."

Entering the chamber and hears the Hutt speak in Basic Mir is taken aback for a moment but bows slightly to hide it, "Thank you for seeing us Lord Darga."

"We apologize to disturb your rest, and while our leader is involved in other business, we have been told to bring this important matter to your attention." Mir starts off with. "We have come across some evidence that your trusted adviser, might at best be working his own deals on the side and at worse might be working against you Lord Darga. There are several records to show you, I will work through them, my Lord."

She motions to Mack and whispers, the "I told you so card first please..." After that one is played through she will continue to Project 33Bc plan and financial figures, followed by the the text from the slavers that Demos was keeping, and lastly the communications that the group was given about Demos and his communications with the Empire.

"I will concede Lord Darga, that nothing here screams "I am going to stab you in the back:, literately or figuratively. It does show that Demos has been keeping too many secrets, if not a grudge against you for not listening to his advice. And the latest attempt to poison you earlier... who is the one who dealt with the slave after she was discovered... no evidence, if there was, would be left of such an involvement." the woman pauses to let it sink in a moment, "We brought this to you as soon as we were able to compile it all and hope we were in time to avert any more injury to you Milord."

She looks to Mack to see if he wishes to add anything...

"We thank you for the audience Milord, please, let us know if we can be of any further assistance?" She bows her head and waits for the Hutt's response.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 7, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack stands at parade rest, or close enough to it, except his blaster rifle is cradled in his arms.

He nods at the right places in Mir's explanation and hands her the datachips when she needs them.

When she is about finished, he adds his two credits, "The majordomo has lied more than once, and will likely do it again. Probably when he is caught and he tries to escape execution with his slippery tongue."

"I suggest surprising him in an interrogation and catching him off guard.  Easier to tell when he's lying."

"Does Lord Darga want the Crimson Fists to deal with him?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Jul 7, 2012)

Darga looks surprised when he sees the evidence, though he never asks where or how you fully acquired it.  He seems non-plussed about the legal way to make money that Demos had advised, but concedes that the loss of such funds could be a powerful motive.

He explains that he knows of the messages to and from the slavers and that he had ordered Demos to keep their complaints filed away for later use, perhaps even the Imperial visit later in the day.

It is Demos' communications with the Empire that seems to anger Darga more than anything.  He orders the majordomos quarters to be locked down and the Neimoidian to be detained on site.

The Hutt stops for a second, and a horrible smile spreads on his face.  "No..." he adds.  "He must not know of this, not until tonight.  He knows not that we are on to him, and will attempt to skew the negotiations to an Imperial advantage.  We know this, though, and it will work even more in _our_ favor.  We shall catch him in the act.  He has served me loyally for years, but if I catch him in the act before all of my court, there can be no question of his guilt!"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 8, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack comments sardonically, but the speaker of his helmet package makes his tone more flat and mechanical, "The Lord Darga is wise and devious.  I can stand and observe, watching the liar hang himself."

"I believe the Crimson Fists will be able to position ourselves to ensure he doesn't escape.  Assuming we know where all the secret exits are, if any."

"What about the Imps, Lord Darga?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 8, 2012)

possum said:


> "Yes... the enslaved lizard-woman finally says after a little prompting from Sloor.  She states what they were mining, which is an ore crucial to the manufacture of durasteel.



"Frek if that makes sense taw me!" And it really doesn't. Sloor puts a finger under Mizza's chin, raising her head to look at her a while before rising once more, shaking his head and addressing Demos over his shoulder, "Empire must be awff their gourd if they think this is... What's the wawrd I'm looking fawr, TB?"

"Remotely ethical?"

The besalisk gives it a bothered look: "Try again, smart mawuth."

"A viable business model then?"

"That's the awne." 

<Response Demos?>

Is this what the Sarlacc is? Just a way to shunt dissidents off the table? Frek would that ever be disappointing... 

But no, the Varth man said the Empire was putting major push on this thing: _'large sums of credits and resources'_, he said. _'Routing resources through the Hutt'_, he said... The frekking *Tibanna gas*?!

The four-armed scoundrel starts walking along the corridor once more, resuming their inspection of the place, thoughts running in his head like mad. He hasn't quite forgotten about his jacket though, or who'se lying under it either (sometimes it's the little things that count): A nod of the head the way they just came, "Say, Demaws man, haw much fawr that little number back there..? I think I'd rather like her." His grin is not wide, but it is *definitively* playful -- in a firaxan shark sort of a way.

<Response Demos?>









*OOC:*


Sloor will question a couple more slaves, but I expect the same type of answers, right Possum? If so we can starts heading back to the palace anytime you want.


----------



## possum (Jul 9, 2012)

*Mack & Mir*

Darga thinks for a few seconds, appraising the situation.  "Expect them to move against me when the trap is triggered," he adds.  "Be cautious, however, it serves no one if you and my guards move too soon."

*Sloor, Darius and TB*

Demos has a slight smile on his face that could make your stomach crawl.  "Slavery is _always_ viable..."  The four of you continue your walk down the pens, the majority of those slaves have just slightly varied versions of the same tale, but know nothing of the overall reason for their work.

"And the woman," Demos says as he turns his head towards Sloor, "is likely not suited for the purpose that you wish, but I'd say around... 500 credits would suffice."


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 9, 2012)

Mir bows her head,"Thank you for hearing us Lord Darga. We will be ready."

"We should get some rest, to be at our best. With your permission?" Mir asks to depart.

Departing... "Lets get some rest..." and she looks at Mack and adds, "In our own rooms... I am sure Sloor will be back, soon."

She sends Sloor a message, "You and TB should head back and get some rest, lots to do tomorrow."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 9, 2012)

possum said:


> "The woman," Demos says as he turns his head towards Sloor, "is likely not suited for the purpose that you wish, but I'd say around... 500 credits would suffice."



Sloor laughs, amused (that Demos spirk has some good qualities too, it seems): "Saw she's useless taw me but I shawld *still* pay prime prices fawr her? Is that any way taw talk taw nawble Darga's new favawrite mercenary captain? Whaw frecsing knaws when a spirk might need a few... favawrs, right Demaws? Frankly, I'm a bit surprised you're nawt wrapping her up free awf charge as a small, tasteful welcawme gift fawr me and my spirks..." His grin sharpens, fully in his element now.

<Response Demos?>



possum said:


> The four of them continue their walk down the pens, the majority of those slaves have just slightly varied versions of the same tale, but know nothing of the overall reason for their work, if any.



"Frankly, I'm impressed," admits Sloor after he's seen the med room - 'infirmary' might be pushing it a bit -, the last stop in their visit. "You seem taw have the bases cawvered here, Demaws man. Shawrt awf bacta tanks..." which are *way* too expensive, "... Haw abawt fawrced cawma therapy? Give the bawdy time taw rebuilt, and you can stack them high... Drugs and the intravenous goop might be a bit awf an investment thawgh..."

<Response Demos?>



Songdragon said:


> She sends Sloor a message, "You and TB should head back and get some rest, lots to do tomorrow."



Sloor grins, liking the understatement. "Is there naw?" His grin sharpens as he glances back: "And naw rest fawr Darius, uh? Too bad fawr you, dark awne." Back to Mir, "Well, saw lang as you spirks are there taw meet the imperials tawnight, I guess you've gawt free *quarters*, sra." There is strange emphasis on the next to last word, accompanied by a raised brow ridge.

<Response Mir?>









*OOC:*


Unless I miss my guess, I think we're only something like a little past noon at the latest. The slavers came for their confab at the end of breakfast/brunch, followed by the room discussion and them the Slave Pen visit/B&E session. I'm fairly sure the Imp visit is scheduled for this evening though, not tomorrow.













*OOC:*


Starting to head back to the castle.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 10, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack looks at her through his helmet's optically enhanced sensors, with his head tilted, "Aw, what do mean our own rooms?  Shouldn't we keep up appearances while we seclude ourselves away until our four-armed leader returns."

"Safety in numbers..."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 10, 2012)

The woman just smiles and shakes her head at Mack as she responds to Sloor, "I suppose you can bring Darius back, I thought maybe you might have sold him by now." she adds in jest.

(( I thought it was night time... later into the evening that is... Possum, time of day? ))


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 10, 2012)

"Hm..." The besalisk turns an evaluating eye on the lanky jedi....


----------



## possum (Jul 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


I interpret it to be just early afternoon as well.







"250, then," Demos offers Sloor.

"We have been thinking of investing in such medical technology," he adds after the inspection in the medlab.  "I do believe that our overseer here is accepting bids from companies in the very near future."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 11, 2012)

Darius returns Sloors look with a level gaze.

"I don't think so, my friend," he says with a quirk of one eyebrow.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 11, 2012)

possum said:


> "250, then," Demos offers Sloor.



The green one shakes the neimoidian's shoulder good naturedly: "Make it taw smalls and you've gawt yourself a deal... But awly becawse it's you."

<Response Demos? Sloor is offering 200 creds, it case it  wasn't clear with the slang and all >

Assuming agreement: "Have her drawpped awff at awer ship at the spacepawrt then, will you? I'll let awer pilawt knaw she's gawing taw have campany," assuming she's already back from her little 'shopping trip' that is... "Awn secand thawght, you mind if we swing by awn awer way back?"









*OOC:*


Drop off Mizza, pick up trackers while he talks to her privatly. Warn O'Keefe they're coming beforehand, of course... Works for you, Possum?








possum said:


> "We have been thinking of investing in such medical technology," he adds after the inspection in the medlab.  "I do believe that our overseer here is accepting bids from companies in the very near future."



"Well, well." Sloor scratches at the back of his neck. "Then I'll have taw think awn it a bit as far as anything else gawes... Definitively see why we'd want taw increase the creds taw slave ratiaw awn that Tibanna trade thawgh." A couple more steps. "If they hawld their awn real tight awn that awne, maybe prawpawse we jawint invest awn a med facility? And there's still thawse spirks I mentioned befawre..."

A buzz at his belt. "Scuse me."

It's Mir. 



Dr Simon said:


> Darius returns Sloors look with a level gaze.
> 
> "I don't think so, my friend," he says with a quirk of one eyebrow.



"He says they can't affawrd him," reports Sloor to the blond scout, mock sadness on his large face. "We're abawt dawne here anyway, sra. Just gawt taw swing by the ship with my new purchase and then you can tell me *all* abawt haw your day went."  She seems in a good mood, no trace of fear/panic... Must have gone *really* well!

<Response Mir?>


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 12, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack manages to hide his jilted look from inside his helmet with ease.

He asks, "What? Darius get into trouble? Or is our leader fooling around?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Jul 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


200 it is.  Got it on contacting Okeefe.  Nothing interesting going on.







"I believe that your suggestions would be quite helpful when it comes to the negotiations," Demos states.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 13, 2012)

Darius squats down on his haunches before the slave-girl and gives her an appraising look.

"It's your money, my friend," he says. "Not sure she's worth it, but..." He stands up again and shrugs, nonchalantly.

[sblock=Possum]
Use the Force to send a telepathic message to Mizza: "Trust us"
[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 13, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> "It's your money, my friend," he says. "Not sure she's worth it, but..." He stands up again and shrugs, nonchalantly.



Unawares, the besalisk just shrugs: it'll work out or it won't, but it wouldn't have felt quite right otherwise, now would it? Not like 200 is a big deal for him any more anyways...

*[After the Mir call]*


possum said:


> "I believe that your suggestions would be quite helpful when it comes to the negotiations," Demos states.



"We'll need sawme numbers if we're gawing taw pitch that taw them tawnight thawgh..." He let's that hang, brow ridges raised towards the majordomo: numbers are clearly the neimoidian's domain (and it should keep him entirely busy until the meet).

<Response Demos?>

*[ In the car]*
On their way back, Sloor lounges on his seat in his usual relaxed pause, sort of quietly jonesing for one of his usual glow sticks: *got* to stop by a dealer while they're here (Frekking frigate ain't got a single one anywhere on board!). "Saw haw did awer glawrious emplawer get intaw the tibanna game anyway? Family business awr sawmething?"

Just making conversation...

<Response Demos?>

*[Planning session in their quarters]*
"The frekking felucian thing had me awff the track campletely: I was thinking biaw-experiments, right? Slaves *cawming* taw Darga *after* they'd been submitted taw the 'prawcess' awr sawmething... But it's the awther frekking way arawund! Empire's shunting small-time rebels intaw barely useful punishment jawbs and then pushing them awff as spare change awn Darga when they're used up, sure, but that's just a sideline (Galaxy-scale cheap mudcrutches at the Empire Buraw of Finances apparently)... The impawrtant bit's the frekking *tibanna gas* they're getting *frawm* Darga: That's what's feeding the Sa- the thing!" It seems so frecsing obvious when you put it like that, doesn't it? Guess it's true what they say about 'assume'.


----------



## possum (Jul 13, 2012)

"It was one of my suggestions to make legitimate money," Demos says.  "The only one that Darga approved, sadly," he adds, a hint of bitterness creeping into his voice.

***

Darius is able to calm down the freed slave, but it's quite clear that she doesn't quite know that she's emancipated at the moment.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 14, 2012)

"Sounds good Sloor..." Mir replies. "See you and Darius soon."

She looks to Mack after the conversation with the besalisk, "Lets go wait for Sloor and Darius to return...  They will want to know what hass happened when they return." She makes for Macks room. Once inside she will sit down and seems to meditate until Sloor/Darius' return... unless disturbed...


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*









*OOC:*


Man, I have been having issues getting on EnW frequently these past few days.






Mack nods in agreement, "Alright, then."

He performs maintenance on his weapons while he waits.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


Not just you PM, I have had issues with EN too.






(Once Sloor returns... )

Mir will explain all that had happened , after TB does his jamming thing. Finding all the data cards and credits (at which point she asks Mack how much we found)... and then how the meeting with Darga went.

"Darga took the news well enough. I guess when you are in a position such as he is, you learn to expect such things from those you work with. We are to be ready to act when we deal with the Imperials. If the D man is going to make his move it should be then... or just afterwards."

She then listens to Sloor's tale... "So it is about the gas then?"

Knowledge (Galactic Lore) what tibanna gas is for generally1d20+9=17


----------



## possum (Jul 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


It's used heavily for ammunition from anything from handheld blasters to turbolasers.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 19, 2012)

*[Tibanna in the car]*


possum said:


> "It was one of my suggestions to make legitimate money," Demos says.  "The only one that Darga approved, sadly," he adds, a hint of bitterness creeping into his voice.



"Why I became my awn bawss a lannng time agaw," agrees the multi-armed one in his borrowed guise, all sympathy (though, really, it hasn't been that long, has it? Two, three years..?) "How'd you cawme by the idea?"

<Response Demos?>









*OOC:*


Looking specifically for information on *where* this tibanna mining platform is located, don't you know. 






*[Planning session]*
After a while, in the fullness of time, Sloor finally pings the now familiar door and then strides in with Darius and TB in tow, finding the blond soldier calmly maintaining his weapon on one side while Mir sits on the bed, just unfolding from her usual meditating pose. 

He gets a weird impulse, seeing her like this, checks it, and then just goes with it: what the heck, you only live once. He picks Mir up by the shoulders, twirls her around once, grinning, and then plops her back from whence he took her, her hair just a bit mussier than before from the impromptu flight.

"Things are gawing well, I can just *feel* it!" 

<Response Mir?>

Sloor plunks himself down on one of those weird low backless stools they have around here and looks from one to the other: "Saw haw did it gaw awn your end?" A gesture TB's way and the jammer's distinctive absence clicks into place as he leans one arm against an armoured knee, brown eyes twinkling. (They both notice he's lacking the crimsom, furred coat he went out with, now sporting only a sleeveless gray and white thermalware above the waist.)



Songdragon said:


> "Darga took the news well enough. I guess when you are in a position such as he is, you learn to expect such things from those you work with. We are to be ready to act when we deal with the Imperials. If the D man is going to make his move it should be then... or just afterwards."



"Gawd gawing, sra! Bawth awf you!" Sloor is grinning like a happy, contented nexu. "Admit I'm a bit disapawinted abawt the slim Demaws-awffice hawl, but what the frek; getting Darga awn bawrd is a *huge* plus awn awer side..."

He lets the happy glow linger in his breast for a while before nodding towards the jedi quietly standing in one corner, "AWER little adventure wasn't quite that spectacular, fawrtunatly, but it did square *a frecsing lawt* awf things in my head. Fawr example, the frekking felucian thing had me awff the track campletely: [etc, see previous post] 



Songdragon said:


> "So it is about the gas then?"



"Darga's side seems taw be. That and _biawlawgical waste dispawsal_ -- naw awffense, sra." He thinks a bit about what he's just said, a frown slowly developing... "But you're right: we're missing sawmething here. I mean: tibanna gas? That's frecsing weapan develawpment -- blasters, right? Why would you need to hide sawmething like that frawm the frecsing *senate*..? Unless there's sawme awther use for the stuff awr sawmething?" He looks to Mir and Mack, one being much better travelled than he, the other much more aware of the tech side of things than he is.

<Response Mack and/or Mir?>


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 20, 2012)

Mir is of course surprised by Sloor's actions... As she sits and regaining herself  she looks to the besalisk, "You must be in a good mood."

She then comments, "Please, don't do that again..." And then smiles.

"Yes Tibanna gas is used for weapons of all sorts, from blasters to turbolasers." She considers Sloor's direction, "Looks like the Empire's up to building up it's weapons stocks... maybe even starship fleet."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 20, 2012)

"But there's no reason to hide that from the Senate," says Darius. "Sloor's right, the Empire can pretty much do as it pleases as far as armaments are concerned. Unless... unless it was something _particularly_ nasty that the Senate would never approve."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 20, 2012)

Songdragon said:


> She then comments, "Please, don't do that again..." And then smiles.



The besalisk slowly grins back... "Naw prawmises." 

He playfully punches Mack on the shoulder as he makes his way towards one of those weird low backless stools they have around here, plunking himself down on it. [etc]



Dr Simon said:


> "But there's no reason to hide that from the Senate," says Darius. "Sloor's right, the Empire can pretty much do as it pleases as far as armaments are concerned. Unless... unless it was something _particularly_ nasty that the Senate would never approve."



"Mack?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 21, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack has cracked open the helmet seal and is just relaxing, reeling from each playful punch from the besalisk.

He replies, "I agree with Darius, the only reason to hide the weapons development would mean that outcries and disapproval of the project would be an issue. Sounds really, really nefarious and frakkin' dangerous.  All the more reason to throw a hyperspanner into the works, no?"

He brushes his upper lip and notices a slight trickle of blood coming out. He pinches his nose, brow furrowed as he doesn't know what happened to cause a nose bleed.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Jul 22, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> *[Tibanna in the car]*
> 
> "Why I became my awn bawss a lannng time agaw," agrees the multi-armed one in his borrowed guise, all sympathy (though, really, it hasn't been that long, has it? Two, three years..?) "How'd you cawme by the idea?"
> 
> ...




"Around four years ago when the Separatist Crisis started to gain more steam, especially after the Scarlet Thranta incident.  Even the Senate itself seemed to be gearing up for war.  And there's profit to be made in war if you know where to put your creds.  Corellian Engineering already supplied the majority of the Republic's Judicial Fleet, so investing in them seemed to be an obvious thing.

Kuat and its subsidiaries were what really surprised me.  I suggested buying some of their stock, but no where near what I advised on CEC.  I did the math shortly after the war ended and even what little Kuati stock I had suggested would have made us all millions of perfectly legal credits.

I still have the datadisk with these findings in my office," he adds with a slight chuckle.  "To remind Darga the next time he declines some of my business ventures."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 22, 2012)

*[CEC vs Kuat, in transit]*


possum said:


> "Kuat and its subsidiaries were what really surprised me. I suggested buying some of their stock, but no where near what I advised on CEC. I did the math shortly after the war ended and even what little Kuati stock I had suggested would have made us all millions of perfectly legal credits.
> 
> I still have the datadisk with these findings in my office," he adds with a slight chuckle.  "To remind Darga the next time he declines some of my business ventures."



(Better not ask to see *those* right about now...)

"Saw you figured you'd invest in sawme awf their main suppliers too, uh?" guesses Sloor, starting to see the shape of it. "And *that's* where the tibanna cawmes in! Smart." A back-of-the-hand congratulatory slap on the edge of the neimoidian's robed shoulder.

<Response Demos?>









*OOC:*


Still fishing. 






*[The meet]*


perrinmiller said:


> Mack brushes his upper lip and notices a slight trickle of blood coming out. He pinches his nose, brow furrowed as he doesn't know what happened to cause a nose bleed.



(Sloor throws him a look, but who knows with humans? Might just be the altitude of these frekking perched cities or something.) "Just thrawing it awt there, but species-specific weapons maybe?" From what he's been hearing, the Imperials are just the type who'd *love* to get their hands on a few of those... 

<Response optionnal>

"Well, if it leads where we want taw gaw, I guess we'll frecsing find awt when we've gawt awr nawses against the thing." An internal chuckle: and it's roasting our backsides, most likely. "All we gawt taw daw naw spirks is fawllaw the frecsing Tibanna Trail!"

(Visions of small fellows with lollipos dancing on a golden yellow road anyone? )

A *lot* easier to do that with 'management approval', so to speak, from the inside... Not to mention those two frozen mudcrutches down there, which they apparently got to get out somehow... Huh? "What was that abawt Demaws _'making his mawve tawnight' _anyway? We figure he's trying taw replace the Hutt awr sawmething?" Make it look like it's coming from an outside agency? Was that what the poison business was about this morning? (Wouldn't have pegged Demos as rabidly ambitious - more the high-level wheeling and dealing kind, really, and liking it that way - but then he's just met the spirk yesterday, hasn't he...). 

A sudden thought makes the besalisk sit-up straight: "Awr are *the Imps* trying to replace Darga with a spirk already awn the payrawll?! Sawmebawdy mawre... flexible awn the whawle slave-tibanna thing?" That would explain the poison business this morning too (Demos sold that slaver-visit info to the imps, didn't he? Frekking right he did!).


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 24, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> He replies, "I agree with Darius, the only reason to hide the weapons development would mean that outcries and disapproval of the project would be an issue. Sounds really, really nefarious and frakkin' dangerous.  All the more reason to throw a hyperspanner into the works, no?"




Darius nods somberly in agreement.


----------



## possum (Jul 25, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> *[CEC vs Kuat, in transit]*
> 
> (Better not ask to see *those* right about now...)
> 
> ...




"Even better," Demos says with a smile.  "We _bought_ one.  Been using the gas to sell to the Imperials, for the slaves, sadly, as well as using it for our own operations."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 25, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack shrugs as Sloor starts speculating and explains what they learned on the datachips from Demos' safe.

Afterward says, "This meeting with the Imps will need our help. Basically, we continue on with what the Hutt Lord wants us to do, but need to make sure Demos doesn't escape as well. Darga wants to give him just enough rope to hang himself."

"However, I am not sure what we are going to do about the other issue, the package down below.  Maybe, once Demos is out of the picture, we deal with it?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 25, 2012)

"Much as I would love to deal with it now, we don't want to show our hand too early," says Darius.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 26, 2012)

[En route]


possum said:


> "Even better," Demos says with a smile.  "We _bought_ one.  Been using the gas to sell to the Imperials, for the slaves, sadly, as well as using it for our own operations."



"Always wanted taw see awne awf thawse things," lies Sloor through his teeth and hiding it with a self-conscious shrug: well they do look good on the posters, right? Very... station-like, but with clouds instead of stars... "You been there yourself?"

He can see one corner of the buildings surrounding the spaceport coming into view on their left. Time's growing short...

<Response Demos?>



			
				perrinmiller and Dr Simon said:
			
		

> Mack shrugs as Sloor starts speculating and explains what they learned on the datachips from Demos' safe. [...]
> 
> "Much as I would love to deal with it now, we don't want to show our hand too early," says Darius.



"You spirks dawn't knaw genius when you hear it," grouses the besalisk, forcefully dropping back onto his stool -- the lack of back rest almost has him immediately spilling to the floor, but he manages to (barely) catch himself on the wall with a wild gesture: "Whaw!"

TB actually *sniggers*.

"Shut it, will you?"

"While on the subject of geniuses," segs a magnificently unruffled hover droid, "might I remind you all that tibanna gas is carbonite-frozen for transport?" 

"Saw?" prompts its owner after a beat, not getting it.

TB's blue optics rotate right and down, pointing at a specific spot about one level down...

"Awh... Awh! You're thinking..." A frecsing *long shot*, but- He turns to Mack and Mir: "That file you just mentionned: we get anything awn the biaw awf thawse taw dawn there awn it? Like *where* they were frawzen fawr example? Who are thawse spirks anyways?" Jedi, like they thought? Investigating clever little Demos' _'operations'_ on their tibanna-mining platform maybe? 









*OOC:*


I guess this is really a question for Possum: *ARE* those things mentionned on the disks acquired by Mack and Mir?


----------



## possum (Jul 26, 2012)

"The actual processing and 'mining' parts are nowhere near as nice-looking as the more residential stations," Demos says.  "And I certainly have been there once," he adds.









*OOC:*


No, it's not mentioned where they were frozen or anything major on who they were.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 26, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack shakes his head, "Not a whole lot of help there, sorry."









*OOC:*


Did we turn the disks over to Darga?






[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Jul 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


Let's just say that you gave him copies of the disks


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 27, 2012)

possum said:


> "The actual processing and 'mining' parts are nowhere near as nice-looking as the more residential stations," Demos says.  "And I certainly have been there once," he adds.



(Well, short of coming right out and asking the frekking question... Ah, frek, they got plenty of time to track the thing down, right?)

"Left sawmething taw be desired, uh?" 

<Response Demos?>

The four-armed one turns in his seat, gazing distractedly at the closing spaceport (space *yard* would be more appropriate, really). "Banshee shawld be right awver the awther side, taw the right," he tells their droid driver over the intervening seat. "The re-" A sudden smile: "The crimsan awne." 

*[The meet]*


perrinmiller said:


> Mack shakes his head, "Not a whole lot of help there, sorry."



"Frek... That *would* have been a frecsing nice little mental flipflawp there, TB. I wouldn't worry too much about the carbonite spirks," he says after a pause and a head shake, addressing the others, "something'll turn up. And if it doesn't, they'll keep." A bit of dark humour in his smile there. But those who know him well enough can see that he might just have some sort of plan in mind.... maybe. "What *dawes* worry me is tawnight: we knaw too frecsing little abawt what Darga, Demos - the imps too while we're at it - What *anybawdy* is planning. Way I see it, we're gawing in there standing awn a frecsing helping awf blind trust. Any way we can at least get the layawt awf the frecsing place? If another group awf assassins strikes tawnight, I want us prepped and prepared."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 27, 2012)

"Then we'll just have to let the Force guide us," says Darius with a calmness that almost seems calculated to be annoying. "I _have_ been worrying about the 'carbonite spirks', as you put it," he adds. "My thought was that they'd be easier to rescue if we kept them frozen, and then defrosted them at our leisure. There's no telling what the process may have done to them; we may need full medical facilities, and we... well, it would be harder to escape if we thawed them and were left with two people who couldn't walk, talk or think clearly." A glimpse of an impish smile crosses his serious face as he adds "Three, if you count Mack."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 27, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack looks over at Darius with a raised eyebrow and says, "Eh? I stopped drinking since yesterday, I'll have you know..."

But, his nose starts bleeding again, interrupting whatever it was that he was going to say.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 27, 2012)

"TB," is all Sloor has to say to that. 

The hover droid advances.









*OOC:*


If Mack will let it, TB will run a full diagnostic on Mack. Take 10 on Treat Injury for a 24.


----------



## possum (Jul 28, 2012)

"It certainly did," Demos says with a slight smile.









*OOC:*


No, it's not quite going to be that easy."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 29, 2012)

and then their ride slides to a stop by the Banshee's lock...

"You thinking of expanding? Buying more stations maybe?" Sloor pushes himself upright, pauses, leans back in: "What's the name of the place anyway?"


By hook or by crook ,


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 29, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack nods his consent when the droid approaches.  

"Tilt your head back and let me look," TB almost sounds like a professional medic as an appendage pulls out the MDS-50 Medisensor. Unable to find anything, the droid gets the probe in there good inside a nostril and the blood smears.  

Mack pushes the instrument away and frowns, "Alright, that's about enough of that."  With the bleeding stopping the droid actually has a satisfied stance, if that is even possible.

"Well, if you insist Mack, but I do believe I fixed it."

Mack isn't so sure as he is holding his nose closed after the uncomfortable stretching of his left nostril.









*OOC:*


It's more of that DC40 medical condition called Theplayerisgoingtoswapoutcharacteritis.





 [sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Jul 29, 2012)

"We bought a 'mine' on Velos III in the Anoat sector," Demos states.  "We ship it to a planet named Bespin in a nearby system to have it refined.  Larger facilities and the refining equipment is quite expensive to buy," Demos adds.  "I estimate that we'll be able to buy our own in about five years.  Until then, it's Bespin."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 30, 2012)

possum said:


> "We bought a 'mine' on Velos III in the Anoat sector," Demos states.  "We ship it to a planet named Bespin in a nearby system to have it refined.  Larger facilities and the refining equipment is quite expensive to buy," Demos adds.  "I estimate that we'll be able to buy our own in about five years.  Until then, it's Bespin."



Frek, thought for sure those floating things *were* the mines... Ah well: down to a single planet!

The besalisk leans all four arms on the doorframe, settling more comfortably while still standing outside (frekking open sky though!), "You knaw, I might have a few creds I'd like invested... Nawthing like what you're playing with awn the Hutt side awf things, but... Let's talk abawt it when I get back frawm my 'delivery'."  

With a crooked grin the muscled alien pops the rear compartment, flings the trembling (and trust up) Mizza on his shoulder and strides up the ramp of the Banshee. 

"Tell me," he asks, grinning as he manoeuvres them through the lock, "have you ever thawght of jawining the rebellian?"









*OOC:*


Check up with captain O'Keefe, explaining what's going on, what's likely to happen and getting a hold of the various trackers she bought, please.








perrinmiller said:


> "Well, if you insist Mack, but I do believe I fixed it."
> 
> Mack isn't so sure as he is holding his nose closed after the uncomfortable stretching of his left nostril.



"It's the altitude awf these frecsing cities," grouses Sloor. "Perched *way* too far frawm prawper awrbit... What you need, Mack man, is a nice long EVA, maybe with a side game awf Drawid Catch," a reminiscing smile: it's been way too long (wonder how the frigate's superstructure looks like from the outside? Some nice playing fields out on there he's pretty sure). "You game?"

<Response Mack?>

"Saw haw abawt I gaw taw Demaws again, say we need the plans taw the place taw plan security fawr the meet? You didn't leave any traces back there in his awffice, right?"

<Response Mack/Mir and Darius?>

[Sblock=OOC]







			
				PerrinMiller said:
			
		

> a medical condition called Theplayerisgoingtoswapoutcharacteritis.



You know, I didn't think about it at the time but the whole Mizza thing might have been a good seg for the intro of Dr Simon's character. Won't quite feel the same with a male slave, but what do you say - Dr.Simon, Possum - want to tweak the scene?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 30, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack shrugs, "I never played that game before, I am more used to being dirt side after all."

"I think we are clear, we were careful.  But, if he opens that safe..."

"Maybe the more time you spend pumping him for information and distracting him, the better.  That way he might not check his safe at all before the meeting with the Imps.  The less he suspects the jig is up, the easier it will be for Darga to catch him later." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 2, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack shrugs, "I never played that game before, I am more used to being dirt side after all."



"Awh you gawt taw try it," quietly enthouses the station-born besalisk, leaning forward: "Up taw fawr teams, vacuum suit - naw air if you're in Sudden Death mawde - and the ball's a drawid that dawsn't want taw get cawght!"

"Sort of how we met, in an indirect sort of way..." reminisces TB.

"Never did get my fair share awt awf that deal, did I... Can't camplain abawt the side benifits thawgh, uh?" He reaches back and clonks the droid with the back of his knuckles before continuing to Mack: "Saw what daw you say taw sawme awne awn awne when we get back? Awr taw awn awne even?" A jerk of the chin Darius' way: "I'll take you *bawth* awn!"

<Response Mack and Darius?>



perrinmiller said:


> "Maybe the more time you spend pumping him for information and distracting him, the better.  That way he might not check his safe at all before the meeting with the Imps.  The less he suspects the jig is up, the easier it will be for Darga to catch him later."



"And what will *you* wawrthies be doing..? Awr are we all gawing tawgether? Hm..." He nods to himself, a plan forming, "A strategy meet with Demaws maybe? We all sit dawn arawnd a table and discuss the cawming meet... Sawnds like sawmething we hyper-campetant mercs would daw." There's some wry humour a plenty in that last sentence there.

<Response any?>


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 2, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> "Saw what daw you say taw sawme awne awn awne when we get back? Awr taw awn awne even?" A jerk of the chin Darius' way: "I'll take you *bawth* awn!"




"You're on," says Darius calmly.



Binder Fred said:


> "And what will *you* wawrthies be doing..? Awr are we all gawing tawgether? Hm..." He nods to himself, a plan forming, "A strategy meet with Demaws maybe? We all sit dawn arawnd a table and discuss the cawming meet... Sawnds like sawmething we hyper-campetant mercs would daw." There's some wry humour a plenty in that last sentence there.




"My role seems to be that of your bodyguard," says Darius. "I will come with you."


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 3, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> "You're on," says Darius calmly.



Sloor chuckles, his grin growing pointed: "You can't back dawn naw, Mack man. Nawt and call yourself a man."

<Response Mack?>



Dr Simon said:


> "My role seems to be that of your bodyguard," says Darius. "I will come with you."



"Yeah," a raised brow ridge, "but what are you prawtecting me *frawm*?" 

<Response Darius?>


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 3, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack nods, "Time and events willing, I can give the game a try. But, for now..."

"Let's all stick together, I don't see anything else we should be doing otherwise.  We can contact Demos and keep him occupied. Probably right away." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 3, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> "Yeah," a raised brow ridge, "but what are you prawtecting me *frawm*?"




Darius gives a barely perceptable shrug.

"Yourself?" he says, and then the corner of his mouth turns up in the suggestion of a sly smirk.


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 4, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> Darius gives a barely perceptable shrug.
> 
> "Yourself?" he says, and then the corner of his mouth turns up in the suggestion of a sly smirk.



"Moral bankruptcy is a fearsome foe," sympathises TB.

Sloor turns halfway back, more than half insulted: "Bankruptcy?! Sloor Sanbraiz always makes a marbling prawfit in the end!" A sharpened grin: "Why daw you think I'm *here*?"



perrinmiller said:


> "Let's all stick together, I don't see anything else we should be doing otherwise.  We can contact Demos and keep him occupied. Probably right away."



"Let's daw!" agrees the muscled green one. "You in, Sra?"

<Response Mir?>


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 4, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*









*OOC:*


SD is AFK this weekend, and we have consensus.  I would assume she agrees if possum can help us move along. 





Mack tucks away the datapad and chips into his utility belt, grabs his helmet and rifle.  Standing up, he says, "Come on, babe what else you going to do?"

"Lead on, Buddy.  She'll come along.  If nothing else to ensure we stay out of trouble." 

The soldier gestures for Sloor to lead the way.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Aug 4, 2012)

Okay, you all head out and head to Demos' office, I assume.  If so, he's currently in there.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 7, 2012)

Mir agrees and heads off to bother Demos some more to keep the Neimoidian off his game... As the group approach the room she halts the group and reaches inside her to see if it is safe to enter...

(( Use the Force to Search her Feelings ))


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 9, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> Sloor turns halfway back, more than half insulted: "Bankruptcy?! Sloor Sanbraiz always makes a marbling prawfit in the end!" A sharpened grin: "Why daw you think I'm *here*?"



"To make a profit?" questions TB, politely doubtful.

"A *moral* profit!" corrects Sloor with some delectation. "Saving the whawle galaxy should be wawrth a few pawints, right sra?" And of course, some small additions to the old cred stick wouldn't be spat on either...



Songdragon said:


> As the group approach the room Mir halts the group and reaches inside her to see if it is safe to enter...



Sloor spots her now familiar "turning inward" expression and pauses, feeling like a gambler who's just pulled the big lever...

<Assuming Mir gives the go-ahead:
"Hey there Demaws man! Sawrry taw bawther you saw soon after we just left, but we'd like taw discuss tawnight's meet with you, if you dan't mind? We gawt the why pretty much cawvered but we knaw frecsing *nawthing* abawt the frecsing where-haw-when. And, frankly, it's making me a little frekking nervaws." By this time the besalisk has strode-in, flipped a chair backwards and plunked his not inconsiderable bulk on it, side-ways to the desk. "You mind walking me and my mercs through the whawle sawrry mess..? I mean, fawr starters: are *we* in charge awf security awr just helping awt?"

<Response Demos?>

"Saw haw daw *you* see it gawing dawn?"

<Response Demos?>










*OOC:*


Back for the rest of the week! Had some trouble with a drill breaking, a second one coming-in for a different kind of work, preparing everything for my time away from the site, etc... I think I've forgotten what boredom feels like.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 9, 2012)

Taking his cue from Sloor, Darius follows in closely behind so that Demos doesn't get an option but to admit the "Crimson Fists", and hopefully putting him on the back foot. He keeps his expression carefully neutral, as always.


----------



## possum (Aug 9, 2012)

Mir is unable to detect anything that would be immediately dangerous in the room.

***

Assuming you all enter

***

"Well, yes," Demos says as he places a datapad and stylus down onto the desk, looking mildly annoyed when Sloor's bulk bumps into the desk and scatters a few things around.  "Primarily you are to provide security, but Lord Darga and myself are not against you joining in on negotiations.  Our primary deal is our Tibanna gas for Imperial slaves.  As you've seen, the slaves are not in the best shape, leading to those who buy them from us to be _most displeased..._ as you saw earlier this morning.  We are now looking for a more monetary form of payment.  We'd love to have it to be 100% Imperial credits, but that's never going to happen.  Right now, we get a ratio of three slaves to each credit for the Tibanna shipments.  Now, I don't mean that as in a single Imperial credit, but rather the average price of a hard-labor slave.  We've simplified it somewhat."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 10, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack follows the other inside and stands by the door, almost like he is guarding it.  He assumes the role of silent tough looking bodyguard and heavy shooter of the Crimson Fists, his helmet on his head and blaster rifle casually cradled in his arms.

His main job is to keep watch on Demos and look for signs of treachery and lying, "Are we expecting the Imps to do anything... underhanded or to steamroll things?"

_Take 10 on Perception (+10) for 20_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 10, 2012)

A strong point at Mack from one of Sloor's many hands, underlining the besalisk's own interest in *that* particular question.


----------



## possum (Aug 10, 2012)

Demos looks at Mack when the soldier speaks, noting the helmet and blaster rifle.  He nods.  "I do not think that the Imperials will try anything too drastic, but after this morning's activities with the slave group, it's best not to take any chances.  I assume that they will be offended somewhat by our offers, so be alert.  I'm sure that the group of you will do just fine."


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 11, 2012)

"That pawisaning this mawrning," softly posits Sloor, eyes fully on the robed neimoidian, "that might have been a try at weakening the Nawble Awne when he's at the negawtiatian table tawnight."









*OOC:*


Looking for any telltale slips. Let me know if you need a roll from Sloor and/or TB, Possum, or make them for me if you want.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 13, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack looks to Sloor, "Alright, boss.  I think it is best that you stick close to Demos during the meeting.  The lass positioned near the Lord Hutt.  Myself and Darius will take the other two corners of the room.  We got all the angles covered, yeah?"

The soldier is really just throwing that plan out there to see how the majordomo would react.

_Take 10 on Perception (+10) for 20_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 16, 2012)

"It'd be nice taw get a plan awf the place and surrawndings too... Just in case, you knaw."

<Response Demos?>










*OOC:*


Still technically waiting for Demos to react to Sloor's previous comment, Possum? I've been having a hell of a time connecting to Enworld since monday, hope connections are better on your side of things.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 16, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack looks to Sloor, "Alright, boss.  I think it is best that you stick close to Demos during the meeting.  The lass positioned near the Lord Hutt.  Myself and Darius will take the other two corners of the room.  We got all the angles covered, yeah?"





Darius gives a curt nod.

"I can work with that," he says flatly.


----------



## possum (Aug 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


I've been having some connection troubles with ENWorld as well, so it's not just you.







"It could have been," Demos says, his hand cupping his chin in thought.  "Though I do not believe that they would try to throw Darga off of slaves, potentially, if they're trying to dump more on us.  As for where it is, I'm sure you're quite familiar with Darga's audience chamber."


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

possum said:


> "It could have been," Demos says, his hand cupping his chin in thought.  "Though I do not believe that they would try to throw Darga off of slaves, potentially, if they're trying to dump more on us.



"The awppawsite awf that," agrees Sloor. Spirk's smooth as a chodium-cooled hard vacuum... That, OR he doesn't know a thing about it...



possum said:


> "I'm sure you're quite familiar with Darga's audience chamber."



"Full awdience like this mawrning?" fires back the besalisk. More possible assassins, sure, but more back-up blasters in case things go bad as well.


----------



## possum (Aug 18, 2012)

"Full audience like this morning," Demos replies to Sloor's questions.


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 19, 2012)

"And we're the anly awne in charge awf security?" in the tone of somebody sort of frekking hoping that's not the case.

<Response Demos?>

Sloor relaxes some, having a better idea of what to expect... "What abawt thawse number we talked abawt earlier?" he mentions off-handedly, "The med facility thing?" The neimoidian seemed to have rather *liked* that idea...


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 19, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack looks curiously at Sloor, but the only sign of that curiosity is the tilt of helmeted head a bit sideways.

"What's that, boss?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 19, 2012)

The besalisk half-turns his way: "It's awne awf the things I'm suggesting we prawpawse tawnight," he explains as a quick aside. "Facilities taw heal up the slaves when they get here -- with hawpefully a frekking large part awf it paid by the other side."


----------



## possum (Aug 20, 2012)

"Our own guards will be doing their duties, that's for certain, but it is mainly you tonight.  As for the medical facility, I'll be contacting several companies tonight and get their estimates."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 23, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack nods his head in approval or understanding, cannot tell for sure with the helmet masking his expression.

Seeing that arrangements appear to pretty much taken care of, he makes inane small talk for a while.  Asking questions, making pithy remarks, whatever to fill the time.

After a long while, when it is close to the meeting time, Mack asks, "If we are finished with the small talk, shall we all go to the audience chamber?"









*OOC:*


I really had nothing else to say or discuss.  I helped us advance the scene so we can move along.  Hope you all don't mind.






[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 23, 2012)

OOC: Cool with me. Darius has nothing to say either (not that he ever does )


----------



## possum (Aug 23, 2012)

[sblock=tactical map][/sblock]

Place yourselves on the map just in case things get out of hand...


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 23, 2012)

possum said:


> "As for the medical facility, I'll be contacting several companies tonight and get their estimates."



"Perfect! You spirks have anything else taw discuss..?" The big alien pushes himself forcefully out of his seat: "Then let's gaw see that thrawne room!" A backwards wave, already on the move, "Thanks Demaws man, feeling much better prepared *naw*. We'll see you there."

<Response Demos?>

As they exit and the door shuts behind them, Sloor leans a bit to the side, closer to their resident scout and generic non-jedi: "Saw... What did you think awf him?"

<Response Mir?>









*OOC:*


Sloor will stride in and just take the spot immediately right of Darga as if it belonged to him, upper arms crossed, lower arms loose and ready. "Your Hawtness is looking gawd tawnight."

Meanwhile TB calmly hovers by the balcony to the arena, keeping some of its attention focused that way -- the very image of calm competence.






If Zayda and the Karg brothers are visible in the croud, Sloor will quietly siddle up to them: "You spirks feel up taw cawvering the west exit?" with a grin-and-nod towards the entrance to the guest quarters.

<Response Zayda/Karg bros?>


----------



## possum (Aug 24, 2012)

The Gladiators/Mercs nod at Sloor's suggestion and head to the west of the chamber.  Demos watches as you take a position to Darga's right hand with a bemused grin on his face.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 24, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

With Sloor getting the Karg Brothers to cover one exit, Mack stands to the right of the main entrance (South), he gestures to the exit to the arena.

"Darius, I will stand here. Maybe you should stand to this side of the opening to the arena while Mir is up there next to Darga."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 24, 2012)

(After Leaving) Mir will look Sloor and whispers, "Well, he is a liar. He seems to only want to line his own pockets and might even want Darga's place. As to 'other' senses, Nothing of note that I have seen or detected."


(In the Thorne Room)
Mir moves to stand to the right and one step back from Sloor. As they wait for the Imperials to arrive the woman tries to calm her nerves. As they group is announced and enters, she puts on a stoic expression.

[sblock=Mir's Mini-Stats]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1 / Soldier 1
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 19 *Frotitude:* 17 *Will:* 17
*Hit Points:* 44 of 44 *Threshold:* 17 *Second Wind:* 2 of 2 (13 HP healed)
*In Hand:* Heavy Blaster Pistol +3 (3d8+1)
*Force Points:* 7 *Destiny Points:* 4 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Aug 24, 2012)

It is an hour after you've set up in your positions that the Imperial envoys arrive, two identical-looking men and a woman.  You can see blaster carbines on the men, while the woman appears to be unarmed at the moment.

"Greetings, noble Darga," the woman begins the meeting with a brief bow.  "I will waste no time in other formalities and get to business.  We are here about your shipments of Tibanna gas to our own holdings.  While your current shipments have been substantial, we would like to negotiate a settlement for double that.  We are prepared to offer you a 70% increase in payments."


[sblock=Final Tactical Map][/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 25, 2012)

Sloor actually *smirks* at the offer, not unlike some sort of self-satisfied undersea predator that's just spotted a huge gap in *your* armor!










*OOC:*


INTIMIDATE to help whatever negotiation tactic Darga and/or Demos is going to use next: 1d20+10=20. I'd say that's a success.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 25, 2012)

Darius responds to Mack's suggestion with a nod and takes his place by the door. His blaster pistol and stun baton hang visible at his hip, his lightsaber concealed.

He betrays no emotion when the Imperial party arrives, but he watches them carefully.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 25, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

On hearing the offer, Mack is not sure how Demos is going frag it up.  Since he is just supposed to watch and listen, he does just that.

"..."









*OOC:*


Sorry, I was not too clear.  I meant for Darius to be in the square you have Mack.  Mack should instead be 2 squares south of the right-most Imperial.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Aug 25, 2012)

"You will have to do a bit better than that," Darga replies to her initial offer in Huttese, the translator droid next to him translating it for the benefit of the Imperials.  "I'm expecting a 90% increase in payments."

The Imperial negotiator looks down in thought for a few seconds before counteroffering.  "We are prepared to offer you an 80% increase, along with an increase of 20% of biological resources.  Also, we've heard of the attempt on your life recently and the heroic gestures of the Crimson Fists."  She looks at each of you.  "While there is no doubt of their skill, their loyalty as mercenaries can be a bit suspect.  I am prepared to offer you a full Imperial security detail, free of charge.  An Imperial garrison--a real one, not that backwater we have now--here in Zarra and a Carrick cruiser and flight of TIE fighters for when you have business off-world."

Darga looks to the group and has Demos escort the Imperials to a side room so you and the Hutt can discuss the offers away from their ears.


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 25, 2012)

Once away from prying ears, Mir will talk quietly, "First, how does the Imperial know of what took place not 25 hours prior?" He nods and continues, "We all know where they got that information..." She lets that matter drop.

"Firstly, I will be the first to admit mercenaries might be less trustworthy, but how much more would you trust an Imperial garrison, who you do not control?" She looks to Darga, "I would advice turning the Imperials down on their offer for security, but leave that at the end of the deal. No need to sour things to start off then you have to."

"Remember, they came to you and want double the gas output as before. If the Imperials could get as much elsewhere, they would. They are here asking you, Great Darga. Budge a little on the numbers as a gesture of good will, but not by 10%. Maybe 2% to a maximum of 5% on credits, and if you still wish to deal with ogranics..." the woman seems troubled talking of such matters, "Get the most you can on that front as well."

She looks to the Darga then to Sloor, Mack and Darius, "Those are my suggestions." 

After that she attempts to listen to anything that the Imperials and Demos have to talk to one another about. Hoping others are on that as well.

(( Perception in the Imperial delegation/Demos' direction 1d20+9=24 )) 

[sblock=Mir's Mini-Stats]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1 / Soldier 1
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 19 *Frotitude:* 17 *Will:* 17
*Hit Points:* 44 of 44 *Threshold:* 17 *Second Wind:* 2 of 2 (13 HP healed)
*In Hand:* Heavy Blaster Pistol +3 (3d8+1)
*Force Points:* 7 *Destiny Points:* 4 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Aug 26, 2012)

Songdragon said:


> Once away from prying ears, Mir will talk quietly, "First, how does the Imperial know of what took place not 25 hours prior?" He nods and continues, "We all know where they got that information..." She lets that matter drop.
> 
> "Firstly, I will be the first to admit mercenaries might be less trustworthy, but how much more would you trust an Imperial garrison, who you do not control?" She looks to Darga, "I would advice turning the Imperials down on their offer for security, but leave that at the end of the deal. No need to sour things to start off then you have to."
> 
> ...




At the Demos is asking the Imperials if they want any refreshments.  It seems like one of the two identical bodyguards does, for a serving girl is soon brought to the room.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 26, 2012)

Darius joins the huddle, moving slowly and deliberately, one eye on the Imperials. 

"Such a generous offer," he says sarcastically. "I'm confident Mighty Darga knows that this would be the eopie's nose in the tent. Once given a foothold, the Empire would never leave Cato Nemodia willingly. And with a garrison in place, any deal you make now will be worthless when they can threaten to alter it by force." He quirks an eyebrow. "Unless mighty Darga has forces able to stand up to TIE fighters and Imperial troops?"


----------



## possum (Aug 26, 2012)

The Hutt speaks something in Huttese, causing the translator droid to pass on the message.  "Mighty darga says that you could have laid off of the sarcasm, but the basic idea you have is correct.  While he has at his command several mercenary crews and ships, Darga feels that a growing Imperial foothold would not be a wise move in the long run."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 28, 2012)

Darius gives a bow of acquiescence.

"I meant no offence," he says. "I just have little reason to trust Imperials. I feel that this whole business is a feint. If they wanted the tibanna gas that badly they have the resources to take it outright. They may well do so anyway." He looks sideways at Sloor, seeking his opinion. "What would happen, I wonder, if Mighty Darga refused their offer outright?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 28, 2012)

Songdragon said:


> (After Leaving) Mir will look Sloor and whispers, "Well, he is a liar. He seems to only want to line his own pockets and might even want Darga's place. As to 'other' senses, Nothing of note that I have seen or detected."



The big alien smiles minutely at that and shakes his armor-plated head: "I dan't knaw, sra: I rather *like* him. Bit too intellectual fawr his awn gawd, sure, but what's wrang with the rest?" Creds and power should be frekking worthy pursuits in anybody's book (except, granted, most likely in the book of the very woman he's talking to...).

<Response Mir?>



Dr Simon said:


> Darius looks sideways at Sloor, seeking his opinion. "What would happen, I wonder, if Mighty Darga refused their offer outright?"



The besalisk give him a slightly bothered look, but then shrugs powerful shoulders: "They dawn't want taw advertise their need fawr the gas, Darius man. Naw, what I think is that you spirks aren't giving the imperial sra enawgh credit, is what I think. Look at the Nawble awne: *he* knaws! She said it plain as a one-taw punch: a 'we have spies in your inner cawrt' jab taw sawften us up and then a frecsing 'if things dan't gaw awr way here we *can* plant a frecsing garrisan awn your frecsing dawrstep, you knaw?' right taw the face!" A sideways look that way, at the interplay of serving girl and imperials: "Gawt taw admire that level awf arrawgance in a human wawman." And by the interested gleam in his eyes, he means it too!

Shaking that away and back to the matter at hand (though there is... something... somewhere...): "If they're attacking that strang straight frawm the get-gaw *I* think we might have taw bend a bit awn the cred side, Ah Nawble Awne. I'm thinking we ask fawr an 80% increase, all in creds - no slaves *at all* - and when they try taw up the biawlawgical half of the equatian, we attack frawm the side with the med facility. If they frekking insist awn barter, we *have* taw be able taw make a reasawnable prawfit frawm it, right? Else we shawld actually charge *them* fawr nawble Darga's slave-dispawsal services!"

<Response Darga/Demos ?>

Just then, as the imperial soldier is lifting an ornate cup towards his lips in seeming slow motion, what had been bothering him coalesces in his head -- not the whole picture yet, but - frek - this morning - it was the same -

Sloor's head swivels, eyes wide as his face goes slack. "Uh, what do you figure would happen if an imperial spirk was pawisaned in a crima-lawrd's halls?" he hears himself asking as if in a dream. His body is already moving, but by then it is too late - far too late.










*OOC:*


Either that or he looks like a complete fool for jumping at shadows.


----------



## possum (Aug 29, 2012)

"Mighty Darga says that you have suggested a wise course of, what are you doing?" the interpreter droid says as Sloor moves quickly.  The Besalisk crosses the room quickly and slaps the cup out of the clone's hand.  He simply stares at Sloor while the other clone pulls his blaster carbine.

"Hold your fire!" the Imperial woman calls out.  "What is the meaning of this?!"


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 29, 2012)

"Hu," grunts Sloor. He keeps all of his hands well away from his weapons as he intently stares at the drinker for long, long heartbeats, waiting for him to keel over and start foaming at the mouth or something... He most emphatically *doesn't*.

"Saw much fawr that." Frankly, he's a bit disappointed -- and embarrassed as all seven forsaken hells... but let's survive this little bit right here first, alright? 

Turning his attention fully on the negotiator: "Well sra, we've had this pawisaning here this mawrning - as you knaw - and I figured..." (Frek this is embarrassing. Should have let the frekker die first, would have simplified his life no end! *And* it ain't doing much for Darga's negotiating position either!) A shrug, finding his - wryly amused - center again: "I'll be sure taw wait until *after* I get prawper clearance next time." arms still up and non-threatening, but now with a slightly raised brow ridge.

<Response negotiator?>

[sblock=Path not taken]<If he does:
"Aaaah," the satisfied sound of suspicions confirmed. "TB, if you would! Med drawid," he quickly explains to the woman as the remaining guard's finger tenses on the trigger when TB starts gliding down... [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 29, 2012)

_(Prior to the Imperials)_

Mir looks to Sloor and after a moment of consideration replies, "I suppose they are not bad qualities for this type of life. But would you want your trusted adviser double dealing his way around your back? I would hate to be looking over my shoulder for my allies, when you make more than enough enemies."

_(back to the throne room)_

Mir takes a step forward and comments, "If someone would poison the Illustrious Darga in his own house, what is to stop them from making the attempt on guest of significance to Darga. If you were to come to harm, it would be same for Darga. It was perhaps a hasty precaution, but necessary one."

((Persuasion 1d20+4=12 Not Mir's forte, but the point is made... ))


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 30, 2012)

_(Prior to the Imperials)_


Songdragon said:


> Mir looks to Sloor and after a moment of consideration replies, "I suppose they are not bad qualities for this type of life. But would you want your trusted adviser double dealing his way around your back? I would hate to be looking over my shoulder for my allies, when you make more than enough enemies."



The besalisk sputters: "*I* make mawre than enawgh enemies? Sra, I'm the friendliest spirk you're ever likely taw meet! You gawt taw be canfusing me with Mack man awver there, awr maybe Darius."

<Response Mack/Mir/Darius?>

"Besides, I'm sawrt awf thinking pawer_ ain't_ awer little guy's spice after all. Naw, what he really wants is *cantrawl* awver his bit awf things -- that and sawme frecsing *appreciatian*." Which he sure hasn't been getting from Darga...

<Response Mir?>

_(back to the throne room)_


Songdragon said:


> Mir takes a step forward and comments, "If someone would poison the Illustrious Darga in his own house, what is to stop them from making the attempt on guest of significance to Darga. If you were to come to harm, it would be same for Darga. It was perhaps a hasty precaution, but necessary one."



Sloor smiles his most scoundrely smile: "Saw, daw I get taw live?"

<Response Negotiator?>


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 30, 2012)

Earlier:


Binder Fred said:


> The besalisk sputters: "*I* make mawre than enawgh enemies? Sra, I'm the friendliest spirk you're ever likely taw meet! You gawt taw be canfusing me with Mack man awver there, awr maybe Darius."




"My enemies make themselves," says Darius with a trace of bitterness.

Throne Room:

If Darius is surprised he tries not to let it show. Confident that he can have a weapon at hand and be at Sloor's side if needed, he stands poised in his position by Darga's throne.


----------



## possum (Aug 30, 2012)

"It's quite all right," the Imperial embassador says.  "Prior to arrival here, we were briefed on possible security issues here by Darga's majordomo.  He assured us that the poisoning was likely an isolated incident but told us that there would be extra security watching in the kitchen.  I imagine that even the servers are part of the security detail."


----------



## Songdragon (Aug 30, 2012)

_(Prior to the Imperials)_

"Maybe... but then, Darga is a Hutt." Mir replies with a shurg.

_(back to the throne room)_

With Sloor out of danger for the moment the woman steps back and waits for the beaslisk to return so they continue their private aside with Darga.


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 31, 2012)

_(Prior to the Imperials)_


Songdragon said:


> "Maybe... but then, Darga is a Hutt." Mir replies with a shurg.



"And the frekking Emperor's a human," frowns back the besalisk.

<Response Mir?>


----------



## possum (Aug 31, 2012)

"I appreciate your concern for our safety," the ambassador says to Sloor, "but it is quite all right."


----------



## Binder Fred (Aug 31, 2012)

"Haw abawt I fetch us a sealed bawttle frawm the stawres while you spirks continue your chat? Thawght I saw a cawple mawre mandalorian Tiharrs in there last I looked..." He raises a tempting brow ridge towards the negotiator and then her lefternmost clone (the one who originally asked for a drink). "With the Nawble Awne's permission, awf cawrse."

<Response Negotiator/Darga?>

Assuming a positive, Sloor will go fetch that bottle and a few random cups. Figure it'll be marbling hard to poison anybody that way. (Only when he turns away and starts striding out is there an almost imperceptible release of muscle tension throughout his body: Frek that was a close one! That frekking carbine didn't waver a frekking bit from his center of mass that entire time!) 

Keep his eyes open for anything out of sorts while he does his errand, please.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack keeps a careful eye on the imperials and Demos, his interested piqued when the negotiator mentions being properly briefed by the majordomo.  He relaxes his grip on the blaster rifle and pulls his finger away from the trigger as the potential for hostilities cools down with the explanation.

He looks at Darius and whispers into his comlink, "The servers are part of the detail?  Ya think?"

He takes a closer look at this other security arrangement that the Crimson Fists was not aware of.

_Take 10 on Perception +10_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 1, 2012)

(prior to the imperials)


Binder Fred and Dr Simon said:


> [...] "You gawt taw be canfusing me with Mack man awver there, awr maybe Darius."
> 
> "My enemies make themselves," says Darius with a trace of bitterness.



"See?" Now that they look, there is a somewhat mischievous twinkle in his eyes, at the corner of his lips. "Besides, I'm sawrt awf thinking pawer _ain't_ awer little guy's spice after all. [etc]


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 4, 2012)

Darius takes a moment to scan the servers and other supposedly non-combat personnel in the room, for hidden weapons, communicators or any other tell-tale signs.

"Mir might be able to tell you for sure," he replies, tapping the side of his head with a small gesture.


----------



## possum (Sep 7, 2012)

As Darius scans the servers and crowd gathered in the audience chamber, he is unable to see anyone or thing that he construes as a threat.

Mack is able to notice a few bounty hunters blending in with the crowd, as well as the standard Gamorrean guards.

The sealed wine is brought out and poured. the negotiators take a little longer of a break for the refreshments.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 10, 2012)

_(Prior to the Imperials [with a little recap since it's been a while])_


Binder Fred and Songdragon said:


> "Besides, I'm sawrt awf thinking pawer ain't awer little guy's spice after all. Naw, what he really wants is *cantrawl* awver his bit awf things -- that and sawme frecsing *appreciatian*." Which he sure hasn't been getting from Darga...
> 
> "Maybe... but then, Darga is a Hutt," Mir replies with a shrug.
> 
> "And the frekking Emperor's a human," frowns back the besalisk.



From his expression, he takes Mir's tight-lipped silence as proof that he's hit the mark, hard and clean. "Saw if *we* can prawvide thawse things the little spirk's missing..." His grin grows wider as he sees realisation seep through the female scout's system. He says it out loud anyways: "I think we should try taw recruit him."

<Response Mir/any?>

_(Imperials away!)_
Sloor speeds his stride and goes to fetch that blessed bottle and a few random cups, figuring it'll be marbling hard to poison anybody that way. On his way back, he also takes the opportunity to do a round of the rooms surrounding, keeping his eyes open for anything out of sorts... Nothing so far. <I'm assuming, *Possum*?>

"Here we gaw, spirks," he announces, popping the cork with his teeth and then taking a shot of the amber-coloured Tiharr direct from the bottle to show that it's clean: "Ahh, perfectly deadly stuff, but in a marbling wanderful way... Sra?" he offers, filling up three cups for the three imperials. "Nawble Awne?" filling a cup for the hutt too. "Naw where were we? Sawmething abawt an 80% increase with payment all in creds, I beleive?" His teeth have taken on that somehow sharpened aspect they take when cred's in the water...

<Response Darga/Negotiator?>









*OOC:*


Sloor is now two squares right and one square up from the Negotiator, at the edge of the platform.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 10, 2012)

(prior to the Imperials)

Mir looks to Sloor with a perplexed look, "Recruit who? The Hutt or the Neimoidian?" And to what, the Fists or 'other'? And don't they both have their fingers in with the Imperials. They seem to be, independents, if anything else."

(Current)

Mir moves back to her previous position as the discussion on a course of action sees set. She will move back if more is asked of the group.


----------



## possum (Sep 11, 2012)

"Yes," the negotiator says as she takes a drink from the glass offered to her by Sloor.  "An 80% increase in credits and an additional twenty in biological shipments.  That is currently our offer.  Has Darga decided yet?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 11, 2012)

Darius catches Mack's eye and gives a slight shrug. _Nothing spotted_. He continues to watch for trouble, but perhaps his gaze lingers on the Imperial group more than other in the room.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 11, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack continues to scan around, his helmet turning left and right.  His gloved hand has his fingers tapping the side of his blaster rifle, trigger finger just centimeter from the firing button.

He is alert and looks it.  Whispering into his commlink in reply to Darius, "Agreed.  All clear, I think."

_Take 10 on Perception +10_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 11, 2012)

(prior to the Imperials)


Songdragon said:


> Mir looks to Sloor with a perplexed look, "Recruit who? The Hutt or the Neimoidian?" And to what, the Fists or 'other'? And don't they both have their fingers in with the Imperials. They seem to be, independents, if anything else."



Sloor holds up three fingers: "Little spirk. The Awther. Would think that'd be a bawnus, actually." He raises a brow ridge, still wondering what she thinks even though he failed to get the horrified 'you want to _recruit_ him?!' he was half-hoping for. Sometimes Mir was too Demos-like for her own good... (Though - maybe he's just imagining it - but in her case it's always frekking _on purpose_, rather than by nature..)

<Response Mir?>

(Imperials away!)


possum said:


> "Yes," the negotiator says as she takes a drink from the glass offered to her by Sloor.  "An 80% increase in credits and an additional twenty in biological shipments.  That is currently our offer.  Has Darga decided yet?"



"Awh we agree with the 80% part, sra," re-states Sloor with a salute from his own cup (why the frek not?), "*IF* payment is all in creds from naw awn: zeraw awrganics."


----------



## possum (Sep 12, 2012)

"_Zero_ organics?" the negotiator says with a shocked tone on her voice.  "I don't quite believe that is on the table," she adds.

It is then that Mack and Darius notice something odd about the negotiator.  She seems familiar to you, as if you've seen her somewhere before.  It takes a few moments for both of you to realize that you've seen her on Alderaan, in the employ of Bail Organa.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 12, 2012)

Utterly unaware of this new development, Sloor looks to the Hutt and with his permitting wave, simply cues the prepared holorecording: tiny flickering holos of three tough-looking humans flanked by a Rodian, a black-furred Wookiee and a Zabrak appear at the edge of Darga's platform, facing the negotiator. 

"The slaves that you've been selling us are worthless, Darga!" the recorded Zabrak begins. "They've been dying before we can even get them to market. They are used up--second rate, even! I want my credits back for my last four shipments!"

The recording plays on while Sloor crosses his arms, looking at the human woman rather smugly...


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 12, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack is able to hide his facial expressions with ease, no one can see his face inside the helmet.  He keys the commlink to only communicate to his companions that he has a message.

He still whispers into his commlink, "Perhaps we need a break to let both party's consider the proposals."









*OOC:*


I don't think anyone has earbud commlinks do they.  How did that happen? 





[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________





Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Sep 12, 2012)

At the playback of the recording, an "oh kriff" look appears on the face of the negotiator.  "The quality of the organics is fine when the shipments leave our facilities," she stammers, an obvious lie.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 12, 2012)

(prior to the Imperials)

She shrurgs as she considers it, "I am not sure Sloor. I guess we will have to let things play out and go from there."


(Imperials away!)

Mir is paying attention to the conversation with some interest now. She looks to Darga to see how he is reacting to how events have come to unfold. 

As her comlink beeps she looks at it then to Mack. She walks over to the man and whispers... "What is it?"


((Did we not all get something like that when we did the Felucia mission? There was a large shooping list prior to departing there...))


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 12, 2012)

A small smirk crosses the face of Darius as the Imperial is caught in a lie, but he says nothing and instead spares a quick glance in the direction of Sloor, Demos and Dargas to see how this plays out, but otherwise he remains alert for anyone else making any aggressive moves,


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 13, 2012)

(prior to the Imperials) [took the liberty of moving Mack's very earlier comment down at the end as a closer; hope it's ok, Perrin]


Songdragon said:


> She shrurgs as she considers it, "I am not sure Sloor. I guess we will have to let things play out and go from there."



"If he survives tawnight," agrees the green one with a wide, triumphant smile: *not* a straight out refusal then! "He's a *real* crack at the financial stuff, you knaw. Frek, if he can cawme up with anything resembling that pre-war fawrecast thing, *I'll* invest my whawle frecsing fawrtune with him!"

"Such as it is," lightly dismisses the smoothly gliding TB from the back.

"You're a big part awf that fawrtune right naw you naw."

"Hm... Then investing me could indeed return you a 200% TB profit," blandly agrees the droid. 

Sloor's eyes go wide: "*Three* awf you?! Frek! Might have taw rethink that bit then..." He's grinning crookedly as he says it though. A stealthy glance Mir's way. _(Reined in, carefully bottled up tight and put aside... Kind of makes you wonder what's underneath, doesn't it?)_

Mack asks, "If we are finished with the small talk, shall we all go to the audience chamber?"

"Let's daw," claps Sloor, his buoyant mood holding strong. They're almost there anyways.

(Imperials away!)


possum said:


> At the playback of the recording, an "oh kriff" look appears on the face of the negotiator.  "The quality of the organics is fine when the shipments leave our facilities," she stammers, an obvious lie.



Sloor lowers the volume on the holos with the flick of one hand, though they still stand about, forcefully gesticulating their unhappiness, a constant background reminder. 

"Shame what shipping cawmpanies will daw taw their cargaw, ain't it? You'd almawst swear..." His predatory grin makes it clear he's not buying a micron of it (though he *is* a bit too busy to notice the flashing light on his datapad; sorry Mack). He wipes that away, still grinning: "But let it nawt be said Great Darga is withawt a giving heart. *I* was insisting we actually *charge* you spirks fawr awer generous _awrganic remawval_ services, but the Great Awne said: 'we bawth might still prawfit frawm this'. The value of sawmething we can't sell is frecsing nawthing, sra, I'm sure you'll frekking agree, but if sawmeawne were taw heavily invest in, say, a hutt-cawntrawled, tawp awf the line medical repair facility, here awn Cataw Neimawidia, then the value awf that nawthing *might* be turned intaw a little bit awf a sawmething -- maybe nawt much, but the Nawble Awne is willing taw gaw that far taw be awf service taw you... Is he nawt the mawst generous being you've ever met?" 

You could sharpen light sabers on his grin at this point as he finishes and half-rests his butt on the edge of Darga's platform, upper arms crossed, lower loose on his golden ammo belt.










*OOC:*


If at all possible, Sloor is planning to interrupt her next line with/insert at the first opportunity: "Demos-man here has some numbers fawr you." with a cue to the robed neimoidian. Keep her off her feet for as long as possible, you know.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 13, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack gives a brief scoffing cough at the Imperial bitch's lie and even raises his left fist towards where his mouth would be on the helmet like he is covering it.

With Mir's attention, he explains, "That lady looks familiar, I saw her at Bail Organa's palace. She was working there."

"So we have a potential problem, I would suspect our cover could be blown.  We are not the most inconspicuous group of beings."

"However, she has not called us out yet, making me wonder why.  Maybe she is in fact a double agent.  Though she just lied pretty badly, so I question her ability at undercover work."

[sblock=OOC]I checked in the character sheet thread, but did not see them listed.  I think you are right though, SD.  That being the case, then Mack coudl talk freely, no one hearing his voice through the helmet.

No worries, BF. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## possum (Sep 16, 2012)

The negotiator begins to speak when Sloor cuts her off, Demos comes in on cue and begins reciting the numbers that Sloor was looking for.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 18, 2012)

Frekking per-fect! The little guy sure knows his stuff -- it's a frecsing brains and guts blitzkrieg, man! Darkly grinning, the besalisk keeps a strong focus on his prey of the moment as the accountant speaks, *willing* her will away -- buried under numbers, swallowed by the convictions of those around her... _Cave in, sra_ - a self-mocking internal chuckle - _it's what the frekking "current" wants!_









*OOC:*


Help Another on Demos' speech using Persuasion. 1d20+10=30. Critical sucess! 

If nothing happens before the neimoidian finishes: 





Sloor tilts his head sideways... "Your turn, sra." He's actually, almost openly curious: just what *is* she going to come up with to get out of this one?

<Response Negotiator?>


----------



## possum (Sep 19, 2012)

With Sloor's great help, Demos is able to get the 80% increase in money and able to negotiate the amount of "Organic resources" to an almost minimal level.  Annoyed that she had to give up so much, the negotiator begins to turn to leave.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 19, 2012)

Darius almost feels a sense of anticlimax, but reminds himself that this side matter with bargaining on behalf of Darga is a distraction from the real mission. He passes a small shrug and a quizzical look in the direction of Sloor on the assumption that the besalisk always has a plan of some kind.


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 19, 2012)

Sloor returns it: well it went well, what are you going to do? 

"Gawd wawrk, Demaws man," compliments the big alien with a whisper and a shake of the little blue guy's shoulder. "We make a frekking gawd team!" But then, so much for Darga's_ 'catch him doing something traitorous'_ operation...

What's next? Figuring out *which* refinery Darga's using on Bespin? Getting those two spirks out of the basement somehow? (Of course - a spike of wry humour at the back of his avian brain as he takes his wide brown eyes off the negotiator's retreating back for just a second, surveying the throne room and the reactions of those within it - there's still plenty of time for the roof to cave in, ain't it?)









*OOC:*


Perception on high for Sloor and TB until the negotiator leaves. 1d20+3=10, 1d20+9=11. Hm, well, never mind then. 

Assuming the roof does *not* cave in during that time:





"Well that cinches it." He turns to face the reclining crime lord, holding what's left of the Tiharr up high in triumphant salute: "Cangratulatians, Nawble Awne! You've wan this awne hands dawn! A hand! A hand fawr the Nawble Lawrd!" and he starts clapping with his own lower set.









*OOC:*


Trying to get an ovation going from the gathered crowd. Shouldn't be too hard, considering they're all working for the guy. 





<Response Darga?>

Just then Sloor notices the flashing light on his comm...


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 22, 2012)

Mir loos from Mack to the lady negotiator. She turns back to Mack and with a nod replies in a quiet voice, "Trouble indeed. If she is an Imperial, then she could know a lot. And if she is the one that talks to our friend there, he may know more about us as well."

((Not sure what kind of check one would make to recall the woman and what she might have been doing at Organa's))

Mir watches the rest of the negotiations and watches as Sloor does some magical work in convincing an Agent of the Empire to give in on her demands of Darga. She looks to Mack again and whispers, "I bet someone will have explaining to do to her superiors."

Once Sloor is done basking in his rightfully earned acheivment she motions to the beasalisk over... "Seems our negotatior was at our employer's while we were there..."


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 22, 2012)

At the first opportunity for a quiet chat (I'm guessing somewhere after the applause and Darga's response?), Sloor goes to join Mir and Mack:


Songdragon said:


> "Seems our negotatior was at our employer's while we were there..."



"Hm?" A mildly confused frown: '_Employer's_'? Can't be Darga with that past tense... On the frecsing corvette..? No- She can't mean- Sloor mimes a goatee, eyes wide.

<Assuming a positive:
His first thought, strangely enough, is: I did all that frekking negotiating for *nothing*? But, no, that makes no frekking sense either: why spoof a frekking imperial negotiator? And if the Organa man had somebody *that* deep in imperial territory, what's the point of sending *them* to... "Her *sister*?" 

Grasping at stars.

<Response Mir and Mack?>









*OOC:*


And, yes, Sloor's next question is going to be where, when and what the woman was doing when they saw her at Bail's... Possum?


----------



## possum (Sep 22, 2012)

She seemed to be an aide for Organa in the palace.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 23, 2012)

"As an aide of some sort, if I recall correctly." Mir comments.

"I do not know why she did not call us out for what we are doing. Maybe she is just not sure and is trying to put all the pieces together before she does anything about us. That said, when we are out of this, we need to send a warning."

"Lets get this over with and talk much more privately." Mir suggests.

Unless stopped she returns with the others to Darga's presence. She is sure that Sloor's skill at negotiations has pleased the Hutt. But, she lets Darga's actions and words tell how his reaction.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 23, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

Mack doesn't have to worry about his facial expressions, content to let his voice carry into his companions' ear-bud commlinks as well.

"Definitely feeling uncomfortable here.  Twin sisters?  But, I don't get why an Imp mole would then be given such a position out here a few weeks later either."

"Hmmm, our buddy is not exactly in open rebellion, so she might have been a routine watchdog for the Imperial Security.  Maybe we should get her alone and... question her."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]___________________________________




Mack Granger


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 23, 2012)

(Before)
Sloor's sense of hungry anticipation slowly fades as - the negotiator - and her guards - just - simply - walk - out... and disappear at the end of the corridor. Imagine that!

"Well that cinches it." He turns to face the reclining crime lord, thrusting what's left of the Tiharr up high [etc]

(Now)


perrinmiller said:


> "Definitely feeling uncomfortable here.  Twin sisters?  But, I don't get why an Imp mole would then be given such a position out here a few weeks later either."



An answering nod of agreement from Sloor. "Aw'keefe'll knaw mawre," he mentions somewhat distractedly, obviously still trying to unravel this most recent mess in his mind. She *has* been working for the spirk for a lot longer than they have... A knot is slowly forming in the pit of his stomach though: Too long, too long to get that info: they need to do something *now*! "TB, could you fawllaw awer guests awt? Make sure they get awn their shuttle alright, that's your awfficial reasan. *And* grab me a pic awf her awn your hawlaw cam while you're at it."

The droid dips down and silently glides out, accelerating when it gets out of immediate sight from those in the room.

Frek! TB thinks it's serious enough to skip the wise-ass comments... And then there's the freshly-bought system tracker it's carrying in its cargo box. It might be worth it to-



perrinmiller said:


> "Hmmm, our buddy is not exactly in open rebellion, so she might have been a routine watchdog for the Imperial Security.  Maybe we should get her alone and... question her."




A grim nod: "It might have taw-"



Songdragon said:


> "Lets get this over with and talk much more privately." Mir suggests.



"Gawd thawght," agrees Sloor with a quick, quiet look around. Still, he holds her back from rejoining Darga's presence just yet, hand on her upper arm and leaning down closer for privacy: "Was she there at the - cantract negawtiatians, sra? Daw you remember?" How much does she know about us, is the question (he only remembers the caamasi, guards... and frekking servants! Was she one of them?). Still, "We *are* a merc company, after all." If that's all she thinks they are...

Merc company with ties to a suspected Rebellion sympathizer is bad enough. Merc company hired to break out a known traitor and blow up an imperial outpost in the process? Well...

<Response Mir/Mack?>









*OOC:*


*Was* she present at the meeting, Possum?

TB will follow the imperial representatives, not really hiding but not standing out either (look inconspicuous with a Take 10 on Stealth: 18). Its video recorder is on at all times during this time, transmitting to Sloor's datapadad per their standard "recon mission" protocol.







[sblock=OOC]







perrinmiller said:


> Mack doesn't have to worry about his facial expressions, content to let his voice carry into his companions' ear-bud commlinks as well.



Nice try but we don't have earbud-coms, Perrin. At least Sloor doesn't (never noted any such thing on my character sheet).[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 25, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*






Mack shrugs, "I don't remember what she was doing exactly.  We were there a few days, but..."

"Right, we are mercs.  We could approach her for some private discussions on future contracts or ask about potential bounties.  The our girl here, does her thing and gets her to spill everything."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Sep 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


She was just around the palace, working as an aide.  She was not present at any meetings between yourselves and Organa.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 26, 2012)

Darius saunters over and cathces the end of that conversation.

"So you recognised her too?" he says. "An unusual change in career, wouldn't you say? My guess would be she was spying on our, ah, original employer for the Imperials. But I think we should return to our quarters for a more _private_ conversation." He glances meaningfully at the throne.

[sblock=OOC]
I'm still here. Without a communicator, and seperated from the group, Darius hasn't had much of a chance to say much until now. Not that he talks a lot anyway 
[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm going to assume that Mir fills us in on her memories of the negotiator somewhere around here (?).








perrinmiller said:


> "Right, we are mercs.  We could approach her for some private discussions on future contracts or ask about potential bounties.  The our girl here, does her thing and gets her to spill everything."



Sloor, somewhat more relaxed after Mir's answer, raises a brow ridge his way: apparently Mack has trouble with the_ 'talk more privately'_ part of the equation... AND is now on one of his Wild Optimism benders too! 

Before he can quite finish opening his mouth, 



Dr Simon said:


> Darius saunters over and cathces the end of that conversation.
> 
> "So you recognised her too?" he says. "An unusual change in career, wouldn't you say? My guess would be she was spying on our, ah, original employer for the Imperials. But I think we should return to our quarters for a more _private_ conversation." He glances meaningfully at the throne.



The nominal merc captain points to the dark-clad jedi: that! "Let's try taw take awer leave as nawrmaly as pawssible," he agrees. A pause and then he steps back, flips his datapad out of its belt holster and hands it to Mack: "Keep an eye awn TB in the meanwhile, if you can? It - ain't quite as tawgh as it thinks yet..."

<Response Mack?>

He then returns to the Hutt's proximity.

"Can the Crimsan Fists daw anything *else* fawr you this day, Nawble Awne?" His anticipatory grin somehow hints at further (and much deserved) riches should that be the case -- 20 thousands and counting, spirks!

<Response Darga?>









*OOC:*


I'm guessing he *did* get that round of applause going before, Possum?


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 27, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*







So far, the soldier has very little to be pessimistic about, if he ignores those little nosebleeds he has been having, that is. The Crimson Fists are tough and very capable.  Mack nods, "Sure, I can look after TB."

"Cover my departure with a good explanation for me will ya."

The soldier departs and follows after their droid on its recon mission.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Sep 27, 2012)

TB and Mack follow the reps throughout the palace, looking very at place within the Hutt's home.  After a brief while of mingling with the others about non-essential things and gathering up their belongings, they begin to head out of the palace.  Do TB and Mack continue to follow them?


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 27, 2012)

(Inside)


perrinmiller said:


> The soldier departs and follows after their droid on its recon mission.



"Uh... I meant: on the screen," explains a puzzled besalisk to empty air (just why did Mack think he was handing him his datapad?). A look at Darius and Mir, brow ridge raised. Aw forget it; the man is gone now: wish him luck and move on. With a quizzical shake of the head Sloor returns to the Hutt's proximity. Now *him* he can understand!

"Can the Crimsan Fists daw anything *else* fawr you this day, Nawble Awne" His anticipatory grin somehow hints at further (and much deserved) riches should that be the case -- 20 thousands and counting, spirks!

<Response Darga?>









*OOC:*


Bit puzzled by Darga's earlier lack of response to this: Are we done here, Possum, or what?






(Outside)
"They will likely meet with a vehicle of some kind," mentions the droid.

<Response Mack?>


----------



## possum (Sep 28, 2012)

"You have done quite well for me today," Darga says in his native Huttese, the translator droid relaying the information back to you in Galactic Basic.

"You may retire to your quarters now if you wish."


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 28, 2012)

"Been a pleasure, Nawble Awne," grins Sloor. He half-points, two-fingered towards the robed Demos, his grin sharpening: "This would be the spirk I need taw talk taw abawt transfering awver awer fee then?"

<Response Darga/Demos?>









*OOC:*


If so, Sloor will set up the transfer of the 20K to his account and then transfer it out to everybody (just add 5K to your finances, Songdragon, Perrin and Dr Simon). He'll then start heading out of the room:






"Catch up with the Mack man, awr is taw enawgh fawr a bit awf _'quiet shadawing'_ you think?" Huge piles of clinking creds have done little to damp his good mood of the day... Now this negotiator chick...

<Response Darius/Mir?>


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 28, 2012)

"The more of us there are, the more likely we are to be noticed," says Darius. "But it might be a good idea to call them and see what the situation is."


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 28, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*





Mack is hanging back, keeping TB in sight, and not worrying about watching the Imps directly unless he can do it inconspicuously.  

When the droid contacts him over the commlink, he replies, "Mostly likely, TB.  Keep after them, if you need me to approach closer or see something for myself, let me know."









*OOC:*


I was thinking Mack was not actually with TB, but shadowing the droid from a distance.  I thought that might be better, closer at hand.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Sep 28, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> "Been a pleasure, Nawble Awne," grins Sloor. He half-points, two-fingered towards the robed Demos, his grin sharpening: "This would be the spirk I need taw talk taw abawt transfering awver awer fee then?"
> 
> <Response Darga/Demos?>
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Man, you all are going to hate me...







It only takes a few minutes once Sloor speaks with Demos regarding the payment for it to come in.  10,000 credits appear in the bank account.









*OOC:*


That Knowledge Species check I had you all attempt at the very beginning?  Hutts use Base 8 when it comes to counting...


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 29, 2012)

(Inside)


possum said:


> It only takes a few minutes once Sloor speaks with Demos regarding the payment for it to come in.



"Nice dawing business with you, Demaws man," waves Sloor, already on the move towards the door. "You think awn that investment deal we talked abawt befawre, alright? I might be able taw bring in sawme *very* interested investawrs -- *if* we can cawme up with sawmething remawtely like that Kuat-Tibanna deal."

<Response Demos? (optionnal)>

[sblock=Base 8]







possum said:


> 10,000 credits appear in the bank account.



No hard feelings here (not OOC anyway ). It actually makes sense for Hutts to have a way to screw newbies over at least once.  Since it's "a few minutes" in the future anyways, I'll delay Sloor's reaction until he actually finds out he's been played (should be fun).

BUT 20 000 in base 8 is actually 16 000 creds in base 10 by the way. Is the Hutt attempting to screw with us *twice* on the same deal? (And I thought _Sloor _was greedy...)[/sblock]







Dr Simon said:


> "The more of us there are, the more likely we are to be noticed," says Darius. "But it might be a good idea to call them and see what the situation is."




"It'll have taw be with your cawmm then," replies Sloor, taking a turn left towards their grouped quarters -- they frekking need to *talk*! "A certain sawmeawne took awff with mine..."

<Response Darius? He has TB's and Mack comm codes, by the way: we traded them back when we landed on Cato Neimoidian>

A few steps in relative silence, then: "Is it just me awr did that whawle Demaws business feel... un-frekking-finished taw anybawdy else? I mean: nawthing? *Nawthing* happened?" 

<Reposne Mir and/or Darius?>

(Outside)


perrinmiller said:


> "Mostly likely, TB.  Keep after them, if you need me to approach closer or see something for myself, let me know."



"Hm... You do know you can access my holocam feed with the flashing icon on the bottom right?" Instead of going through, TB fades into the shaded recesses on the right of the Palace's entrance arch, his blue optics softly wiring as they zoom-in on the trio of imperials.









*OOC:*


TB's talking about the bottom right of Sloor's datapad, of course.


----------



## Songdragon (Sep 29, 2012)

"I am not sure what you mean Sloor." Mir comments. "They came to deal and you did some fancy talking and seemed to have those honeyed words that convinced that Imperial that it was your way or no deal. You have a way with words."

"Or did you mean something else?" The woman asks.


----------



## possum (Sep 30, 2012)

[sblock=Base 8]
Huh, the calculator I was using said that 20,000 in Base 8 equaled ~8,190 in base 10.  I was intending on actually giving you guys a bit of a bonus.[/sblock]

"I certainly shall be looking into it," Demos says in answer to Sloor's business talk.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 30, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*





Mack frowns inside his helmet and pauses.  Carrying around a datapad, would wreck his image of being a tough merc.  But, he realizes that is would be more pragmatic to use it than risk being discovered.

He replies, "Alright, I got the hint, TB."

The armored soldier still keeps close, yet out of sight as he tracks the progress of the Imps via TB and his sensors.

[sblock=OOC on Base 8]Actually, possum is correct on the conversion. Sure 20 = 16 in base 10, but 200 = 128. That is  20 x 10 (in base 8) = 16 x 8 (in base 10).

So, 20000 =  16 x 8 x 8 x 8 = 8192  (not the 16 x 10 x 10 x 10 you are thinking, BF)

Though, Mack still has more credits than he knows what to do with right now.  Until we can spend them on cool stuff at least.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Sep 30, 2012)

(Inside)


Songdragon said:


> "I am not sure what you mean Sloor." Mir comments. "They came to deal and you did some fancy talking and seemed to have those honeyed words that convinced that Imperial that it was your way or no deal. You have a way with words."



"I try," he admits, seemingly pleased that she noticed. "Saves a lawt awf skin awff your knuckles when you're in the business I was - we're in." He looks rather pleased with himself nonetheless, basking in the still-fresh *rightness* of it back there...



Songdragon said:


> "Or did you mean something else?" The woman asks.



Oh, right. "I meant," A suddenly lowered voice as he bends closer, weary of any corridor listeners, "Where was the dirty dealing, sra? The assassination attempts, the wawrds in the back, the pawisaned advice even? They had a frekking man awn the inside, sra; they should at least have *tried*..."

<Response Mir/Darius?>

(Outside)








*OOC:*


TB will try to spot the vehicle they'll be using well in advance, either by their heading if it's already parked and waiting, or using TB's Perception if it's incoming. I don't supposse they leave their bagage or gear un-attended at any point, do they, Possum? 







[sblock=Base 8]So 20 000 is 10 to the fourth power times two in base 10. Which means 20 000 in base 8 is 8 to the fourth power times two, making it... 8 192 creds. (It's all coming back to me now! )

For roleplaying reasons - and with the other players' permission, of course - I'd actually prefer it to be 8 192 in the account, if possible -- unless it's Demos or Darga that's giving us a break? Of course - if you really, really insist - we could always keep it at 10K on the character sheets and just *roleplay* 8 192 IC when it comes up... [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Oct 1, 2012)

The Imperials are leaving in a dark, covered landspeeder that is already waiting outside of the Hutt's palace.  The two clones mill about for a few seconds as the negotiator gets in the vehicle.  They patrol the immediate vicinity before loading up the bags and getting in.









*OOC:*


TB can certainly try to do something...


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 1, 2012)

"Well?" expectantly prompts the droid.

<Response Mack?>


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 1, 2012)

Darius shrugs off his earlier suggestion of contacting Mack and TB.

"They'll let us know if they find anything; I wouldn't want to give them away if they were hiding."

As to the negotiations:

"If it's double-crossing you want, think on this. What guarantee is there that the Imperials will keep their side of the bargain you just made? Darga'd like to think he's a big player in the galaxy but he's just a pawn. And Demos? A pawn of a pawn."


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 1, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*





Mack watches the scene unfold, the troopers likely looking for tampering and whatnot.

He replies, "I don't suppose you can keep up with that speeder now, can you. What about any trackers?  Did Sloor get some of those that I don't know about?"

At this point, if TB cannot come up with something, Mack is not sure what else he can do.  He contacts Sloor and company.

_*<*"The lady is getting into her speeder and probably going to leave.  Likes her guards are conducting a security sweep first."*>*_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 2, 2012)

(Inside)


Dr Simon said:


> Darius shrugs off his earlier suggestion of contacting Mack and TB. "They'll let us know if they find anything; I wouldn't want to give them away if they were hiding."



"TB's internal naw," points out the besalisk. And *his* is set on flash, obviously...



Dr Simon said:


> "If it's double-crossing you want, think on this. What guarantee is there that the Imperials will keep their side of the bargain you just made? Darga'd like to think he's a big player in the galaxy but he's just a pawn. And Demos? A pawn of a pawn."



Yeah, maybe he's right. Maybe she'll take the time to report and *then* her superiors will decide to replace Darga with the neimoidian... Why waste the chance to nail the negotiations though? Would have been simpler, cleaner, AND it doesn't mesh too well with this morning's poisoning attempt, does it..? Sloor shakes his head from side to side: Frek. 

"We're *still* missing sawmething, spirks. There's sawmething we dawn't knaw, awr that we've awver-frekking-looked... That's us here." And he stops by the side of his door, waving the others in. (For some reason he's mighty tempted to slap Darius' butt as he goes by, but somehow restrains himself: save it for happier times!)

Either his gut is telling him Demos is only what he seems - a sometimes seller of information to the Empire with no frekking Evil Master Plan - OR he discovered that noon break-in and scrapped the planned double cross to avoid getting busted... The big alien steps in and closes the door behind him. Darius gestures an all clear <just assuming, Dr.Simon, Possum> .

Right. Get back to it later: got a more- much more urgent thing to take care of right frekking now: "Saw haw bad are we in? She didn't rat us awt, didn't even seem taw recawgnize any awf us... Are we *sure* it's the same frecsing wawman?" And is it worth it to try and track her to the Sarlacc?! That's the other part of the equation. He gestures to Darius, "Hand me your cawmm, will you? If you're nawt gawing to call, I will." Get that dangling part of it bolted down a least.

<Response Darius/Mir?>

(Outside)


perrinmiller said:


> "I don't suppose you can keep up with that speeder now, can you. What about any trackers?  Did Sloor get some of those that I don't know about?"



"You mean: like the ones you asked the dear captain to buy and that he picked up when we swung by the ship with his new purchase?"

<Assuming some sort of a positive:
"I have those on me right now." Perfectly deadpan, but can't you just imagine a small twist of utterly inexistant lips?

<Response Mack?>



> Let us know if you're still making that call, Perrin.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 2, 2012)

Darius absently tosses the communicator to Sloor.

"I agree that it's unusual if she didn't recognise us, but perhaps she's contacting her superiors as we speak to tell them that rebel sympathisers are working for Darga." He rubs his chin. "We don't want to lose sight of our real goal here, which is to find out more about this Sarlacc Project. She could be a vital link. And she's only got those two bodyguards..." he pats his blaster meaningfully.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 2, 2012)

Mack thinks about the chances of being able to get the droid in close to plant the device. He is not sure it is worth it, they are probably going back to their ship or something.

He replies to TB, "Just a minute."

Mack starts hustling towards the Imps location and speaks into his comlink again, _*<*"Hello, you guys copy my last? Over."*>*_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Not sure on whether to do it or not, BF. Sloor wanted them followed...

Need more information, [MENTION=17674]possum[/MENTION], please.  Taking 10 for 20 on Perception & 18 for Knowledge Tactics.
Any clues on Clones' procedures?  Anything else noticeable about their speeder?  What about any vehicles that Mack could borrow to follow them?


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 3, 2012)

(Inisde)


Dr Simon said:


> Darius absently tosses the communicator to Sloor. "I agree that it's unusual if she didn't recognise us, but perhaps she's contacting her superiors as we speak to tell them that rebel sympathisers are working for Darga." He rubs his chin. "We don't want to lose sight of our real goal here, which is to find out more about this Sarlacc Project. She could be a vital link. And she's only got those two bodyguards..." he pats his blaster meaningfully.



Sloor glares: "You maybe nawtice the tawtal lack awf anything resembling a scrambler-equipped drawid in the room at the mawent, Darius man? Keep those frekking dangerous wawrds taw your awn frekking self, fawr frek's sake!" Didn't they already have this exact talk before too? The man's gone down several slots in his 'can be trusted with a secret' category... "And you realize that means killing her afterwards, right?" Mack didn't seem to have made that particular connection himself, the way he was talking...

Where's the _talk_ button on this thing?

<Response Darius?> optionnal

(Outside)


perrinmiller said:


> He replies to TB, "Just a minute."




TB looks at the distances involved... "Yes, that sounds about right."



perrinmiller said:


> Mack starts hustling towards the Imps location and speaks into his comlink again, _*<*"The lady is getting into her speeder and probably going to leave. Looks like her guards are conducting a security sweep first. Over."*>*_



Inside, Sloor gets that weird effect you get when you press _talk_ and a voice comes right out, without the slightest pause or time for beeping. He almost drops the frecsing thing in surprise, and then what the voice said sinks in. 

A pause, mouth half-opened. 

Put it all on the Bespin square and let it ride, is what the gambler in him shouts. They got *plenty* of time to get Darga to invite them there, or just finagle the right plant out from what they know already, infiltrate, get shipped to Sarlacc country with a Tibanna shipment or something (seems to be a popular method of movement in *this* crowd). But then... to watch her walk away and do *nothing*... The missed opportunities... FREK! 

His nimble thumb quickly puts TB in a three-way, swearing when it takes him three additional seconds with the unfamiliar hand-set: "TB, Pawrter routine awn the targets. Naw... And send a hawlaw snap of *her* taw Aw'Keefe when you have sawme extra prawcessing time."

Bespin will still be there (if they survive).

"Don't worry: dodging the inevitable blaster fire will only take a small fraction of my considerable intellect," re-assures the droid.

"Always with the frecsing awptimism," grouses its owner, but it's good to know he's not the only one that sees where this *could* be leading. "Mack! We're awn awer way saw grab us a ride: steal, bribe, beg, I dan't care. Frekking *kybucks* if you have taw!" And he hated those horn-headed things! He almost hangs up, thinks better of it: "Ah... Main gate right?" 

<Response Mack?>

A look at the other two just standing there: "Well? Gaw, gaw, gaw!" A sudden sharpened smile splits his large visage: "But 'discretely'." 









*OOC:*


Sloor will make his way towards the main entrance will all due speed, and without looking like he's hurrying at all (Stealth +10 if need be on that last).






(Outside)
TB quietly lowers his cargo basket  to the ground and then prosaically, almost matter-of-factly glides out into full view as the two clones mill about for a few seconds as the negotiator gets in the vehicle. "Can I help you with your bags, sirs? I have been asked to ease your departure."

<Response Clones?>









*OOC:*


Dumped the basket so he appears wholly "naked": no built-in weapons, nowhere to pull anything from. The clones might/have probably  seen him inisde the throne room, but they haven't seen him with Sloor at any point, by the way.


----------



## possum (Oct 3, 2012)

As Mack discreetly looks around the premises, he sees nothing fully unusual about the clones' actions, save for they seem to be somewhat uncomfortable outside of their armor.  He also notices that there are several speeders nearby that can likely be commandeered.  The mercenary also notices TB beginning to head up towards the two clones and their baggage.

"Oh, thank you," the clone on the right says as TB offers to help them with their luggage.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 3, 2012)

That gives even the droid a millitick pause, before it smoothly transits into action: "I was created to serve?" It was obviously expecting a steeper challenge from imperial-trained bodyguards..."Please, let me," as it proceeds to take over the loading duties so the two guards can concentrate on more important, organic things...










*OOC:*


Do I even need to roll Stealth to plant the tracker in their luggage? Or can he just take 10 (for an 18)?


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 3, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> (Inisde)
> 
> Sloor glares: "You maybe nawtice the tawtal lack awf anything resembling a scrambler-equipped drawid in the room at the mawent, Darius man? Keep those frekking dangerous wawrds taw your awn frekking self, fawr frek's sake!" Didn't they already have this exact talk before too? The man's gone down several slots in his 'can be trusted with a secret' category... "And you realize that means killing her afterwards, right?"




Darius ignores the reprimand, but addresses Sloor's last point.

"That..." he begins, then seems to reconsider, "...is not the Je-, is not our way," he finishes, but he doesn't seem convinced.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 4, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*





Mack sees several speeders and starts heading in that direction.  He is watching the events unfold with their droid as well.  Things appear to be going well.

He reports back, _*<*"Sure thing, buddy."

"But, I don't think you will look so tough bouncing around on the back of kybuck again.  Sorta ruin our image for the Fists, ya know."*>*_

You can practically hear the smirking grin in the soldier's voice.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 4, 2012)

"We do have someone at the spaceport who can let us know if she departs, do we really need the surveillance on an Imperial negotiator, who while she appears a spy of sorts, is not our main goal." Mir comments.

"We let those that need to know, know. And get on with what we need to do, yes?" the woman asks.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 5, 2012)

(Inside)


perrinmiller said:


> _*<*"But, I don't think you will look so tough bouncing around on the back of kybuck again.  Sorta ruin our image for the Fists, ya know."*>*_



"Tawday's youth's gawt naw taste," sighs the besalisk. "Meet you there."_ Click._



Songdragon said:


> "We do have someone at the spaceport who can let us know if she departs, do we really need the surveillance on an Imperial negotiator, who while she appears a spy of sorts, is not our main goal." Mir comments.
> 
> "We let those that need to know, know. And get on with what we need to do, yes?" the woman asks.



"Mawre ways taw gaw than just the 'pawrt, sra. And you think maybe *she* knaws where awer main gawl is? Might be heading there right naw as a matter awf fact..." Not entirely frekking likely, but who knows? Right now though, time is of the essence: A pair of arm press on her back, not strongly enough to actually move her (although he clearly could), "Want taw discuss it awn the way?"

If she seems to hesitate: "Please?"

<Response Mir?>

(On the way)
Quick marching through the palace corridors, punching keys on Darius' set : "Sra captain?" he begins when he's gets O'Keefe on the other end of the line. "TB should have sent you a hawlaw three heartbeats agaw. Did you get it? And you recawgnize her?"

<Response captain O'Keefe?>









*OOC:*


He's refering to the holo snap of the negotiator TB sent earlier.


----------



## possum (Oct 7, 2012)

"Yes, I recognize her.  That's Alysa Antilles, one of Organa's aides.  What's she doing there?  In an Imperial uniform? Unless..."

The name is not known to any of you, even though you may have seen her face in the palace.  The name given to you today: Victra Sinde, is also unrecognizable.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 7, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*





Mack finds their speeder, the one they arrived in, parked where they left it.  At first, it was obscured by the other vehicles, but he spotted it once he got closer.  

Trying to be inconspicuous, he puts the datapad under his arm and walks purposefully towards the speeder.  Just an armored merc on his assigned tasks.

He mutters to himself, "Nice and easy, nothing to see here.  Everything is normal."

Climbing into the driver's seat, Mack starts up the speeder.  He puts Sloor's datapad on the passenger seat beside him. Keeping it easily at hand.

He pulls the speeder around to the open doorway, ready to pick up the rest of the Fists.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 7, 2012)

(On the way)


possum said:


> "Yes, I recognize her.  That's Alysa Antilles, one of Organa's aides.  What's she doing there?  In an Imperial uniform? Unless..."




Alysa Antilles... Doesn't ring any frekking bells. 

"Yeah, well she's an imperial negawtiatawr named 'Victra Sinde' naw, sra. *And* we're thinking abawt asking her a few questions..." Sloor pauses, nodding seemingly distracted greetings to a pair of passing Ryns (and _'coincidentally'_ waiting until they've strode well out of earshot before continuing). A sideways look back to confirm, "Anything you want taw tell us?"

<Response O'Keefe?>

(Outside)
Loading baggage... Loading baggage... Loading baggage... Now! As its handling a white suitcase - a particularly bulky piece of the imperial negotiator's gear that it's now managed to manoeuvre between itself and the two guards - TB triggers his hidden ventral compartment. Captain O'Keefe's tracker drops into one of its spindly three-fingered manipulator (button press on the end: green light starts discretely flashing) and then it gets handily tucked in a side-pocket as the baggage is balanced on the edge of the cargo hold! 

As simple as that? 









*OOC:*


Taking 10 on Stealth for an 18. Perhaps with some sort of bonus for the baggage manoeuvering?






<If successful:
TB pushes the baggage home and smoothly closes the cargo hatch; and there is some electronic trepidation in its mechanism as it swivels towards the two clones... but they seem more concerned with safeguarding the vehicle's perimeter than with anything it might or might not have been doing. _As simple as that _confirmed.

"Will there be anything else, sirs? Are you in need of directions?" Playing the servile droid does not come as easily as it should, but somehow it manages.

<Response troopers?>


----------



## possum (Oct 7, 2012)

"We're the only ones here, if that's what your asking," Okeefe replies to Sloor.  "I'll make sure to send a very secure comm to our employer to let them know about our erstwhile aide.  Question if you want, eliminate if you feel it's necessary."

***

"No, I think we know our way around the town," one of the clones says as he enters the land speeder.  "Thank you, though.  You're the friendliest droid that I've ever seen, that's for sure.  Course most of them were trying to kill me..."


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 8, 2012)

(On the way)


possum said:


> "We're the only ones here, if that's what your asking," Okeefe replies to Sloor.  "I'll make sure to send a very secure comm to our employer to let them know about our erstwhile aide.  Question if you want, eliminate if you feel it's necessary."



Was rather hoping she'd put the kibosh on that part of it, actually... "Just fawllawing fawr naw, but keep the frecsing engines warm if you could sra: we just might have a jawb fawr the Banshee pretty frekking soon." Would tracking her back to her base be enough? What if it's frekking *days* away (and it just frekking might)...? Well, Mir's right on that part of it: O'keefe could do that *for* them... Leave them without a ship though. "We gawt any awther friendly assets in the sectawr, sra? Ships, I mean?" Better if they can put somebody *else* on the tracking job. (And _'Friendly assets'_?? He's been around Mack for too too long!)

<Response Captain O'Keefe?>

(Outside)


possum said:


> "No, I think we know our way around the town," one of the clones says as he enters the land speeder.  "Thank you, though.  You're the friendliest droid that I've ever seen, that's for sure.  Course most of them were trying to kill me..."



TB deletes the first thing that comes to mind. "The war was a terrible thing," it sombrely agrees instead, which is entirely true. "I'm glad it is behind us... Have a pleasant trip, sirs." (Not least because it will mean the tracker has remained wholly un-discovered...)


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 8, 2012)

possum said:


> "We're the only ones here, if that's what your asking," Okeefe replies to Sloor.  "I'll make sure to send a very secure comm to our employer to let them know about our erstwhile aide.  Question if you want, eliminate if you feel it's necessary."




"She's worse than I am," says Darius ruefully.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 8, 2012)

As Sloor prods her along she gives an exasperated release of breath and roll of her eyes, "Fine. I do not see the point when there are matters here that need taking care of... but lets. Lets chase after the woman and her contingent of clones."

As they depart the Hutt's palace and adds in a haughty tone, "If something happens with the other issue we have here, I will be even less pleased then I am now."

She looks to Darius with a shrug as her annoyed attitude appears to have no end in sight.

[sblock=Mir's Mini-Stats]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1 / Soldier 1
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 19 *Frotitude:* 17 *Will:* 17
*Hit Points:* 44 of 44 *Threshold:* 17 *Second Wind:* 2 of 2 (13 HP healed)
*In Hand:* Heavy Blaster Pistol +3 (3d8+1)
*Force Points:* 7 *Destiny Points:* 4 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 10, 2012)

(Inside)


Songdragon said:


> She gives an exasperated release of breath and roll of her eyes, "Fine. I do not see the point when there are matters here that need taking care of... but lets. Lets chase after the woman and her contingent of clones."



The besalisk (wisely?) chooses to ignore the tone - and her expression - to focus instead on immediate results: she's in! "Let's gaw, Darius man!" Lower left hand raised his way in warning, "But like I said, right: _discretely_. Sra?" And he waves her forward towards the door, the memory of his departing hands still warm against her back.

(On the way)


Dr Simon said:


> "She's worse than I am," says Darius ruefully.



_What?_ asks Sloor's puzzled/distracted frown... The 'Organa' bits? He covers the sound pickup for an instant, smiling with somewhat grim humour himself. "Make you feel any better?"

<Response Darius?>

(After the O'keefe call)








*OOC:*


Took the liberty of changing the venue for your post a little Songdragon (see below). Hope you don't mind? It makes for easier group conversation and you did say "As they depart the Hutt's palace". 






Sloor slows as they near the side-door opening, pries the thick metal slab open ever so gently (thank frek Darga hasn't cut down too much on the all-important door-oiling budget!) and then jerkily peers out across the sun-flooded stone floor of Darga's front court... No trace of the imperials (although with luck that dust just settling is them), but TB's right there, gliding back towards the main gate, with a gray-coloured speeder pulling out of its spot to the left - and Mack is at the helm! "Let's gaw!"

Sloor resist the overwhelming urge to run, or even trot -- wouldn't want to send alarm signals to anybody watching (and this *is* a frecsing Hutt's front door, after all). So it seems like an eternity later, much longer than his entire trip down the palace corridors, when he finally manages to tap his fingers on the sidedoor's wind-screen - warning Mack he's coming in - before sliding into the back seat (less chances of his less-than-common form being spotted there, he figures). 

"And we're here... Status?" Frek. Mack-ese *again*?

<Response Mack?>

As she slides in from the other side, 







Songdragon said:


> Mir adds in a haughty tone, "If something happens with the other issue we have here, I will be even less pleased then I am now." She looks to Darius with a shrug as her annoyed attitude appears to have no end in sight.




Well, it's true the jedi didn't support her much back there at the room... But she's hit the heart of it there: it's a frekking *deep* pit they're walking! Sloor swivels her way, upper arm over the tacky back rest, free(er) to talk now: "Saw you dan't think she has the infaw we want?"

<Response Mir, any?>


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 10, 2012)

Mir's eyes go to Sloor at his question, "We already have the information we came to get, and more. I am not sure what sort of information you want from the woman."

She thinks a moment and then asks, "Even if you get by her security detail, how are you going to question the woman about certain details without giving away our own involvement? Which of course marks us, gives her even more information on what we may be up to, and marks us 'traitors' to the Empire. Unless you plan to kill her?"

"I do not think you are going to find the answers you want from her... and more than us at risk by even trying." Mir says quite serious and even a little bit afraid.

[sblock=Mir's Mini-Stats]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1 / Soldier 1
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 19 *Frotitude:* 17 *Will:* 17
*Hit Points:* 44 of 44 *Threshold:* 17 *Second Wind:* 2 of 2 (13 HP healed)
*In Hand:* Heavy Blaster Pistol +3 (3d8+1)
*Force Points:* 7 *Destiny Points:* 4 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 11, 2012)

(A bit earlier)
"I think I have been insulted," informs TB as it slots in the landspeeder as well, cargo basket back on its back. "I think I have been... sorely insulted. Neither of them considered me the least threat. And these are people used to droids shooting at them!"

<Response any?>









*OOC:*


Just FYI, I'm seeing the following strategy talk as taking place while we're driving:





(In pursuit?)


Songdragon said:


> Mir's eyes go to Sloor at his question, "We already have the information we came to get, and more. I am not sure what sort of information you want from the woman."



The besalisk frowns, puzzled: "We gawt a *lead* awn possibly finding the infaw we came taw get, sra... Unless you gawt mawre than 'tibanna gas is invawlved sawmewhere in there'? *She* - she might knaw a lawt mawre." Reluctant as he is to admit it...



Songdragon said:


> She thinks a moment and then asks, "Even if you get by her security detail, how are you going to question the woman about certain details without giving away our own involvement? Which of course marks us, gives her even more information on what we may be up to, and marks us 'traitors' to the Empire. Unless you plan to kill her?"
> 
> "I do not think you are going to find the answers you want from her... and more than us at risk by even trying." Mir says quite serious and even a little bit afraid.




Sloor instinctively touches her elbow, comforting. "Well, sawlutian Awne taw that awne is: just fawllaw her back taw base, right? And hawpe it's the place we want taw find." Frek, when you hear it said out loud like that... it sounds weak even to his own ears! "What daw you spirks think?" this last towards the front, where sits the champions of 'wild optimism' and 'just wack her over the head'.

<Response Mack, Darius?>


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 11, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> _What?_ asks Sloor's puzzled/distracted frown... The 'Organa' bits? He covers the sound pickup for an instant, smiling with somewhat grim humour himself. "Make you feel any better?"




Darius merely breaks out into an uncharacteristic smile, but says nothing.

Later...

Darius ponders.

"We've got trackers on the Imperial delegation _and_ on the, ah, cargo in the cellar," he says. "Depending on range they aren't going anywhere without us knowing. It was my understanding that the carbonite parcels were due for delivery to the Imperials anyway, so they _may_ end up in the same place and save us some legwork."


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 11, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*






Mack drives along no in a hurry since they have a tracker on the Imps.

He explains, "Looks like TB had no problem that I saw."

"At first I was worried that she would have recognized us and blown our cover.  But, who would we be worried about? Darga?  Heck, we are mercenaries when you think about it so our cover is pretty much real."

"So, if she is a crappy negotiator for the Imps, maybe she is a double agent that way.  Meaning she could very well be a working on our team already."

"Any word from O'Keefe?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 12, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> "We've got trackers on the Imperial delegation _and_ on the, ah, cargo in the cellar," he says. "Depending on range they aren't going anywhere without us knowing. It was my understanding that the carbonite parcels were due for delivery to the Imperials anyway, so they _may_ end up in the same place and save us some legwork."



Demos hadn't reached a deal he liked from the last bit Mir and Mack got for them, but: "That's a thawght." (Frek, if you're going to dream in colour, dream BIG, right?) "Check it awt right naw, Darius man: cawmm cawde fawr awer little bawdged tracker should *still* be in there..." with a gesture to his datapad sitting in Darius's lap. "And you're in favawr awf 'just fawllaw and see' naw, are you?" Just when he's (slowly) starting to lean the other way too...

<Response Darius?>



perrinmiller said:


> "So, if she is a crappy negotiator for the Imps, maybe she is a double agent that way.  Meaning she could very well be a working on our team already."
> 
> "Any word from O'Keefe?"



Sloor nods: Yeah. "She confirmed the ID, frek it all... And whatever this awther awne is, she *ain't* wawrking fawr anybawdy friendly taw us at the mawment." Meanwhile, he's found himself drawn progressively closer to the back of the front seats, peering left and right through the front windscreen more and more often  (they're still in narrow streets at this point, the building patched up a while ago but sliding back towards entropy at this point): "Saw haw far ahead are they?" And: "Daws it look like they're heading fawr the frecsing space yard awr what?" He can't see the tracker screen very well from here (and 'Port' is still too big a word for that place).

<Response Mack,Darius?>









*OOC:*


And I guess *Possum* too . Can Darius spot the tracker we planted on the carbsicles moving? And 2. Where are the imperials in relations to us? Does it seem like they're heading towards the space yard?

Oh, and Sloor is still eagerly awaiting an answer from the lovely captian O'Keefe on the whole "nearby assets" question, yes?


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 12, 2012)

"Honestly Sloor, I think that is exactly what this 'project' is about. The Imperials buying up Tibana gas and using, or atleast they were, using people as trade," the woman says.

She then comments, "With what we know and have discovered, I think we were done, except getting those in Darga's out." her hands go out as she is rather exasperated to a point she does not know what to say or do next.

The woman sits back and attempts to calm her mind and tries to gauge the group's next actions are wise... (( Use the Force (Search her feelings: going after the Imperial Negotiator) 1d20+14=32 ))


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 12, 2012)

Darius pokes at the datapad awkwardly, like a man not used to using one often, keying in the sequence to show him where the two carbonite-encased Force users might be.

"For the moment," he says in reply to Sloor. "I can't help but think it would be easier to recover the carbonite parcels from 'Victra Sinde' and the two wettest clonetroopers in the galaxy as opposed to fight our way out of Darga's palace.

"And what Mir says has truth - is there more we can usefully learn about the Sarlacc Project here?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 12, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*





Mack shrugs, "Well, if that is all the lady has to protect her, by the Emperor's black heart, why no take them from her.  The Fists can handle two troopers, hell, we can handle a dozen."

"But I think we should stun the woman, capture her instead. We might even get a ship worth keeping... or hocking."

He keeps driving.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 12, 2012)

Darius shakes his head and smiles sardonically.

"Murder, kidnap, piracy, hijack, theft," he says with a chuckle. "If Master Denasi could see me now..."


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 13, 2012)

Songdragon and Dr.Simon said:
			
		

> "Honestly Sloor, I think that is exactly what this 'project' is about. The Imperials buying up Tibana gas and using, or at least they were, using people as trade," the woman says. She then comments, "With what we know and have discovered, I think we were done, except getting those in Darga's out." her hands go out as she is rather exasperated to a point she does not know what to say or do next.
> 
> "What Mir says has truth - is there more we can usefully learn about the Sarlacc Project here?"



Sloor looks from one to the other, so lost in the sudden alienness of his human companions that he even forgets to correct Darius on his use of *frekking names!*: "_'Nawthing else taw the prawject'_? What the frek? Have you spirks been sleeping fawr the past three days awr what? Have *I* just wawken up? I said it nawt three hawers agaw, spirks: the Tibanna's what's *feeding* the- the Thing. (Prawbably snacks awn healthy helpings awf the slave's labawr too.) All we're seeing here, right naw is the frekking *supply line* fawr the true, the real, the actual marbling- Thing!"

He stops, slowly blinks at them, looking truly puzzled: "Didn't I explain this bit after we went taw visit the slave pens?" Well, maybe 'explain' is pushing it a bit, now that he thinks about it, but they did cover the 'huge chunks of creds being funnelled', and the 'no point in hiding simple blaster development from the frekking senate' bits, right? How could they... Frek! This is apparently *his* day to get hit hard in the assumptions!

<Response Mir, Darius?>

(A bit later, I'm guessing)


Songdragon said:


> The woman sits back and attempts to calm her mind and tries to gauge the group's next actions are wise...



Sloor gives her a wary look (Sure, if you're going to be pulled along by some frecsing invisible 'current' with a mind of its own (scary thought), then somebody who can actually *see* it is a frekking useful thing to have... *He* is still not too frekking comfortable with the base concept though). And best to cross check it with, you know, actual sense. (He's not too sure the current cares in what state they come out the other end -- *if* coming out is in its plans at all! Frek if he'll fully trust something like that with his life, Mir or no Mir!) 

Leaning forth so he can address the two men up front in a lowered voice (trying not to disturb her too much): "Alright, saw the carbsicle thing's a nice dream at this pawint, sure, but with nawthing taw suppawrt it saw far. Let's cancentrate awn what we can *actually* have a chance of getting frawm this: the infaw. That's the gawd side. The bad side is: if Darga finds awt *anything* abawt this, we're campletely frekked awn the Tibanna lead. If we daw this then, we have taw be *completely* stealthy!" A pause for an indrawn breath (and getting his thoughts together too): "Prawblem two: what if we can't get the frecsing infaw awt awf her? She ain't a scared hawvergang leader we can just interrawgate awn the side awf the frecsing street and expect taw get gawd answers (dawn't knaw abawt you spirks, but she didn't look like the type taw crack easy taw me anyways: she's a frekking Imperial Negawtiatawr!). Prawblem three we already knaw: what daw we *daw* with her afterwards?"

Which is why he was leaning towards just following before -- but what are the frekking odds she'll leave from Cato Neimoidia and go *straight* to the heart of an ultra top secret imperial black ops operation? Might be worth trying anyways, to cover all the bases, but no question it's a frekking *loooong* shot! They can do better than-

A sudden thought -- and maybe it's selfish of him, but: "Frek, what happens taw the Tibanna *deal* we just frekking negawtiated if she dawesn't shaw up awn the awther end?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 14, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*





Mack is driving and trying to pay attention, "And is the Imp lady is actually a double agent and blew this deal on purpose?  Then she needs to ensure the Imps get the wrong end of the stick, is what you are saying either way."

"So, let's try this on.  If she did recognize us and pretended not to, just to keep everyone's cover in place, then perhaps we can give her a message to meet with us privately. You gotta admit there are not many four-armed beings running around that she could hardly not recognize you, buddy."

"If the message is phrased to be like we are just looking for a side deal, she could think we are just mercs looking for more credits if she is a true Imperial bitch.  Assuming we are wrong about her being on our side."


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 14, 2012)

"Dan't think she is," frowns Sloor, not really seeing how she could be AND none of them here know about it -- including O'keefe. Impersonation makes no sense - nothing to gain - and infiltration that deep sure as frek isn't a frecsing spur of the moment thing! "Don't think there's any way around it, Mack man: Victra Sinde's a frekking imperial agent specializing in frekking shadaw awps -- which this is, and dittaw fawr the palace aide thing!" And it's true that Mack wasn't in on any of their 'corridor' discussions, so he leans forward and tries to summarize the gist of it: "Naw what she *knows* fawr sure, at frecsing best, is that we're mercs and that we talked - just talked - with at least taw pawtential clients. She's gawing taw repawrt it, sure, but it ain't enawgh taw actually take any actians just yet: that's what *we* think... She sure as frek ain't dawing us any frecsing favawrs awt awf the goodness awf her heart!" Did she really look like that type to other humans? A suddenly amused look at their blondish armoured driver, remembering who he's talking to -- Or maybe just to certain males of the species?

<Response Mack, any?>


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 15, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> Sloor looks from one to the other, so lost in the sudden alienness of his human companions that he even forgets to correct Darius on his use of *frekking names!*: "_'Nawthing else taw the prawject'_? What the frek? Have you spirks been sleeping fawr the past three days awr what? Have *I* just wawken up? I said it nawt three hawers agaw, spirks: the Tibanna's what's *feeding* the- the Thing. (Prawbably snacks awn healthy helpings awf the slave's labawr too.) All we're seeing here, right naw is the frekking *supply line* fawr the true, the real, the actual marbling- Thing!"




Darius is unruffled.

"Exactly," he replies with maddening calmness. "The trail now leads _away_ from Darga. We now need to follow the supply line of Tibanna to find the thing we're looking for."


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 15, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*





Mack shrugs, "It is puzzling, ain't it, buddy? I still am trying to figure out why she is not putting two and two together and coming after us.  She could have tried removing us from the negotiating table if she recognized us, no?"

"Hmmm, I don't know.  I am not very good at espionage and I don't think she would sleep with me either to reveal secrets during pillow talk.  Give me a target to assault and I know what I am doing."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* Blaster rifle

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Oct 16, 2012)

PM, make a pilot check at -2 for me, please.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 17, 2012)

(( Possum:  Anything from the Use the Force (Sense Feelings) check above? ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


Would rather take a 10, but here you go. Piloting (1d20+8=12)


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 20, 2012)

*And we're back! * 


Dr Simon said:


> "Exactly," he replies with maddening calmness. "The trail now leads _away_ from Darga. We now need to follow the supply line of Tibanna to find the thing we're looking for."



"Awh..." A friendly thump on top of the jedi's shoulder. "You had me scared for a tick there, Darius man! I was thinking..." A total social disconnect, almost. Alright, back to it then: "But you ain't planning far enawgh ahead, I'm thinking: we still dan't knaw *exactly* where the plant is... Granted a little research can prawbably nab us that bit, but frek if it wouldn't be a thawsand times easier if we're *invited* instead awf re-starting frawm square awne! Think abawt it: we gawt a gawd cawnnectian with the frecsing *owner* awf the place, fawr frekking awt lawud, let's nawt just thraw it away fawr naw frekking reason..."

<Response Darius, any?>



perrinmiller said:


> Mack shrugs, "It is puzzling, ain't it, buddy? I still am trying to figure out why she is not putting two and two together and coming after us.  She could have tried removing us from the negotiating table if she recognized us, no?"



"What would she have said? _'Your mercs wawrked fawr sawmebawdy else befawre'_? I'm frekking hawping that there ain't any clear cawnectians between- the spirks invawlved that an awtsider can see. Watch that stawp." Lightly pointing it out.









*OOC:*


Let's remember that Organna's connection to the Rebels is not known/proven. It was probably what Victra was there to investigate (and failed to find), so linking that 2 and that 2 might actually require at least a quadratic. 








perrinmiller said:


> "Hmmm, I don't know.  I am not very good at espionage and I don't think she would sleep with me either to reveal secrets during pillow talk.  Give me a target to assault and I know what I am doing."



"Yeah, well," sloor smiles ruefully and shrugs at the same time, putting a hand on the ex-SWAT's shoulder, "it's a bit new taw me as well, Reb-" And here he swallows Mack's old nickname, fairly secure ride or not -- and Mack probably heard it echoing in his head anyways: _'Rebellian baw'_. A breath in, a strong breath out... (Suddenly missing chewing on one of his old smokesticks (*got* to get a dozen packs of *those* while they're on planet! Those stoggies were nice at first, but...)) "Thinking abawt it thawgh, I wouldn't put taw much weight awn the 'private meet' plan myself, sawrry taw say: puts all the chawices in *her* hands: she can say naw, she can ask taw change the meet site, she can frecsing *prepare* befawrehand any frecsing way she wants! Naw, I'm thinking awers *awnly* gawd awptians here are either Turn Back (and put all awer chips awn the Darga/Tibanna cawnnectian), Follow (and frekking *hawpe* she leads us sawmewhere interesting), awr Kidnap (with all the prawblems I listed five beats agaw)." He looks from one to the other, sort of hoping they have some magical solution that will make them all go: _'Of course! That's what we'll do!'_. Because frek if *he* does!










*OOC:*


Since we've been on pause for a few days, here's a recap on things I'm presently awaiting answers on:
               [MENTION=17674]possum[/MENTION]:
- Question to Captain O'Keefe about other Rebellion-friendly ships in the region (here).
- Darius is checking to see if the tracker we planted on the two jedis frozen in carbonite has moved (here). Have they?
- Can we tell which way the imperials are heading by the path they've travelled so far? (also here)

               [MENTION=23494]Songdragon[/MENTION]:
I was sort of expecting a reply from Mir on the "Nothing else to gain" part of the conversation?


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 21, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*





Mack smirks at the besalisk, briefly as his eyes return to the road, surprised he wasn't just called Blondy.

But as for a plan, he can only shrug, "Nope, still got nothing here except overt violence or snatch and grab."

"We still don't know what we are doing to get those frozen items loose either."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Oct 21, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> *And we're back! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  *Okeefe states that you are the only known Rebellion agents in the system
*The trackers left on the Carbonite slabs are still right where you left them, according to the scans
*They are headed to the southern outskirts of the city.

Mir searches through the Force, but is unable to come up with anything good or bad about the upcoming events.

***

Mack is able to keep a respectable distance for the most part, but there are a couple of moments in which he almost loses the Imperial speeder while navigating the streets.


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 22, 2012)

(In the palace corridors)


possum said:


> Okeefe states that you are the only known Rebellion agents in the system



"Well it was a thawght anyways. Keep you infawrmed as much as we can." He's about to hang up, before thinking better of it at the last second (even with the metallic outline of the courtyard's side-door quickly approaching now): "You taw alright awver there?" By which he means her and Mizza. (TB would sharply remind him that Crash is a person too - droid or not - but TB's not here right now, is it?)

<Response Okeefe?>









*OOC:*


Holding on the rest til my character actually knows about it.


----------



## possum (Oct 22, 2012)

"We're dong find here, but I think I may have to step out to restock the conservator," Okeefe says over the comlink.  "That slave you bought and freed has been going through and eating me out of ship and stern.  Especially the meats.  Sloor, what in the hells were they feeding those slaves?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 22, 2012)

"Slave Chow?" he guesses off the top of his head. A sudden smile: "I can prawbably swing by and buy you a big bag awn the way if you want?" 

That door is getting *really* close now...

<Response Okeefe?>


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 22, 2012)

((Not sure how many times she has to say it, but okay... ))

At Sloor's explanation of his thoughts on that there somehow has to be more to the Sarlacc project then the group is seeing Mir looks at the Besalisk, "I just think you are seeing something there is not. It looks straight forward, Tibanna gas from Darga's operation, and a few others by the sounds of it for Imperial credits and slaves. Why does it have to be more?" she puts her arms out in a questioning way.

"The gas we know is for weapons. And the amount that the Imperials want means lots of weapons. So yes, they are up to something. How questioning a negotiator, and a bad one at that, for more? I am not seeing what you can get out of it except adding more danger to the equation. Outting us for being more than we are pretending to be." The woman is still not happy about the situation.

"But hey, do what you have to do." Mir adds and sits back in the seat as the the speeder speeds along.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 22, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> "Awh..." A friendly thump on top of the jedi's shoulder. "You had me scared for a tick there, Darius man! I was thinking..." A total social disconnect, almost. Alright, back to it then: "But you ain't planning far enawgh ahead, I'm thinking: we still dan't knaw *exactly* where the plant is... Granted a little research can prawbably nab us that bit, but frek if it wouldn't be a thawsand times easier if we're *invited* instead awf re-starting frawm square awne! Think abawt it: we gawt a gawd cawnnectian with the frecsing *owner* awf the place, fawr frekking awt lawud, let's nawt just thraw it away fawr naw frekking reason..."




Darius nods slowly, looking thoughtful. Absently he moves a hand to rub his shoulder.

"That sounds reasonable," he says. "From our employer's point of view I can see benefit in following the trail back to the Tibanna source - cut off the supply and starve the beast, but it's a big galaxy and who knows if the Imperials have just the one supply line? Or we follow it forwqrds, find out what kind of beast we are, in fact, facing, and tackle it head-on. Now, will following this Varda help us either way?" He looks around at his friends and shrugs. "Beggered if _I_ know."


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 23, 2012)

Songdragon said:


> "The gas we know is for weapons. And the amount that the Imperials want means lots of weapons. So yes, they are up to something. How questioning a negotiator, and a bad one at that, for more? I am not seeing what you can get out of it except adding more danger to the equation. Outting us for being more than we are pretending to be." The woman is still not happy about the situation.
> 
> "But hey, do what you have to do." Mir adds and sits back in the seat as the the speeder speeds along.



Sloor looks at her somewhat strangely and repeats, slowly, what the Varth man told them from the start: "Huge amawnts awf creds and ressawrces are being funnelled intaw this Thing, sra. It's taking *a lawt* awf their time and its killing thawsands *befawre* they even get taw play chump change fawr Darga's Tibanna. *That's* what the V man tawld us and he's seen the frecs- the repawrts." He shakes his head: "Simple Slaves fawr Weapons just dawestn't *begin* taw cawver it awn my pad." A pause. And then he sighs deep, muscles releasing their tension. "But anyways, Sra Okeefe knaws what we knaw - filled her in while I was there - awthers will knaw pretty soon taw. Saw, like I was telling Darius, we've gawt marbling little taw gain by leaving at this pawint, missian half finished -" He catches Mir's change of expression and quickly adds: "- awr nawt... Naw awn the negawtiatawr side awf thing," he looks a bit worried himself, "You may just have a pawint there..." his lower right hand begins to tap nervously on his large thigh -- Frek this is hard: he can't help feeling they're somehow loosing a perfect opportunity - but to do what he's not so sure - and the consequences -



possum said:


> *They are headed to the southern outskirts of the city.




<Assuming somebody communicates this:
"Away frawm the yard?" Now isn't that interesting: Where the frek are they going? "A landed ship? *Anawther* meeting? Maybe a frecsing fawrtified base?" And it means *they* need to make up their minds all the quicker: following them discretely in the open country of those frecsing land bridges is likely going be trickier than in a crowded city...



Dr Simon said:


> "That sounds reasonable," Darius says. (...) "Now, will following this Varda help us either way?" He looks around at his friends and shrugs. "Beggered if _I_ know."



"Victra," distractedly corrects Sloor. "Breaking sawmeawne ain't pretty, and I'm thinking she ain't the type that bends easy... It ain't pretty AND it takes time... AND you sawrt awf have taw hawld your prisawner while you check awt her answers, dan't you?" Else it's just too frecsing easy for them to *lie*. They *don't* have that kind of-

"Do we have to do the interrogating?" quietly inquires TB from the back.

Even Sloor turns halfway back with a somewhat thunderous frown: "What's the pawint awf kidnapping her if we dan't-" Oh. If *we* don't do the interrogating... "Awer friends awn the cawrvette?"

"That was my thinking, yes," admits the droid with not a trace of humbleness. It knows its own worth.

Try it out here and if she proves difficult, well... "That - could - actually - *wawrk*." Nab the princess and turn her into treasure for Veranna's table? No (too) tight deadline? No (rather) troublesome murdering when they're done? Not bad. Frek, not bad at all! He turns to Mir, seeing her active again, "You -ah- _get_ anything there, sra?" (By her expression, either she didn't or it went his way and she doesn't want to admit it...)

<Response Mir, all?>









*OOC:*


He's refering to the trance.





[sblock=OOC]







Songdragon said:


> ((Not sure how many times she has to say it, but okay... ))




As many times as it takes to get your way, of course. [/sblock]


----------



## possum (Oct 23, 2012)

"I think we'll be fine, Sloor," Okeefe says over the comlink.  

***

Mack continues to follow the Imperial vehicle through the city streets.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 23, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*







Still driving, Mack only listens to the conversation not having  anything new to contribute.  Whatever the disagreement in philosophy, he  has said his peace already and is really just waiting on being told  what to do.

 He asks the others in the speeder, "Well?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 25, 2012)

(In the palace corridors)


possum said:


> "I think we'll be fine, Sloor," Okeefe says over the comlink.



"Dan't knaw haw it wawrk's fawr Tiss'shars exactly, but try nawt taw feed her too quick, alright? She'll be sick all awver the ship." You'd swear they just bought a pet Vartlett or something. A look in front: "Right. Gawtta gaw naw. Stay clawse taw the cawmm fawr naw, sra, and we'll call back with news." After some fumbling, he finds the off button and hands the thing back to Darius. "Sawrry, sra: *HAD* taw take care awf that call first. Naw you were saying?"

Sloor slows as they near the side-door opening, pries the thick metal slab open ever so gently (thank frek Darga hasn't cut down too much on the all-important door-oiling budget!) [etc ]

(Imperial Pursuit)


perrinmiller said:


> Mack asks the others in the speeder, "Well?"



"Yeah," echoes Sloor, possible ways of going about it already falling into place, "You spirks up fawr it?"

<Response Mir and Darius?>


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 31, 2012)

Darius watches the battered streets of the Neimoidian city speed past.

"Yes," he says simply. Then, thinking that maybe more is needed. "I think our friends on the frigate would want to find out what this _Victra_," he says the name carefully with a glance at Sloor, "knows about their operations, as well as the thing that we are looking for. As TB says, _we_ don't have to extract the information ourselves. We capture her, keep her on the _Banshee_ whilst we get on with other business. Of the carbonite kind. Of course, once we've got her every second is a risk. Depends if we trust TB and O'Keefe to guard her."


----------



## Binder Fred (Oct 31, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> He turns to Mir, seeing her active again, "You -ah- _get_ anything there, sra?" (By her expression, either she didn't or it went his way and she doesn't want to admit it...)



Mir just give him a _look_. <I'm assuming>

"Naw gaw, uh?" bravely tries the besalisk "Dawn't knaw haw these things wawrk exactly, but maybe it's because we haven't really decided what taw daw yet?" He'd sort of gotten the impression the Current just dragged you along to where *it* wanted you to go, but wouldn't that be a relief: free will back on the table, spirks! 

<Response Mir, Darius?> 



Dr Simon said:


> "We capture her, keep her on the _Banshee_ whilst we get on with other business. Of the carbonite kind. Of course, once we've got her every second is a risk. Depends if we trust TB and O'Keefe to guard her."



"We'll wark sawmething awt," assures the besalisk, supremely confident in that part of it, "Still gawt the cuffs I used awn Merimak (poor frek) and I saw a welder awr three in the ships toolbawx... *And* TB can drug her taw sleep if we're *really* wawrried."

"Doable," agrees the droid after a pause, "though long term sedation can have adverse effects on the patient, besides consuming a fair amount of medpacs."

"Dawable," summarizes its owner with a dismissive wave. And now for the touchy part... Carefully, like one approaching a beautifully crafted thermal detonator: "Sra?"









*OOC:*


After the vote is decided for this bit, I would guess?


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 1, 2012)

*Mara Aragone, Zeltron Female Noble*






Mack frowns in thought and then shakes his head, "Unless we really  see a way that taking this woman helps us getting that other package out  of here, we should stick with observation only for now." 
"After we know more, then maybe we kidnap her if there is no other way."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 1, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> "Naw gaw, uh?" bravely tries the besalisk "Dawn't knaw haw these things wawrk exactly, but maybe it's because we haven't really decided what taw daw yet?" He'd sort of gotten the impression the Current just dragged you along to where *it* wanted you to go, but wouldn't that be a relief: free will back on the table, spirks!




Darius merely gives a shrug, as if the matter is of no importance to him, or perhaps too complex to bother explaining right now.



			
				perrinmiller said:
			
		

> Mack frowns in thought and then shakes his head, "Unless we really  see a way that taking this woman helps us getting that other package out  of here, we should stick with observation only for now."
> "After we know more, then maybe we kidnap her if there is no other way."




"It won't help us with _that_ matter," says Darius calmly. "But it may well be of use to our original task."


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 1, 2012)

"What he said," agrees Sloor... "You getting cawld feet awr sawmething, Mack man?" That proposal sounded downright... _timid_.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 2, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*






Mack shakes his head, "That ain't it, just being pragmatic.  Better  to know what we are biting off, before we have no choice than to chew  it."

 The soldier glances at Mir, the woman is not looking very  comfortable about the decision. "Babe, I know you might not like this  course of action.  But, I think we need you along to keep the rest of us  from doing something really... well, perhaps just to keep us from going  too far."

"If this crazy idea is too stupid, I don't think it is going to  stop us at this point."  He has a sardonic expression on his face, but  the helmet is hiding it from view.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 3, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack shakes his head, "That ain't it, just being pragmatic.  Better  to know what we are biting off, before we have no choice than to chew  it."



Sloor considers, heartbeat slowly ramping up as his body feels action looming closer and closer... "Hm... If we're gawing taw jump them, wouldn't it be better taw daw it when they're awt in the awpen? We dan't knaw where the frek they're heading, but I'm guessing it's sawmewhere that's either friendly taw them AWR unfriendly taw us. Prawbably bawth..."

<Response Mack, any?>


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 5, 2012)

"Agreed," says Darius. "If we are going to do this we should do it now, before we reach more Imperials." There is a look of eagerness in his eyes, but then his brow furrows slightly. He turns to Mir.

"You seem opposed to this course of action. Have you sensed something?"


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 6, 2012)

Mir looks to Darius and there is only a slight shake of her head in the negative, "No. I felt nothing for continuing or turning back. It is more of a personal feeling that we are wasting our time."

She looks over to Mack, "Lets get this trouble over with already."

((Onward to DSPs!))


----------



## possum (Nov 7, 2012)

*GM:*  So, it seems like the group is going to move on the Imperials.  I think that I'm going to use the Swoop Gang map from earlier if no one objects to seeing the same map twice.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 7, 2012)

Songdragon said:


> She looks over to Mack, "Lets get this trouble over with already."



"Yeah!" A small congratulatory shoulder-shake on blondy's armoured shoulder, "Gun it, Mack man! We want taw catch them sawmewhere quiet, maybe just as they're leaving tawn?" Sloor rubs his free hands and cracks his knuckles in predatory anticipation -- still, he's a bit surprised she gave in so easily... A sideways look: "You - ah -" And then he stops, feeling sheepish for some reason. (You alright? You want to get off? You what?)

<Assuming a "What?" or equivalent from Mir:
"You think you'll be able taw fawrgive us eventually?" 
[insert the growing hint of a smile here as he scans for her reaction ]

<Response Mir?>

[sblock=OOC]







Songdragon said:


> ((Onward to DSPs!))



Decessit Sine Prole??? Dark![/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 7, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*






Mack nods and reaches over to flick the selector switch on his blaster rifle to stun. 

"Better to not kill anyone, then we can just claim we testing her security for her.  If this turns into a big misunderstanding."

The speeder swerves slightly and he brings his eyes back on the road and accelerates to catch up to the Imperials.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 8, 2012)

"Dan't think there's gawing taw be *any* backing away frawm this awnce we make awer mawve, Mack man." Not that he has anything against stunning, of course. 

Still, he's starting to get butterflies in his stomach; but they can hardly back off now, can they? Frek but he wishes he was more sure! (Almost wish Mir had pulled us back from this... A growing, predatory grin: Almost.) "TB, you trigger your anti-recawrding sccrambler soon as we hit, alright? At least we wan't end up awn tawnight's news. Mack... You think you can side-swipe them intaw the scenery fawr awr awpening 'hellaw'?"

<Response Mack?>

A slight tap on the jedi's shoulder: "Darius man, what abawt you? You fancy being pawint? I figure your mystical, magical light stick thingy should crack awpen their tin can mighty nicely, let us at all the warm goodies inside." Still grinning, but frek what he wouldn't give for one of his smokesticks right about *now*!

<Response Darius?>









*OOC:*


Possum, did TB see if their vehicle looked armoured/re-inforced? What was their seating arrangement  -- one trooper front, driving, the other and the negotiator in the back (passenger side for her)? (so we can plan our assault a little, don't you know .)

Sloor will pull out his one remaining Stun grenade and don his electric stun knuckles + prepare his danger red vibro mace.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 8, 2012)

"It could," says Darius with a faint smile, "but it would also be fairly obvious who and what I was once I did that. I was thinking of using the stun baton until we have no other choice."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 8, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*







In for a credit, in for the whole cred chip, Mack nods, "I will give it a shot." 

He accelerates the speeder to catch up the Imperials, intending to pull alongside.  Once on their rear quarter panel, he will turn into them to knock the rear-end out and cause them to crash.

_Take 10 on Pilot +10 = 20_
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Nov 8, 2012)

Mack's attempt at a PIT manuever would have succeeded if it hadn't have been for a near miracle bit of piloting by the clone driving the Imperial speeder.  From his sight and the feel of the landspeeder, it doesn't seem as if the speeder is that heavily armored.

Initiatives, please.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 9, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> In for a credit, in for the whole cred chip, Mack nods, "I will give it a shot."



"One trooper driving, the other is on the same side but in the back. The negotiator sits next to him on the right," relates TB from memory.

"Right, saw try taw have them crash intaw sawmething hard awn the driver side much as you can," summerizes Sloor after he's worked it out. (A good-natured off-handed clunk on TB's chassis for even thinking about something like that!)









*OOC:*


He's addressing Mack on that last, of course.








Dr Simon said:


> "It could," says Darius with a faint smile, "but it would also be fairly obvious who and what I was once I did that. I was thinking of using the stun baton until we have no other choice."



"Did you get the _'this can absawlutely NOT get back taw Darga' _bit?" Inquires the besalisk. "That sawrt awf means _'absawlutely naw witnesses'_ in Darga's city, you knaw. If there's sawmeawne taw see you AND repawrt taw anybawdy that cares, we're *already* screwed... It's gawtta be marbling *quick*."

<Response Darius?>



possum said:


> Mack's attempt at a PIT manuever would have succeeded if it hadn't have been for a near miracle bit of piloting by the clone driving the Imperial speeder.  From his sight and the feel of the landspeeder, it doesn't seem as if the speeder is that heavily armored.











*OOC:*


Maybe you could try a FP, Perrin, see if that helps? If not or it still didn't work:





"Frek. Here we gaw!" The green one reaches for his heavy blaster *and* his window controls at the same time.

Initiative: 1d20+2=13


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 9, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> "Did you get the _'this can absawlutely NOT get back taw Darga' _bit?" Inquires the besalisk. "That sawrt awf means _'absawlutely naw witnesses'_ in Darga's city, you knaw. If there's sawmeawne taw see you AND repawrt taw anybawdy that cares, we're *already* screwed... It's gawtta be marbling *quick*."




"There's a difference between the Crimson Fists doing a bit of freelance piracy, and a Jedi on the loose," replies Darius calmly, as he readies himself for action and hangs on during Mack's maneuvre. "Mainly *oof*... mainly a whole lot of bounty."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 9, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*






Gritting his teeth in concentration, Mack snaps, "Yeah, I would do just that, Buddy. Except this drekhead is not cooperating." 

FP for Piloting (1d6=4)
Initiative (1d20+10=15)
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 6
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 9, 2012)

((Initiative 1d20+9=12 ))

[sblock=Mir's Mini-Stats]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1 / Soldier 1
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 19 *Frotitude:* 17 *Will:* 17
*Hit Points:* 44 of 44 *Threshold:* 17 *Second Wind:* 2 of 2 (13 HP healed)
*In Hand:* Heavy Blaster Pistol +3 (3d8+1)
*Force Points:* 7 *Destiny Points:* 4 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 10, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> "There's a difference between the Crimson Fists doing a bit of freelance piracy, and a Jedi on the loose," replies Darius calmly, as he readies himself for action and hangs on during Mack's maneuvre. "Mainly *oof*... mainly a whole lot of bounty."



"Saw just thraw the thing in the campactawr then," shrugs Sloor, not really caring. "Awr give it taw me." Got to be a market for the things, even if the rumours about only jedis being able to use them are true. Most of his attention is out the front windscreen though, on one closing speeder in particular...










*OOC:*


Well hey, look at that: Sloor isn't last on the inin for once! Probably a bad sign.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 10, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> "Yeah!" A small congratulatory shoulder-shake on blondy's armoured shoulder, "Gun it, Mack man! We want taw catch them sawmewhere quiet, maybe just as they're leaving tawn?" Sloor rubs his free hands and cracks his knuckles in predatory anticipation -- still, he's a bit surprised she gave in so easily... A sideways look: "You - ah -" And then he stops, feeling sheepish for some reason.




Mir looks up at the besalisk with a raised brow and then looks away unholstering her blaster and looking it over... As Mack starts into his aggressive driving the woman looks up and readies herself for the situation that is to come.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 11, 2012)

(A pair of minutes before initiative)


Songdragon said:


> Mir looks up at the besalisk with a raised brow and then looks away unholstering her blaster and looking it over...



"Ah." He's _pretty_ sure she's not going to shoot him -- pretty sure. "That bad, uh?" Another short silence <I'm assuming>, and so he _hm_s, considering her... "You want a favawr in exchange?" he quietly offers. She's known him long enough now to think it's, strangely enough, an honest offer.

<Response Mir?>


----------



## possum (Nov 11, 2012)

Okay, average group initiative beats average Imperial initiative, so good guys are up first.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


So no good on crashing the imperial's landspeeder, I take it, even with the Force Point Mack spent?


----------



## possum (Nov 11, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> So no good on crashing the imperial's landspeeder, I take it, even with the Force Point Mack spent?




Sadly, while Mack's Force Point roll was high, the clone's drive skill roll was quite good.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 12, 2012)

"Awn three, Mack man!" Sloor leans his forearms against the open window frame, carefully lining up his shot -- frek are they going fast! Wind's a real bitch! "Awne. Taw... Three!"










*OOC:*


Sloor will attempt to shoot out the imperial's windshield, temporarily blinding the pilot just as Mack goes for his next manoeuvre. Don't know how you want to adjudicate that, Possum, but here are the rolls: 1d20+4=22, 3d8+2=19. Yesss!


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 12, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*






Trying to maneuver to take advantage of his passenger's assistance, Mack pulls ahead to give a better angle. Trying to take advantage of the distraction provided by Sloor, he jerks the speeder over again to target that rear quarter once more.

"Garr! Maybe this time I got you buggers." 

Piloting (1d20+10=20)
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 12, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> "Saw just thraw the thing in the campactawr then," shrugs Sloor, not really caring. "Awr give it taw me."




Darius braces himself inside the speeder, ready to spring out when needed. He doesn't draw a weapon.

"I thought 'give' was a dirty word for you, my friend," he says, his attention full on the Imperial speeder.

OOC: Essentially readying a quick draw and attack for when he can, unless the situation changes.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 12, 2012)

Mir seems to concentrate on the driver of the speeder and once brings their vehicle close enough closes her eyes and strikes out with the Force, sending a searing pain within his mind to distract his driving if nothing else.

(( Mind Shard on the driver of the speeder 1d20+14=34 (which also refreshes her force suite with a nat 20) for 5d8=17 damage and -1 on the condition track and cannot improve its condition until the end of your next turn  ))

[sblock=Mir's Mini-Stats]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1 / Soldier 1
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 19 *Frotitude:* 17 *Will:* 17
*Hit Points:* 44 of 44 *Threshold:* 17 *Second Wind:* 2 of 2 (13 HP healed)
*In Hand:* Heavy Blaster Pistol +3 (3d8+1)
*Force Points:* 7 *Destiny Points:* 4 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 13, 2012)

(A single minute before initiative)


Binder Fred said:


> "You want a favawr in exchange?" he quietly offers. She's known him long enough now to think it's, strangely enough, an honest offer.



Met by equally honest silence (she doesn't even look up from her hunting pistol!).

Ah well. "Awffer's still awpen, if and when alright?" Not that he's expecting an answer this time around. Good thing too, because he doesn't get one.

A sigh, then looking forward again (in every sense of the word). This... This *still* seems like the most bang they can get for the size of the frecsing down payment. And yet now he's starting to get butterflies in his stomach; but they can hardly back off now, can they? [etc]

(Now)


Dr Simon said:


> "I thought 'give' was a dirty word for you, my friend," he says, his attention full on the Imperial speeder.



"There's always sawmething taw gain," grins back the besalisk, heartbeat up to full combat-mode rhythm by this point, "even if it's just the look awn their faces when you daw sawmething marblingly generaws!"


----------



## possum (Nov 14, 2012)

Mack's piloting skill check missed by one initially until Sloor shot the windshield out (with a blaster shot that damn near could have seriously damaged the engine block) and Mir giving the Clone trooper the migraine of his life.  The car swerves out of control and hits a street lamp.  Thankfully, everyone had been wearing their crash webbings and are completely unharmed.  They move out of their vehicle and begin to take a defensive stance around it.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 14, 2012)

Darius leaps from the speeder before Mack has brought it fully to a halt, his stun baton seems to appear in his hand by magic as he darts towards the nearest clone and jabs the humming baton at his chest.

[sblock=OOC]
Stun baton attack on nearest clone, charging if there's room (+2 to attack). I've added an Acrobatics rolls in case he needs one to exit the speeder safely.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 15, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

[Sblock=OOC]Given what Mack is going to do, I don't see how Darius will be in front of the speeder. Suggest he retcon to target our kidnap victim, and let Mack's action be resolved first.  But without the expected map I am not sure what's possible.[/sblock]







Mack uses the huge speeder to slam into the troopers, "Fat lot they can do to protect themselves against this thing." 

Bringing to stop where they stood trying to defend the crash vehicle.

Piloting Attack (1d20+10=20,  4d6+6=24)
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, [MENTION=85177]Dr[/MENTION]_Simon rolled higher on initiative, so I imagine that his action would have happened first.  I'll rule that Mack could say "Wait, I have an idea!" right before Darius jumped out.  Up to you all.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 17, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







possum said:


> Well,  @Dr _Simon rolled higher on initiative, so I imagine that his action would have happened first.  I'll rule that Mack could say "Wait, I have an idea!" right before Darius jumped out.  Up to you all.



This is true, he might have initiative.  But to be in position to actually beat the speeder to the bad guys, he would need to delay until Mack's turn to get closer, maybe?

Honestly, since you went with group initiative, he went first due to timing of posting windows.  He normally posts about 2-4 hours ahead of me.

But I am not arguing, if Dr. Simon doesn't want to change things, I am fine with that.  However, I could see justification for a retcon if he wanted. [/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


How about we say the troopers were spread out and Mack could only target one with our speeder? Darius then lept out and targetted the other just as he was stumbling out of the wreck?








			
				Possum said:
			
		

> _Thankfully_, everyone had been wearing their crash webbings and are completely unharmed. They move out of their vehicle and begin to take a defensive stance around it.




"Tawgh little freks," admits Sloor with grudging respect. He gets ready to scramble out as soon as they're finished skidding back around, but Mack isn't *quite* done yet! 

_<Insert Mack and Darius' moves here?>_

The besalisk follows suit, popping out his side of the speeder like a thousand-limbed green avalanche barrelling down on their female target! 

<Can he get there without Provoking from her two guards (assuming they even survived Mack and Darius' moves, of course )?[sblock=If soOr, actually, a little to her left! A clothesline sweep of his left arm right in her throat, knocking the wind out of her, just as all four arms snap shut around her like a Renda trap, holding her helpless. "TB! Cuffs!"









*OOC:*


Pin vs Vectra: 1d20+6=23, 1d20+8=17. If she fails the opposed Grapple check, she is Pinned and cannot act until the beginning of Sloor's next turn. TB will meanwhile move in and attempt to snap a pair of binder cuffs on around her wrists. (Does he need a roll of some kind for that? If so note that she's lost any Dex bonus to her Ref defenses she might have had)).





[/sblock][sblock=if not<I'm therefore going to assume that she stayed back in the car, correct me if I'm wrong:
Or he tries to anyways, but he finds himself stymied by the wreckage and the developing conflict in front of the two crashed vehicle. Frek! No way through!

"I'll take care awf her!" Instead of facing her defenders head on, Sloor ziges, leapping on the now scrunched up hood of their own speeder and using *that* as a launching pad towards the white roof of the opposition's vehicle! *Bonk* the thin material dimples with the impact and Sloor rears up, both upper hands joining around the danger-red haft of his vibro mace!









*OOC:*


Sloor wants to breach the roof so he can gain access to the Negotiator. I'm going to assume an auto-hit with 2d10+8=18 damage on the roof structure (-5 damage threshold through Devastating Attack).





Meanwhile TB does its level best to keep everyone within the field of its Vidvox scrambler. It's not as easy as it seems![/sblock]


----------



## possum (Nov 19, 2012)

OOC: I'll allow it.


As Darius races out of the vehicle and hops the speeder to engage the clone trooper in the middle, Mack pilots the landspeeder straight into the clone on the edge of the car, sending him flying backwards.  He lands on the duracrete road and remains still.

Darius' attack nearly knocks the clone out, but he manages to somehow remain standing.

Sloor leaps out of the speeder and tackles the spy/negotiator and manages to pin her to the ground.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 19, 2012)

OOC: Darius was effectively delaying, so I would have been happy waiting for Mack, but this is fine.

Darius focuses on the man before him, but rather than attack with his baton he throws out an open hand before him, reaching out with the Force.

[sblock=OOC]
Force Stun vs clone, 24 vs Will defence, -1 along condition track if success, plus a further -1 for every 5 points by which it beats it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


Think you jumped the gun a little there, DS. I believe it's Songdragon and then the trooper/Pinned Negotiator to complete round 1 before we get our turn again. 






EDIT= Did TB succeed in cuffing her, Possum? It's not mentionned.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 20, 2012)

OOC: Oops, over-eager there! But I do hate them Imperials so!


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 20, 2012)

Mir watches with some detached interest at first as the scene seems to slow as the speeders collide and the imperials slam into the street lamp. Mack attack with a vehicle seems to put one of the enemies out of action while Sloor is all over the negotiator. Mir turns her attention to Darius and the remaining clone. From the vehicle Mir takes aim at the clone Darius is beating on and fire her blaster but at the last minute the speeder jostles the woman throwing her shot way off it's mark.


(( Aim, Attack clone with Heavy Blaster 1d20-1=1 (-4 for firing into melee is taken into account) ))

[sblock=Mir's Mini-Stats]Scout 2/ Scoundrel 1 / Soldier 1
*Initiative:* +9 *Perception:* +9
*Conditions:* none
*Reflex:* 19 *Frotitude:* 17 *Will:* 17
*Hit Points:* 44 of 44 *Threshold:* 17 *Second Wind:* 2 of 2 (13 HP healed)
*In Hand:* Heavy Blaster Pistol +3 (3d8+1)
*Force Points:* 7 *Destiny Points:* 4 
*Force Powers:* Cloak, Mind Trick, Mind Shard, Negate Energy, Force Blast, Rebuke, Vital Transfer
*Force Talents:* Illusion,  Force Harmony[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Nov 21, 2012)

OOC: My computer connection, due to getting a new computer and my current internet provider is sending me a new installation disc that will work on Windows 8 (hooked up my previous computer to connect right now), is going to be a bit spotty over the next week.

TB needs to roll a grapple check to slip the cuffs on.  I'll give her some penalties, due to being grappled already, but she still is struggling enough to make easily subduing her difficult

Mir's shot soars over the heads of all involved, her concern about not hitting her companions leads her aim to be dreadfully off.

The remaining clone trooper swings his blaster rifle towards Darius but misses badly with his attempt to use the rifle's butt as a club.


----------



## possum (Nov 21, 2012)

OOC: My computer connection, due to getting a new computer and my current internet provider is sending me a new installation disc that will work on Windows 8 (hooked up my previous computer to connect right now), is going to be a bit spotty over the next week.

TB needs to roll a grapple check to slip the cuffs on.  I'll give her some penalties, due to being grappled already, but she still is struggling enough to make easily subduing her difficult

Mir's shot soars over the heads of all involved, her concern about not hitting her companions leads her aim to be dreadfully off.

The remaining clone trooper swings his blaster rifle towards Darius but misses badly with his attempt to use the rifle's butt as a club.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 22, 2012)

(Last round)
TB glides in, manipulator's reaching into its storage compartment to extract a pair of blocky gray binder cuffs that it immediately attempts to snap around the negotiator's wrists: "Lack of resistance would be greatly appreciated."









*OOC:*


1d20+2=9





(This round)
"Frek," swears Sloor: she's squirming around like a mad breakfast eel or something! He's on top of it though, but barely. (He bravely resists the urge to look around for any witnesses: if they're seen, they're seen; nothing he can do about it now!).  "Hurry it up will you?" 

"Very helpful," chides the mechanism. "Perhaps if you actually held her steady we could accomplish something?"

"I'm frekking *trying*!" 









*OOC:*


Maintaining Grapple: 1d20+8=21. 
TB tries again: 1d20+2=18





<Assuming that worked:
Sloor completes the look with a trendy cloth gag, now that he only needs two hands to hold her. "And awff we gaw!" Around the ongoing combat at a jog and straight for the cargo hold on their landspeeder, the still struggling spy slung over one shoulder, her booted feet erratically beating against his sides. "Mack, maybe their baggage and their ID plate?" A glancing hit on the side of his armored head. "Stawp that! Can't you frecking knawck here awt TB?" Frantically working on opening the cargo hold.

"Do you have any medical allergies or a history of heart failures?" politely inquires the droid.

<Response Victra? >


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 22, 2012)

I refer you to my earlier post, now in the proper place...



Dr Simon said:


> Darius casts a surprised glance in the direction of Mir, then focuses on the man before him, but rather than attack with his baton he throws out an open hand before him, reaching out with the Force.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Force Stun vs clone, 24 vs Will defence, -1 along condition track if success, plus a further -1 for every 5 points by which it beats it.
> [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


Assuming Combat is really over with the last target down











Mack exits the speeder and nods.

"Now that you got her, just stun her until she's out."

"Probably should take the dead troopers too.  No sense leaving evidence lying around.  Then it will look like they crashed and walked away, as opposed to being crashed and then attacked outright."

He begins dragging the downed trooper towards the back of the speeder, taking a quick glance at the other wrecked speeder to see if it is likely disabled or drivable. 

_OOC: Take 10 on Mechanics_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Nov 23, 2012)

The final clone trooper slumps to the ground as Darius makes a quick gesture its way.  TB is able to slip on the stuncuffs on his second try, now that Sloor has the Imperial envoy more secured in his grasps.

Mack is able to notice, as he drags the dead clone trooper toward the back of the speeder, that the second clone is still alive.  The mercenary is also able to detect that the speeder is still drivable, but it may not be completely optimal, as the large hole near the engine block proves.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 24, 2012)

"Gawd idea," Sloor applies his stun knuckles to Victra's side and leaves it there. She convulses and then slumps, a slightly smoking red-spot developing on her bare skin. "TB, baggage please."

"Put them him, take them out," airily complains the droid as it glides over to the downed vehicle. "And I has such a hard time secreting that tracer in there as well..."

"Yeah, well, nawt like we had any ideas it'd cawme taw this at the frekking time, did we?" He finally manages to pop the hold open, pushing him now-limp victim towards the back... Just in time to turn around and grab the legs of Mack's own cargo, and cord *that* one in too. "Life's a rawller ride; and we lawst the frekking rails a lang, lang time agaw, right Mack man?" He runs back out, crossing a loaded-down TB on its way back and continuing on.









*OOC:*


TB grabs as many bags as it can and transfers them to their own speeder. Sloor then grabs what's left of the baggage and rips off the id plate off the back of the imperial's ride.





"Sawmebawdy grab that last spirk resting awn the grawnd and then we're awff!" Is he imagining it or is there the faint whine of a sec car sounding in the distance, somewhere over the low rooftops across the street maybe? Closing in? He finally *does* risk a quick look around...









*OOC:*


Any witnesses, Possum?


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 24, 2012)

"We should just gather everyone, including their speeder if it runs, and go some place more... private." Mir suggests as she holsters her blaster.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 24, 2012)

"Was thinking awf calling a taw barge, but that's even better, sra." He dumps the last of the baggage into the hold, lower right hand already grabbing for his datapad, "I'll take this awne and you take the awther, Mack man? Yeah, infawrmatian? Get me the address awf the nearest junk yard will you?" The answering droid at the other end does just that. "Thanks." A small grin towards his companions: "Might even make a prawfit frawm this awne after all!"  

<Response any?>


----------



## possum (Nov 24, 2012)

Sloor is unable to see if there are any witnesses to the attack or not.  He can hear the traffic off of a main road about a mile away, but there's currently no one or thing on the road that the group is currently on.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 24, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*






Mack nods his helmeted head in agreement.

"Exactly what I was thinking. Take everything, make it hard for any one to figure out what went down."

"I'll take our crew and hostages, following you, Sloor. Their speeder should get you to where we can dump it.  Looks to be serviceable for now."

With Sloor taking the Imperial speeder (I think that's what BF posted), Mack gets back into their own and will follow as he said.  

"So far, so good.  Someone make sure the stunned trooper stays knocked out."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 24, 2012)

"We'll meet at the ship," agrees the besalisk with a hand raised in parting. He slaps Darius' shoulder as he does by, "Gawd gawing, Darius man: quick and clean, that's us!" (He's grinning as he says it, of course). "See, sra, naw prawblems." He throws her a multiple thumbs up.

The speeder's engine has a few hiccups, but a few hearty swears and thumps has it running again -- imperial engineering at its best. Sloor backs the thing up a bit too fast, nearly rear-ending the alley wall before he can throw it in gear and roar out of there in the lead, only the crumpled side, an odd gargle from the engine and the occasional fits and starts any indication that anything out of place occurred at all.










*OOC:*


Sloor plans to dump the imperial landspeeder and then secure the prisoners in the banshee. Do you want to roleplay the dumping, Possum, or should we skip ahead to the banshee instead? Either one's fine with me.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 25, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*







Mack replies to Sloor, "Copy, that. See you later."

With everyone loaded and ready to go, he turns left and heads towards where _The Banshee_ is parked.

He places a call to Okeefe, "Hey, doll. This is Mack, we are inbound with cargo.  Prepare to receive, we will need a place to secure it."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Nov 26, 2012)

"Cargo?]/color] Sirona says.  "What exactly are you talking about?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 28, 2012)

OOC: Blegh! Been a nightmare trying to access the site.

Darius responds to Sloor's compliment with a curt nod, and hops in beside the unconscious clone with his stun baton at the ready to administer "sedation".


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 28, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*









*OOC:*


Yeah, for two days. Bleh.











Mack rolls his eyes in his helmet.  

The woman was being obtuse and not catching that he was speaking in euphemisms, just in case he was over heard.  _By the Galaxy, you'd think a woman who is a piloting around rebellious terrorists would understand the need for a little OPSEC._

He replies casually, "Nothing to worry about, Captain.  We will be there shortly and you will see what we are bringing."

"There will be some garbage to dispose of as well.  If you can arrange for a one meter cube shipping crate or two, that might be handy."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Nov 28, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Yeah, for two days. Bleh.
> ...




"All right," Okeefe says.  "I have a message for you all from homebase," she adds.  "You all can view it when you get here."


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 28, 2012)

"Turn here," advices TB, following along on its internal map of the city. 

Sloor skids right at the second intersection as Mack rushes on, slowing down some as he nears more crowded portions of Zarra, sections that have fared better than Darga's once  glorious neighbourhood... "I dan't knaw abawt this junkyard idea, TB." It sounded good at the time, but... And he's got the frekking speeder's ID plate in his frekking pocket too, now that he thinks about it! Better not meet any of the local law, that's for sure!

"Witnesses do tend to witness," mildly agrees the hover droid. "And how much could we get for this _gently used_ specimen? A thousand?"

The besalisk sniffs: "You're frekking under-estimating me: I can get taw *easy*." But then that's if they sell it as a speeder, with all the problems that go with it. Unless they find just the right place, a place that doesn't ask too many questions... He's got no frekking contacts here! And as scrap the thing is worth - what - *maybe* 500? 250 if they want to do it quick? Frek.

Sloor swerves left, and then left again, heading back roughly the way they just came. "Let's dump it near Radden's place. Let the scavengers daw their stuff."

"Where we got rid of the taxi?"

"*Near* there, yeah. Let's nawt be taw awbvious abawt it." He sits up as an idea occurs. "Actually TB, did you get the name awf that taxi driver?"

<Response TB?>









*OOC:*


Did he,  [MENTION=17674]possum[/MENTION]? Sloor now plans to locate the man and give him the speeder in "compensation" for his lost taxi. He figures a man with some self-interest in the deal will hide it way better than anybody else would.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 29, 2012)

Mack signs off, "Copy that, see you soon."

While piloting, he comments to Mir and Darius, "We have a message waiting for us, when we get there. Sounds ominous." 

He turns the speeder down another street with the space yacht in sight and pulls up to where the cargo ramp of _The Banshee_ is down.  Parking so they can unload right up the ramp and out of view inside as quickly as possible.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Nov 29, 2012)

TB gives the name of the taxi driver.  It's a relatively common name on Cato Nemoidia.

When the group returns to the _Banshee_, you find that the cargo ramp is open and Okeefe waiting outside of the ship for you.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 29, 2012)

"Daulto How, as I recall." A pause as TB links up. "Unfortunately a fairly common name on Cato Nemoidia, if we go by the Zarra comm directory: 8 hits."

"Frek... Any awf them have their awn taxi campany awr sawmething? Awr did you catch the name awf his campany too?" It must have been written somewhere on the thing, but frek if he remembers...

<Response TB?>









*OOC:*


Sloor would want to get his home address, if at all possible.


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 29, 2012)

Mir gets out of the speeder and approaches Okeefe, "I would wait to say anything until we have, her," she nods her head to the prisoner, "stowed away, unless you think it is okay for her to hear it."


----------



## possum (Nov 30, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> "Daulto How, as I recall." A pause as TB links up. "Unfortunately a fairly common name on Cato Nemoidia, if we go by the Zarra comm directory: 8 hits."
> 
> "Frek... Any awf them have their awn taxi campany awr sawmething? Awr did you catch the name awf his campany too?" It must have been written somewhere on the thing, but frek if he remembers...
> 
> ...




"Ah yes, doing a quick check of the local social HoloNet site, I have been able to find him.  Mentions going to the Trennis Lowlands last month on holiday and recently--and I quote-- 'Finally ran the first half of the 5k through my neighborhood.  Doring Lane never looked so good.  Judging by the map I uploaded before we left, the closest Daulto How to Doring is the one on 2385 NW Pylat Ct."


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 30, 2012)

"Gawd wark! Guide me." He takes a sharp right on TB's indications.

Even just this is exciting. He's rarely felt so alive as he has on this trip! Strangely enough, he recognizes the feeling: the frekking current is with them again! 

***​
Once they get there, Sloor parks the white landspeeder out in the street in front of a two-story, pale-brown stone building, slams the door shut and tromps on up the few steps leading to the first floor front door (like most of the houses here, upper story has its own set of stairs on the side and its own front door; many of the other buildings have stairs down to half-basement residences too). He stabs the call button.

<Assuming the right Daulto answers:
"Hey there, taxi man," greets Sloor with a grin. "Look what I brawght you!" He sidesteps and does a tadaa gesture. (Better frekking hope this *works*... Be a shame to have all his _'good intentions'_ go down the drain.)

<Response Daulto?>


----------



## possum (Nov 30, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> "Gawd wark! Guide me." He takes a sharp right on TB's indications.
> 
> Even just this is exiting. He's rarely felt so alive as he has on this trip! Strangely enough, he recognizes the feeling: the frekking current is with them again!
> 
> ...




The Nemoidian looks at the white landspeeder, shock in his eyes.  "You come into my cab and steal it and expect this to be a suitable substitute?"  He laughs heartily.  "Of course it is!  The cab company is covered by insurance and have already gotten their payment for a replacement!  The old one was about to conk out in a month or so, anyway!  Too many miles.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 30, 2012)

possum said:


> The Nemoidian looks at the white landspeeder, shock in his eyes.  "You come into my cab and steal it and expect this to be a suitable substitute?"



"Well," Sloor has the good grace to look slightly embarrassed, scratching at his temple, "yours gawt... _dinged_ a little in the pursuit. *Pretty* sure that hawver gang ain't gawing taw be bawthering your custawmers any mawre thawgh." And that should be worth a whole lot of something, right? (Assuming he didn't have some sort of profit-sharing agreement with them, of course.) A nod of the head as the grin returns: "Came awn dawn and take a look at it: you'll *like* this awne."



possum said:


> He laughs heartily.  "Of course I will!  The cab company is covered by insurance and have already gotten their payment for a replacement!  The old one was about to conk out in a month or so, anyway!  Too many miles.



Sloor grins back, observing the blue man as he goes around enthusiastically inspecting the car, "Gawd taw hear... Saw maybe I should take this awne back then? Since you dan't need it..."









*OOC:*


He's teasing. 





<Response Daulto?>


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 30, 2012)

"Privately, I think," says Darius as he gives a curt nod of agreement when Mir speaks, and helps load the "cargo" on board the Banshee, starting with Victra, then the unconscious clone. He remains tight-lipped throughout, his stern expression giving nothing away as to what he might be thinking or feeling.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 30, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*






Mack greets Okeefe, "Hey, Cap'n."

"You find a few shipping crates?  We will be needing them in cargo hold." 

He sees to their prisoner first with Darius, making sure she is still unconscious before bringing her into view.  Same with the trooper.  If necessary he will look to Darius to apply the stun baton again.

Then carrying the woman, like he is carrying a drunk person, he takes the prisoner up and deposits her in the cargo hold. With help from Mir and Darius, it doesn't take long before everything is inside and away from observation. 

Popping his helmet off, he looks for Captain Okeefe and gestures for them all to go to the lounge to talk, "Sloor should be here soon, he is hocking a speeder."

"What's this message you have for us?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Nov 30, 2012)

"It's kinda strange," she says as she heads towards the small lounge on the ship.  "It's specifically addressed to Mir and Darius and it's not from our benefactor, but from one of his new aides.  He kept talking about a dream he had..."

She plays the recording and the image of a dignified Caamasi appears in the holographic field.

"I am sure that most of you do not know me, but my name is Ylenic It'kla.  I am currently a diplomatic aide for Senator Bail Organa but I have much more in common with some of you, especially Mir and Darius.  I have been having a dream lately these past few nights, one that I know is not just a dream.  I'm sure that you two will know exactly what I am speaking of.

I am in some dark and damp place, though I really cannot perceive with my five senses where I am.  I can somehow sense a few points of light nearby, and I know that these two are my only salvation.

I was also led to believe in these dreams that you are the ones that know something about this.  Those two lights seemed familiar to me, but not at the same time.  I do hope that this helps you."

***

"No, I'll take it!" Daulto says with a laugh.


----------



## Binder Fred (Nov 30, 2012)

Smiling Sloor gives him the owner's tour (he could get to like this Daulto spirk -- completely different spirk off-work than on the job, frankly; or maybe they caught him on a bad day, that happens too): "Naw this little fish here I bawght 'slightly used' frawm a friend, sure, but haw many sprirks daw you knaw who'd gaw awt awf their way taw clawse a prawmise like that? Look at thawse curves... That interiawr... All the awptians, taxi man, and the engine! You'll *like* the engine." He reaches in and pops the hood, letting the quality hardware within do the talking *for* him. "A little paint, a little fender wawrk and you're rawlling pretty."

Sloor talks car, engine and mechanics for a little while (helped out of a few rough spots by TB's actual expertise [Mechanics +3]), letting Daulto get comfortable with the idea. Until the subject of what *he's* getting out of it rolls around.

"Nearly nawthing, Daultaw man. We're new in the city, and drivers hear a lawt awf things, dan't they? I *might* drawp by frawm time taw time, see if my friend needs a bit awf extra cred, if you knaw what I mean." He knocks on the side of the speeder: "You already *knaw* I take gawd care awf my friends." 

<Response Daulto?>


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 1, 2012)

Mir looks to Darius and then to the Mack and O'Keefe, "It would appear our 'friends' back at Darga's are rather important. We need to deal with that matter, soon."


----------



## possum (Dec 8, 2012)

"It seems that way," Okeefe says as she returns the holodisk to a hidden compartment in Crash's back.  "I have to warn you though, you all pull this off and Darga's going to be angry.  And I don't mean how angry the Imperials are with you, I mean _Hutt angry_.









*OOC:*


We're back!


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


What about Daulto?


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 10, 2012)

Darius nods slowly.

"So it would seem," he says. "Well, I was always planning on returning for those two anyway." He shrugs. "The anger of a Hutt is a small matter in the grand scheme of things."


----------



## possum (Dec 10, 2012)

Daulto looks at Sloor, considering the Besalisk's offer for a second.  "You know us taxi drivers _do_ find out a lot of information..." he states.  "I can keep an ear open, if you need information."


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 10, 2012)

Mir nods at Darius' comment, "Would it be a Hutt if it didn't react." The woman shrugs, "Not that it would bother me that some slave trading slimy slug gets it were it hurts now and again. I am sure Sloor will not be pleased though."


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 11, 2012)

The ghost of a smile crosses Darius' face.

"I'm sure Sloor will find other shady yet lucrative deals," he says.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 11, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*







Mack is thoughtful, "What if we can pin the blame on the Imps?"

"Darius and I can wear the clone armor.  Mir the officer's uniform." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 11, 2012)

Mir looks at Mack and after a quick moment of thought she nods, "You know, that is not a half bad idea. It might even be tempting to change my appearance to march hers. Maybe march right into the dungeons, perhaps using Sloor as a prisoner and demanding what is the Empire's due. Would be nice to keep that disguise until we got the heck out of here. If anything it would cause some confusion for a short bit, and long term maybe even turn Darga against the Empire."


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 12, 2012)

possum said:


> Daulto looks at Sloor, considering the Besalisk's offer for a second.  "You know us taxi drivers _do_ find out a lot of information..." he states.  "I can keep an ear open, if you need information."



"It's a deal then," grins Sloor, and then they wrist-squeeze on it, sealing it for all eternity (or a reasonable facsimile thereof). "Enjawy the speeder."

The besalisk turns to go, waving and taking a few steps down the street... "Awh, I'd suggest a new cawlawr entirely awn the paint jawb if I were you. White tends taw- attract unwanted attentian if you see what I mean." A hint of that sharpened grin of his before he rounds the corner with another wave.

"Lure awf mawre creds shawld keep him hungry fawr a little while at least," he mentions to the hovering droid at his side, walking faster now that they're out of sight. He's... rather please with the whole deal, actually: "And who knaws? He might actually cawme up with sawmething big awne awf these days! Naw be saw kind as taw call us a taxi fawr- whatever's three street dawn *that* way."



Songdragon said:


> Mir looks at Mack and after a quick moment of thought she nods, "You know, that is not a half bad idea. It might even be tempting to change my appearance to march hers. Maybe march right into the dungeons, perhaps using Sloor as a prisoner and demanding what is the Empire's due. Would be nice to keep that disguise until we got the heck out of here. If anything it would cause some confusion for a short bit, and long term maybe even turn Darga against the Empire."



Just then, outside, their fearless captain steps out of yet another taxi (specifically *not* the same one he took near Daulto's) and clambers up the ramp to the banshee, looking in rather a fine mood, actually. "Hey there, spirks! Haw gaws the awperatian?"

<Response any?>


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 12, 2012)

"It's worth a try," says Darius. Just then, Sloor's voice comes up the ramp. "And speak of the devil," he says. "Who want's to give him the bad news?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 12, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*






Mack is glad that he finally came up with a decent enough idea for that problem that was eluding them. He waves a greeting and and lets the besalisk listen in.

"Okay, now we are talking. But, I am not sure what the deal is with Sloor being a prisoner. However, the disguise idea makes my plan even better.  Perhaps we should interrogate our prisoner first."

"Heeeey, Buddy.  You are just in time.  We have an idea to rescue the frozen pair in the dungeon."   He gives Sloor a grin.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 13, 2012)

Dr Simon said:


> "And speak of the devil," Darius says. "Who want's to give him the bad news?"



The green one loses some of his grin: Well that didn't last too long... He thumps the cargo-hold's trigger button, the lock slowly swishing close behind him and TB. "Dan't tell me they frekking escaped?" Being on the news comes as a close - very close - second-line contender.

TB drifts in and busies itself with business of its own, smugly confident that the affairs of organics will proceed towards the usual entropy and chaos without its immediate help...

<Response any?>



perrinmiller said:


> "Heeeey, Buddy.  You are just in time.  We have an idea to rescue the frozen pair in the dungeon."   He gives Sloor a grin.



The alien in question is fairly nonplussed, looking from one to the next... "Is that what you've been discussing?" He'd have thought- It's not like those spirks are in any hurry or anything... ah well.

Sloor strides in, by-passing the group on his way to the ship's tiny mess. "Let me just pawp awpen a juicer, plunk my large rear end dawn awn sawmething and you spirks can tell me all abawt it." By the grins and the looks, he's getting the feeling he's going to need it. "I'm guessing awer _guests_ have settled-in fawr the lang hawl? Hey there, sra captain."

<Response any?>


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 13, 2012)

"Our guests are quite comfortable and are happy to stay where we left them," says Darius quietly. "However, we have new orders from above concerning the, er, carbonite packages in Darga's dungeon, what Mir and myself have been saying all along. Mack here has a workable plan." He steps aside to allow Mack to elaborate.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 13, 2012)

Mack shrugs modestly, "Not so much or a plan as an idea.  We use the troopers' armor and the Imps uniform in the heist of the frozen package.  Pin the blame on the kidnapped Imperials instead of us. Mir says she can disguise herself to look more like the woman too."

"Though, I am waiting to hear her idea on why she wants you in cuffs during the operation.  I mean she might have other reasons for cuffing you, but I am not sure what she is getting at."   He glances at Mir.

"But, before we really get down to tactical planning, maybe we should interrogate the Imp woman.  She might actually know something to help us."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 13, 2012)

Mir chimes in, "Ah, I did not say I could create a disguise but would like to have such a disguise. Looking more like our friend in the hold rather than me." 

"I'll wait here... thanks." she says as the others make their way to interrogate the negotiator.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 13, 2012)

Sloor drains half his Aitha in one go (no juicer to be found, frek the luck), "Rather like the plan," he admits, scratching at the feathered back of his armor plated head, leaning back in his chair. "Except... Did I dream it awr daw I remember that translation drawid *not* knowing the carbawnite spirks were even there?" Some of the details of yesterday's party-in-the-dungeon are a bit hazy now, frankly -- it's got to be those stoggie... Other bits still stick to yee old memory net though: "The Demaws man was *definitively* frecsing talking abawt selling them to awer guests. Haw daw you figure he was planning taw daw that if... Truth be tawld, I dan't think Darga *knaws* they're there at all!"


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 14, 2012)

Mack glances at Mir, "Oh, sorry.  I thought you referring about that mystical things you do. Gotta be of some use in this incidence though." 

"So maybe we don't steal from the Hutt, we just dress as the troopers to pick up.  All above board."

"All the more reason to ask the Imp what she knows.  Let's wake her up."

He heads to the cargo hold where they stashed the bodies and stunned ones. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 15, 2012)

(Mess room)


perrinmiller said:


> "So maybe we don't steal from the Hutt, we just dress as the troopers to pick up.  All above board."



Sloor smirks at the use of half of his favourite catch phrase, "Naw, naw, let's nawt be taw hasty: frek if thawse taw tidbits awf infaw are enawgh taw base a raid awn right naw -- well, *I'd* feel a bit uncamfawrtable abawt it anyways... Cawld you look if they mentian anything abawt Darga and the carbsicles in the file you gawt frawm Demaws, Mack man?" Another thought: "You didn't say anything abawt it when you taw were in the Hutt's awffice, did you?"

<Response Mack, Mir?>

 While Mack looks that over <I assume>: "Saw what else did the patran man have taw say abawt the missian? Dawes he think we shawld stick arawnd, send the captain taw deliver awer packages right awff awr what?" A couple of new jedi coming into the Resistance probably has the Organa man drooling a bit, sure, but let's not forget why they came here in the first place...

<Response Darius?>

(Cargo Hold)








*OOC:*


Have the three bodies been searched? If not Sloor will suggest they do before waking them up. Anything and everything besides clothes is to be taken off of them, and even the clothes examined for secret pockets, sown-in emergency gear or the like... Anything, Possum?


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 17, 2012)

Darius shrugs and looks to O'Keefe to see if she has anything else to add.

"Give us a chance, we've only just got here ourselves," he says. "That message was waiting for us, as far as I know command don't know anything about the, er, recent developments and our cargo."


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 17, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*






Mack shrugs, "I don't remember seeing anything of the sort, I will look again later.  But, that is why we need to interrogate this one," he nudges the unconscious woman with a booted foot.

As they have not bothered searching the bodies, he begins stripping off the armor and uniform.  He will set aside anything of interest that he finds.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Dec 17, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> (Cargo Hold)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nothing except the standards: Blaster carbines, a comlink each.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 17, 2012)

(Mess Hall)


Dr Simon said:


> Darius shrugs and looks to O'Keefe to see if she has anything else to add. "Give us a chance, we've only just got here ourselves," he says. "That message was waiting for us, as far as I know command don't know anything about the, er, recent developments and our cargo."



Not a live cast then... "Still," frowns the besalisk, "nawthing awn the Tibanna cawnectian?" Following Darius' lead, he too directs his question at their captain. (He was actually rather hoping the senator, with his clearer view of the playing field, would've ordered them to stay -- or, frek, go if that was the right orbit after all. Who knows?)

<Response Okeefe?>



perrinmiller said:


> Mack shrugs, "I don't remember seeing anything of the sort, I will look again later.  But, that is why we need to interrogate this one,"



The besalisks looks a bit dubitative: "You dawne awne awf these things befawre, Mack man?"

<Response Mack?>

(Cargo bay)


possum said:


> Nothing except the standards: Blaster carbines, a comlink each.



"Frek," breathes Sloor, rather disappointed. He tosses the comlinks in the trash compactor and cycles it a few time to make sure *those* aren't coming back to haunt them. "Luggage maybe?" She must have a datapad or... *something*, right? "See if you can secure them a bit better too, will you Mack man? TB's gawt an extra set awf cuffs and I saw a welder sawmewhere in there last time I looked." A vague gesture towards the banshee's storage locker. He's frankly... a *bit* preoccupied though. "Want taw give me a hand with the baggage, Darius man?" 

<Response Mac and Darius?>









*OOC:*


Sloor will search the imperial's baggage - with Darius' help if he wants to - turning off the tracer and handing it back to TB while he's at it. He's thorough, ripping anything that looks like it might contain a secret something, including bottoms, linings and side pockets... Anything?





*EDIT=* Just to make sure, those *were* just plain comlinks, right? No datastorage at all?


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 18, 2012)

"I'll help you," says Darius. He carefully works through the cases, going over anything Sloor might have missed. He may even be _too_ careful, as if he was trying to delay interrogating the prisoners. Surely not?

[sblock=OOC]
Take 10 on a Perception check to Aid Another, should give a total of 12 to give Sloor a +2 bonus.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 18, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

_~ In the Cargo Hold ~_







Mack looks up at the besalisk, taking his eyes off the unconscious woman, "Done what?  Interrogations?"

"Prior to meeting you, not really. How hard can it be?  Put them in a position way outside of their comfort zone.  Start stressing them out.  Get them to talk about anything, and chances are they will keep talking.  Check with some easy stuff we know the answers to, makes sure we know if they will lie or not. Then get to the heart of what we want to know."

"Offer them the easy and nice option. That don't work, we start torturing to prove a point. The key is not need the torture to get what we want all so it doesn't get too ugly."

_







*OOC:*


Sorry, not doing split scenes when I already posted just going across the hall to the cargo hold. Too confusing and unnecessary.





_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Dec 18, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> (Mess Hall)
> 
> Not a live cast then... "Still," frowns the besalisk, "nawthing awn the Tibanna cawnectian?" Following Darius' lead, he too directs his question at their captain. (He was actually rather hoping the senator, with his clearer view of the playing field, would've ordered them to stay -- or, frek, go if that was the right orbit after all. Who knows?)
> 
> ...




Sadly, the datapad that you do manage to find contains nothing but a new perspective on what you already know: slaves for gas.  Make sure to try and get them to accept more slaves.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 18, 2012)

*Mess Hall*









*OOC:*


I'll wait until Sloor's Mess Hall threads are closed before joining you guys in the Cargo Hold then.








			
				Perrin Miller said:
			
		

> "Offer them the easy and nice option. That don't work, we start torturing to prove a point. The key is not need the torture to get what we want all so it doesn't get too ugly."



He looks downright eager to go at it, doesn't he? 

"You take the lead then," shrugs Sloor, not one to curb another's enthousiasm. "Try nawt taw reveal mawre than you're getting," he advises with a grin. "Amazing haw much the questians you ask can tell a spirk abawt things you'd rather they didn't knaw taw much abawt." He himself drains the rest of his Aitha and turns to face Darius, letting Mack get started without them. "Saw what else did the patran man have taw say abawt the missian? [etc]

<Leading us to:

"Still," frowns the besalisk, "nawthing awn the Tibanna cawnectian?"

<Response Okeefe,   [MENTION=17674]possum[/MENTION]?> Has she contacted Organa, like she said she would, and what came of it if she did is his question (?).



Songdragon said:


> "I'll wait here... thanks." she says as the others make their way to interrogate the negotiator.



That brings the big besalisk to a stop. "Uh... Isn't this sawrt awf exactly the sawrt awf thing where you're kind awf... thing would be mawst useful?" he tries, somewhat gingerly.

<Response Mir?>


----------



## possum (Dec 19, 2012)

"Nothing other than what we already know," Okeefe says.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 19, 2012)

"I guess we continue on our own initiative, then," says Darius with a shrug at the captain's response. He looks towards where Mack has headed with the prisoners and grimaces slightly. "I understand Mir's reluctance," he says. "For those of us with a close connection to the Force, the suffering of living beings can be an especially... uncomfortable experience. Almost a _shared _experience you might say. I do wonder, though..." He turns to address Mir directly. "You seem to have a better faculty at connecting with thoughts than I do. Sloor's right, with your help we might be able to get information from them without resorting to the methods of our more... bloodthirsty companion."


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 20, 2012)

possum said:


> "Nothing other than what we already know," Okeefe says.



"And naw suggestian awn where taw gaw frawm here, uh?" Sloor smirks, somewhat self-mockingly: "Gawt taw admire his frekking *grit*: _'Just let it rawll!'_, uh? Well, at least he knaws everything we do." So it won't get lost with them should anything happen... "What did he say exactly? And, mawre impawrtantly, what kind awf a bawnus are we getting fawr bringing taw jedi intaw the fawld?" His grin is exactly what you'd expect it to be in the circomstances.

<Response Okeefe?>



Dr Simon said:


> Darius turns to address Mir directly. "You seem to have a better faculty at connecting with thoughts than I do. Sloor's right, with your help we might be able to get information from them without resorting to the methods of our more... bloodthirsty companion."



"What he said," agrees Sloor. _Come on, Sra, do it for... the greater good?_


<Response Mir?>


----------



## possum (Dec 20, 2012)

"I don't know what he'll give you all in reward," Okeefe replies to Sloor.  "I've never seen the Caamasi before in my life."


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 21, 2012)

"Uh, caamasi?" blinks her four-armed opposite, sitting up a little in his chair. "Nawt Awr- the head man?" What the frek does an *unknown* caamasi have to do with it? "Maybe I shawld have a look at that message after all...After you, sra." And just like that he's up again, following okeefe to the bridge screen for a look-see. 

<Assuming she agrees and he does have a look:
Sloor looks at Darius... "You're a sneaky, lying sawn awf a mudcrutch, aren't you?" Strangely enough, there seems to be some sort of grudging admiration behind the statement...

<Response Darius?> 

"You did speak taw the bawss man befawre that thawgh, right? Explained the whawle Antilles and Tibanna thing?"

<Response Okeefe?>









*OOC:*


Sloor is refering to this bit, by the way.


----------



## possum (Dec 22, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> "Uh, caamasi?" blinks her four-armed opposite, sitting up a little in his chair. "Nawt Awr- the head man?" What the frek does an *unknown* caamasi have to do with it? "Maybe I shawld have a look at that message after all...After you, sra." And just like that he's up again, following okeefe to the bridge screen for a look-see.
> 
> <Assuming she agrees and he does have a look:
> Sloor looks at Darius... "You're a sneaky, lying sawn awf a mudcrutch, aren't you?" Strangely enough, there seems to be some sort of grudging admiration behind the statement...
> ...




"I did and he said that the double agent thing was your decision.  He doesn't want to know what you do to her, especially if it's eliminating her.  As for the tibanna, my only guess is to head where it's produced."


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 22, 2012)

"Yeah, we're wawrking awn that," agrees Sloor, going over the situation as it stands in his head... "Saw the Sarlacc's *still* awer number awne priawrity, and that gawes through either _Darga_ awr _Victra/Antilles_... Any way we can get a pickup fawr her - and maybe the cawrpsicles if we have them, sra? Get her to a prawfessiawnal awn the Resurgence quick as we can?" Hopefully *without* loosing the Banshee for [however long it takes to go there and get back].

<Response Okeefe?>









*OOC:*


Based on the trip over, how long would it take for the Banshee to do a quick there-and-back to the Resurgence, Possum?


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 22, 2012)

At Sloor's plea for her to come with the group to the interrogation Mir looks at Sloor with a not so pleasant look. While she considers what to say the Beasalisk looks at the message and returns.

"We could always revive those in the carbonite. Two people move much easier than attempting to move two such encasement, even if they are not able to do much. As long as they can move, there is that advantage. Perhaps then the Imperials that are returning are then only taking back defective slaves and not more precious cargo." The woman says as shemake some amendments to the rescue plan.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 24, 2012)

Songdragon said:


> At Sloor's plea for her to come with the group to the interrogation Mir looks at Sloor with a not so pleasant look.



"Very nice," agrees the four-armed one after a while, "but that ain't really an answer, is it?" What is she so mad about anyways..? "What are you saw mad abawt anyways?" Just the general principle of the thing?

<Response Mir?>









*OOC:*


Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 25, 2012)

"Really?" Mir asks, "You drag me along to capture the woman and then want me to partipate in the interrogation as well."

She takes a deep breath, "I never approved of this idea in the first place and think we have other more pressing matters to see to."

"If you want to do this then do it already. You really do not need my permission and you are more than capable to get your answers without me. Right now, just do it in a timely fashion so we can rescue those imprisoned." She crosses her arms.


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 26, 2012)

Sloor looks at her strangely... "I get that you want to rescue thawse spirks, sra, but 'urgent'? *This*," he points towards the cargo hold, "a cawple awf live cantraband spirks in awer hawld - this is the urgent bit -- *and* the awne that actually has a frekking chance awf getting us what we came here fawr." He's getting a bit hot under the collar, actually: she's not being very reasonable at all, in his frekking opinion. "You want taw hear her scream, you want this taw take three times langer than it cawld if you actually *helped*?" He throws his hands up in the air, "Fine... You can daw your cawrpsicle rescue thing awn your awn too!"

<Response Mir?>









*OOC:*


If Mir doesn't stop him he intends to stomp off to the hold to rejoin Mack.

For those keeping track, Sloor still has a Darius (mis-representing the 'order from above') and an Okeefe (shipping out the prisonners?) thread open besides this one.


----------



## possum (Dec 26, 2012)

Binder Fred said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Based on the trip over, how long would it take for the Banshee to do a quick there-and-back to the Resurgence, Possum?




"I don't know," Okeefe says.  "I don't know anyone at this location and it would take three or four days to get here and back from _Resurgence_"


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 26, 2012)

"We got what we came here for... I think that is the part you do not seem to want to understand." She motions to O'keef, "As the captain has said the next part is likely to head to where this operation is, and we have that too."

"We just happened upon some sort of spy in the process. We could have just passed that information on, we did not need to run her down and capture her. And now you have plans to torture her? I never signed on for that." She looks at Mack and consider that he would likely have no issue with that and then looks to Darius and does not quite get him yet.

With a resigned look and tone, "So if you do not want to help with getting a few J..." She seems to just stop herself before she says 'Jedi', "... a few people like me or Darius  from the clutches of a Hutt, then fine by me. When we are done here, we can go our separate ways. It would probably make us both happier that this point."

She starts for the door and stops just before she exits and adds with a concerned look, "You know, I get that you think that there is more to Darga's dealings but, sometimes it is just as simple as it seems, even for a Hutt." With a long sigh she leaves the ship.

Mir walks down the gangway and leans against a landing strut... the angry discussion seemingly taking a lot of the young woman.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 27, 2012)

Binder Fred;6063951Sloor looks at Darius...[COLOR="#DDA0DD" said:
			
		

> "You're a sneaky, lying sawn awf a mudcrutch, aren't you?"[/COLOR] Strangely enough, there seems to be some sort of grudging admiration behind the statement...




Darius quirks an eyebrow.

"Only in my spare time," he says. "I couldn't hope to compete with a professional like you..."



Songdragon said:


> Mir walks down the gangway and leans against a landing strut... the angry discussion seemingly taking a lot of the young woman.




Darius checks that the hilt of his lightsaber is secure in its concealed holster.

"I will come with you," he says calmly. "I received the call for help as well, don't forget." He turns to look at Sloor. "What we are about to do may spoil your business deal with the Hutt, I'm afraid. Perhaps you'd like to come with us to minimise damage?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Dec 27, 2012)

(Earlier)


Dr Simon said:


> "Only in my spare time," he says. "I couldn't hope to compete with a professional like you..."



"Yeah, well," A bothered look informs Darius how that particular jab is appreciated -- and after he paid the man a compliment too! "Try taw direct it mawstly tawards the awppawsitian in the future, will you? If you can't even canvince your friends with the truth -- you ain't standing awn very sawlid grawnd taw begin with, are you?" A light pat on the Jedi's arm with the back of his fingers.

<Response Darius?>



possum said:


> "I don't know," Okeefe says.  "I don't know anyone at this location and it would take three or four days to get here and back from _Resurgence_"



"Any way taw send *them* a message awn the quiet side then?" Varth and Verana are still nominally in charge of this investigation after all. Let them decide if it's worth sending a ship over. (Should have done that from the start, frankly. Why did they- Oh, right: the Victra-palace aide connection thing.)

<Response Okeefe?>

(Now)


Songdragon said:


> "We got what we came here for... I think that is the part you do not seem to want to understand." She motions to O'keef, "As the captain has said the next part is likely to head to where this operation is, and we have that too."
> 
> "We just happened upon some sort of spy in the process. We could have just passed that information on, we did not need to run her down and capture her. And now you have plans to torture her? I never signed on for that." She looks at Mack and consider that he would likely have no issue with that and then looks to Darius and does not quite get him yet.



"Naw, sra," fires back a frowning besalisk, whirling around. "What *you* don't seem to understand is that everybody else on the frekking bawt disagrees with you *and* agreed taw the kidnapping! But that can't pawssibly be becawse you're wrang abawt sawmething, could it? What did you frekking *think* we were gawing taw daw with her? Invite her fawr tea?" For crying out loud. There's wilful blindness and then there's just plain nonsense! (As if *he* liked the idea any better or something!)



Songdragon said:


> With a resigned look and tone, "So if you do not want to help with getting a few J..." She seems to just stop herself before she says 'Jedi', "... a few people like me or Darius  from the clutches of a Hutt, then fine by me. When we are done here, we can go our separate ways. It would probably make us both happier at this point."
> 
> She starts for the door and stops-



When she turns around though, she's confronted with a besalisk that's much closer than expected, looking down on her with those wide brown eyes of his. "You dawn't understand a thing a thing abawt me, daw you..?" There's distress in there, need, pupils you could sink into... And then he's kissing her.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 31, 2012)

When Sloor pats him on th arm, Darius merely looks blankly and blandly into the besalisk's eyes and withdraws his arm. Inside he is a bit confused about what the problem is. Organa highlighted the importance of this Jedi's dream, did he not. Darius shakes his head and steps away, an action he repeats again when Sloor makes his move on Mir.

~Must be hormones, ~ he thinks, and goes to find Mack and the prisoners. Once there, he gestures the soldier out of earshot of their captives.

"We have a secondary mission to complete, which has priority over getting information from those two, at this time," he says. "We could use your expertise."


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 31, 2012)

The woman's eyes go wide in shock and surprise and she pushes away from Sloor. She catches Darius departing and sees that she has to deal with Besalisk on her own. She steps back a step giving herself some room between herself and Sloor and starts in a confuse manner, "Ah... um... I do not think of you in that way Sloor." She then tries to get the subject changed, "Let's see to Mack and Darius..." and starts towards the tow companions.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 31, 2012)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*

_~ Alone In the Cargo Hold ~_







Mack wonders what is taking so long and finishes up removing the clone trooper armor from the Imperial agent's escorts.

"Hey!  We going to wake this one up and find out what her story is or what?"

_







*OOC:*







_







*OOC:*















*OOC:*


Happy New Year.  It is already 2013 for me. 







[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 1, 2013)

(Earlier)


Dr Simon said:


> When Sloor pats him on the arm, Darius merely looks blankly and blandly into the besalisk's eyes and withdraws his arm. Inside he is a bit confused about what the problem is. Organa highlighted the importance of this Jedi's dream, did he not. Darius shakes his head and steps away.



Sloor looks back, frowns/blinks, then shakes his head: obviously he was expecting something other than blank-walled unfriendliness (*Retreating* from a simple touch? Frek).... The frekker has issues, obviously. Issues the besalisk has a hard time caring about at the moment: "Fine. You lie taw me again and I'll break bawth your arms then. Naw what's this abawt 'lights'?"

<Response Darius?>









*OOC:*


By the casual gestures, he's referring to the video message they've just re-watched. (Let me know if Darius just leaves without another word, please.)





(Now)


Songdragon said:


> The woman's eyes go wide in shock and surprise and she pushes away from Sloor,



who lets her break the kiss but still keeps their body close, eyes intense.



Songdragon said:


> She catches Darius departing and sees that she has to deal with Besalisk on her own. She steps back a step giving herself some room between herself and Sloor,




and is half-flooded with relief <I'm assuming? > when he doesn't resist -- though both her hands are still lying in his at this point, granted.



Songdragon said:


> She starts in a confuse manner, "Ah... um... I do not think of you in that way Sloor." She then tries to get the subject changed, "Let's see to Mack and Darius..." and starts towards the tow companions.




_Of course she doesn't think of him that way_, she being the most repressed/controlled woman he's ever met! Which is neither here nor frekking bloody there! His left hands tightens on hers, preventing her escape for now...

"The pawint is, sra... Nawbawdy wins if you leave; especially nawt me." His grip (reluctantly) opens then, so that her right hand and lower arm now just rest on the warmth of his wide palms -- like buds of some alien flower.

<Response Mir?>



perrinmiller said:


> "Hey!  We going to wake this one up and find out what her story is or what?" Mack calls out from the cargo hold.



"Cawming!" replies Sloor without breaking pose or eye contact.










*OOC:*


Happy new year!


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 1, 2013)

Binder Fred said:


> (Earlier)
> 
> Sloor looks back, frowns/blinks, then shakes his head: obviously he was expecting something other than blank-walled unfriendliness (*Retreating* from a simple touch? Frek).... The frekker has issues, obviously. Issues the besalisk has a hard time caring about at the moment: "Fine. You lie taw me again and I'll break bawth your arms then. Naw what's this abawt 'lights'?"
> 
> ...


----------



## possum (Jan 2, 2013)

Binder Fred said:


> "Any way taw send *them* a message awn the quiet side then?" Varth and Verana are still nominally in charge of this investigation after all. Let them decide if it's worth sending a ship over. (Should have done that from the start, frankly. Why did they- Oh, right: the Victra-palace aide connection thing.)
> 
> <Response Okeefe?>




[color=orange}"Not from this distance.  I know that we've been gathering the resources to put up listening and receiving stations, but there are currently none in this sector.  It'd be far too risky to risk a HoloNet transmission with the encryption that I have."[/color]  Okeefe replies.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 2, 2013)

_~ In the Cargo Hold ~_






Mack looks curiously at the other man, "And what mission is that? We were going to see what this lady knows about the frozen people so we can rescue them.  What the blasted hutt bottoms have you guys been discussing?"









*OOC:*


Sorry, Dr. Simon.  The lack of notifications and running multiple timelines where Mack was not present is playing havoc with my updating here. If Mack is not present, I don't read the posts.
Can we done with split scenes with different timelines from now on?  I don't want to do any more simultaneous scenes at two different times. Once we move along, that should be it. We moved on. Please save the conversation idea for a later when you have a new opportunity like any other normal game.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 2, 2013)

(Earlier, cockpit)


Dr Simon said:


> "It would seem to refer to myself and Mir," says Darius calmly, completely ignoring the threat. "Due to our connection with the Force." He pauses, as if troubled by some innner thought for a moment, then leaves.



The besalisk relaxes quietly tensed muscle: not going to confront him on the arm-breaking bits, uh? Not very honest of him... which unfortunately fits fairly well with the rest. "That spirk's a mine waiting taw gaw awff, sra," he confides in Okeefe. Poke him one way and nothing, the other... "Let's keep an eye awn him." A sudden burst of somewhat dark humour, but humour nonetheless, sharing a sideways a look with the white-haired captain, "Fawr his awn gawd, you knaw."

<Response Okeefe?>

Back to the subject at hand... "Saw a simple Mayday with naw new infawrmatian at all?" muses the besalisk, mostly for himself. Bit disappointing there. Was hoping for something from that 'familiar and yet not' bit, but apparently not... "You did speak taw the bawss man befawre that thawgh, right sra? Explained the whawle Antilles and Tibanna thing?" [etc]

(One last try: Earlier, still cockpit)


possum said:


> [color=orange}"Not from this distance.  I know that we've been gathering the resources to put up listening and receiving stations, but there are currently none in this sector.  It'd be far too risky to risk a HoloNet transmission with the encryption that I have."[/color]  Okeefe replies.



There's some definite disadvantages to working for the underdog... "Delayed packet maybe? Through-" what does she call him -"awer 'benefactawr'? Sawme awf the awthers have convinced themselves we *dan't* need Darga's cawnnectians anymawre, that the missian's *dawne*." Crazy as that sounds to him. "Be nice if I cawld tell them the higher ups are considering it..." 

Then there's the whole Victra thing, of course, but that's a whole other crate of Quekka. 

<Response O'Keefe?>


----------



## possum (Jan 5, 2013)

Okeefe hasn't been able to contact headquarters, save for receiving the message (they have what's needed on-world on Alderaan).  She is unable to think of a secure way to make contact.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 6, 2013)

Mir comments, "Who said I would be the one leaving?" With a shrug she looks at Sloor and then joins the others...

As everyone comes together the woman asks. "So where are we at? Readying to move out?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 6, 2013)

(Earlier, cockpit)








*OOC:*


With Possum's permission, Sirona's earlier reply is now actually:





"That's... actually not a bad idea," admits Sirona. "Yes, I think it can actually be done. No guarantee on how long the turnaround will be on that message though. Could be a couple of *days*..." 

"Still better than nawthing, sra -- marbling better! Frek, let's daw it right naw. Bawrraw your chair?" Assuming she agrees, Sloor sits down in the dark command chair, positions his datapad in a strategic location on the console and presses the holo-record button:

[sblock=Sloor's Message]"You knaw who I am. I'm hawping you're who I want you taw be awr we're in wawrst trawble than I thawght. Missian's gawing gawd: we're Darga's new best mercenary palls and we've learned three things fawr sure saw far. Awne, the imperials have a huge slave-kidnapping and fawrced labawr awperatian in play. Dan't knaw what they're warking awn yet, but the slaves are all nan-human dissidents and pawtential pawlitical 'trawble makers'. Taw, Darga's piece awf the prawject is taw sell Tibanna gas taw them awn the quiet side, in exchange fawr what's left awf the imperial's used-up slaves, *plus* sawme creds awn the side. Darga's gas is shipped awt awf a whawlly-awned refinery he has up awn Bespin. Three, the imperial negawtiatawr they sent awver here happened taw be awne Victra Sind, a black-awps awperatives warking variaws jawbs in this quarter. We knew here fraw befawre, saw we snapped her up after the meeting and are presently hawlding her lawcked up tight in the hawld. We're planning taw bring her taw you fawr further debriefing. Lastly, we've alsaw lawcated taw jedi frawzen in carbawnite dawn in Darga's dungeons. Seems like the spirks've been there since befawre the war began!

"Saw the questians we have fawr you are: Daw we send you Victra right naw, priawrity cawrrier? Unless you send a ship taw pick her up, that'd leave us stranded for four days, but it can be dawne. Secand: What kind awf bawnus are we talking abawt if we bring you *taw* brand new jedi recruits? And, mawst impawrtantly: daw we continue pushing the search fawr the prawject through Darga, awr shawld we head straight fawr Bespin? 

"My view is that we've gawt a lawt awf good will awn Darga's side, which might be frecsing helpful fawr any further awp in the regians. And since he *awns* awer frecsing next target... It'd sawrt awf be a shame taw waste that. Sawme awf my- cawlleagues disagree, think we should drawp Darga like a live detawnatawr and head straight fawr Bespin withawt an invite." What was it those holofilm action hunks always concluded these things with? Oh yeah: "Please advice." The image shows him reaching out and cutting the recording.[/sblock]"Haw was that?"

<Response Okeefe?>

"I'll talk taw Mack abawt maybe setting sawmething simpler up next time we head awt." Assuming they make it out of this one, of course! Secrecy is all well and good, but information is life and all that sort of thing. "Well, better get back to it. Thanks sra."

He's almost through the door, but, now that he thinks of it: "Haven't seen the Mizza girl arawnd since I gawt back; she alright?" With all the previous talk about over-eating...









*OOC:*


Edited based on the info Possum provided in this post.





"Yeah," shrugs Sirona with a half amused, half rueful shrug. "She definitively overate though: in the small medbay with a dreadful stomach ache. She's all right other than that, though."

"Figured it was sawmething like that," grins Sloor, reassured. "Keep up the gawd wawrk, sra." A couple of friendly if resounding taps on the Banshee's metallic hull and then he's off down the corridor, towards the mess hall. 

Is that where TB got to? With the Mizza girl? Those med progs must be affecting it's thinking... A sudden, inner smirk: unless it's cataloguing the 'inefficiencies of the organic energy conversion systems' or something...? Banshee's becoming a real Rebellion outpost, with its own frecsing donjon, a growing rebellion cell cum slave outreach program, maybe even a frecsing jedi temple sometimes soon (powers preserve them)... Wonder how long that can last. 

And then his momentary good mood progressively darkens as what's coming next starts looming: that frekking interrogation Mack's so hot about! (Well, with any luck the SWAT man has already... Given up? Gotten what they need? Frek, doesn't sound too likely either way, does it? (No offense to Mack) No, if they want to get anything without actually...)

Up ahead Mir is saying to Darius: "We could always revive those in the carbonite. Two people move much easier than attempting to move two such encasements, even if they are not able to do much. As long as they can move, there is that advantage. Perhaps then the Imperials that are returning are only taking back defective slaves and not more precious cargo."

Still on the carbsicle rescue, uh? Sloor comes in and quickly summarises his results for them.

"I guess we continue on our own initiative for now, then," says Darius with a shrug at the captain's response.

"Guess we daw," agrees Sloor... "Guess it's also time to see what Mack's been doing during all this," he reluctantly continues. Guess they *should* leave the message-checking/message-sending for afterwards, in case they do learn something *major* out of the agent. He heads to the cargo hold where they stashed the stunned ones (and one very dead one, unfortunately).

"I'll wait here... thanks," Mir says as the others make their way to interrogate the negotiator. [Scene link]









*OOC:*


Just to be clear, when speaking of "delayed packet", Sloor was talking about sending them a recorded message that would be passed on to the Resurgence via Organa (or a pre-agreed drop-box location), possibly days later. Not some sort of time-delayed real-time conversation or anything... Does that change Sirona's answer in any way?






(Now, Mess Hall)
Leaving behind a confused besalisk.

Who blinks a few times and then follows, out the door and down the corridor: "What daw you mean:_ 'nawt the awne leaving'_? *You're* the awne who suddenly mentiawned parting ways awt awf the blue!" Right? He didn't imagine that, did he? So that last bit was- a challenge???

<Response Mir?>









*OOC:*


I'm imagining this bit as they're walking down the corridor, Mir in front.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 7, 2013)

Darius and Mack

Darius frowns. "Nothing of much import," he reports. "Mostly clarifying positions for Sloor's benefit." He waves a dismissive hand towards the hold where the prisoners are kept. "Same mission as before," he says. "Rescue the carbonite prisoners. Me and Mir are going there now - we know where they are and how they are guarded, we have a rough idea of who they are. I don't think we need further information from the prisoners, do you?"


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 7, 2013)

As she is before the besalisk he does not see the woman roll her eyes, "Do not over think it Sloor. It is just an off comment."

With everyone... "We good to go?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 8, 2013)

Frecsing infuriating woman, really: "Which awne? The awne abawt parting ways awr the awne just naw?" Funny, funny stuff either way.

Mir just ignores him as she walks straight into the cargo hold <correct me if I'm wrong, SD>. With everyone... "We good to go?"

But Sloor is on a roll, jumping subjects as if he hadn't stopped speaking, "And haw, exactly, is killing- hawmany much you're gawing taw kill in this awperatian awf yours - any better than- I dan't knaw - actually stawpping, figuring awt what's actually gawing awn and maybe daw things with a little frekking _finesse_?"










*OOC:*


And we've made it to the cargo hold.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 8, 2013)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*






Still holding a piece of the white armor after just taking it off the clone trooper, Mack casually tosses it onto a pile of the pieces he had been making since he began stripping the dead and unconscious troopers.

He looks down at the stunned unconscious woman and replies, "So... we don't need the disguise or the ruse, then.  Okay, how are you two planning to do this?  Or is there no plan now, just walk in, grab them, and walk back out?"

Most of the time the soldier is not up to speed on the intrigue questions and who they can squeeze for information and who they need to schmooze. But, tactical planning are his forte. He doesn't even need much encouragement to take action, knowing that even good plans don't always work out after contact with the enemy.  The soldier understands that planning is not always an option without good intel, sometimes you just have to act and react to the situation as it unfolds.  Have blaster, will travel and the Imperials can just look out for themselves.

Plopping the helmet on his head, Mack flips the catches to lock it in place.  The air filtering system gentling breezing into operation, hardly noticeable after a few moments.

"Okay, let's do this."  He cradles his blaster rifle in his arms as he prepares to follow the others from the Cargo Bay.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 9, 2013)

Darius shakes his head as if to clear it.

"My apologies," he says to Mack,"disturbances in the Force... or something. I don't seem to be thinking clearly. We could still go with the disguise idea, it has merits. On the other hand, there's something to be said for direct and simple approach," he adds with a small and slightly mischevious smile.

OOC: Gah! I'd completely forgotten about the disguise plan!


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 10, 2013)

*Darius and Mack*









*OOC:*


Sloor is waiting on a reply/reaction from Mir, but FYI both Mir and then Sloor have now fully entered the cargo hold where you guys are (my last post). Plug us into your conversation thread whenever you're ready. By an incredibly coincidence, we're presently discussing the same thing you are.


----------



## possum (Jan 10, 2013)

Binder: You are all now in the cargo bay.  Sending a holotape to Organa is actually a pretty good idea, however, there's no way for it to arrive in time for anything to really get done.  As for the liberated slave, she has indeed overate and is now in the small medbay with a dreadful stomach ache.  She's all right other than that, though.

OOC: About ready to move on to the "raid" to rescue the carbsicles?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 10, 2013)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*






Mack stops short, whatever that has been going on Darius has not been particularly clear. _Possibly a bit nutty from the Force?  Blastin' Keyton wasn't always quite right in the head either._ 

While he was busy, something has happened apparently. Everyone's body language is slightly different now.  He notices that Mir is a bit aloof and not very communicative, ignoring the besalisk. He senses Sloor has his patience being tested.

The metallic sound of his voice through the helmet masks most of his own emotion, "Okay Darius, so you and Mir are not running off to do some rescue on your own.  Sloor here is talking about killing people, so I just assumed we were going to bust them out.  Fine by me if we are and that's what it takes."

"But, if we are going to still use the ruse of clone trooper armor, then we might as well see what that woman knows first."

"So... which is it? Or do I decide?" 

Still wearing his own helmet, the soldier's head swivels to look at each of his companions in turn. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 10, 2013)

"The killing's- cawllateral," explains Sloor as an aside, his attention still wholly focused on Mir's back. "The spirks we kill getting in and awt." (_And some of us in this room too if we're not frekking careful, frankly!_) "*Unless* we stawp and frekking daw this *right*, sra." Projecting his voice forward on that last part, clearly trying to punch through to the blond woman's stubborn ears.

<Response Mir?>

Even TB drifts in, perhaps alerted by all the noise. It takes a spot to the right of the entrance, surveying the scene with its usual casual electronic interest.









*OOC:*


Possum, TB will keep watch on the prisonners. Should they stir or show signs of awareness, he'll discreetely alert the others.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 11, 2013)

Darius regards the clone armour dubiously.

"To be honest, I won't fight as well if I'm hampered by that," he says, "but as I've said before, tactics and stealth are not my forte. If you think the disguise will work, I will go along with the original plan."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 11, 2013)

Double Post


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 15, 2013)

"Well... there is a plan of sorts... And torture and murder is rather different than killing in the defense of yourself or another. Yes it is a fine line, but there is that line none the less." she says to Sloor.

Mir looks to the other, "We could always try a combination of the disguise and us.... Having the troopers making those of us not disguised do what they want. A compromise of each, considering some of us cannot use the disguises and it lays the blame in the Imperials."

She looks to Mack, "Would I fit in that armor?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 15, 2013)

Sloor blinks, and then frowns, trying to work out what she said in his head... "What? The rescue's not defending,it's _attacking_." Isn't it? Pretty clear the 'torture and murder' bits are being laid on his and Mack's doorsteps though; unfair as that seems to him: "And why daw you think I wanted you taw- And nawbawdy said anything abawt any frecsing murder!" 

And then he gets it (or maybe some of what Mack just said finally sinks in): she thinks he's still talking pro-interrogation, against the rescue! Which, granted, he was sort of doing *just that* five minutes ago, before she pulled her pin out... "Fawrget abawt her <the negotiator>. I'm talking abawt dawing the actual frecsing *cawrpsicle rescue* right," he corrects in a much calmer voice. "Awr are thawse killings gawing taw be awf the defensive type too?" 

(Alright, so maybe not *entirely* calm: the woman can be a real knot of contradictions sometimes).

<Response Mir?>









*OOC:*


*Possum*, could we get a description of what the clones were wearing? i.e is it full clone armor or what? I seem to recall their faces being bare a fair number of times, so maybe the helmets were clipped somewhere?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 15, 2013)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*







Mack looks at Mir and Darius.

"Darius would fit, even if he is a bit skinny.  Unfortunately, babe, you are on the small side and it would look funny. I still think you should wear her uniform, though.  Easier to adjust.  You don't have to play her, pretend to be another Impy officer chick."

"I still think Darius should wear the armor anyway. If our cover is blown, then he can ditch it and we fight our way out."

"But the idea is to not to blow our cover.  So if it is harder to fight that way, you can use grenades or something and let me do the heavy lifting in that department.  As long as I don't get hit in the head again."  He raps his gloved fist on the helmet.

"We will be fine.  Beside, I am wearing this helmet now to keep that from happening."

"Let's wake the Imp up and see what she says.  Mir can always order her to talk, no torture necessary. Then we can stun her again to keep her from escaping Captain Okeefe." 

The soldier is not seeing any moral problems with these plans.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jan 15, 2013)

[sblock=Binder Fred]







Binder Fred said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> *Possum*, could we get a description of what the clones were wearing? i.e is it full clone armor or what? I seem to recall their faces being bare a fair number of times, so maybe the helmets were clipped somewhere?




For the most part, they were helmet-less, but they were wearing standard clone trooper armor.  You were able to find the helmets as well.  And I've made a note of TB watching the prisoners[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 15, 2013)

Darius only pauses for a moment to think.

"You're right Mack," he says. "If we're fighting then something has already gone wrong." He turns a piece of the white armour in his hand. "Um... give me a hand putting it on?" he asks meekly.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 15, 2013)

Sloor matter-of-factly lifts the main part of the armor up high so Darius can get under and slide in: "Just a thawght here spirks, but why get ready here instead awf, you knaw, *there*? *We* can get in an awt withawt a fuss. *They*," by the head movement he probably means the disguised them, "nawt saw much. I'm thinking the less time anybawdy has a chance taw recawgnize us, the better," especially given how much the four of them have been running around in the limelight since they came to this wetball, to Darga's palace in perticular... "Saw: smuggle the disguises in, get the cawrpsicles defrawsted, smuggle them back awt as awerselves -- rawlled up in rugs awr sawmething." Lightbulb: "AWR in TB's cargaw basket...?" 

<Response Darius, any?>

When Mack mentions using Mir's talents in the interrogation, Sloor at first just quickly steps out of the direct line between the two humans. Well, maybe Mack will have better luck than he did... "What abawt drugs thawgh, sra? We *could* get her all woozy and vulnerable... Nawthing like interrawgation-grade stuff, sure, but TB should at least be able taw get her high, her defences dawn... And if nawt, there's bawund to be dealers available *sawmewhere* in this frekking suspended city, right?" (Frek. He must be a glutton for punishment or something...)


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 17, 2013)

"Go in as the Crimson Fists, come out as the Imperials?" says Darius. He shrugs, rattling his clone armour plates. "Could work." He looks to the others for their reactions.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 17, 2013)

"In *and* awut as the Crimson Fists." With the Imperials only in the crucial middle parts... Though that's a good point, one he hadn't thought about first flush: "You really think they'll want taw escawrt us awt with the cawrpsicles awr sawmething?" Worrying thought.

<Response Darius?>


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 18, 2013)

"To add to that... How about two go in as Imperials, we dress those in the carbonite in the outfits so two Imperials come out as well. Hide them in plain sight so to speak." Mir suggests.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 18, 2013)

(Earlier, Mess Hall)








*OOC:*


Edited this post with Possum's info/permission. The main bits for Mir and Darius are repeated below for convenience. Note that none of them has seen Sloor's message yet.





Sloor comes into the mess hall from the cockpit and quickly summarises his results for them.

"I guess we continue on our own initiative for now, then," says Darius with a shrug at the captain's response.

"Guess we daw," agrees Sloor... "Guess it's also time to see what Mack's been doing during all this," he reluctantly continues. Guess they *should* leave the message-checking/message-sending for afterwards, in case they do learn something *major* out of the agent. He heads to the cargo hold where they stashed the stunned ones (and one very dead one, unfortunately).

"I'll wait here... thanks," Mir says as the others make their way to interrogate the negotiator. 

[Insert Scene Connect here ]

(Now, Cargo Hold)


Songdragon said:


> "To add to that... How about two go in as Imperials, we dress those in the carbonite in the outfits so two Imperials come out as well. Hide them in plain sight so to speak." Mir suggests.



Sloor shrugs: "I'm thinking _'taw carbsicles gaw awut of the dugean dawr and disappear intaw thin air'_'s a better stawry myself, sra. Easier taw pull awff too: the less anybawdy sees awf anything that's nawt- itself, the frekking better. That's Canman 101 fawr you spirks... If you insist thawgh." Another shrug. "Haw would that gaw? And could we discuss it sitting down in the Mess hall maybe?" Frek if he'll show it to anybody, but he's begining to feel like he would rather have gone for a nap at this point of the day/lack of night than a full on plunge down the raptor's maw... Guess which one he's going to get though?









*OOC:*


I think you missed two (possibly three) Mir-reply posts,     [MENTION=23494]Songdragon[/MENTION]: here, and here (last paragraph) plus here (last paragraph).


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 21, 2013)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*






Mack doesn't get any answers from Mir, unsure why.  Seeing the ideas really not getting anywhere fast, he works on bringing the stunned woman around to consciousness.

"I want to hear what this woman has to say before we settle on any plan. We went through the effort of capturing her, getting sidetracked by other things has us going round and round."

"If we do decide to use the Impy armor, it will take time to put on.  About four or five minutes, but you can cut that way down by putting on the body glove first. If necessary. Doesn't sound like we need to pose as Imperials after all." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 22, 2013)

Darius stands holding the piece of piece of clone armour, and doesn't move for a what seems like ages, apart from the muscles by the side of his jaw. Several times he opens his mouth as if to say something and then thinks again.

Finally he lets out a deep breath through his nose and carefully lays the armour aside.

"Very well," he says. "See what you can find before we act further."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 22, 2013)

When Mack moves to start waking the stunned negotiator, Sloor lays a hand on the soldier's arm, another scratching at the back of his muscular neck self-consciously: "Think Mir needs sawme time taw let that bit simmer a bit, Mack man. I tried taw bring up the subject befawre and... it didn't gaw taw well," he admits sotto voce, like it's a personal failure of his or something. "She's really, *really* marbling hawt taw get thawse jedi's awt *naw*. Sawme sawrt awf premawnitian thing maybe? Frek if I knaw. But... You think it'd really be saw bad taw daw the interrawgatian thing afterwards? She'll be calmer by then." A slightly-worried look back to the blond vortex pulsating at their backs... "I think."

<Response Mack?>

"As fawr the planning, you lawst me there." Probably because he wasn't in on those first conversations? "Why dan't we need taw pawse as imperials anymawre? And another bit I missed while we're at it: what are we saying taw the dungeon guards when we get there exactly?"

[sblock=To speed things up, here is Sloor's view of the plan as stated/imagined in his head]1.	Mack and Darius slip on the body socks, Mir gathers everything she needs for her disguise. Everything else we load into TB (plus another container if needed).
2.	 Walk into Darga's palace as ourselves
3.	Change into costume in our quarters while TB/Sloor stand watch outside
4.	Imp impersonators go down to the  dungeon, bring the corpsicles back up to our rooms. Still with TB/Sloor on look-out (or for a timely distraction if need be)
5.	Wake up the corpsicles, change back into ourselves.
6.	Walk out of Darga's palace as ourselves with the jedi's stashed in TB's cargo basket (probably need two TB trips, but who notices droids anyways?)

Imperials get blamed for disapearing the corpsicles. Minimal traces of the deception left behind. And if the corpsicles really are Demos' stash alone instead of Darga's, then there's really frek all he can do except be suspiscious.  (Assuming we pull of Flawless on it, of course.)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 24, 2013)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*






Mack is already wearing a body glove for his modified armor.  He straightens from trying to wake the Imperial officer.

"Hell, I have no idea what you all have been talking about.  Darius here keeps confusing things.  So don't go asking me questions to my questions.  It doesn't solve anything."

"Mir, tell me what's going on?"

"If you don't want us torturing the prisoner, then let's use your mind warping trick on her." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 24, 2013)

Mir looks to the others and gives a shrug... Looks to mack with a sigh and says, "I guess so."

[sblock] Why not wake the jedi up before coming back up... moving about, into our previous quarters at that, with carbontie blocks will get us noticed in a big way. Whichever though, lets get this done.[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 24, 2013)

The besalisk glances at her with some surprise... and then a touch of bother: passive-aggressive is simply *not* his thing... But still, "See? She's literally *pawpping* with enthusiasm. Daw the frekking interrawgatian later, Mack man, and we'll all be happier, *trust me*. We wan't get anything awt awf *her* awn the cawrpsicles anyways," he concludes, almost reasonably. Her being the negotiator. (So that shouldn't change whatever the frek their plan is on that side of things, right?)










*OOC:*


I suggest we vote on the next thing to do, since everything seems pretty much said, right? Corpsicle Rescue or Interrogation? I vote Corpsicle Rescue. 

Moved the planning discussion to the OOC thread just in case.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 25, 2013)

"If I'm confused, it's because of the disturbances in the Force coming from those frozen captives," says Darius. He glances at Mir, half-suspecting that her recalcitrance has the same source. "Everything cell in my body is screaming at me to rescue them first. Sloor's right, we captured the Imperials so that our people could get information from them at leisure, not to help us with the rescue. Enough to-ing and fro-ing, we get those ... _carbsicles_." He voices the neologism with distaste.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 28, 2013)

*Mack Granger, Human Male Soldier*







Mack shrugs, "Well, I thought the frozen people in carbonite were to be picked up by the Imps.  Maybe that was wrong."

So instead of waking her up, he stuns the Imperial Officer and the other unconscious trooper again to make sure they will not wake up anytime soon.  Then he makes sure they are securely tied up with either liquid rope or mesh tape, whichever is more handy on the ship.

That task completed he says, "Well, I think we are about done with Darga anyway right?  If so, let's go back and plan the operation to take place when everyone else is either drunk or distracted by something else. He has got have something entertaining planned for this evening."

"Since we already know that slime majordomo is a traitor and working for the Imps, let's nab his butt first and put the squeeze on him ourselves.  Then we use him to make the break out and have him also take the fall with the Imperials.  Particularly if he is seen in company with two troopers and Imperial Officer carting away the carbonite.  Otherwise, we drop a stun grenade or two on the guards with TB or something."

"If that allows us to get out of there with minimal fuss, then it doesn't matter if they saw us or not, does it?  The Imperials are already going to hold Darga responsible for their agent disappearing.  Particularly if some mercs in his employ did the abducting right? We just need the right person to find our dead trooper and know Darga's goons did the job."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Mack Granger
DP:* 4 (Rescue) *FP:* 5
*Init:* +10 *Perception:* +10(+8 without Helmet)
*HP:* 55 (17 Threshold) *Current:* 55  *CT:* 0
*Reflex:* 21 (18ff) *Fort:* 17 *Will:* 15

*Weapon in Hand:* nothing but a speeder

*Attack Options:* Point Blank Shot,   Precise Shot, Battle Analysis, Cover Fire, Running Attack, Quick   Draw, Rapid Shot[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jan 29, 2013)

perrinmiller said:


> Mack shrugs, "Well, I thought the frozen people in carbonite were to be picked up by the Imps.  Maybe that was wrong."




"Well, Demaws was trying taw clinch that deal," agrees Sloor while he and TB help with the securing-prisonners bits, "but the latest message we have is him asking taw much fawr their taste..." So that was the plan? All based on a misunderstanding..? Though, when you think about it: "Guess it dawsn't matter: The guards dawn't knaw haw the negawtiatian went, and that's the frecsing pawint: we're faking being the legitimate buyers either way." The main question is still HOW, and no joy on getting an answer from the two main co-conspirators so far... They do have something planned, right?

As they finish up, Sloor slaps his hands: "Alright. Let's gaw taw the frecsing Mess Hall, sit dawn and plan this all awt like prawfessiawnals." <And I'm going to assume they do, unless somebody insists they continue discussing this standing up in the cargo hold for some reason?>

Sloor takes his usual seat as Mack communicates his *own* version of the coming rescue...

_Oh for crying out loud!_ swears the besalisk when Mack finishes, before getting himself under control. A deep breath... Alright, once more, without feeling: "Naw, we are nawt _dawne_ with Darga. He's awer superhighway taw Bespin and, frek, I dawn't knaw, maybe, just maybe, having cawnnectians with an actual Hutt *might* be a useful thing taw have in the future? Me and Mir and Darius had a big discussian awn this just befawre the attack awn the imperials, you knaw?" What the frek is the matter with these spirks? Wanting - no, insisting - they throw away the biggest advantage they've gained so far (short AND long term)? "Taw: kidnapping Darga's right hand man, withawt Darga awr any awf the guards finding awt? Haw is that suppawssed taw *simplify* this run? Frek, Mack, right now, with all the betraying in the air, that blue spirk is the mawst watched thing in the place..." And that's not counting the spirk's own security, of course.

Human's are weird things sometimes... Or maybe it's just the ones he associates with? You got to be a little insane to buy into this Rebellion frek, apparently. (Thank frek he's (mostly) in it for the creds... Mostly?)

"Anyway, could we stick with the relatively impawssible awf quietly getting taw frecsing cawrpsicle awt befawre we pile anything twice as impawssible awn tawp?" He looks from one to the next before focusing on Darius and Mir: "Saw. I'm gawing taw guess that we *dan't* have a plan awn haw taw handle the guards?" A glance at Mack: "Awn haw taw *quietly* handle the guards."  He starts distractedly manipulating empty bottles and miscellaneous condiments: "Alright, saw we're in there, here, and they're if frant awf us. We want them taw give us the cawrpsicles <two packets of blue and white sweeteners behind the 'guards'> withawt a fuss, saw we need them taw believe we've just bawght them, all legal and abawve bawrd, naw frekking questions asked..." What would do that..? Oh, and additionally, "Naw calling up their *bawss* <a big bottle of Dammirean spice to the side> taw check-" Sloor eyes widen, and then he starts to grin: "Say, Mack man, you think you could put together a little hawlaw reel awf awer vacatian time here awn Cataw? I dan't knaw, say awf awer gawd friend Demaws *telling* his guards he just sawld the prize taw us? Plenty awf shawts awf him discussing *just that* awn the data that translation drawid gave us, right? Plus all the files you taw swipped frawm under his nawse if we need extra bits!" His brown eyes begin to shine as they follow inner thoughts neatly falling into place... This - could - actually - *work*. Right?


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 31, 2013)

Darius takes a bit of time to get into the inner layer of the clone armour, but joins the discussion in the mess hall. He nods as he takes in Sloor's points.

"I'm interested to know, exactly, what further information there is to get from Darga, or Demos," he adds, "I think we can treat the two of them as having separate agendas. We captured the Imperials so that our _employers_ could interrogate them about the Sarlacc, but you think there's more we can get from the Hutt? Or his assistant?"

"If that's the case, the carbonite can wait. Whatever we do to get them out, there will be trouble one way or another, and I think it's best to leave them until last so that we can more easily make out getaway." He drums his fingers on the table. "Yes, they will wait a bit longer," he adds, as if trying to convince himself.


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 1, 2013)

Going to get whiplash from all these direction changes... Still: "I'd just bluff it awt. Just being there afterward's gawing taw gaw a laaang way intaw shifting suspiscians. (Figure we can send the Banshee awt with awer prizes while-" A circular gesture including Mir, Mack, Darius and himself (and TB too), "- sawme awf us stay here and ferret awt that all impawrtant invitation taw Bespin in the meanwhile)." He stops to consider, looking a bit doubtful... "We *might* learn sawmething new abawt the prawject while we're dawing that," he admits after some thought. "Maybe frawm Demaws. *He* might have investigated." But then, wouldn't he have put it into his office files if he had? "Dawn't think Darga cares as lawng as there's creds at the end." Lucky mudcrutch... "But naw, I'm thinking the Hutt's utility has nawthig taw daw with infaw -- at least nawt *prawject* infaw: like I said, he *owns* the frecsing place where we want taw gaw next. And he's a Hutt. Awer side can get *plenty* awt awf a cawnnectian like that!" And if they can't, good old Sloor will sure as frek *show them* how it's done!

He looks to Darius, relaxing back some, back into his seat: "Naw if it's repercussian's you're wawried abawt, Dark awne, then there's always that file exam I suggested earlier," back when they first brought up the idea. "If the cawrpsicles are Demaws' alawne - his prize, his mini-dungeawn (main Darga awne elsewhere)," (Looking back, that place does look frekking small, and bare of prisonners, for a spirk of Darga's stature, and current activities.) "his guards - then we're risking a lawt less;" A hint of that predatory smile of his: "and there's a lawt less the frekker can daw abawt it taw, isn't there? _Especially_ if he's been hiding it frawm his bawss... Mack, you want taw cawpy me thawse files saw we can have a looksee?" He holds out his datapad for an old-fashioned data bump.









*OOC:*


*Possum*, assuming Mack does, Sloor will re-examine the datafile on the corpsicles (from Demos' office) AND the messages Demos exchanged with the imperials while trying to sell them said corpsicles (and anything the dungeon guards might have said during that drunken party yesterday?). 

Is Darga mentionned anywhere in them? i.e. Is Sloor getting the feeling that Demos was trying to sell the imperials *his* corpsicles with Darga nowhere in the loop?


----------



## possum (Feb 1, 2013)

Binder Fred said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> *Possum*, assuming Mack does, Sloor will re-examine the datafile on the corpsicles (from Demos' office) AND the messages Demos exchanged with the imperials while trying to sell them said corpsicles (and anything the dungeon guards might have said during that drunken party yesterday?).
> ...




Demos was trying to speed things up and sell them to the Imperials, but you get the sense from the data tapes that Darga was playing the long game with them.  After all, they certainly aren't going anywhere...


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 3, 2013)

Frek. "Well saw much fawr that idea. Guess the blue spirk was using the cawrpsicle discussions as his Darga-vetted cawver taw pass-awn the rest, right?" Doesn't really explain the translation droid not knowing about them, but, frek, maybe Darga's more independant then he thought. Where does that leave them though...? "If we pull it awff right, dawesn't matter when we daw it. There *is* a risk thawgh, but as I said, I think bald-faced lying and cawmman sense are awer best defense there:_ 'What, you think we'd have stayed here, withawt awer ship, if we'd pulled this thing awff?'_ Would be better if the Banshee was still here, granted, but..." A four-armed shrug. No way that he can see to pull *that* off AND get all four of their prizes out to the Resurgence (five counting Rizza). Shipping containers are simply *not* going to cut it... though there *is* the imperials own ship, isn't there? "'Scuse me fawr a beep. You spirks decide wether you want taw gaw naw awr nawt, I'll be right back."

Sloor gets up, letting the others discuss, and quickly heads down to the cockpit once more. Luckily, Sirona's still there <I'm assuming? If not he'll look for her around the ship>, having her own discussion with Crash about - something technical? Religious? Frek if he knows.

The besalisk leans into the re-inforced doorframe: "'Scuse me, sra? We're trying taw plan the cawrse awf the universa back there -- awr at least the next few secands awf awer lives, and we're wandering: did you spawt the imperials cawming in? Did they land here in the city? What kind awf ship daw they have?"










*OOC:*


He'd also like to know if she spotted any orbital activity then, or since then (probably not from an orbiting star destroyer like last time, but maybe something smaller and equally dangerous on our scale of things?).

Re the general course of action (and correct me if I err here, *Possum*), I think the Bespin thing is the next chapter in the adventure path. I'm therefore proposing we do the Corpsicle Rescue bit now and then, if we pull it off, leave the Getting an Invitation to Bespin bit to be described in the chapter transition (i.e. part of the usual "what have they been up to" paragraphs)... Would that work for everybody?


----------



## possum (Feb 6, 2013)

[sblock=Sloor OOC]The Imperials were from the base on planet, although it's likely that the woman arrived on planet shortly before you did.  All Imperial Navy that Sirona has spotted has been the random Imperial customs ship running random checks on incoming vessels.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Feb 6, 2013)

[sblock=Sloor OOC]The Imperials were from the base on planet, although it's likely that the woman arrived on planet shortly before you did.  All Imperial Navy that Sirona has spotted has been the random Imperial customs ship running random checks on incoming vessels.[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 7, 2013)

"The imperial base is near here?!" It comes as some sort of revelation: Hadn't even *thought* about that (You've got an entire frecsing planet to play with and they had to settle *here*? Though that's probably (partly) why Darga thought up the deal in the first place, right?). And of course they *were* headed back there when the group ambushed them... And *of course* Victra parked her ship there as well! "Well, saw much fawr that idea... Again." A self-mocking chuckle: "Thanks, sra; Guess it's 'Gaw Big Awr Gaw Hawme' time... I'll let you knaw which it is soon as I knaw."

And with that he nods respect and quickly heads back towards the meeting, already in progress in the mess room... "Saw which is it gawing taw be, spirks?" He asks as he re-enters. "Gaw awr naw gaw?" He looks curiously from face to face to face...


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 8, 2013)

"Go... as in go and get the carbonite prisoners, or go as in go back to the Resurgence? I'm for the former," says Darius, "and ready as I'm going to be, I think."


----------



## Binder Fred (Feb 9, 2013)

This game is no more. Sadly. 

I had the following bit written out a looong time ago (the core of it from way back when Mir and Sloor exited the mess hall to rejoin Darius and Mack). Figured I'd post it anyway, even though it's a bit bitter-sweet now.

[sblock]A tension-draining sigh there by the doorway, once the others are out of sight. It's been frekking high-tension ever since he (very mistakenly, it seems) tried to get to Mack's interrogation from the mess room... but it looks like they might just make it out of here alive after all!

And, frek, wasn't that - kiss thing with Mir - frekking un-expected! (Clouded memories of wanting to punch Mack in his armoured gut last night, granted, the feast and battle that preceded, sure, but still...) And with Mir of all people? (She's... not going to exactly be the easiest girl to live with, is she?)

Sloor looks down at his open palms. Frek though, shouldn't have let go fo her arm so easily! Not like him to surrender something of value without a fight, a bargain... something.

Silence... followed by a slow, half-mocking, half-thrilling smile... "_'Sawmething awf value'_, eh?"

Sloor strides out of the mess hall.[/sblock]Dawn of Defiance, I shall miss thee.


----------

